# Anna’s log the sequel lol



## anna1

Morning!

So back after around 2 months away from the gym

first session was legs

just kept everything light and high reps (12-20 )

can't do anything heavy anyway , can't believe how weak I felt

checked my weight for the first time after months and though I thought I had put on a few kilos I'm still at 57 kg

Goals this year : fix everything lol

mainly grow my skinny legs and see I can trim my midsection but I 'll leave the latter for later

current condition pics below

have a great day everyone!

x


----------



## Eddias

Welcome back, slow and steady for the first couple of sessions, look forward to the updates


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> Welcome back, slow and steady for the first couple of sessions, look forward to the updates


 Thank you !

Yes , well I can't do much more anyway. My knees were shaking on the way home even with a light workout haha

x


----------



## Mayzini

welcome back hun


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> welcome back hun


 Thank you !

Let's see how much I can improve this year

x


----------



## SuperRips

Have your legs grown Anna :confused1:

Nice tan :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Have your legs grown Anna :confused1:
> 
> Nice tan :thumbup1:


 I don't know , maybe all that swimming helped a bit

thanx , love just frying myself under the sun all day 

x


----------



## CG88

@anna1

Have you thought about taking 'standard' pose pics (eg front relaxed, tensed, back relaxed, tensed etc) in the same or similar lighting - will make tracking your progress much easier. Sometimes it'll be hard for you to judge the changes in yourself from pic to pic because of the different poses, lighting etc


----------



## anna1

CG88 said:


> @anna1
> 
> Have you thought about taking 'standard' pose pics (eg front relaxed, tensed, back relaxed, tensed etc) in the same or similar lighting - will make tracking your progress much easier. Sometimes it'll be hard for you to judge the changes in yourself from pic to pic because of the different poses, lighting etc


 Errm actually no

I think they're boring lol

I will though since you mentioned it out of curiosity 

x


----------



## CG88

anna1 said:


> Errm actually no
> 
> I think they're boring lol
> 
> I will though since you mentioned it out of curiosity
> 
> x


 I was talking purely from a point of view of using pictures to track progress.... but if that isnt what youre doing in this log, as you were :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cleaning up my diet starting today as well , so just pleurotus mushrooms with spinach and grilled turkey breast

saving my carbs for dinner

I find it helps me wake up full of energy since I always train fasted


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

your house looks plain as f**k


----------



## anna1

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> your house looks plain as f**k


 Yeah , I know

I think of it as a hotel. Thinking of moving at some point

x


----------



## Gary29

anna1 said:


> Cleaning up my diet starting today as well , so just pleurotus mushrooms with spinach and grilled turkey breast
> 
> saving my carbs for dinner
> 
> I find it helps me wake up full of energy since I always train fasted
> 
> View attachment 161837


 Can tell you're a chef Fran, looks tasty x


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Can tell you're a chef Fran, looks tasty x


 Thanx hun

that was Tabasco all around for a bit of flavor

damn I think I over did it lol

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Welcome back Hun, hope you had a fantastic break.

Of course I shall be following you in your new journal.


----------



## MM84

Will follow for numerous T&A pics


----------



## adam28

anna1 said:


> Cleaning up my diet starting today as well , so just pleurotus mushrooms with spinach and grilled turkey breast
> 
> saving my carbs for dinner
> 
> I find it helps me wake up full of energy since I always train fasted
> 
> View attachment 161837


 You got a lovely looking couple of breasts there.


----------



## anna1

adam28 said:


> You got a lovely looking couple of breasts there.


 :redface:

x


----------



## anna1

Morning

bad day yesterday so I never made it to the gym

diet was poor as well , maybe I had 2 slices of toast all day so naturally I was dragging myself this morning

It's ok I got it done

deadlifts 4x8

t bar rows 3x8

lat pulldows wide grip

reverse grip

ropes

dumbbell rows all 2x12

cable crunches and hanging leg raises 1 min circuits each x3

have a great day

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

I bet it felt good to be back in the gym :thumb


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> I bet it felt good to be back in the gym :thumb


 Yes , it did ! Even if I felt so weak today it's good to be back 

x


----------



## Eddias

How much under your normal lifts are you? as it looks like you got quiet a bit on the bar for tbar row


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> How much under your normal lifts are you? as it looks like you got quiet a bit on the bar for tbar row


 I keep everything at around 60% of what I can do just to avoid injuries for now

I don't feel optimum either so it's all higher reps and short breaks ( 30 sec between sets )

I think I 'll stick with that for another couple of weeks and then change my routine as I feel it might benefit me if I train legs more often

x


----------



## Eddias

anna1 said:


> I keep everything at around 60% of what I can do just to avoid injuries for now
> 
> I don't feel optimum either so it's all higher reps and short breaks ( 30 sec between sets )
> 
> I think I 'll stick with that for another couple of weeks and then change my routine as I feel it might benefit me if I train legs more often
> 
> x


 Good idea slow and steady, rushed it before and set me back weeks


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> Good idea slow and steady, rushed it before and set me back weeks


 Yes, when I first got started I was too eager to increase weights , ended up with constant pain in my elbows and lower back

won't make that mistake again

x


----------



## Mayzini

well done for getting back in, its one of the hardest things to get back into it. I have had three weeks where my time forhte gym has had to be used rfor other important things and which has meant only training once or twice a week and its killing me.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> well done for getting back in, its one of the hardest things to get back into it. I have had three weeks where my time forhte gym has had to be used rfor other important things and which has meant only training once or twice a week and its killing me.


 I had to find the drive to get out of bed lol

It will be a routine by the end of next week though, I know

how was your vacation?


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> I had to find the drive to get out of bed lol
> 
> It will be a routine by the end of next week though, I know
> 
> how was your vacation?


 yeah I have the drive just havent had the time !! Lols

yeah the break was lovely stayed in an area of spain which was nice and Spanish as funny as that sounds but little tourism so no english bars etc etc, I really enjoyed it


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> yeah I have the drive just havent had the time !! Lols
> 
> yeah the break was lovely stayed in an area of spain which was nice and Spanish as funny as that sounds but little tourism so no english bars etc etc, I really enjoyed it


 I don't like touristic places

Food is usually much better as well when you get away from the resorts


----------



## TommyGun9

Now you gotta get through the first week of aches n pains  welcome back


----------



## anna1

TommyGun9 said:


> Now you gotta get through the first week of aches n pains  welcome back


 Haha true

can't sit too fast , I have to take my time

legs are too sore

x


----------



## TommyGun9

anna1 said:


> Haha true
> 
> can't sit too fast , I have to take my time
> 
> legs are too sore
> 
> x


 just go steady old timer


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> So back after around 2 months away from the gym
> 
> first session was legs
> 
> just kept everything light and high reps (12-20 )
> 
> can't do anything heavy anyway , can't believe how weak I felt
> 
> checked my weight for the first time after months and though I thought I had put on a few kilos I'm still at 57 kg
> 
> Goals this year : fix everything lol
> 
> mainly grow my skinny legs and see I can trim my midsection but I 'll leave the latter for later
> 
> current condition pics below
> 
> have a great day everyone!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 161831
> 
> 
> View attachment 161833


 Looking sick as usual there anna!

Welcome back by the way. Hope you had a lovely time away?


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Looking sick as usual there anna!
> 
> Welcome back by the way. Hope you had a lovely time away?


 Thank you

Oh ! It was lovely . Nothing crazy just spending a lot of time in the water and eating

x


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Oh ! It was lovely . Nothing crazy just spending a lot of time in the water and eating
> 
> x


 Sounds perfect


----------



## anna1

Morning !

Legs

I feel I really need to keep practicing my squats so I decided to do high rep sets . Was planning to do 100 reps in total

lol I stopped at 80 that's how pathetic I am

sets of 20 at first and then every time they were less

I could have done the 100 I suppose but my quads were so weak I was afraid I wouldn't be able to walk up the stairs afterwards

on a positive note , I think my form is getting naturally better

did the same thing with everything else

good mornings 80 reps

romanians 100 reps

leg extensions + leg curls 100 reps each

cable crunches

I think I 'll do this 3 times a week just to build up my stamina as I feel I'm out of breath easily

have a great day !

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

oooooh, your gonna ache tomorrow

X


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> oooooh, your gonna ache tomorrow
> 
> X


 I'm already aching lol

but I think maybe high reps is the way to go

I really enjoyed this workout even if I still felt weak today

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Upper body today

lat pulldowns

wide grip 2x12

reverse grip 1x12

ropes 2x12

rack pulls 3x8

dumbbell rows 3x8

face pulls 2x12

shoulder press on smith machine 3x12

lateral raises , bent over raises 3x12 each

tricep pressdowns 3x12

pushdowns 3x12

cable crunches 3x30

starting to feel like myself again gradually

have a great day everyone!

x


----------



## Toranator

Welcome back! Enjoying it again?


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Welcome back! Enjoying it again?


 Oh yes !

First 3 days were a shock though

felt like a complete beginner lol

Only today I started feeling better

let's see if I can grow a bit this year

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 80 reps

good mornings 80 reps

romanians 100 reps

bulgarian splits 50 reps each leg

leg extensions ( single leg ) 80 reps each leg

leg curls 100 reps

haven't been careful at all with calories, I 'd like to start putting on some weight . Not too much though , maybe 4-5 kilos max , so my rolls have been making a come back lol

High reps low weights for legs feel really good , at least for now , it's the first time I 've felt my legs work like this I think

especially with romanians I may have been overloading the bar and other muscles were taking over , so I'll stick with this protocol for a while longer

Have a great week !

x


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Morning !
> 
> Legs
> 
> I feel I really need to keep practicing my squats so I decided to do high rep sets . Was planning to do 100 reps in total
> 
> lol I stopped at 80 that's how pathetic I am
> 
> sets of 20 at first and then every time they were less
> 
> I could have done the 100 I suppose but my quads were so weak I was afraid I wouldn't be able to walk up the stairs afterwards
> 
> on a positive note , I think my form is getting naturally better
> 
> did the same thing with everything else
> 
> good mornings 80 reps
> 
> romanians 100 reps
> 
> leg extensions + leg curls 100 reps each
> 
> cable crunches
> 
> I think I 'll do this 3 times a week just to build up my stamina as I feel I'm out of breath easily
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 162017
> 
> 
> View attachment 162019


 Lovely squat


----------



## Pancake'

anna1 said:


> High reps low weights for legs feel really good , at least for now , it's the first time I 've felt my legs work like this I think
> 
> especially with romanians I may have been overloading the bar and other muscles were taking over , so I'll stick with this protocol for a while longer


 Damn anna1 lol.

I believe high rep ranges are where it's at for legs personally. I still think low rep work need to be utilised for strength/power. but it's not absolutely necessary like some make out.

Try out the dumbbell Romanian Deadlift, I really prefer it to the barbell.


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> Lovely squat


 Thank you ! That means a lot coming from you

x


----------



## anna1

Pancake' said:


> Damn anna1 lol.
> 
> I believe high rep ranges are where it's at for legs personally. I still think low rep work need to be utilised for strength/power. but it's not absolutely necessary like some make out.
> 
> Try out the dumbbell Romanian Deadlift, I really prefer it to the barbell.


 I haven't felt doms like that before

granted I will gradually start building up with the weights but some exercises feel more beneficial with high reps

I really like the dumbbell deadlifts but as I go heavier they tilt to one side and my wrists always get bruised for some reason lol


----------



## anna1

Morning

back , triceps

deadlifts . Don't think it's a good idea to do higher repa with those

so warm up 1x12

5x5 @70 kg

pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip , ropes 2x12 each

single arm rows 2x12

seal rows 2x12

dumbell rows 2x12

cable machine pullovers wide grip 2x12

tricep pressdowns 3x15

pushdowns 3x15

reverse grip single arm 2x20 ,1x30

cable crunches 3x30

have a great day !

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning
> 
> back , triceps
> 
> deadlifts . Don't think it's a good idea to do higher repa with those
> 
> so warm up 1x12
> 
> 5x5 @70 kg
> 
> pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip , ropes 2x12 each
> 
> single arm rows 2x12
> 
> seal rows 2x12
> 
> dumbell rows 2x12
> 
> cable machine pullovers wide grip 2x12
> 
> tricep pressdowns 3x15
> 
> pushdowns 3x15
> 
> reverse grip single arm 2x20 ,1x30
> 
> cable crunches 3x30
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 162403
> 
> 
> View attachment 162405


 looking hot as ever hun xx


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> looking hot as ever hun xx


 Thank you !

Excited to see what this year will bring

x


----------



## The-Real-Deal

In

Its good to see you back in the gym after your break. I find that taking time out from time to time lets the body fully recover. I find after a short while back into training you can push through any plateaus and progress further. Just out of curiosity can I ask how tall you are?

I'm off to the gym to do legs and some abdominal work :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Legs , shoulders

squats 80 reps

goodmornings 80 reps

romanians 80 reps

leg extensions ( single leg ) 100 reps each

leg curls 100 reps

incline bench dumbell 3x12

dumbell press 3 x12

lateral raises 3x15

side raises cable machine 3x30

cable crunches 3x30

Leg raise 3x20

have a great day !

x


----------



## anna1

The-Real-Deal said:


> In
> 
> Its good to see you back in the gym after your break. I find that taking time out from time to time lets the body fully recover. I find after a short while back into training you can push through any plateaus and progress further. Just out of curiosity can I ask how tall you are?
> 
> I'm off to the gym to do legs and some abdominal work :thumbup1:


 Welcome 

yes , I felt like I needed the break but it's challenging getting back to it damn it ha

starting from a better place than I did last year though, so yes , I 'm hoping to raise the bar a little more this year

I'm 1,68 m

Enjoy your workout honey !

x


----------



## The-Real-Deal

anna1 said:


> starting from a better place than I did last year though, so yes , I 'm hoping to raise the bar a little more this year


 This is my point exactly... After each recovery period or break you start again fresh and hit the body hard thus forcing new growth. It shocks the body. To just keep pounding away without these rest periods is asking for injury and possible regression. I say recover start again from a better place and progress. Periodically repeat this and the body will grow and recomp.. :thumbup1:

Will do


----------



## anna1

The-Real-Deal said:


> This is my point exactly... After each recovery period or break you start again fresh and hit the body hard thus forcing new growth. It shocks the body. To just keep pounding away without these rest periods is asking for injury and possible regression. I say recover start again from a better place and progress. Periodically repeat this and the body will grow and recomp.. :thumbup1:
> 
> Will do


 I certainly hope so

my goals this year besides putting on some muscle would be to deadlift twice my body weight and squat 100 kg

( although the squatting thing is a bit far fetched :whistling: )

x


----------



## The-Real-Deal

anna1 said:


> I certainly hope so
> 
> my goals this year besides putting on some muscle would be to deadlift twice my body weight and squat 100 kg
> 
> ( although the squatting thing is a bit far fetched :whistling: )
> 
> x


 Well that's it legs and some ab work done...

BB squats 5 sets in total 3 x 10 + 2 x 8 reps calf raises and couple of sets each of leg extensions and ham curls.

Decline sit ups 3 x 20 with 5 kg behind the head.

Job done.

I seriously can't see why not, just stick at it and be consistent, when building muscle mass remember you must make sure the muscle group to be trained is fully recovered before hitting the gym again. If you don't recover properly before you tear that muscle down again you are hampering your gains. I never spend very long in the gym. I train just long enough to cause the damage needed to promote growth then I'm out of there. You don't grow when your at the gym. you grow when recovering... 

In and out in 45 to an hr max. I do all body parts in a upper lower split 2 x every 8 days depending on my recovery.

Best of luck :thumbup1:


----------



## SuperRips

The-Real-Deal said:


> This is my point exactly... After each recovery period or break you start again fresh and hit the body hard thus forcing new growth. It shocks the body. To just keep pounding away without these rest periods is asking for injury and possible regression. I say recover start again from a better place and progress. Periodically repeat this and the body will grow and recomp.. :thumbup1:
> 
> Will do


 [Clap Clap] Stevo I'm impressed first few posts without 'reps' 'sets' and 'Natural' included :thumb


----------



## SuperRips

I'm just enjoying my 'Anna' twitches again ^_^


----------



## The-Real-Deal

SuperRips said:


> [Clap Clap] Stevo I'm impressed first few posts without 'reps' 'sets' and 'Natural' included :thumb


 Top posting mate. Blind as well as daft. FYI there is reference to sets and reps in my post for BB squats, leg kicks and curls + ab work...FFS

..I see by your post your still a ****tarded dickhead though... :thumbup1:

Don't clutter someones log with your off the topic meaningless drivel...


----------



## SuperRips

The-Real-Deal said:


> Top posting mate. Blind as well as daft. FYI there is reference to sets and reps in my post for BB squats, leg kicks and curls + ab work...FFS
> 
> ..I see by your post your still a ****tarded dickhead though... :thumbup1:
> 
> Don't clutter someones log with your off the topic meaningless drivel...


 Weirdo :huh: ..Zzzzzzz see your still a boring cnut as usual 

Sorry Anna...Will refrain


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Back , triceps

lat pulldowns

wide grip , reverse grip ,

seated close grip rows

dumbbell rows

yates rows

single arm pulldowns on cable machine ( I really don't know what they're called but I like them )

pullovers all 2x12

tricep pressdowns , pushdowns 3x12

single arm reverse grip 2x30

cable crunches 3x25

have a good one !

x


----------



## 19072

Great to see your back training @anna1


----------



## anna1

herc said:


> Great to see your back training @anna1


 Thank you .

I'm already walking like I can't fit through doors , that's how pumped I feel 

x


----------



## Floydy

Hi Anna, just taking a look and seeing what you're all about - where your training lies etc 

You've got some good goals there, the last few pages I looked at see you achieving those very well I'm certain.

Following :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

Floydy said:


> Hi Anna, just taking a look and seeing what you're all about - where your training lies etc
> 
> You've got some good goals there, the last few pages I looked at see you achieving those very well I'm certain.
> 
> Following :thumbup1:


 Thank you Floydy ,

feel free to pop in and give your opinion on things when you feel like it

I'm only experimenting here

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

short workout today

legs

squats 4x20

sumos 4x15

romanians 5x20

leg press 3x15

kick backs 3x20

shoulders

dumbbell presses 3x20

lateral raises 3 x15

cable side raises 2x30

face pulls 3x20

cable crunches 3x30

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> short workout today
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 4x20
> 
> sumos 4x15
> 
> romanians 5x20
> 
> leg press 3x15
> 
> kick backs 3x20
> 
> shoulders
> 
> dumbbell presses 3x20
> 
> lateral raises 3 x15
> 
> cable side raises 2x30
> 
> face pulls 3x20
> 
> cable crunches 3x30
> 
> x


 OMG, no pics



Spoiler


----------



## anna1

So I have been eating pretty much what I want for the past couple of weeks , with the exception of a few days that I wasn't feeling well

goal would be to gain some muscle slowly but I really don't want to gain too much fat so I'll keep cals about 100 over maintenance. Hope this will do

x


----------



## Cypionate

Looking good, need to learn how to use timer on your camera instead of video screens so we can have some HD goodness though :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Looking good, need to learn how to use timer on your camera instead of video screens so we can have some HD goodness though :lol:


 Or maybe just get a new phone lol

although I never thought of using timer . Will try it

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Or maybe just get a new phone lol
> 
> although I never thought of using timer . Will try it
> 
> x


 Timer or mirror


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Timer or mirror


 I can't use a mirror

I usually take a bit of clen pwo and my hands get so shaky sometimes I have to hold my coffee with both hands or I could poke my eye out with the straw


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> I can't use a mirror
> 
> I usually take a bit of clen pwo and my hands get so shaky sometimes I have to hold my coffee with both hands or I could poke my eye out with the straw


 haha yea clen does that to me too, makes me look like I've been on the drink for a fortnight and gone cold turkey :lol:


----------



## TommyGun9

take clen and you'll never carry a tray of drinks ever again :thumb


----------



## anna1

TommyGun9 said:


> take clen and you'll never carry a tray of drinks ever again :thumb


 No joke, the other day I had a visitor and I wanted to carry an espresso cup and I had to concentrate so much to take those 6-7 steps lol


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> No joke, the other day I had a visitor and I wanted to carry an espresso cup and I had to concentrate so much to take those 6-7 steps lol


 If I'm ever in Greece I`ll take you for lunch, my treat, I`ll get you a plate of peas and a fork, and a glass of wine the waiter ensures is constantly filled to the brim :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> If I'm ever in Greece I`ll take you for lunch, my treat, I`ll get you a plate of peas and a fork, and a glass of wine the waiter ensures is constantly filled to the brim :lol:


 Haha I'll just drink it out of the bottle


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Haha I'll just drink it out of the bottle
> 
> View attachment 162637


 I'd join ya :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning
> 
> back , triceps
> 
> deadlifts . Don't think it's a good idea to do higher repa with those
> 
> so warm up 1x12
> 
> 5x5 @70 kg
> 
> pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip , ropes 2x12 each
> 
> single arm rows 2x12
> 
> seal rows 2x12
> 
> dumbell rows 2x12
> 
> cable machine pullovers wide grip 2x12
> 
> tricep pressdowns 3x15
> 
> pushdowns 3x15
> 
> reverse grip single arm 2x20 ,1x30
> 
> cable crunches 3x30
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 162403
> 
> 
> View attachment 162405


 Buy the blue towel from you?


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> Buy the blue towel from you?


 I 'll give you the scrunchie

you look like you need it anyway

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> I 'll give you my pussy
> 
> you look like you'd ruin it
> 
> x


 I'm married but thanks


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> I'm gay but thanks


 xxx


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> I'd join ya :lol:


 No, you're on a rebound

I'll do the drinking, you do the talking


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Looking for 5 guys to run a train on me, any takers?


 I'll go last


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> No, you're on a rebound
> 
> I'll do the drinking, you do the talking


 I'll distract you with a shiny thing then down your bottle :lol:


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> I'll go last


 Why 5 ? Why not at least half a dozen like you did at your birthday party

remember baby ?

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Why 5 ? Why not at least half a dozen like you did at your birthday party
> 
> remember baby ?
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 162639


 That's 8 mate


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> That's 8 mate


 Yeah , its Heavy and the 7 Bears

an old time classic

x


----------



## RexEverthing

Anna I'm concerned. What's with these baggy shorts you're wearing?


----------



## anna1

RexEverthing said:


> Anna I'm concerned. What's with these baggy shorts you're wearing?


 I hate them too

don't know what possessed me to buy them lol


----------



## RexEverthing

anna1 said:


> I hate them too
> 
> don't know what possessed me to buy them lol


 It's criminal covering that ass up with those :lol:


----------



## anna1

Morning

legs

squats 6x15

goodmornings 6x15

romanians 6x12

I gave sumos a go again after all this time . Still not sure if my posture is right . It feels fine though 5x12

leg extensions + leg curls 100 reps each

shoulders

dumbell presses 4x15

arnold presses 4x15

lateral raises 4x15

cable side raises 3x20

face pulls 3x15

cable crunches 3x30

footnote : I think I ate too much over the weekend , I felt much stronger today though

I also went for brisk walks everyday around 10 kg a day so I feel no guilt lol

have a great week !

x


----------



## Gary29

anna1 said:


> View attachment 162789


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


>


 Haha weirdo

x


----------



## anna1

Just finished making lunch and I'm having salmon with spinach cooked with rice and herbs

will probably add feta cheese and bread to it though 

x


----------



## Gary29

anna1 said:


> Haha weirdo
> 
> x





anna1 said:


> View attachment 162789


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


>


 Shut up . I've spent a fortune on lazer treatments . Beauticians said it was the most severe case they'd had to tackle with


----------



## Gary29

anna1 said:


> Shut up . I've spent a fortune on lazer treatments . Beauticians said it was the most severe case they'd had to tackle with


 Seriously though, your Mrs is looking great Al.


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Seriously though, your Mrs is looking great Al.


 Thanx mate,

I 'm proud she agrees to live in my basement


----------



## Mayzini

still looking good and the training is coming back on too.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> still looking good and the training is coming back on too.


 Felt much better today . I will take it easy another 2 weeks though sticking to higher reps ( unless I get very bored , it's already getting to me lol)

x


----------



## Floydy

Really enjoying your journal, Anna. Your training is great (100 leg curls and extensions!!!) and you're certainly looking great on it all.

Love some of the lads and their flirty remarks too...at least you take it all in your stride  Nice one,


----------



## anna1

Floydy said:


> Really enjoying your journal, Anna. Your training is great (100 leg curls and extensions!!!) and you're certainly looking great on it all.
> 
> Love some of the lads and their flirty remarks too...at least you take it all in your stride  Nice one,


 Ha yes , we have a bit of laugh here as well

I want to try and grow my legs a bit this year so I upped frequency and reps

they will either grow or completely disappear, we 'll see lol

thanx for dropping by

x


----------



## anna1

Morning

back triceps

deadlifts 5x5 @ 80 kg

t bar rows 3x12

yates rows 3x12

lat pulldowns wide grip and reverse 2x12 each

seated close grip 2x12

machine pulldowns 2x12 ( I did those standing and they felt great )

dumbbell rows 3x10

Rope pullover 3x12

pressdowns 3x8

pressdowns 3x12

reverse grip single arm 2x30

cable crunches 3x30

have a great day !

x


----------



## adam28

anna1 said:


> Morning
> 
> back triceps
> 
> deadlifts 5x5 @ 80 kg
> 
> t bar rows 3x12
> 
> yates rows 3x12
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip and reverse 2x12 each
> 
> seated close grip 2x12
> 
> machine pulldowns 2x12 ( I did those standing and they felt great )
> 
> dumbbell rows 3x10
> 
> Rope pullover 3x12
> 
> pressdowns 3x8
> 
> pressdowns 3x12
> 
> reverse grip single arm 2x30
> 
> cable crunches 3x30
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 162817


 Looking good.

Nice arse by the way


----------



## anna1

adam28 said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Nice arse by the way


 Thank you

trying to keep it in shape lol

x


----------



## thecoms

SuperRips said:


> Weirdo :huh: ..Zzzzzzz see your still a boring cnut as usual
> 
> Sorry Anna...Will refrain


 It's the off topic stuff that's interesting ?


----------



## adam28

anna1 said:


> Thank you
> 
> trying to keep it in shape lol
> 
> x


 Yeah that's the tough bit, but all pays off in the end B)


----------



## anna1

adam28 said:


> Yeah that's the tough bit, but all pays off in the end B)


 Oh I'm not moaning , I enjoy my workouts. Just getting back to it after a break is damn difficult ha


----------



## anna1

Don't know why I wanted soup today , so I made meatball soup

I know it sounds weird lol but it's pretty good . Lean beef , rice and herbs

will post recipe in a while

x


----------



## TURBS

anna1 said:


> Oh I'm not moaning , I enjoy my workouts. Just getting back to it after a break is damn difficult ha


 In a similar boat myself, but seems like your training is coming on in leaps and bounds, well done :thumb


----------



## anna1

T3RBO said:


> In a similar boat myself, but seems like your training is coming on in leaps and bounds, well done :thumb


 U think so ? I feel like a sick dog every morning lol

x


----------



## Gary29

anna1 said:


> View attachment 162827


 Looks like someone threw up on your plate.


----------



## TURBS

anna1 said:


> U think so ? I feel like a sick dog every morning lol
> 
> x


 Absolutely... high intensity, high reps, it's like a cardio and weights workout all in one

And your meal plan is pretty spot on (although I would pass on the lumpy soup lol)


----------



## anna1

T3RBO said:


> Absolutely... high intensity, high reps, it's like a cardio and weights workout all in one
> 
> And your meal plan is pretty spot on (although I would pass on the lumpy soup lol)


 No one likes my soup


----------



## anna1

Good morning!

Legs shoulders

squats 5x12

romanians 5x10

leg press 5x12 ( keeping legs high hoping this will help the quads more ? )

leg curls + leg extensions 100 reps ( divided into 3 sets with min rest )

ohp 5x10

arnold presses 4x12

lateral raises 3x12

behind the neck cable raises 2x12

cable crunches 3x25

have a great day !

x


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## anna1

Today it will be veggie stuffed with mince beef and rice ( will add feta cheese and a slice of bread on the side )

x


----------



## Eddias

Gary29 said:


> Looks like someone threw up on your plate.


 looks like a version of Ciorba de Perisoare, i do something similar with Iceberg lettuce tastes great Sod all Kcals lol


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> looks like a version of Ciorba de Perisoare, i do something similar with Iceberg lettuce tastes great Sod all Kcals lol


 I looked up the recipe and will try it as well . Looks very similar apart from the fact that we use lemon juice instead of the sauerkraut or vinegar to give this sour taste

It's one of my favorite winter dishes ( though still hot here)

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Back , triceps

lower back felt weird today so I jusy stuck to machines to as not to aggravate it

lay pulldowns wide grip, reverse grip

seated close grip all2x12

chest supported row reverse grip 3x12

dumbbell rows 3x8

cable machines pullovers wide grip ( really like this one )

4x12

tricep pushdowns vgrip 3x12

single arm reverse grip 3x30

dried to do some body weight dips that I haven't done before and I'm pretty pathetic

managed 1 set of 8 and 1 of 5 with questionable form lol

should do these more

have a great day !

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Back , triceps
> 
> lower back felt weird today so I jusy stuck to machines to as not to aggravate it
> 
> lay pulldowns wide grip, reverse grip
> 
> seated close grip all2x12
> 
> chest supported row reverse grip 3x12
> 
> dumbbell rows 3x8
> 
> cable machines pullovers wide grip ( really like this one )
> 
> 4x12
> 
> tricep pushdowns vgrip 3x12
> 
> single arm reverse grip 3x30
> 
> dried to do some body weight dips that I haven't done before and I'm pretty pathetic
> 
> managed 1 set of 8 and 1 of 5 with questionable form lol
> 
> should do these more
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 162949


 Quads are coming on.

Vastus lateralis showing nicely on your standing leg.

All this high volume training is working for you


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Quads are coming on.
> 
> Vastus lateralis showing nicely on your standing leg.
> 
> All this high volume training is working for you


 I certainly hope so !

I have to be honest though, its very taxing

not sure if working legs 3 times a week is a good idea either but that is left to be seen I guess

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> I certainly hope so !
> 
> I have to be honest though, its very taxing
> 
> not sure if working legs 3 times a week is a good idea either but that is left to be seen I guess
> 
> x


 I could not, and would not do the volume of training that you do. but if your enjoying it and your able to recover then why not


----------



## adam28

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Back , triceps
> 
> lower back felt weird today so I jusy stuck to machines to as not to aggravate it
> 
> lay pulldowns wide grip, reverse grip
> 
> seated close grip all2x12
> 
> chest supported row reverse grip 3x12
> 
> dumbbell rows 3x8
> 
> cable machines pullovers wide grip ( really like this one )
> 
> 4x12
> 
> tricep pushdowns vgrip 3x12
> 
> single arm reverse grip 3x30
> 
> dried to do some body weight dips that I haven't done before and I'm pretty pathetic
> 
> managed 1 set of 8 and 1 of 5 with questionable form lol
> 
> should do these more
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 162949


 Can you not just do that workout in a G string please, for all us testosterone filled gear heads :lol:


----------



## anna1

adam28 said:


> Can you not just do that workout in a G string please, for all us testosterone filled gear heads :lol:


 It's still so hot here I wish I could , might give enough cause to cancel my gym membership though lol


----------



## adam28

anna1 said:


> It's still so hot here I wish I could , might give enough cause to cancel my gym membership though lol


 Dam! Worth a try :lol:

On a serious note, keep up the good work


----------



## anna1

adam28 said:


> Dam! Worth a try :lol:
> 
> On a serious note, keep up the good work


 Haha , thank you

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 5x12

box squats 4x12

romanians 3x12

leg extensions 6x15

hip thrusts 3x15

shoulders

dumbbell presses 3x15

arnold presses 3x15

lateral raises 5x12

scarecrows 3x12 ( hadn't done those in a while , felt nice )

cable crunches 3x30

x


----------



## RexEverthing

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x12
> 
> box squats 4x12
> 
> romanians 3x12
> 
> leg extensions 6x15
> 
> hip thrusts 3x15
> 
> shoulders
> 
> dumbbell presses 3x15
> 
> arnold presses 3x15
> 
> lateral raises 5x12
> 
> scarecrows 3x12 ( hadn't done those in a while , felt nice )
> 
> cable crunches 3x30
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 163037


 Faaaaaaaackin ell now we're talking! Zoomed in so hard.


----------



## anna1

Quick check

I feel my legs are slowly responding

upper body has always been easier to catch up

although I have been eating pretty much what I want , I feel that I'm probably not eating enough eventually so I track my calories this week and up a bit

have a great weekend!

x


----------



## anna1

RexEverthing said:


> Faaaaaaaackin ell now we're talking! Zoomed in so hard.


 Agreed , its a great exercise lol

x


----------



## RexEverthing

anna1 said:


> Agreed , its a great exercise lol
> 
> x


 Practically broke my phone. I blame the pink leggings.


----------



## adam28

anna1 said:


> Quick check
> 
> I feel my legs are slowly responding
> 
> upper body has always been easier to catch up
> 
> although I have been eating pretty much what I want , I feel that I'm probably not eating enough eventually so I track my calories this week and up a bit
> 
> have a great weekend!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 163039


 That's pretty much what I asked for yesterday :lol: You can pm me one without anything on, would be nice


----------



## anna1

adam28 said:


> That's pretty much what I asked for yesterday :lol: You can pm me one without anything on, would be nice


 Right , ok I'll try to keep up with your requests lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x12
> 
> box squats 4x12
> 
> romanians 3x12
> 
> leg extensions 6x15
> 
> hip thrusts 3x15
> 
> shoulders
> 
> dumbbell presses 3x15
> 
> arnold presses 3x15
> 
> lateral raises 5x12
> 
> scarecrows 3x12 ( hadn't done those in a while , felt nice )
> 
> cable crunches 3x30
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 163037


 I had to Google Scarecrows. I'd not heard them called that before.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> I had to Google Scarecrows. I'd not heard them called that before.


 I learnt that here to tell you the truth . I had no idea what the exercise was called in English . How else would you call it?

x


----------



## RexEverthing

anna1 said:


> I learn that here to tell you the truth . I had no idea what the exercise was called in English . How else would you call it?
> 
> x


 Is it like a rear felt fly?


----------



## anna1

RexEverthing said:


> Is it like a rear felt fly?


 Similar only standing and using the cable machine






surely there's a different name for it ?


----------



## RexEverthing

anna1 said:


> Similar only standing and using the cable machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surely there's a different name for it ?


 Cable rear delt fly...?


----------



## anna1

RexEverthing said:


> Cable rear delt fly...?


 I guess so , can't think of anything better lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> I learnt that here to tell you the truth . I had no idea what the exercise was called in English . How else would you call it?
> 
> x


----------



## Bobgow

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x12
> 
> box squats 4x12
> 
> romanians 3x12
> 
> leg extensions 6x15
> 
> hip thrusts 3x15
> 
> shoulders
> 
> dumbbell presses 3x15
> 
> arnold presses 3x15
> 
> lateral raises 5x12
> 
> scarecrows 3x12 ( hadn't done those in a while , felt nice )
> 
> cable crunches 3x30
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 163037


 Best thing I've seen all week! It you need someone to wipe your damp patches I'm on the first plane over!!


----------



## anna1

Bobgow said:


> Best thing I've seen all week! It you need someone to wipe your damp patches I'm on the first plane over!!


 Well that's a great compliment actually , thank you lol


----------



## anna1

Morning

legs

squats 5x8

box squats 5x12

romanians 5x12

leg extensions 6x15

abductions 3x30

laying leg curls on cable machine 3x15

shoulders

dumbbell presses 3x12

Arnold presses 3x12

incline bench presses 3x12

lateral raises 4x15

face pulls 3 x12

rear flies 3x12

cable crunch 3x30

my shoulders are starting to round up a bit I think , so I'm happy

have a great week

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

back

lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip , ropes 2x12 each

rack pulls 3x12 ( it's the first time I really felt working with those , so I must have been doing something wrong before )

yates rows 3x12

dumbbell rows 3x12

wide grip pullovers on cable machine 3x15

triceps

pressdowns 3x15

pushdowns 3x15

reverse grip single arm 2x30

crunches 3x25

Back extensions 2x25 with a 10 kg

have a great day !

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 5x8

Romanians 5x8

good mornings 4x10

hip thrusts 3x15

leg extensions 6x12

kick backs 3x15

my lower back hurt and I thought I had done something but then I remembered it's probably the back extensions that I hadn't done in a while , so I did another 3x15 with a 10 kg

shoulders

incline bench with dumbbells 3x15

overhead press with dumbbells 3x15

arnold presses 3x15

lateral raises 3x15

side lateral raises on cable machine 3x20

did 2 more sets with arm starting from behind my back and I feel I work rear delts and traps more like that ?

Face pulls 3x15

have a great day !

x


----------



## Gary29

Needed to see some fresh ass after a busy morning in the office....knew where to look...cheers Al!


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Needed to see some fresh ass after a busy morning in the office....knew where to look...cheers Al!


 Glad to be of service baby

x


----------



## Vinny

anna1 said:


> did 2 more sets with arm starting from behind my back and I feel I work rear delts and traps more like that ?
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 163389


 Not thought about doing them behind the back, will have to give them ago.


----------



## anna1

Vinny said:


> Not thought about doing them behind the back, will have to give them ago.


 Hadn't done it in years I think

let me know how it feels

x


----------



## Vinny

anna1 said:


> Hadn't done it in years I think
> 
> let me know how it feels
> 
> x


 Gave them a quick try after doing barbell overhead press and dumbbell side laterials so shoulders were tired.

Felt good, definitely felt a lot different, going to try them a bit more.


----------



## anna1

Morning

back warmup

lat pulldowns

wide grip

reverse grip

ropes all 2x12

rack pulls 4x8

yates rows 4x8

dumbbell rows 4x8

pullovers 4x12

back extensions 2x20

tricep pressdowns 3x12

pushdowns 3x15

reverse grip single arm 3 x 30

cable crunches 2x25

back is progressing ok , can't complain

have a great day !

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Just a bit of legs today

it was pouring today ( great shock to Athenians , imagine schools were closed lol)

car going by splashed water on me and I was soaking wet so I kept it quick and went home

squats 5x8

romanians 5x8

leg extensions 6x15

leg curls 6x15

couple of lousy fotos as usual . I can actually see some development in my quads ( probably you don't lol but even that is a big deal for me )

hamstrings are still pathetic, will work more on them

I also started gh today , will stick to 0,5 ius 5 days a week and will adjust as time goes by

don't expect to see much from it short term , but I plan to continue until summer at least

have a great weekend!

x


----------



## Gary29

You have exceptional gluteus maximus Alan x


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> You have exceptional gluteus maximus Alan x


 Thank you Gary

I work them extra hard if you catch my drift lol

seriously though, not quite happy yet . Will wait another couple of months and then think how to switch things up if I don't have the results I want

x


----------



## adam28

anna1 said:


> seriously though, not quite happy yet . Will wait another couple of months and then think how to switch things up if I don't have the results I want
> 
> x


 Your not happy? What are you aiming for with your glutes results wise?


----------



## anna1

adam28 said:


> Your not happy? What are you aiming for with your glutes results wise?


 Haven't grown enough just yet although I feel stronger


----------



## adam28

anna1 said:


> Haven't grown enough just yet although I feel stronger


 Maybe you can introduce some Anna-bolics :lol:


----------



## anna1

adam28 said:


> Maybe you can introduce some Anna-bolics :lol:


 Oh I will lol

just being patient


----------



## TURBS

anna1 said:


> couple of lousy fotos as usual . I can actually see some development in my quads ( probably you don't lol but even that is a big deal for me )


 Strong gym wear... I bet others find it hard to concentrate


----------



## adam28

T3RBO said:


> Strong gym wear... I bet others find it hard .


 I'm sure they do mate


----------



## anna1

T3RBO said:


> Strong gym wear... I bet others find it hard to concentrate


 I usually put some clothes on as well lol

we're a small regular group in the mornings so we're comfortable with each other by now

i know they crack jokes behind my back though haha


----------



## RexEverthing

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Just a bit of legs today
> 
> it was pouring today ( great shock to Athenians , imagine schools were closed lol)
> 
> car going by splashed water on me and I was soaking wet so I kept it quick and went home
> 
> squats 5x8
> 
> romanians 5x8
> 
> leg extensions 6x15
> 
> leg curls 6x15
> 
> couple of lousy fotos as usual . I can actually see some development in my quads ( probably you don't lol but even that is a big deal for me )
> 
> hamstrings are still pathetic, will work more on them
> 
> I also started gh today , will stick to 0,5 ius 5 days a week and will adjust as time goes by
> 
> don't expect to see much from it short term , but I plan to continue until summer at least
> 
> have a great weekend!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 163523


 New favourite picture. Ass looking top notch.


----------



## anna1

RexEverthing said:


> New favourite picture. Ass looking top notch.


 No comments on my legs ? Even bad ones ? Worked so much for it lol


----------



## RexEverthing

anna1 said:


> No comments on my legs ? Even bad ones ? Worked so much for it lol


 I'm not paying attention to anything else.


----------



## TommyGun9

adam28 said:


> Maybe you can introduce some Anna-bolics :lol:


 As long as you dont introduce Anna-Bollocks i'm happy :thumb


----------



## TURBS

anna1 said:


> No comments on my legs ? Even bad ones ? Worked so much for it lol


 Despite the shadowy grainy photo it does look like they are thicker over initial pics on page 1, so guess it's working :thumbup1:


----------



## Gary29

T3RBO said:


> Despite the shadowy grainy photo it does look like they are thicker over initial pics on page 1, so guess it's working :thumbup1:


 Hi-Def pics required for final evaluation, see what you can do Al


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Hi-Def pics required for final evaluation, see what you can do Al


 I'll have to stop being a cheap skate and buy a phone that works


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Legs

squats 5x8

goodmornings 4x8

romanians 5x8

hip thrusts 4x12

bulgarian split on smith machine 4x8

now I remember why I always avoid those lol

couldn't set up the smith machine right to try the sissy squats

leg extensions 2x12

single leg 2x15 each leg

leg curls 3x15

shoulders

presses on smith machine 4x12

arnold presses 4x8

lateral raises 3x20

side laterals on cable machine 2x20

rear flies on cable 3x15

face pulls 2x20

its a wrap

have a wonderful day/week/month

x


----------



## MM84

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Legs
> 
> squats 5x8
> 
> goodmornings 4x8
> 
> romanians 5x8
> 
> hip thrusts 4x12
> 
> bulgarian split on smith machine 4x8
> 
> now I remember why I always avoid those lol
> 
> couldn't set up the smith machine right to try the sissy squats
> 
> leg extensions 2x12
> 
> single leg 2x15 each leg
> 
> leg curls 3x15
> 
> shoulders
> 
> presses on smith machine 4x12
> 
> arnold presses 4x8
> 
> lateral raises 3x20
> 
> side laterals on cable machine 2x20
> 
> rear flies on cable 3x15
> 
> face pulls 2x20
> 
> its a wrap
> 
> have a wonderful day/week/month
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 163637


 Would bang that ass like a drum !!!!


----------



## anna1

MM84 said:


> Would bang that ass like a drum !!!!


 Where have you been again?


----------



## Mayzini

lovely sweaty shots !! could do with cheering up so more pics please anna having a really crap day !


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> lovely sweaty shots !! could do with cheering up so more pics please anna having a really crap day !


 Oh honey. Why ? What happened?


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Oh honey. Why ? What happened?


 just a catalogue of stuff, my 4 year old ended up in hospital over the weekend with viral meningitis, as result of the stress of that me and the Mrs are at each others throats, some one crashed into my car, two days before my new one is due to be delivered. my house build is out of control and massively over budget, someone attempted to clone my bank cards so the bank froze them all which is good in someway but pain in the arse when your paying for petrol ! lols not getting to train due to work and life... just having one of those is life worth it kinda days!!


----------



## Mayzini

i know in comparison to some none of that is a big deal but everyones own stress is relevant to them isnt it I know there are plenty worse off.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> i know in comparison to some none of that is a big deal but everyones own stress is relevant to them isnt it I know there are plenty worse off.


 Nothing worse than going though a child's illness

meningitis ? Hope it's under control and was diagnosed in time

and you're having a new baby ?

Did I read this right? That would be too much for anyone

Wish a speedy recovery for your daughter

x


----------



## MM84

anna1 said:


> Where have you been again?


 Working hard. No rest for the wicked


----------



## Pimp

Not sure if I would describe this journal as moths to the flame or like files around s.hit!

Besides that. Keep training LGBT warrior


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Nothing worse than going though a child's illness
> 
> meningitis ? Hope it's under control and was diagnosed in time
> 
> and you're having a new baby ?
> 
> Did I read this right? That would be too much for anyone
> 
> Wish a speedy recovery for your daughter
> 
> x


 yeah she is good, yes everything is on top right now and not in a good way !! lols it will be fine though just having an off day.

xx


----------



## anna1

Pimp said:


> Not sure if I would describe this journal as moths to the flame or like files around s.hit!
> 
> Besides that. Keep training LGBT warrior


 Whichever it is , keep it to yourself pimp 

xx


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Back

lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip , close grip 2x12 each

pulldowns on machine single arm 4x8

seated rows single arm 3x8

dumbbell rows 4x8

rack pulls 4x8

rope pullivers 3x12

triceps

pressdowns 4x12 ( This must be my favorite ex )

pushdowns reverse grip 3x12

overhead press with dumbbell 3x12

have a great day !

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Back
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip , close grip 2x12 each
> 
> pulldowns on machine single arm 4x8
> 
> seated rows single arm 3x8
> 
> dumbbell rows 4x8
> 
> rack pulls 4x8
> 
> rope pullivers 3x12
> 
> triceps
> 
> pressdowns 4x12 ( This must be my favorite ex )
> 
> pushdowns reverse grip 3x12
> 
> overhead press with dumbbell 3x12
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 163671


 Tricep press down - 4 sets of 12 with 15 plates on the cable!

most gyms I have been in the plates are 10lbs each so that would be 4 X 12 @ 150lbs.

Very Impressive young lady :thumb


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Tricep press down - 4 sets of 12 with 15 plates on the cable!
> 
> most gyms I have been in the plates are 10lbs each so that would be 4 X 12 @ 150lbs.
> 
> Very Impressive young lady :thumb


 I honestly don't remember the weight used but I'll check next time . I just remember how many plates I had used the time before

thank you . That movement makes me feel good mainly for the weight it allows me to shift

x


----------



## anna1

Morning

legs

squats 5x5

romanians 5x5

bulgarian splits on smith machine 3x8

leg extensions 4x12

leg curls 4x12

shoulders

presses 4x8 ( i rarely use the barbell but I should insist )

Lateral raises 4x15

side raises on cable machine 3x 15

rear flies 3x12

face pulls 3x12

cable crunches 3x25

have a good one !

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Back

deadlifts 5x5

tbar row 3x8

dumbbell rows 3x8

lat pulldowns reverse grip , wide grip, single arm 2x12 each

close grip seated rows 3x12

wide grip pullovers on cable machine 3x12

triceps

pressdowns 3x12

you were right about the weight @BestBefore1989 

pushdowns 3x12

single arm reverse grip 2x25

cable crunches 2x25

back hyperextensions 2x20

have a great day !

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Back
> 
> deadlifts 5x5
> 
> tbar row 3x8
> 
> dumbbell rows 3x8
> 
> lat pulldowns reverse grip , wide grip, single arm 2x12 each
> 
> close grip seated rows 3x12
> 
> wide grip pullovers on cable machine 3x12
> 
> triceps
> 
> pressdowns 3x12
> 
> you were right about the weight @BestBefore1989
> 
> pushdowns 3x12
> 
> single arm reverse grip 2x25
> 
> cable crunches 2x25
> 
> back hyperextensions 2x20
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 163717


 :thumb


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Back
> 
> deadlifts 5x5
> 
> tbar row 3x8
> 
> dumbbell rows 3x8
> 
> lat pulldowns reverse grip , wide grip, single arm 2x12 each
> 
> close grip seated rows 3x12
> 
> wide grip pullovers on cable machine 3x12
> 
> triceps
> 
> pressdowns 3x12
> 
> you were right about the weight @BestBefore1989
> 
> pushdowns 3x12
> 
> single arm reverse grip 2x25
> 
> cable crunches 2x25
> 
> back hyperextensions 2x20
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 163717


 nice all in one !! is it really weird to say I would like to lick that back right now !!! ....


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> nice all in one !! is it really weird to say I would like to lick that back right now !!! ....


 Haha . That tickled May

everything ok?


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Haha . That tickled May
> 
> everything ok?


 yeah hun, as i said the other day just had everything get to me, few days back int he gym and back in routine and things are feeling better again.

honeslty hun the back etc is looking v good, lucky I am off the tren as I would have fantasied about that more than I already did !!! lols....


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> yeah hun, as i said the other day just had everything get to me, few days back int he gym and back in routine and things are feeling better again.
> 
> honeslty hun the back etc is looking v good, lucky I am off the tren as I would have fantasied about that more than I already did !!! lols....


 Glad to hear you cheered up lol

x


----------



## 19072

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Back
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip , close grip 2x12 each
> 
> pulldowns on machine single arm 4x8
> 
> seated rows single arm 3x8
> 
> dumbbell rows 4x8
> 
> rack pulls 4x8
> 
> rope pullivers 3x12
> 
> triceps
> 
> pressdowns 4x12 ( This must be my favorite ex )
> 
> pushdowns reverse grip 3x12
> 
> overhead press with dumbbell 3x12
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 163671


 Looking incredible anna


----------



## RexEverthing

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Back
> 
> deadlifts 5x5
> 
> tbar row 3x8
> 
> dumbbell rows 3x8
> 
> lat pulldowns reverse grip , wide grip, single arm 2x12 each
> 
> close grip seated rows 3x12
> 
> wide grip pullovers on cable machine 3x12
> 
> triceps
> 
> pressdowns 3x12
> 
> you were right about the weight @BestBefore1989
> 
> pushdowns 3x12
> 
> single arm reverse grip 2x25
> 
> cable crunches 2x25
> 
> back hyperextensions 2x20
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 163717


 Jesus Christ...


----------



## anna1

Morning!

short workout today , not much time

squats 5x8

romanians 5x8

leg extensions 5 x12

leg curls 5x 12

abductions 3x25

kick backs 2x25

shoulders

presses on smith machine 3x12

arnold presses 3x12

lateral raises did different weights

12 @12 kg and 25 @6 kg alternating 2 sets each

cable side raises 2x25

face pulls 2x15

cable crunches 2x25

back hyperextensions 2x20

x


----------



## anna1

Happy with my progress so far , didn't expect too much first month anyway

been on gh for week now and I know it's too soon to notice anything yet but from day one I have been sleeping so much better

not more just a more profound sleep I find

also I hold a bit more fluff everywhere but that is also my diet

random grainy pic as always

have a great weekend!

Woo hoo ! 

x

View attachment 163787


----------



## Gary29

View attachment 163787


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


>


 How u doing Gary?


----------



## Vinny

anna1 said:


> Happy with my progress so far , didn't expect too much first month anyway
> 
> been on gh for week now and I know it's too soon to notice anything yet but from day one I have been sleeping so much better
> 
> not more just a more profound sleep I find
> 
> also I hold a bit more fluff everywhere but that is also my diet
> 
> random grainy pic as always
> 
> have a great weekend!
> 
> Woo hoo !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 163787


 This is one of the reasons i love Friday's


----------



## Heavyassweights

Vinny said:


> This is one of the reasons i love Friday's


 imagine pulling out that ass and watching a huge load dribble out

@anna1 lol


----------



## Gary29

anna1 said:


> How u doing Gary?


 I need a lie down.......


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> imagine pulling out that ass and watching a huge load dribble out
> 
> @anna1 lol


 Only you imagine such things Heavy and well @Snorbitz1uk lol

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Only you imagine such things Heavy and well @Snorbitz1uk lol
> 
> x


 you'd be surprised


----------



## Vinny

Heavyassweights said:


> imagine pulling out that ass and watching a huge load dribble out
> 
> @anna1 lol


 Nahhh I'd prefer just to eat that ass all day instead.


----------



## Gary29

Is this what you wanted Al?


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Is this what you wanted Al?


 Not sure what you mean ?

You having a lie down?

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

Vinny said:


> Nahhh I'd prefer just to eat that ass all day instead.


 straight after i pulled out?


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1 are we going to get an open leg shot or what, 9 pages in and its now time.


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 are we going to get an open leg shot or what, 9 pages in and its now time.


 Says who


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Says who


 ukm mafia


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> ukm mafia


 That's just you and Gary

not impressed

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> That's just you and Gary
> 
> not impressed
> 
> x


 come on, have a wine, get your swimsuit back on, sit on a stool open legged and take a pic, easy

ill time you, go


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> come on, have a wine, get your swimsuit back on, sit on a stool open legged and take a pic, easy
> 
> ill time you, go


 I'll pm you babe . I have a few juicy ones

Op! I forgot. I can't pm pics :redface:


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> I'll pm you babe . I have a few juicy ones
> 
> Op! I forgot. I can't pm pics :redface:


 you can you just don't Al


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> you can you just don't Al


 I swear I don't have an option .

Otherwise I'd be pming you all kinds of abusive stuff


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> I swear I don't have an option .
> 
> Otherwise I'd be pming you all kinds of stuff inside me


 i can imagine


----------



## Gary29

anna1 said:


> Not sure what you mean ?
> 
> You having a lie down?
> 
> x


 All these horned up lads telling you they want to eat your ass?


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> All these horned up lads telling you they want to eat your ass?


 People are just having a laugh Gary

surely you don't think I'm shallow enough to take this seriously

do you , do you , do you ?

Huh?


----------



## Gary29

anna1 said:


> People are just having a laugh Gary
> 
> surely you don't think I'm shallow enough to take this seriously
> 
> do you , do you , do you ?
> 
> Huh?


 I'd like to join the queue


----------



## Huntingground

Just found this one, I'll be following


----------



## anna1

Huntingground said:


> Just found this one, I'll be following


 Thanx . No heavy lifts here , just a bit of fun

x


----------



## Huntingground

anna1 said:


> Thanx . No heavy lifts here , just a bit of fun
> 
> x


 The pictures are much more agreeable than my lifting videos though :thumb


----------



## Sasnak

Huntingground said:


> The pictures are much more agreeable than my lifting videos though :thumb


 Nah mate. I much prefer watching you. (honest) :whistling:


----------



## anna1

Morning

legs

squats 5x8

box squats 4x8 I keep struggling to stay straight up , don't know what's wrong with me lol

lef extensions 3x12 both legs and 2x20 single leg

leg curls seated 4x15

abductions 2x25

shoulders

press on smith machine 4x 8

arnold presses 3x15

lateral raises alternative weights

2 x25 @6kg and 2 x 15 @10 kg

rear flies 3x15

have a wonderful week

x

View attachment 163901


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x8
> 
> box squats 4x8 I keep struggling to stay straight up , don't know what's wrong with me lol
> 
> lef extensions 3x12 both legs and 2x20 single leg
> 
> leg curls seated 4x15
> 
> abductions 2x25
> 
> shoulders
> 
> press on smith machine 4x 8
> 
> arnold presses 3x15
> 
> lateral raises alternative weights
> 
> 2 x25 @6kg and 2 x 15 @10 kg
> 
> rear flies 3x15
> 
> have a wonderful week
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 163901


 looking good and the training seems tobe going well, loving the sweaty back pics again.. killing me with those. lols


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> looking good and the training seems tobe going well, loving the sweaty back pics again.. killing me with those. lols


 It's still hot here 

recovered from your weekend?

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> It's still hot here
> 
> recovered from your weekend?
> 
> x


 well u definitely look HOT !! lols

just about recovered, didnt make the gym yesterday in the end and felt the old self loathing yesterday when hung over. all good today lo, but cant really train until Wednesday as my wife is in dubai, so I am a single parent doing school runs and ballet rehearsal chaperoning ( i am so Alpha!! lols) will do a simple workout at home maybe.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> well u definitely look HOT !! lols
> 
> just about recovered, didnt make the gym yesterday in the end and felt the old self loathing yesterday when hung over. all good today lo, but cant really train until Wednesday as my wife is in dubai, so I am a single parent doing school runs and ballet rehearsal chaperoning ( i am so Alpha!! lols) will do a simple workout at home maybe.


 Stop complaining I bet you get the chat up all the moms there


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Stop complaining I bet you get the chat up all the moms there


 ha ha !! if only....


----------



## anna1

First effort to make Yorkshire puddings today ,

they taste good but look funny

@Frandeman and my other friend here who doesn't want to be identified here out of shame lol, thank you for the recipe and sorry I failed you haha

x


----------



## Frandeman

anna1 said:


> First effort to make Yorkshire puddings today ,
> 
> they taste good but look funny
> 
> @Frandeman and my other friend here who doesn't want to be identified here out of shame lol, thank you for the recipe and sorry I failed you haha
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 163933


 I'll show you next time :thumbup1:

Stick to Greek food meanwhile LOL


----------



## CG88

anna1 said:


> First effort to make Yorkshire puddings today ,
> 
> they taste good but look funny
> 
> @Frandeman and my other friend here who doesn't want to be identified here out of shame lol, thank you for the recipe and sorry I failed you haha
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 163933


 Those muffins look nice :lol:


----------



## anna1

CG88 said:


> Those muffins look nice :lol:


 I swear yorkie muffins are the best


----------



## CG88

anna1 said:


> I swear yorkie muffins are the best


 Proper Yorkshire pudding is overrated anyway haha


----------



## anna1

CG88 said:


> Proper Yorkshire pudding is overrated anyway haha


 True , true


----------



## Vinny

Heavyassweights said:


> straight after i pulled out?


 Wouldn't say she's a woman you would violate, definitely a women you'd worship.


----------



## anna1

Vinny said:


> Wouldn't say she's a woman you would violate, definitely a women you'd worship.


 Wow, thank you

You really did like my muffins 

x


----------



## Vinny

anna1 said:


> Wow, thank you
> 
> You really did like my muffins
> 
> x


 Your muffins are beautiful like everything else.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Vinny said:


> Wouldn't say she's a woman you would violate, definitely a women you'd worship.


 white knight alert


----------



## Matt6210

Vinny said:


> Wouldn't say she's a woman you would violate, definitely a women you'd worship.


 Ow my days creepy ****er....

women preffer a bad boy playing hard to get like @Heavyassweights mate..

not some cringy, creeping c**t begging it.


----------



## anna1

Matt6210 said:


> Ow my days creepy ****er....
> 
> women preffer a bad boy playing hard to get like @Heavyassweights mate..
> 
> not some cringy, creeping c**t begging it.


 Lol .says who ? No one 's begging for anything here .

being polite for a change never hurt anyone

x


----------



## Matt6210

anna1 said:


> Lol .says who ? No one 's begging for anything here .
> 
> being polite for a change never hurt anyone
> 
> x


 There's Being polite and there is telling a stranger over the Internet they would "worship you"

fu**ing freaky guy needs to get laid....


----------



## Vinny

Matt6210 said:


> Ow my days creepy ****er....
> 
> women preffer a bad boy playing hard to get like @Heavyassweights mate..
> 
> not some cringy, creeping c**t begging it.


 Maybe 16 year old girls like a "Bad Boy".

In my experience it's always worked to have some respect and mystery, why would anyone go for a bloke pretending not to be interesting instead of a bloke giving them a compliment?


----------



## anna1

Matt6210 said:


> There's Being polite and there is telling a stranger over the Internet they would "worship you"
> 
> fu**ing freaky guy needs to get laid....


 I think Vinny was just replying to a comment that rude , that even you wouldn't post lol


----------



## Matt6210

Vinny said:


> Maybe 16 year old girls like a "Bad Boy".
> 
> In my experience it's always worked to have some respect and mystery, why would anyone go for a bloke pretending not to be interesting instead of a bloke giving them a compliment?


 Difference between a compliment and telling someone you would worship them lad.


----------



## Matt6210

anna1 said:


> I think Vinny was just replying to a comment that rude , that even you wouldn't post lol


 I've never posted rude comments to you, I've always been respectful and polite to you on here, granted I think all the rude s**t goes over the top, gets boring and cringy but this is the other end of the spectrum and still even more cringy in my opinion.


----------



## Vinny

Matt6210 said:


> Difference between a compliment and telling someone you would worship them lad.


 Sounds worse when you remove it from it's original context used.



Vinny said:


> *Wouldn't say she's a woman you would violate*, definitely a women you'd worship.


----------



## Vinny

So a comment of someone cuming in her arse and letting me like it out afterwards goes unchallenged,

but when I suggest she has a figure worth worshiping, I'm deemed a creepy ****er who needs to get Laid? '

It's a strange time we all live in.


----------



## Matt6210

Vinny said:


> Sounds worse when you remove it from it's original context used.


 "Definitely a women you would worship"

Sounds cringy as f**k mate how ever you spin it, if I was Anna or any women reading that id think "cringy weirdo"


----------



## anna1

Matt6210 said:


> I've never posted rude comments to you, I've always been respectful and polite to you on here, granted I think all the rude s**t goes over the top, gets boring and cringy but this is the other end of the spectrum and still even more cringy in my opinion.


 I never said you have been rude to me Matt , quite the opposite.

it was just a comment on how you can carry on with the guys here for fun

My point was that everyone has their style of expressing themselves up here . I won't get carried away . I always laugh Heavy's posts off cause well they're actually funny most times but not everyone is comfortable expressing themselves the same way

Haven't heard anything trully cringy up here nevertheless, besides all the jokes


----------



## Matt6210

Vinny said:


> So a comment of someone cuming in her arse and letting me like it out afterwards goes unchallenged,
> 
> but when I suggest she has a figure worth worshiping, I'm deemed a creepy ****er who needs to get Laid? '
> 
> It's a strange time we all live in.


 That's an on going joke with someone she jokes about with a lot....

then you pipe up "definitely a women you would worship"

sad....


----------



## anna1

Vinny said:


> So a comment of someone cuming in her arse and letting me like it out afterwards goes unchallenged,
> 
> but when I suggest she has a figure worth worshiping, I'm deemed a creepy ****er who needs to get Laid? '
> 
> It's a strange time we all live in.


 Nothing creepy about what you said honey and thank you for the compliments


----------



## Matt6210

anna1 said:


> I never said you have been rude to me Matt , quite the opposite.
> 
> it was just a comment on how you can carry on with the guys here for fun
> 
> My point was that everyone has their style of expressing themselves up here . I won't get carried away . I always laugh Heavy's posts off cause well they're actually funny most times but not everyone is comfortable expressing themselves the same way
> 
> Haven't heard anything trully cringy up here nevertheless, besides all the jokes


 You don't think a comment from a stranger on the Internet after looking at your pictures and saying your

"definitely a women you would worship"

isn't the slightest bit cringy?


----------



## anna1

Matt6210 said:


> You don't think a comment from a stranger on the Internet after looking at your pictures and saying your
> 
> "definitely a women you would worship"
> 
> isn't the slightest bit cringy?


 Like I said I don't think it was literal, it was just a compliment

That's how I take it anyway


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1 does look like she would enjoy an anal creampie, nothing wrong with that imo lol


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 does look like she would enjoy an anal creampie, nothing wrong with that imo lol


 Shut it Heavy

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Shut it Heavy
> 
> x


 where are the gym pics from today Al?


----------



## Matt6210

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 does look like she would enjoy an anal creampie, nothing wrong with that imo lol


 See that's more like it, sweet and straight to the point....

"definitely a women you could worship"

cringe alert!!


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> where are the gym pics from today Al?


 Page 9 lol


----------



## Vinny

Matt6210 said:


> See that's more like it, sweet and straight to the point....
> 
> "definitely a women you *could* worship"
> 
> cringe alert!!


 Would*.


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> box squats 4x8 I keep struggling to stay straight up , don't know what's wrong with me lol


 I'm willing to bet that your starting the squat by sticking your bum back and thinking where is that bench instead of starting the squat thinking knees out.

And if I remember correctly you also helped correct this last time with a narrower stance and accepting that your knees will go out further than your feet.

X


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm willing to bet that your starting the squat by sticking your bum back and thinking where is that bench instead of starting the squat thinking knees out.
> 
> And if I remember correctly you also helped correct this last time with a narrower stance and accepting that your knees will go out further than your feet.
> 
> X


 Yes , with back squats I ,as you said , accepted that knees can go further out but I guess with box squats I have to overcome the fear that I'll miss the bench and fall off 

you remember correctly

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Yes , with back squats I ,as you said , accepted that knees can go further out but I guess with box squats I have to overcome the fear that I'll miss the bench and fall off
> 
> you remember correctly
> 
> x


 You have the corner of the bench pointing in the direction of the bar and its leg between your heels, you could not miss the bench if you tried to. Promise.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> You have the corner of the bench pointing in the direction of the bar and its leg between your heels, you could not miss the bench if you tried to. Promise.


 I know it's stupid. Will practice more on Wednesday


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Back triceps

rack pulls 5x8

lat pulldowns wide grip and close grip 3x13 each

seated row close grip 3x12

dumbbell rows 3x12

pullovers 3x12

pressdowns 4x15

single pushdowns reverse grip 3 x15

french press 3x12

I feel stronger every day but I keep checking my legs and they're still like twigs 

have a great day !

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Back triceps
> 
> rack pulls 5x8
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip and close grip 3x13 each
> 
> seated row close grip 3x12
> 
> dumbbell rows 3x12
> 
> pullovers 3x12
> 
> pressdowns 4x15
> 
> single pushdowns reverse grip 3 x15
> 
> french press 3x12
> 
> I feel stronger every day but I keep checking my legs and they're still like twigs
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 163987


 looking good but are you in a dorm !! ??


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> looking good but are you in a dorm !! ??


 My daughter's room lol always the messiest in the apartment

x


----------



## Mayzini

Ha ha couldn't see u in a single bed !! Lols


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> Ha ha couldn't see u in a single bed !! Lols


 I don't take up that much space May


----------



## Vinny

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Back triceps
> 
> rack pulls 5x8
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip and close grip 3x13 each
> 
> seated row close grip 3x12
> 
> dumbbell rows 3x12
> 
> pullovers 3x12
> 
> pressdowns 4x15
> 
> single pushdowns reverse grip 3 x15
> 
> french press 3x12
> 
> I feel stronger every day but I keep checking my legs and they're still like twigs
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 163987


 Legs you would worship  @Matt6210


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> I don't take up that much space May


 ha ha !! everywoman sleeps like a star fish !! dont kid a kidder !! lols


----------



## Heavyassweights

Mayzini said:


> Ha ha couldn't see u in a single bed !! Lols


 i could

bound and gagged with ass up waiting to be destroyed

@anna1 tell me im wrong and ill show you a liar lol


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> i could
> 
> bound and gagged with ass up waiting to be destroyed
> 
> @anna1 tell me im wrong and ill show you a liar lol


 Damn it Jimmy.

When are you over puberty

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Damn it Jimmy.
> 
> When are you over puberty
> 
> x


 im keeping your journal alive

your pics are becoming more out of focus and your not posting random bikini pics like journal 1

you should be thanking me Alan


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> im keeping your journal alive
> 
> your pics are becoming more out of focus and your not posting random bikini pics like journal 1
> 
> you should be thanking me Alan


 When ya put it that way it makes sense.

Thanx Jimmy !

x


----------



## MM84

Mayzini said:


> ha ha !! everywoman likes it in the star fish !! dont kid a kidder !! lols


 Fixed


----------



## anna1

MM84 said:


> Fixed


 Speaking from experience?

x


----------



## MM84

anna1 said:


> Speaking from experience?
> 
> x


 I promised you I wouldn't divulge our secrets


----------



## anna1

Morning

legs

squats 5x8

box squats 3x8 ( used a lower stool , wasn't easy lol )

romanians 5x8

leg press 4x8

leg extensions 2 x15 , single leg 2x20

sitted leg curls 3x12

shoulders

press on smith machine 5x8

arnold presses 4x12

lateral raises 4x20

cable lateral raises 2x20

face pulls 2x15

rear flies 3x12

cable crunches 2x25

have a great day !

x

View attachment 164051


----------



## BestBefore1989

That looks like a good height for you, and in the pic you are more upright.. Are they feeling better?


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> That looks like a good height for you, and in the pic you are more upright.. Are they feeling better?


 No ! They 're more difficult haha

No point using anything higher than that though

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

I meant, do you still feel like your toppling forward? you seem to have a narrower stance so I was assuming you also remembered to start the squat by driving your knees out rather than your bum back


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> I meant, do you still feel like your toppling forward? you seem to have a narrower stance so I was assuming you also remembered to start the squat by driving your knees out rather than your bum back


 Yes , I keep doing that but less and less every time I think

it's just a matter of practice I suppose. Managed to correct a bit with back squats


----------



## philippeb

how long does one of those workouts take you @anna1 ?


----------



## anna1

philippeb said:


> how long does one of those workouts take you @anna1 ?


 1 hour max . Usually 45 minutes unless I feel like doing extra core work ( rarely :whistling: )

x


----------



## philippeb

anna1 said:


> 1 hour max . Usually 45 minutes unless I feel like doing extra core work ( rarely :whistling: )
> 
> x


 damm, thats a short rest you get between sets !
Looking good though


----------



## anna1

philippeb said:


> damm, thats a short rest you get between sets !
> Looking good though


 30 secs usually.

Thank you! Likewise 

x


----------



## anna1

Morning !

back

lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip , close grip 2x12

seated rows in machine 3x12

lat pulldowns ( machine) 3x12

dumbbell rows 3x12

rope pullovers 3x15

triceps

pressdowns 3x15

pushdownd 3x15

single arm reverse grip 3x25 each

love a bit of high rep unilateral work at the end

have a great day !

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Morning !
> 
> back
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip , close grip 2x12
> 
> seated rows in machine 3x12
> 
> lat pulldowns ( machine) 3x12
> 
> dumbbell rows 3x12
> 
> rope pullovers 3x15
> 
> triceps
> 
> pressdowns 3x15
> 
> pushdownd 3x15
> 
> single arm reverse grip 3x25 each
> 
> *love a bit of high rep unilateral work at the end *
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 164105


 Lactic acid junkie !


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Legs

squats 5x8

romanians 5x8

dumbbell deadlifts 4x12

leg press 5x8

leg extensions 2x8 and 2x15 each leg

leg curls 3x12

abductions 4 sets don't remember reps exactly. Kept adding weight till I did all the stack for 8

shoulders

smith machine press 4x8

arnold presses 4x10

lateral raises 4x20

face pulls 3x15

x


----------



## anna1

Some bad pics today 

back and shoulders are ok but legs are growing soooo damn slow ..

have a great weekend!

xx


----------



## adam28

anna1 said:


> Some bad pics today
> 
> back and shoulders are ok but legs are growing soooo damn slow ..
> 
> have a great weekend!
> 
> xx
> 
> View attachment 164209
> 
> 
> View attachment 164211


 How the fcuk do you deadlift in those heels :lol:


----------



## anna1

adam28 said:


> How the fcuk do you deadlift in those heels :lol:


 I don't deadlift in them silly. I only squat 

x


----------



## adam28

anna1 said:


> I don't deadlift in them silly. I only squat
> 
> x


 Oh right, say no more about that one then :lol:


----------



## RexEverthing

anna1 said:


> Some bad pics today
> 
> back and shoulders are ok but legs are growing soooo damn slow ..
> 
> have a great weekend!
> 
> xx
> 
> View attachment 164209
> 
> 
> View attachment 164211


 Ass looking top notch but what size feet are you?!

@AestheticManlet bout to get excited.


----------



## anna1

RexEverthing said:


> Ass looking top notch but what size feet are you?!
> 
> @AestheticManlet bout to get excited.


 Haha thank you

I'm 38 ( not sure about UK size )

the Manlet would be happier with no shoes on I think 

x


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> View attachment 164209


 Damn you 

Anna you love milfin it up lol


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Damn you
> 
> Anna you love milfin it up lol


 Wot ? That's a modest picture, isn't it?


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Haha thank you
> 
> I'm 38 ( not sure about UK size )
> 
> x


 5.5 in UK size


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> 5.5 in UK size


 Oh thank you !

That will be useful for when I go on Amazon :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet

anna1 said:


> Haha thank you
> 
> I'm 38 ( not sure about UK size )
> 
> the Manlet would be happier with no shoes on I think
> 
> x


 This is true, would literally clean feet after a sweaty gym sess with mouth/tongue.

5.5 in UK is a nice size, bout same size as my lass (4.5-5.5 depending on style of shoes).

Anything over a 7 is a bit off putting :thumbup1:


----------



## Sasnak

AestheticManlet said:


> Anything over a 7 is a bit off putting :thumbup1:


 I'd say anything over a 9 or 10. When women's feet get to that size you'd always be wondering if it's always been female.


----------



## thecoms

I would laugh so much if it turned out that anna was a man, though there are some on here that would prob like that :whistling:


----------



## anna1

thecoms said:


> I would laugh so much if it turned out that anna was a man, though there are some on here that would prob like that :whistling:


 How can you still doubt me all this time ?

I've been here for 5 years for God's sake

x


----------



## thecoms

Just think it would be funny, all these blokes chasing you and you have a cock 

Wonder how many would want arse photos then ha

@anna1


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> Wot ? That's a modest picture, isn't it?


 Nope....not when you have xray vision :cool2:


----------



## SuperRips

AestheticManlet said:


> Anything over a 7 is a bit off putting :thumbup1:


 100%

Nothing worse than a fit bird with shovel feet :huh:


----------



## SuperRips

thecoms said:


> Just think it would be funny, all these blokes chasing you and you have a cock
> 
> Wonder how many would want arse photos then ha
> 
> @anna1


 Bet it would be a decent cock though :whistling:


----------



## anna1

thecoms said:


> Just think it would be funny, all these blokes chasing you and you have a cock
> 
> Wonder how many would want arse photos then ha
> 
> @anna1


 I 'm pretty sure I'd be more popular


----------



## thecoms

anna1 said:


> I 'm pretty sure I'd be more popular


 Depends how big your schlong is ?


----------



## Oioi

SuperRips said:


> Bet it would be a decent cock though :whistling:


 Mate its confirmed! I've seen it in the kik group, Arnold has a massive tallywacker. Fact.


----------



## anna1

Oioi said:


> Mate its confirmed! I've seen it in the kik group, Arnold has a massive tallywacker. Fact.


 Haha [email protected]

I'll remember that


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Excellent log with some snippets of training advice, I think for natural progression some videos are needed along with more chest shots. I do like to get abreast of things 

Training looks as if its going well, Keep up the good work Alan :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

The-Real-Deal said:


> Excellent log with some snippets of training advice, I think for natural progression some videos are needed along with more chest shots. I do like to get abreast of things
> 
> Training looks as if its going well, Keep up the good work Alan :thumbup1:


 Haha . Thank you for the input Steve .

I'll try to keep up

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 5x10

leg press 4x10

leg extensions 4x15

romanians 4x10

bulgarian splits 4x10

seated leg curls 3x15

abductions 3x25

shoulders

press on smith machine 4x8

arnold presses 4x8

lateral raises 4x20

cable lateral raises starting behind the back 3x20

face pulls 3x15

some core work that I have been neglecting :whistling:

have a great day /week !

xx


----------



## anna1

Couple of veel patties today , with spinach and rice cooked in tomato sauce , herbs and a bucket of olive oil

oh yeah and feta cheese

#fetacheeseislifeyo

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

back

lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip , close grip 1x12 each

yates rows reverse grip 3x12

dumbbell rows 4x12

pullovers 4x12 ( I usually do those on the cable machine but I'll go back to the classic ones for now , they feel so different)

chest supported rows 3x12

triceps

pressdown 4x15

pushdowns and single arm reverse grip supersetted 3x20 each

french press 3x12

core

quick look and I'm happy with how my back is progressing

have a lovely day !

x


----------



## sjacks

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x10
> 
> leg press 4x10
> 
> leg extensions 4x15
> 
> romanians 4x10
> 
> bulgarian splits 4x10
> 
> seated leg curls 3x15
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> shoulders
> 
> press on smith machine 4x8
> 
> arnold presses 4x8
> 
> lateral raises 4x20
> 
> cable lateral raises starting behind the back 3x20
> 
> face pulls 3x15
> 
> some core work that I have been neglecting :whistling:
> 
> have a great day /week !
> 
> xx
> 
> View attachment 164343


 Just going to digitally reconstruct the other side of your face...

... no I don't have the skills for that.

Looking nice!


----------



## anna1

sjacks said:


> Just going to digitally reconstruct the other side of your face...
> 
> ... no I don't have the skills for that.
> 
> Looking nice!


 

thank you honey

x


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> View attachment 164373


 That's a good back pic Anna1. Well done you.


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> That's a good back pic Anna1. Well done you.


 Fluuuuuubs ! I was thinking about you today. Where have you been?


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> Fluuuuuubs ! I was thinking about you today. Where have you been?


 How nice of you to think of me, thank you. Ive been around, quiet like a ninja......

ive just started a new ppl routine, lighter weights, higher reps, two on, one day off, two on....but in between I am of course doing other stuff, swimming, boxing class, dragging sleds around for a laugh, hurr hurr..and...I've stepped outside my comfort zone and joined a dance class!! Durrrrr.....a swing, jive sorta thing, 2 hours....start next week...gulp....


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> How nice of you to think of me, thank you. Ive been around, quiet like a ninja......
> 
> ive just started a new ppl routine, lighter weights, higher reps, two on, one day off, two on....but in between I am of course doing other stuff, swimming, boxing class, dragging sleds around for a laugh, hurr hurr..and...I've stepped outside my comfort zone and joined a dance class!! Durrrrr.....a swing, jive sorta thing, 2 hours....start next week...gulp....


 Dance class? Nice one

what sort ?

It sounds like fun


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> Dance class? Nice one
> 
> what sort ?
> 
> It sounds like fun


 Lol Anna...I did say...swing jive? I know, fascinating right? Ha ha...


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> Lol Anna...I did say...swing jive? I know, fascinating right? Ha ha...


 Yes you did :whistling:

i bet it will be harder than it looks

I always wanted to take up tango but I keep forgetting


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> Yes you did :whistling:
> 
> i bet it will be harder than it looks
> 
> I always wanted to take up tango but I keep forgetting


 I look like I'm having a fit when I dance, I usually avoid it if I can but I'm trying to branch out. I tried a salsa class but it was more like a chat up joint so I didn't like that, tried ballroom but hated it. This was recommended by a girl I'm studying with so what the helll, my martial art class finished, and I hate just sitting about so why not......


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> I look like I'm having a fit when I dance, I usually avoid it if I can but I'm trying to branch out. I tried a salsa class but it was more like a chat up joint so I didn't like that, tried ballroom but hated it. This was recommended by a girl I'm studying with so what the helll, my martial art class finished, and I hate just sitting about so why not......


 Martial art class finished? How come?

I thought those things go on for ever


----------



## 25434

My tutor moved away and the nearest one is too far for me to get to. I'm not fussed, there are a ton of other things to do, I'm considering kickboxing for a bit now, there is a master blokey person at my gym and he said he would give me a few taster lessons to see if I cod get the hang of it. He's a beast, I've sometimes watched him kicking the crap out of people on the mats when I've been doing weights....and.....as I'm only 5'2".....I may be kicked round the gym until I'm black and blue....we will see.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> How nice of you to think of me, thank you. Ive been around, quiet like a ninja......
> 
> ive just started a new ppl routine, lighter weights, higher reps, two on, one day off, two on....but in between I am of course doing other stuff, swimming, boxing class, dragging sleds around for a laugh, hurr hurr..and...I've stepped outside my comfort zone and joined a dance class!! Durrrrr.....a swing, jive sorta thing, 2 hours....start next week...gulp....


 Cool.

I have been trying to convince Mrs BestBefore to go to dance classes with me, I suggest jive, she said I will drop her, ballroom she said I will tread on her. I think she just doesn't want to go and is making excuses.


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 5x8

romanians 5x8

bulgarian splits 3x10

leg extensions 5x10

( did an extra set with the whole stack and I did 8)

leg curls with cables 3x15

kick backs 2x25

shoulders

presses on smith machine 5x8

arnold presses 4x10

lateral raises

supersetted different weights

20 @6 kilos , 10 @10 kilos

3 sets

face pulls 3x15

rear flies 3x12

legs are stronger but they don't show it ..

shoulders are responding well though and so are my rolls looool

have a great day!

x


----------



## adam28

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x8
> 
> romanians 5x8
> 
> bulgarian splits 3x10
> 
> leg extensions 5x10
> 
> ( did an extra set with the whole stack and I did 8)
> 
> leg curls with cables 3x15
> 
> kick backs 2x25
> 
> shoulders
> 
> presses on smith machine 5x8
> 
> arnold presses 4x10
> 
> lateral raises
> 
> supersetted different weights
> 
> 20 @6 kilos , 10 @10 kilos
> 
> 3 sets
> 
> face pulls 3x15
> 
> rear flies 3x12
> 
> legs are stronger but they don't show it ..
> 
> shoulders are responding well though and so are my rolls looool
> 
> have a great day!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 164439
> 
> 
> View attachment 164441


 You seem to be looking bigger. Have you upped your cals?


----------



## anna1

adam28 said:


> You seem to be looking bigger. Have you upped your cals?


 I don't count but I eat anything I want. I 'm guessing I have upped them a lot lol

when I start looking like a whale I'll start cutting back


----------



## adam28

anna1 said:


> I don't count but I eat anything I want. I 'm guessing I have upped them a lot lol
> 
> when I start looking like a whale I'll start cutting back


 Just crack on until Feb, then cut for summer


----------



## anna1

adam28 said:


> Just crack on until Feb, then cut for summer


 Yes , I was thinking to keep up like this till December, stay at maintenance and then start dieting end of February

should give me plenty of time to get rid of the fluff

( I hope )

x


----------



## anna1

Perch fillet today with a baked potato and salad. No dressing, just plenty of sea salt and lemon juice

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x8
> 
> romanians 5x8
> 
> bulgarian splits 3x10
> 
> leg extensions 5x10
> 
> ( did an extra set with the whole stack and I did 8)
> 
> leg curls with cables 3x15
> 
> kick backs 2x25
> 
> shoulders
> 
> presses on smith machine 5x8
> 
> arnold presses 4x10
> 
> lateral raises
> 
> supersetted different weights
> 
> 20 @6 kilos , 10 @10 kilos
> 
> 3 sets
> 
> face pulls 3x15
> 
> rear flies 3x12
> 
> legs are stronger but they don't show it ..
> 
> shoulders are responding well though and so are my rolls looool
> 
> have a great day!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 164439
> 
> 
> View attachment 164441


 jacked

bigger than @Devil x

side note - dont wear that top again it hides your t1ts lol

as you were


----------



## Matt6210

Heavyassweights said:


> jacked
> 
> bigger than @Devil x


 Yea probably just bigger than @Devil although he has put on a little size, claiming 15 stone now but as we all know you have to take are little buddy @Devil with a pinch of salt so probably around the 12 stone mark(also it's clear to see in picture tbh)


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> when I start looking like a whale


 did someone call? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> did someone call? :whistling: :lol:


 Judging from your pictures I'm pretty sure you're exaggerating Flubs


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x8
> 
> romanians 5x8
> 
> bulgarian splits 3x10
> 
> leg extensions 5x10
> 
> ( did an extra set with the whole stack and I did 8)
> 
> leg curls with cables 3x15
> 
> kick backs 2x25
> 
> shoulders
> 
> presses on smith machine 5x8
> 
> arnold presses 4x10
> 
> lateral raises
> 
> supersetted different weights
> 
> 20 @6 kilos , 10 @10 kilos
> 
> 3 sets
> 
> face pulls 3x15
> 
> rear flies 3x12
> 
> legs are stronger but they don't show it ..
> 
> shoulders are responding well though and so are my rolls looool
> 
> have a great day!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 164439
> 
> 
> View attachment 164441


 Delts are looking good :thumb


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Delts are looking good :thumb


 Thank you . Seems like upper body has responded faster

I'm worried I'm starting to get a little bloated though so if it gets too much I'll put a hold to all the fun 

ready to go ?


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> Judging from your pictures I'm pretty sure you're exaggerating [Redacted]


 True dat


----------



## TURBS

anna1 said:


> Thank you . Seems like upper body has responded faster
> 
> I'm worried I'm starting to get a little bloated though so if it gets too much I'll put a hold to all the fun


 You definitely need to start tracking your food... makes life easier


----------



## anna1

T3RBO said:


> You definitely need to start tracking your food... makes life easier


 I didn't want to be bothered with it for now .

I'll just check myself in the mirror.

And I'll depend on the opinion of the good people here to tell me when I should stop putting on weight 

x


----------



## TURBS

anna1 said:


> And I'll depend on the opinion of the good people here to tell me when I should stop putting on weight


 Unsure of your goals, but you're looking more like Alan everyday


----------



## anna1

T3RBO said:


> Unsure of your goals, but you're looking more like Alan everyday


 Seriously?

I'll start posting pics in dresses now


----------



## TURBS

anna1 said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I'll start posting pics in dresses now


 Only messing with you


----------



## anna1

T3RBO said:


> Only messing with you


 Too late for that .

I'm already depressed

x


----------



## TURBS

anna1 said:


> Too late for that .
> 
> I'm already depressed
> 
> x


 Oh well... I'll look forward to the squatting in a dress and heels pics then :lol:


----------



## anna1

T3RBO said:


> Oh well... I'll look forward to the squatting in a dress and heels pics then :lol:


 That's more like it 

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

T3RBO said:


> Oh well... I'll look forward to the squatting in a dress and heels pics then :lol:


 Camera underneath

@anna1 do it x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> Camera underneath
> 
> @anna1 do it x


 

I just might

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> I just might
> 
> x


 Aw your one of these maybe people. It's fine Alan.


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Thank you . Seems like upper body has responded faster
> 
> I'm worried I'm starting to get a little bloated though so if it gets too much I'll put a hold to all the fun
> 
> ready to go ?


 Yes Hun, all packed and ready


----------



## Gary29

anna1 said:


> I just might
> 
> x


 Looking forward to 'Freaky Friday' progress pics Al :beer:


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yes Hun, all packed and ready


 Aww have a lovely time . Can't say I'm not jealous


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Looking forward to 'Freaky Friday' progress pics Al :beer:


 I'll do my best Gary 

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x8
> 
> romanians 5x8
> 
> bulgarian splits 3x10
> 
> leg extensions 5x10
> 
> ( did an extra set with the whole stack and I did 8)
> 
> leg curls with cables 3x15
> 
> kick backs 2x25
> 
> shoulders
> 
> presses on smith machine 5x8
> 
> arnold presses 4x10
> 
> lateral raises
> 
> supersetted different weights
> 
> 20 @6 kilos , 10 @10 kilos
> 
> 3 sets
> 
> face pulls 3x15
> 
> rear flies 3x12
> 
> legs are stronger but they don't show it ..
> 
> shoulders are responding well though and so are my rolls looool
> 
> have a great day!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 164439
> 
> 
> View attachment 164441


 Holy s**t where did those delts & Bis come from?

Today was arm day, now arm & shoulders day :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Holy s**t where did those delts & Bis come from?
> 
> Today was arm day, now arm & shoulders day :lol:


 Thanx . I never do biceps really. I guess I work them with all the rows . Don't really want to grow them

biceps and traps are fine as they are , but I can't avoid it . They just flare up easily. Same with calves . I think they're as big as my thighs lol

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Thanx . I never do biceps really. I guess I work them with all the rows . Don't really want to grow them
> 
> biceps and traps are fine as they are , but I can't avoid it . They just flare up easily. Same with calves . I think they're as big as my thighs lol
> 
> x


 A lot of guys here wish they had your problem :lol:

Yea bi's get used a lot secondary, difficult to avoid it, I've had people try to show me how to do things like lat pulldowns without hitting the bis much but they're always burning after a set lol


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> A lot of guys here wish they had your problem :lol:
> 
> Yea bi's get used a lot secondary, difficult to avoid it, I've had people try to show me how to do things like lat pulldowns without hitting the bis much but they're always burning after a set lol


 Maybe I should avoid reverse grips but I like how I feel them in my back .


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Maybe I should avoid reverse grips but I like how I feel them in my back .


 I think you can get elbow strap attachments that attach to the bar so you take out the whole forearm from the exercise but for guys free growth is a bonus


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> I think you can get elbow strap attachments that attach to the bar so you take out the whole forearm from the exercise but for guys free growth is a bonus


 It's ok for now , I'm not that massive ha

maybe I'll get strong enough eventually that way so I can actually manage more than half a pullup lol


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> It's ok for now , I'm not that massive ha
> 
> maybe I'll get strong enough eventually that way so I can actually manage more than half a pullup lol


 I use 30kg of assist on my pullups :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> I use 30kg of assist on my pullups :lol:


 Thanks for that !

It's a consolation 

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Busy day today so I stuck to the basics

legs

squats 5x8

romanians 5x12

leg extensions 3x8 and 2x15 each leg

abductions 3x25

shoulders

press on smith machine 4x8

arnold presses 4x8

lateral raises 4x15

laterals on cable machine 2x25

face pulls 2x15

x


----------



## anna1

And a quick check , havent weighed myself but I have definitely put on weight . At least it's not getting out of hand

have a wonderful weekend!

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> And a quick check , havent weighed myself but I have definitely put on weight . At least it's not getting out of hand
> 
> have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 164507


 wow !! looking good for the extra weight in my eyes !! could definitely work with that !!


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> wow !! looking good for the extra weight in my eyes !! could definitely work with that !!


 Thank you !

yeah , last time I checked I had put on 4 kilos since August but at least everything is staying in it's place for now lol

x


----------



## RexEverthing

anna1 said:


> And a quick check , havent weighed myself but I have definitely put on weight . At least it's not getting out of hand
> 
> have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 164507


 I've just surprised myself. Focused more on your mouth rather than ass. I don't know myself at all :confused1:


----------



## anna1

RexEverthing said:


> I've just surprised myself. Focused more on your mouth rather than ass. I don't know myself at all :confused1:


 Oh damn . I'll have to remember to wear makeup even when I chop my face off then 

x


----------



## Gary29

RexEverthing said:


> I've just surprised myself. Focused more on your mouth rather than ass. I don't know myself at all :confused1:


 Al's got some juicy looking BJ lips on him hasn't he?!


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> And a quick check , havent weighed myself but I have definitely put on weight . At least it's not getting out of hand
> 
> have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 164507


 Would put that G in your mouth 10


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> Would put that G in your mouth 10


 Would whip you silly with that G till you call me mama /20

xx


----------



## sjacks

anna1 said:


> And a quick check , havent weighed myself but I have definitely put on weight . At least it's not getting out of hand
> 
> have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 164507


ómorfo píso to agapitó mou English translation: beautiful rear my dear

Hope I got that right. Have a great weekend


----------



## anna1

sjacks said:


> ómorfo píso to agapitó mou English translation: beautiful rear my dear
> 
> Hope I got that right. Have a great weekend


 Not quite but I understand what you mean 

thank you honey!


----------



## Oioi

Ye do well to hide that tallywacker in those scants bro


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Back triceps
> 
> rack pulls 5x8
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip and close grip 3x13 each
> 
> seated row close grip 3x12
> 
> dumbbell rows 3x12
> 
> pullovers 3x12
> 
> pressdowns 4x15
> 
> single pushdowns reverse grip 3 x15
> 
> french press 3x12
> 
> I feel stronger every day but I keep checking my legs and they're still like twigs
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 163987


 I just came here for the cameltoe pictures


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 8x8

romanians 5x12

leg press 5x8

leg extensions 5x8

leg curls 5x8

seates calf raises ( dont know why ) 2x25 got bored after that

shoulders

press on smith machine 5x8

arnold presses 4x12

lateral raises 5x15

face pulls 3x15

those raises on incline bench that I hadn't done in a while . Feel really good but if I'm not careful I engage the traps too much and I don't want that so I keep a controlled range of motion 3x25

This guy today was on the leg press and he got up to unload the machine.

I asked him if he could leave the weights on cause I was using it next

he just gave me a scornful look and left . Don't know what I said wrong? That was weird haha

have a great day/week !

x


----------



## anna1

A steak today with greens that I don't know what they're called there and a bit of rice

all with a bit of olive oil and lemon juice

x

View attachment 164573


----------



## anna1

Morning!

woke up a little feverish today so just a light workout

back

rack pulls 4x8

lat pulldowns,wide grip and reverse grip 3x13 each

close grip seated rows 3x8

dumbbell rows 3x8

pull overs 3x12

lat pull ins on cable machine 3x15

triceps

pressdowns 4x15

pushdowns supersetted with single arm reverse grip 3x15 each

french press 3x12

will take my vitamins and I hope I'm better tomorrow

have a great day !

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> woke up a little feverish today so just a light workout
> 
> back
> 
> rack pulls 4x8
> 
> lat pulldowns,wide grip and reverse grip 3x13 each
> 
> close grip seated rows 3x8
> 
> dumbbell rows 3x8
> 
> pull overs 3x12
> 
> lat pull ins on cable machine 3x15
> 
> triceps
> 
> pressdowns 4x15
> 
> pushdowns supersetted with single arm reverse grip 3x15 each
> 
> french press 3x12
> 
> will take my vitamins and I hope I'm better tomorrow
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 164633


 how much vitamin D do you take?


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> how much vitamin D do you take?


 I don't take D . I only take two of those in the pic and 2000 mg of C daily

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> *I don't take D *. I only take two of those in the pic and 2000 mg of C daily
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 164635


 biggest lie you've told lol


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> biggest lie you've told lol


 Haha jerk . I thought you were actually serious this time


----------



## anna1

Chicken burritos today with full fat yogurt sauce

x


----------



## Old n fat

Got any more Pics of the cameltoe ?


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> Got any more Pics of the cameltoe ?


 THE cameltoe ? I 'll update hun


----------



## anna1

Morning

feeling much better today

legs

squats 5x8

romanians 5x12 I did those with a slight pause at the bottom, felt much nicer

leg press 5x8

leg extensions 2x12 and 2x15 each leg separately

seated leg curls 3x12

abductions 3x25

shoulders

smith machine press 4x8

arnold press 4x8

lateral raises 4x15

cable raises 2x25

cable machine rear flies 2x15

dumbbell rear flies on incline bench 2x15

can't lift my arms now

x


----------



## adam28

anna1 said:


> Morning
> 
> feeling much better today
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x8
> 
> romanians 5x12 I did those with a slight pause at the bottom, felt much nicer
> 
> leg press 5x8
> 
> leg extensions 2x12 and 2x15 each leg separately
> 
> seated leg curls 3x12
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> shoulders
> 
> smith machine press 4x8
> 
> arnold press 4x8
> 
> lateral raises 4x15
> 
> cable raises 2x25
> 
> cable machine rear flies 2x15
> 
> dumbbell rear flies on incline bench 2x15
> 
> can't lift my arms now
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 164677


 Doing well there. Keep it up.

If you pull your bottoms up anymore you won't need to wear a top :lol:


----------



## anna1

adam28 said:


> Doing well there. Keep it up.
> 
> If you pull your bottoms up anymore you won't need to wear a top :lol:


 Haha hadn't worn them in a while and I realized they're too big now . Had to keep pulling them up lol

thank you


----------



## adam28

anna1 said:


> Haha hadn't worn them in a while and I realized they're too big now . Had to keep pulling them up lol
> 
> thank you


 Pull them up over your shoulders get someone to cut 2 arm holes , job done. You got a onesie :thumb


----------



## anna1

adam28 said:


> Pull them up over your shoulders get someone to cut 2 arm holes , job done. You got a onesie :thumb


 Onesies are the way to go I think with all the weight I'm putting on


----------



## adam28

anna1 said:


> Onesies are the way to go I think with all the weight I'm putting on


 Or a twosie


----------



## anna1

Felt like having soup today , so a vegetable veloute , with brouchettes covered in olive oil , turkey breast strips , tomato and feta cheese


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> THE cameltoe ? I 'll update hun


 Thanks I do like them for breakfast lunch and dinner .


----------



## anna1

Morning!

back

rack pulls

lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip

close grip seated cable rows

yates rows

pullovers

all 4x12

triceps

pressdowns 4x15

pushdows 4x12

single arm pushdowns supersetted with reverse grip 3x20

french press 3x15

cable crunches 3x25

more core work

Stretching. I keep forgetting that and everything feels stiff

The only way I go lower than in the pic would be to have someone stepping on me lol

have a great day !

x

View attachment 164759


----------



## Gary29

We need smell-o-vision


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> We need smell-o-vision


 Haha . Do you stretch Gary?


----------



## Old n fat

Shame it's black I can't make out the shape .


----------



## Cypionate

Old n fat said:


> Shame it's black I can't the shape .


 Best I could do :lol:


----------



## Gary29

anna1 said:


> Haha . Do you stretch Gary?


 I'd like to stretch your Mrs Al x


----------



## Old n fat

Good effort.


----------



## Bobgow

You can feel my stiff if that helps you


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> back
> 
> rack pulls
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip
> 
> close grip seated cable rows
> 
> yates rows
> 
> pullovers
> 
> all 4x12
> 
> triceps
> 
> pressdowns 4x15
> 
> pushdows 4x12
> 
> single arm pushdowns supersetted with reverse grip 3x20
> 
> french press 3x15
> 
> cable crunches 3x25
> 
> more core work
> 
> Stretching. I keep forgetting that and everything feels stiff
> 
> The only way I go lower than in the pic would be to have someone stepping on me lol
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 164759


 ill buy that mat of you for 3euros?

Friday update pics required Al, still awaiting the all 4's pic you promised about 6 months ago x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> ill buy that mat of you for 3euros?
> 
> Friday update pics required Al, still awaiting the all 4's pic you promised about 6 months ago x


 I don't know

you've hurt my feelings Jimmy pming nudes to @The-Real-Deal and nothing to me


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> I don't know
> 
> you've hurt my feelings Jimmy pming nudes to @The-Real-Deal and nothing to me


 he begged


----------



## anna1

Morning

legs

gym was fool of idiots today , they messed up my routine

leg extensions 3x12 and 2x15 each leg

seated leg curls 4x12

leg press 6x8 ( i did 3 plates a side for the final 2 )

stiff legged with dumbbells 5x12

abductions 3x25

shouders

dumbbell presses 4x12

incline bench presses 4x12

lateral raises 4x15

cable machine laterals raises 2x20

rear flies 3x15

face pulls 3x15

cable crunches 2x25

have a great day and a wonderful weekend!

x


----------



## anna1

Back and shoulders are ok

legs are progressing very slowly

starting anavar on Monday as well

will start controlling the carb intake a bit this week as well

x

View attachment 164795


----------



## Gary29

UK-M waiting on @anna1 Friday update pic (on all fours) like....


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Back and shoulders are ok
> 
> legs are progressing very slowly
> 
> starting anavar on Monday as well
> 
> will start controlling the carb intake a bit this week as well
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 164795
> 
> 
> View attachment 164797


 looking good Al, thigh gap on point

now just the all 4s pic to post up, gooooooooo oooooonnnnnnnnnnn we are all friends here


----------



## Bobgow

anna1 said:


> Back and shoulders are ok
> 
> legs are progressing very slowly
> 
> starting anavar on Monday as well
> 
> will start controlling the carb intake a bit this week as well
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 164795
> 
> 
> View attachment 164797


 Ass is looking peachy as ever!


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> looking good Al, thigh gap on point
> 
> now just the all 4s pic to post up, gooooooooo oooooonnnnnnnnnnn we are all friends here


 I don't have pics on all 4's lol

I got this .you like ? 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## anna1

Bobgow said:


> Ass is looking peachy as ever!


 Thank you honey

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> I don't have pics on all 4's lol
> 
> I got this .you like ?
> 
> View attachment 164799


 That is all 4's just facing the wrong way

still 10/10 for a dude


----------



## Bobgow

anna1 said:


> I don't have pics on all 4's lol
> 
> I got this .you like ?
> 
> View attachment 164799


 You just need a young hunk behind you


----------



## anna1

Bobgow said:


> You just need a young hunk behind you


 Someone like you ?


----------



## Bobgow

anna1 said:


> Someone like you ?


 My thoughts exactly :thumb


----------



## Heavyassweights

Bobgow said:


> You just need a young hunk behind you


 just sick all over my nandos

white knight alert

@Matt6210


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Heavyassweights said:


> That is all 4's just facing the wrong way
> 
> still 10/10 for a dude


 I have a naked pic of @anna1 spreadegal double front bicep sitting on a backward facing wooden chair.

What will you trade for it via pm ?


----------



## Matt6210

The-Real-Deal said:


> I have a naked pic of @anna1 spreadegal double front bicep sitting on a backward facing wooden chair.
> 
> What will you trade for it via pm ?


 a copy of @sjacks's psychiatric assessment.


----------



## Heavyassweights

The-Real-Deal said:


> I have a naked pic of @anna1 spreadegal double front bicep sitting on a backward facing wooden chair.
> 
> What will you trade for it via pm ?


 I'll trade you for the vid I have where she untucks her meat and two veg and slaps it off her/his thighs


----------



## Oioi

Heavyassweights said:


> I'll trade you for the vid I have where she untucks her meat and two veg and slaps it off her/his thighs


 Funny you should say that. @Frandeman sound familar?


----------



## Heavyassweights

Oioi said:


> Funny you should say that. @Frandeman sound familar?


 Frandy is sound, he just caught a major L taking a trip to Greece to try and get @anna1 to grease his pole.


----------



## Frandeman

Oioi said:


> Funny you should say that. @Frandeman sound familar?


 Busy mate

Some bitch wants to eat my s**t


----------



## OldManLogan

anna1 said:


> I don't have pics on all 4's lol
> 
> I got this .you like ?


----------



## OldManLogan

anna1 said:


> I don't have pics on all 4's lol
> 
> I got this .you like ?


----------



## Old n fat

I would eat the farter and front bum!


----------



## Old n fat

Anna I just found out it's wildly believed your a catfish account.

You need to do a photo with you holding A bit of paper saying heavy ass weights is the king of ukm or something like that .


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> Anna I just found out it's wildly believed your a catfish account.
> 
> You need to do a photo with you holding A bit of paper saying heaven ass weights is the king of ukm or something like that .


 I'd rather tie a rock around my neck and go jump in a lake haha

x


----------



## anna1

Morning

legs

squats 5x8

romanians 5x8

leg extensions 5x8 ( I topped the machine at that @225 lbs woohoo )

seated leg curls 5x8

abductions 3x25

shoulders

presses ok smith machine 2 x20 and 3x8

arnold presses 4x12

lateral raises 4x15

cable lateral raises 3x15

face pulls 3x15

rear delt flies 3x12

feeling pretty buffed after that lol

have a great day /week

x


----------



## adam28

Could of found a better matching strap to sew on when the other one broke :lol:


----------



## anna1

Grilled chicken, sweet peas , cheese and spinach pie today

I said I would start controlling carbs starting this week but it's the first meal of the day and I'll have a bit of everything

will just drop the hotdogs for supper


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> I'd rather tie a rock around my neck and go jump in a lake haha
> 
> x


 Shame , it would shut down the rumour mill !


----------



## adam28

anna1 said:


> Grilled chicken, sweet peas , cheese and spinach pie today
> 
> I said I would start controlling carbs starting this week but it's the first meal of the day and I'll have a bit of everything
> 
> will just drop the hotdogs for supper
> 
> View attachment 164925


 Who's d!ck you cut off, poor sod


----------



## Old n fat

Did you say your starting anavar today ? Will it have any affect on sex drive or enlarge your Clitoris ?


----------



## anna1

adam28 said:


> Who's d!ck you cut off, poor sod


 I thought the same when I saw the pic :lol:


----------



## adam28

anna1 said:


> I thought the same when I saw the pic :lol:


 Over cooked c0ck :lol:


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> Did you say your starting anavar today ? Will it have any affect on sex drive or enlarge your Clitoris ?


 Haven't noticed anything alarming before. This time I plan to run it for longer or until I see any issues with it .

Will keep you updated babe

x


----------



## anna1

adam28 said:


> Over cooked c0ck :lol:


 I kinda overcooked it :whistling:


----------



## Gary29

anna1 said:


> Haven't noticed anything alarming before. This time I plan to run it for longer or until I see any issues with it .
> 
> Will keep you updated babe
> 
> x


 Pics of clitoris required now, and then in a few weeks so we can compare x


----------



## adam28

anna1 said:


> Haven't noticed anything alarming before. This time I plan to run it for longer or until I see any issues with it .
> 
> Will keep you updated babe
> 
> x


 When you come off the var does it affect you in any negative ways?. Just wonder how it affects girls


----------



## anna1

adam28 said:


> When you come off the var does it affect you in any negative ways?. Just wonder how it affects girls


 It's nothing drastic

I would say it takes me around 4 weeks to see full benefits ( I have only gone up to 10mg before )

after that I feel stronger gradually and like I can drop fat faster if I control my diet .

Dropping it would mean a bit more work , that's all .

I have had no side effects though so this time I'll carry on as I feel . Before I had discontinued at 6 and 8 weeks


----------



## adam28

anna1 said:


> It's nothing drastic
> 
> I would say it takes me around 4 weeks to see full benefits ( I have only gone up to 10mg before )
> 
> after that I feel stronger gradually and like I can drop fat faster if I control my diet .
> 
> Dropping it would mean a bit more work , that's all .
> 
> I have had no side effects though so this time I'll carry on as I feel . Before I had discontinued at 6 and 8 weeks


 I wondered if it affect sexual desire while on and when you come off....?


----------



## anna1

adam28 said:


> I wondered if it affect sexual desire while on and when you come off....?


 It does affect me from day one lol


----------



## adam28

anna1 said:


> It does affect me from day one lol


 In a good way I guess lol


----------



## Old n fat

Same reason I'm asking . I'm gonna start adding it to the mrs drinks without her knowing .


----------



## anna1

adam28 said:


> In a good way I guess lol


 My body temperature rises ( or it feels like it )

mood is way different, you feel sexier , more confident

love it as a preworkout as well . One tab and a coffee and I 'm good to go

dropping it doesn't mean I turn into a different person overnight. It takes a while I suppose but even though I know half life is pretty short with anavar, staying active nevertheless plays a big part at maintaining all the benefits


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> I'd rather tie a rock around my neck and go jump in a lake haha
> 
> x


 can we get a pic of that then ALAN


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> can we get a pic of that then ALAN


 Harsh . How do you want me dressed while at it ?


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Harsh . How do you want me dressed while at it ?


 Like a slutty penguin


----------



## Old n fat

I think it needs to be specific So it proves the point . Definitely needs ukm boys written somewhere in eye liner or something.

I think your a women but I've been wrong before . Bangkok Is like that though .


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> I think it needs to be specific So it proves the point . Definitely needs ukm boys written somewhere in eye liner or something.
> 
> I think your a women but I've been wrong before . Bangkok Is like that though .


 I did this ages ago , still I'm not verified lol

x


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> I did this ages ago , still I'm not verified lol
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 164955


 You look good there !


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> I did this ages ago , still I'm not verified lol
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 164955


 photoshop

now put your finger in your mouth


----------



## TURBS

anna1 said:


> I did this ages ago , still I'm not verified lol


 Took me ages to work out what that said :lol:


----------



## anna1

T3RBO said:


> Took me ages to work out what that said :lol:


 Lol


----------



## anna1

Morning

back

deadlifts . I had dropped those for a while so 4x5 @80 kg

then tried a few singles with 100 kg . Didn't feel exactly right so did another set with 80

t bar rows 4x8

seated cable rows 4x8

lat pulldowns wide grip 2x12

dumbbell rows 4x8

chest supported rows 2x12

pullovers 4x8

triceps

pressdowns 4x15

pushdowns 4x15

french press 4x12

have a good one !

x


----------



## Old n fat

How's the var working ?


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> How's the var working ?


 I just started it yesterday. Don't expect to see much from it for a few weeks


----------



## Old n fat

Ah ok , I get calf and back pumps / cramps almost day one .

do you not fancy running hgh or peptides ?


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> Ah ok , I get calf and back pumps / cramps almost day one .
> 
> do you not fancy running hgh or peptides ?


 I feel it from day one but I can't say I get visible results or feel stronger until after week 3-4

I am running hgh .


----------



## Old n fat

Nice ! I didn't know you liked all the good stuff .


----------



## anna1

Linguini with shrimp today . Cooked with fresh tomatoes, herbs and olive oil


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> Nice ! I didn't know you liked all the good stuff .


 I had been interested in gh for a long time . It was time I started it


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> I had been interested in gh for a long time . It was time I started it


 I've just started them to, done peptides for ages , because I got ripped off on hgh twice I stayed with peptides . Curiosity got the better of me so I started them last week . I dont feel like it's intense enough though so might add peptides to .

Mwf hgh And peptides the days between I think . Probably waisting money though.

anyway im hijacking this journal !

What is your hight , age group goals etc ?

Im Sure that's all documented but I can't be arsed to read it all .

I always find it impossible to understand women's training splits and goals . Seems like it's legs and glutes everyday sometimes . I follow loads of fitness women on insta (bet that shocked you ) and the elastic bands thing pissed me right off , I don't understand why they don't just push/ pull with a leg day bias including carb loading the day before , and s**t ton of cardio other than leg day.


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> I've just started them to, done peptides for ages , because I got ripped off on hgh twice I stayed with peptides . Curiosity got the better of me so I started them last week . I dont feel like it's intense enough though so might add peptides to .
> 
> Mwf hgh And peptides the days between I think . Probably waisting money though.


 Hgh AND peptides?

Not quite sure but I bet the most experienced users will say that it is a waste of money

i just do 1 iu daily . I fell fiiine


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> Hgh AND peptides?
> 
> Not quite sure but I bet the most experienced users will say that it is a waste of money
> 
> i just do 1 iu daily . I fell fiiine


 Nah loads do a mix of the two . Iv gotta get healed up tighten the skin !


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> Nah loads do a mix of the two . Iv gotta get healed up tighten the skin !


 Haven't read into peptides much but I'm fine with just the gh . I will evaluate around beginning of summer though.

The best effect for me so far has been sleeping well and it's like I have no stress . Same things that would get me down don't really get to me anymore. Maybe because I rest better


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> Haven't read into peptides much but I'm fine with just the gh . I will evaluate around beginning of summer though.
> 
> The best effect for me so far has been sleeping well and it's like I have no stress . Same things that would get me down don't really get to me anymore. Maybe because I rest better


 I did an edit above for more detail trying to not mess up your journal .

See I get none of that from hgh but all of that from peptides .

geting headache from hgh though . I don't sleep much so take sleepers every night . The gear I take makes me resilient to bull s**t .


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> I did an edit above for more detail trying to not mess up your journal .
> 
> See I get none of that from hgh but all of that from peptides .
> 
> geting headache from hgh though . I don't sleep much so take sleepers every night . The gear I take makes me resilient to bull s**t .


 Not messing up anything, it's a discussion not just about me

I'm 43 . Height 1,68 , weight not sure , last time I weighed myself I was 60 kg .

Goals : build a bit of muscle, mainly in my legs that's why I work them 3 days a week now . I feel it helps . Yeah , I don't see the point in band workouts either lol

Haven't had any headaches from gh so far . I do feel it has bloated me a bit , I see it on my face as well but I suppose it's because I have been eating way more than I normally would


----------



## Fina

What HGH (brand) are you running Anna?


----------



## anna1

Fina said:


> What HGH (brand) are you running Anna?


 I'm sure you've never heard of it before lol . Hejotropin


----------



## Fina

anna1 said:


> I'm sure you've never heard of it before lol . Hejotropin


 You're absolutely right


----------



## Fadi

anna1 said:


> Morning
> 
> back
> 
> deadlifts . ...


 Hello Anna, I hope you're well lovely lady. You're looking good and your consistency is inspiring, well done.

A point if I may ...

Any movement that calls for a weight to be lifted off the ground ought to be done last in your training routine. Squats for example, though tough, pale in comparison if and when compared with a pull off the floor. The world of Olympic weightlifting, where a very high frequency of both squatting and explosive pulling off the platform, is very precise when it comes to exercises' placements during a training session.

Squats can be done either first or last (if a pull off the floor is not part of that training session). In other words, squats would not have the same hit//effect on your nervous system the way a pulling movement has.

To cement my point further for you, I can tell you based on my past experience, that if a session called for halting deadlifts, only now the clean pulls (deadlifts in your case), would be done second last on the list, before the halting deadlifts, which is a lot tougher than a normal deadlift due to its isometric contraction that sees the loaded barbell being held for 5 seconds at or slightly below knee level, before exploding up with a mighty hip thrust that culminates into a full body extension (trapezius nearly touching your ears, with your lower body seeing you standing either on your toes or momentarily (literally) leaving the platform altogether).

I wrote all the above to illustrate to you one single point, and that is this: exercise placement/arrangement is critically important when your aim is maximum performance. OK but ...

Yes, it's that "but" question. Fadi, how about all these other exercises I'll be performing beforehand then, you know, like all these:



anna1 said:


> t bar rows 4x8
> 
> seated cable rows 4x8
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip 2x12
> 
> dumbbell rows 4x8
> 
> chest supported rows 2x12
> 
> pullovers 4x8
> 
> triceps
> 
> pressdowns 4x15
> 
> pushdowns 4x15
> 
> french press 4x12


 Anna, how many Kings do you see on a chessboard? Just the one yes? All else, apart from the Queen (the squats), are just players/soldiers; there to ensure both King and Queen are safe, sound, and are always at their strongest, but more than anything, the players (all of them, including the Mighty Queen), are there to ensure the *protection* of the Mighty King/the Deadlift, for if the King falls...

...it's checkmate!


----------



## anna1

Thank you @Fadi , I had wondered about that before .

So I leave deadlifts for last from now on ?

Why ? To make sure I have " warmed up " properly?


----------



## Old n fat

Anna what look are you after ? Bikini , figure , fitness girl ?

Your a lot shorter than you look , you must have long legs ?


----------



## Fadi

anna1 said:


> Why ? To make sure I have " warmed up " properly?


 No Anna, rather because they would sap your energy for the rest of your workout if you were to do them first. By "energy", I'm not referring to your muscles, but rather the real driver behind your muscles, and that is your nervous system Champion.

Take care ...


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> Anna what look are you after ? Bikini , figure , fitness girl ?
> 
> Your a lot shorter than you look , you must have long legs ?


 Not sure how your classes are there but I wouldn't say bikini. Something a bit more muscular than that would be my goal

lol yeah , I look taller than I really am in pics


----------



## anna1

Fadi said:


> No Anna, rather because they would sap your energy for the rest of your workout if you were to do them first. By "energy", I'm not referring to your muscles, but rather the real driver behind your muscles, and that is your nervous system Champion.
> 
> Take care ...


 That was the main reason I was doing them first , to keep most of my energy for deadlifts . Everything else is secondary . Am I wrong?


----------



## Fadi

anna1 said:


> That was the main reason I was doing them first , to keep most of my energy for deadlifts . Everything else is secondary . Am I wrong?


 No Anna, the "soldiers"/all your other exercises, won't sap your energy the way the King/Deadlift would. Hence, you can afford to train using all those exercises prior to the King entering the real battle. Anna, the real battle/the real hits that affect your entire system if you like, are made of nerves and not muscles. A deadlift first would screw with your nervous system, rendering all those "soldiers"/the other exercises less than battle worthy.

Another way of answering you...



anna1 said:


> That was the main reason I was doing them first , to keep most of my energy for deadlifts . Everything else is secondary . Am I wrong?


 You don't have to worry about not having enough energy when you doing all the exercises you've mentioned. But you do need to worry if you do deadlift first, because it will stuff up (up to a degree), all that is to come after it.

Would you like to prove it to yourself?

Go do 5x5 or 7x5 at 80% deadlift, then see if you feel (let alone look forward to) doing all those exercise you've put up. Deadlifts would drain you (by placing a stress on your nervous system) like no other exercise, including squats. That's real world talking, and not some study done on some novices Anna. I've mentioned Olympic weightlifters before, and they have many exercises at their disposal (and I do mean many), yet the clean and/or snatch pull are always done right at the end of the 1.5 to 2 hour session. I've been there and done it, and more importantly, after 34 years (since 1984 when I left the sport of OW), today in 2018, it's still done the same exact way.

Here's a formula for you to remember always: *whatever has the most hit on your nervous system, is done last.* So if you were an Olympic weightlifter, that exercise that would be done right at the very end (if all Olympic weightlifting exercises were to be included in one single session), would be the mighty clean and jerk, because within it, lies a pull, a squat, and a jerk overhead ... nothing comes close. Imagine doing a deadlift, immediately followed by a front squat, immediately followed by some pressing movement overhead. That should give you an idea of what we're dealing with here Anna, from a CNS hit point of view. Now the question, would you do this first or last? The answer is last.

Have I put you to sleep yet Anna (don't worry about the haters, too much writing drives them away instantly, and just as well  ).


----------



## anna1

Haha

ok @Fadi , I will leave them for last then .

Always a pleasure reading your posts

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 5x8

romanians 5x8

sumos 5x12 no matter how much I try I can't find myself to start lower than that . Hips always seem to be a little high . Not sure if that's completely wrong ?

Leg extensions 3x15 and 2x15 each leg separately

seated leg curls 4x12

abductions 2x25

shoulders

press on smith machine 4x12

incline bench 3x15

lateral raises 4x15

cable lateral raises 3x15

face pulls 2x15

rear flies on cable machine 2x15

cable crunches 3x25

have a good one !

x


----------



## sjacks

Looking great Anna, all those Greek olives and Feta are keeping you tight!


----------



## anna1

sjacks said:


> Looking great Anna, all those Greek olives and Feta are keeping you tight!


 Haha thank you

yeah I don't think so . I better start dieting soon


----------



## SuperRips

...and making your ass hungry


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> ...and making your ass hungry


 Where have you been you little perv ? :lol:


----------



## anna1

Veel patties, green stuff and sweet potatoes today . Have to start controlling the carb intake, may even give up hot dogs for dinner lol


----------



## Heavyassweights

sjacks said:


> Looking great Anna, all those Greek olives and Feta are keeping you tight!


 white knight in da house


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> white knight in da house


 And what are you ? The white night patrol ?


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> Where have you been you little perv ? :lol:


 Lurking... :tongue:


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> And what are you ? The white night patrol ?


 yes

wihte knights are not allowed in these parts


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> yes
> 
> wihte knights are not allowed in these parts


 Are you gonna advice if my stance is right with the sumos ?

Noone replies to my questions


----------



## Fadi

anna1 said:


> sumos 5x12 no matter how much I try I can't find myself to start lower than that . Hips always seem to be a little high . Not sure if that's completely wrong ?
> 
> View attachment 165037


 Anna, I'm walking over to you ... don't move. Now I'm putting my hand on your lower back or upper gluteal muscles. Can you feel my hand? OK, now I'm gonna push downwards ... whoop, sorry! You just fell backwards and landed on that part that is driving all the UK-M boys wild! Yes, you've just taken a fall, landing squarely on your butt. Does that answer your question? The answer to your question is no you're not doing anything wrong, because your bio-mechanics are different from mine form his and from hers. Look at your body..., you've got long legs/long femur, and a short upper torso ... that's Anna, that's the way you're built ... full stop!

Here's another scenario ... yes it's me walking over to you once more. I'm going to ask you to spread your legs wider, by shifting your feet to the side more. What would that achieve you may ask? It would most certainly bring your hips down ... but! Yes, that but again. I would guarantee you that if you did that, your strongest foundation/anchor would lose its strength in a flash. Says who? Says Anna. What is your strongest foundation/anchor? It's the exact placement where your brain has instructed you to place your feet, that's where your strongest line of strength and power generation is going to come from. No different to a feet positioning whilst squatting. You place your feet where you feel your strongest yes? Well, it's no different here, and don't let anyone tell you to go wider narrower this or that ... ever!

Anna, you're the *Boss* here and no one else when it comes to positioning OK.

I'm done... take care.


----------



## anna1

Thank you so much @Fadi

I have been wondering about this for so long

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Are you gonna advice if my stance is right with the sumos ?
> 
> Noone replies to my questions


 stance looks fine

does it feel fine? then its fine

post up a pic of stance whilst wearing your black swimsuit and make sure your facing the camera


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Thank you so much @Fadi
> 
> I have been wondering about this for so long
> 
> x


 Looks like Fadi is the only guy on UKM who is allowed to put his hand on Anna's arse and tell her to spread her legs and she just says thankyou :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Looks like Fadi is the only guy on UKM who is allowed to put his hand on Anna's arse and tell her to spread her legs and she just says thankyou :lol:


 Don't use Fadi's name in vain . It's blasphemy


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Don't use Fadi's name in vain . It's blasphemy


 I`ll say 10 hail marys and whip my own back until it bleeds :lol:


----------



## anna1

Morning!

back lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip

seated cable rows

chest supported rows ( single arm )

dumbbell rows

rack pulls

pullovers

everything 4x12

triceps

pressdowns 3x15

pushdowns 3x15

single arm reverse grip 3x30

french press 2x15

kept the back workout at moderate weight and upped the reps a bit , felt really nice

have a good one !

x


----------



## anna1

Today it's grilled chicken schnitzel, beans and broccoli in balsamic vinegar and olive oil

x


----------



## MM84

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> back lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip
> 
> seated cable rows
> 
> chest supported rows ( single arm )
> 
> dumbbell rows
> 
> rack pulls
> 
> pullovers
> 
> everything 4x12
> 
> triceps
> 
> pressdowns 3x15
> 
> pushdowns 3x15
> 
> single arm reverse grip 3x30
> 
> french press 2x15
> 
> kept the back workout at moderate weight and upped the reps a bit , felt really nice
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 165099


 Would smash back doors right off the hinges 10


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Legs

squats 5x8

romanians 5x8

leg press 5x8

leg extensions 3x15 and 2 x15 each leg

seated leg curls 3x15

abductions 3x25

shoulders

press on smith machine 2x20 and 3x12

arnold presses 3x15

lateral raises 4x15

face pulls 2x15

lying rear flies 2x15

cable crunches 3x25

x


----------



## anna1

Lowered the carbs as I felt I was getting bloated this week and I did see an almost immediate difference but I felt somewhat " depleted " and tired at the same time

I am fasting so I thing I'll skip dinner from now on and try to make myself have breakfast a couple of hours before workouts

couldn't take decent progress pics so here's a random one lol

have a great weekend!

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Lowered the carbs as I felt I was getting bloated this week and I did see an almost immediate difference but I felt somewhat " depleted " and tired at the same time
> 
> I am fasting so I thing I'll skip dinner from now on and try to make myself have breakfast a couple of hours before workouts
> 
> couldn't take decent progress pics so here's a random one lol
> 
> have a great weekend!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 165167


 appreciate this is an older shot but looking good for a freaky friday as always hun xx


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> appreciate this is an older shot but looking good for a freaky friday as always hun xx


 I took this today . Everything else was too bad or inappropriate lol


----------



## Matt2

anna1 said:


> I took this today . Everything else was too bad or inappropriate lol


 We like inappropriate!


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> I took this today . Everything else was too bad or inappropriate lol


 should have gone with inappropriate hun !! lols anyway looking good the picture yesterday show some good development in the upper back and shoulders so looking really good, well done.


----------



## CG88

anna1 said:


> I took this today . Everything else was too bad or *inappropriate* lol


 no such thing on UKM :lol:


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> should have gone with inappropriate hun !! lols anyway looking good the picture yesterday show some good development in the upper back and shoulders so looking really good, well done.


 Don't know .

either I'm expecting too much too soon or I'm not eating properly

I'll start tracking what I eat


----------



## Old n fat

I wanna know who takes the pics !

whos the trigger man Anna , who ?

Ha ha ha

ps hgh + carbs pre and post workout only is a fat killing miracle for me . I've got KG's falling off me (that's not amazing I'm proper doughy atm )

Im only running a little more than you a week .


----------



## Heavyassweights

Old n fat said:


> I wanna know who takes the pics !
> 
> whos the trigger man Anna , who ?
> 
> Ha ha ha
> 
> ps hgh + carbs pre and post workout only is a fat killing miracle for me . I've got KG's falling off me (that's not amazing I'm proper doughy atm )
> 
> Im only running a little more than you a week .


 Me

she wishes


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> I wanna know who takes the pics !
> 
> whos the trigger man Anna , who ?
> 
> Ha ha ha
> 
> ps hgh + carbs pre and post workout only is a fat killing miracle for me . I've got KG's falling off me (that's not amazing I'm proper doughy atm )
> 
> Im only running a little more than you a week .


 Well thank you . I 'll try that .

Truth is I had gone too far with the food for my standards. Not that I didn't feel good , but water retention was too much

ps . I take videos lol

x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> Me
> 
> she wishes


 Lol


----------



## Gary29

anna1 said:


> ps . I take videos lol
> 
> x


 Post a video up on here for the boys mamacita x


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Post a video up on here for the boys mamacita x


 Will you subscribe to my channel papi?


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> Well thank you . I 'll try that .
> 
> Truth is I had gone too far with the food for my standards. Not that I didn't feel good , but water retention was too much
> 
> ps . I take videos lol
> 
> x


 I've never had anything as effective before. Obviously I'm in a cal deficit but this early stage of fat burn is crazy !


----------



## Gary29

anna1 said:


> Will you subscribe to my channel papi?


 I'm sure you will have many thirsty subscribers the instant you post a video on here Al x


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> I've never had anything as effective before. Obviously I'm in a cal deficit but this early stage of fat burn is crazy !


 How much gh are you using?


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> I'm sure you will have many thirsty subscribers the instant you post a video on here Al x


 That's evasive Gary


----------



## Old n fat

3.5 iu mwf


----------



## Gary29

anna1 said:


> That's evasive Gary


 I will subscribe Al, fact.


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> 3.5 iu mwf


 Why 3,5 ?


----------



## Old n fat

The vials have 10 in it so strictly speaking it's 3.33 iu , but to help me I ad an extra 0.05 ml water to make each pin 3.5 just for ease of measurement.


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> The vials have 10 in it so strictly speaking it's 3.33 iu , but to help me I ad an extra 0.05 ml water to make each pin 3.5 just for ease of measurement.


 Yeah , thought so

I 'll up to 2 ius 5 days a week cause I think it's no use keeping gh mixed for more than a week even refrigerated . Mine is 10 ius as well .


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> Yeah , thought so
> 
> I 'll up to 2 ius 5 days a week cause I think it's no use keeping gh mixed for more than a week even refrigerated . Mine is 10 ius as well .


 Same thinking plus I dont want any insulin/ pituitary issues so less is more .

but im not fasting im still eating 175g or 250g chicken Breast with 4-6 eggs plus sliced almonds maybe some cheese for breakfast . 3-4 scoop Protein shake with peanut butter ,small amount of oats, milk , maple syrup pre work out (about a litre total)

then starchy carbs with meat (big meal this il have sauce with this , ketchup, sweet chilli or reggae reggae sauce post work out.

6 egg Omelette with almonds + butter before bed .

its loads less food than I normally eat but I'm not hungry so it's comfortable.

i do loads of stuff for bowl health to because I have chronic ibs and I think this plays a big part in flushing nasty metabolised body fats etc out of you = reduced weight .

I know this is not talked about but I swear by it for health .


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> Same thinking plus I dont want any insulin/ pituitary issues so less is more .
> 
> but im not fasting im still eating 175g or 250g chicken Breast with 4-6 eggs plus sliced almonds maybe some cheese for breakfast . 3-4 scoop Protein shake with peanut butter ,small amount of oats, milk , maple syrup pre work out (about a litre total)
> 
> then starchy carbs with meat (big meal this il have sauce with this , ketchup, sweet chilli or reggae reggae sauce post work out.
> 
> 6 egg Omelette with almonds + butter before bed .
> 
> its loads less food than I normally eat but I'm not hungry so it's comfortable.
> 
> i do loads of stuff for bowl health to because I have chronic ibs and I think this plays a big part in flushing nasty metabolised body fats etc out of you = reduced weight .
> 
> I know this is not talked about but I swear by it for health .


 That is so true .

IBS or not , I think our intestines is our " second brain " . You have to pay attention what's good for you . I avoid fast food for the same reason


----------



## Fadi

anna1 said:


> Lowered the carbs as I felt I was getting bloated this week and I did see an almost immediate difference but I felt somewhat " depleted " and tired at the same time


 Anna, here's a little "secret" for you, no sharing ok 

Next time you wish to go low carbs, and/or reduce your carb consumption by a large margin, you would need to do something in order to avoid the immediate negative effects. I'll tell you what that is in a sec ...

Most think that once they cut down on carbs, some chemical reactions occur in their body that would see them feeling an immediate mental and physical boost. Well, some do get that, and some (like you), feel rather drained; tired, sluggish, and wondering what the hell just happened ... "this must be bad for me or I'm doing something wrong or leaving something out". It's the latter, which I'll get to right now.

You see, once you cut down on carbs (and especially for an athlete such as yourself who perspires), you would almost immediately lose water, and with it comes out sodium as well. Not a great move for optimal energy and performance wouldn't you agree? Is there a solution to this immediate yet temporary problem? Of course there is.

You would need to consciously increase your salt intake, especially prior to a workout. My favourite way of doing this when I was on low carbs, was to freshly squeeze half a lemon, and add about 2g of Himalayan salt to the water. Another way of avoiding that lethargic feeling for the first week or so, would be to add a cube of bouillon, though it's not the best for you due to many unfavourable ingredients it's made of..., it does have plenty of salt and is rich on taste though, making it easier to drink. Or you can simply make your own broth/soup, with added vegies for additional potassium as well. Some toasted pumpkin seeds on the side, and you've covered your magnesium electrolyte to boot.

Once this initial period has passed, and your body has readjusted to its lower water content, you may go back to using a more balanced approach as you were prior to going low carbs. So basically, you're only doing this in the initial stages when your body is in a reactionary and transitionary mode. That is all.

It was nearly 40 degrees today here in Sydney, so if you were here and starting the low carbs, it would've been more prudent for you to get stuck in the salt. Nearly forgot. If you're into juicing, then the King of all organic sodium foods is non other that Celery juice. That's like having a shot of electricity right into your muscles, great for forceful contractions.

I'll stop here.

Look after yourself Anna.


----------



## anna1

Thank you @Fadi , I do consume salt but I forgot about using it in the mornings.

40 degrees ? Wow I miss that

still it was almost 30C here today

thank you for your advice

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 6x8

romanians 5x8

leg press 5x8

leg extensions 4x15

seated leg curls 4x15

abductions 3x25

shoulders

press on smith machine

4x8

arnold presses 4x12

lateral raises 4x15

cable lateral raises ( one of my faves ) 2x25

rear delt flies on cable 3x15

have a great day / week !

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 6x8
> 
> romanians 5x8
> 
> leg press 5x8
> 
> leg extensions 4x15
> 
> seated leg curls 4x15
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> shoulders
> 
> press on smith machine
> 
> 4x8
> 
> arnold presses 4x12
> 
> lateral raises 4x15
> 
> cable lateral raises ( one of my faves ) 2x25
> 
> rear delt flies on cable 3x15
> 
> have a great day / week !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 165379


 nice ponytail


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> nice ponytail


 Thanx daddy .

Likewise

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Thanx daddy .
> 
> Likewise
> 
> x


 post up a pic of your current location, if you can get your ass in the shot to then extra ukm point for you


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> post up a pic of your current location, if you can get your ass in the shot to then extra ukm point for you


 Too cold to go on my balcony in a thong Jimmy


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Too cold to go on my balcony in a thong Jimmy


 quick snap in the apartment Al


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> Too cold to go on my balcony in a thong Jimmy


 Write it on a bit of paper and then grip it with your bum cheeks , do your pic and boom ...

that reminds me I came online to look for ideas on how to park my bike .


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> quick snap in the apartment Al


 Be frank . Does this outfit make me look fat ?

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Be frank . Does this outfit make me look fat ?
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 165383


 Best I could do lads :lol:


----------



## anna1

You're creepy @Cypionate only posting pics in a diver's suit from now on


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> You're creepy @Cypionate only posting pics in a diver's suit from now on


 I`ll have to find Photoshop's "Diver's suit removal plugin" :lol:


----------



## MM84

anna1 said:


> You're creepy @Cypionate only posting pics in a diver's suit from now on


 I'd be diving right in to your ...... suit


----------



## Heavyassweights

Cypionate said:


> Best I could do lads :lol:


 Well done mate ha

@anna1 you enjoy taking the pics as much as ukm enjoy seeing them, teamwork


----------



## Gary29

Am I seeing gash there?


----------



## anna1

Morning

back

lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip 3x12 each

seated cable rows 3x12

dumbbell rows 3x8

chest supported rows 3x8

yates rows 3x8

pullovers 3x8

deadlifts 5x8

triceps

pressdowns 3x15 and then I tried my luck with the whole stack 2x8

pushdowns 4x12

french press 3x12

single arm reverse grip pushdowns 2x20

have a great day !

x


----------



## TURBS

anna1 said:


> Morning


 Nice outfit... very snazzy :thumbup1:


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Morning
> 
> back
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip 3x12 each
> 
> seated cable rows 3x12
> 
> dumbbell rows 3x8
> 
> chest supported rows 3x8
> 
> yates rows 3x8
> 
> pullovers 3x8
> 
> deadlifts 5x8
> 
> triceps
> 
> pressdowns 3x15 and then I tried my luck with the whole stack 2x8
> 
> pushdowns 4x12
> 
> french press 3x12
> 
> single arm reverse grip pushdowns 2x20
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 165411


 Was hoping for Diver's suit :lol:


----------



## anna1

T3RBO said:


> Nice outfit... very snazzy :thumbup1:


 Haven't seen that word before, thank you


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Was hoping for Diver's suit :lol:


 I was wondering what else you have done and haven't posted it ( don't ) lol


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> I was wondering what else you have done and haven't posted it ( don't ) lol


 lol nothing, I post anything I edit :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> lol nothing, I post anything I edit :lol:


 Thank God , I was getting worried


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Thank God , I was getting worried


 Yesterday's was too easy, couldn't resist, can't use colours or darkness to hide on photos when Lightroom & Photoshop exist, must have objects covering bodyparts :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Yesterday's was too easy, couldn't resist, can't use colours or darkness to hide on photos when Lightroom & Photoshop exist, must have objects covering bodyparts :lol:


 Don't know what you did there but even clothes disappeared lol


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Don't know what you did there but even clothes disappeared lol


 I'm getting better :lol:

Just discovered the other day that even if you use paint or something to add a black box over a photo, you can use a site to pull the original image from that one and see it without the box, but it needs specific circumstances to work, such as not being uploaded to sites that remove the original data, unfortunately like this forum does :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> I'm getting better :lol:
> 
> Just discovered the other day that even if you use paint or something to add a black box over a photo, you can use a site to pull the original image from that one and see it without the box, but it needs specific circumstances to work, such as not being uploaded to sites that remove the original data, unfortunately like this forum does :lol:


 I'll just use pots of plants from now on . Hope that works :lol:


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> I'll just use pots of plants from now on . Hope that works :lol:


 Googles "Plant pot removal photoshop".... :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Googles "Plant pot removal photoshop".... :lol:


 I swear Friday I'll take pics with plants . Let's see how good you are haha


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> I swear Friday I'll take pics with plants . Let's see how good you are haha


 Challenge Accepted

This may be difficult :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> I swear Friday I'll take pics with pants in my mouth . Let's see how good you are haha


 hope so


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 5x8

romanians 5x8

leg press 5x8

leg extensions 4x12

seated leg curls 3x12

abductions 4x15

shoulders

press on smith machine 4x8

incline bench with dumbbells 3x8

lateral raises 4x15

cable lateral raises 3x15

face pulls 3x15

core work . Did various stuff and I realize I have to start adding more . Used to be able to do minutes of circuits on trx and now I'm knackered after the first 10 reps lol

have a great day !

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x8
> 
> romanians 5x8
> 
> leg press 5x8
> 
> leg extensions 4x12
> 
> seated leg curls 3x12
> 
> abductions 4x15
> 
> shoulders
> 
> press on smith machine 4x8
> 
> incline bench with dumbbells 3x8
> 
> lateral raises 4x15
> 
> cable lateral raises 3x15
> 
> face pulls 3x15
> 
> core work . Did various stuff and I realize I have to start adding more . Used to be able to do minutes of circuits on trx and now I'm knackered after the first 10 reps lol
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 165443


 would enter 9


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> would enter 9


 Slow day Jimmy?


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Slow day Jimmy?


 Wee bit

Pm me your number


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> Wee bit
> 
> Pm me your number


 Pm me yours first


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Pm me yours first


 come on Al, ladies first


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> come on Al, ladies first


 'Xactly . Go on , what do you think I'll do to you ?


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> 'Xactly . Go on , what do you think I'll do to you ?


 Track me down and stand outside my house wearing your Alan mask?


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> Track me down and stand outside my house wearing your Alan mask?


 Or find me cooking keftedes in your kitchen in the middle of the night :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Or find me cooking keftedes in your kitchen in the middle of the night :lol:


 If you break and enter into my home I'd need to break and enter into you


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> If you break and enter into my home I'd need to break and enter into you


 It's only fair. But I keep the keftedes


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Be frank . Does this outfit make me look fat ?
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 165383


 Makes me hungry  I never come on UK m anymore but i think i will start visiting more frequently


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> Makes me hungry  I never come on UK m anymore but i think i will start visiting more frequently


 Thanks Jake , looking good . Feeling better?


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Thanks Jake , looking good . Feeling better?


 You too  I am and I'm ready to get some PBS in the bag x


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> You too  I am and I'm ready to get some PBS in the bag x


 I see your log , you have so much potential Jake .

x


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> I see your log , you have so much potential Jake .
> 
> x


 Thankyou @anna1 the same goes for you, your figure is excellent. theres alot of people who think I'm done lol i thought the same myself but I've been patient I'm still working on fixing things and have no plans on giving up just yet


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> Thankyou @anna1 the same goes for you, your figure is excellent. theres alot of people who think I'm done lol i thought the same myself but I've been patient I'm still working on fixing things and have no plans on giving up just yet


 What ? I don't know much about your sport , but you look like you're built for this honey.


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> What ? I don't know much about your sport , but you look like you're built for this honey.


 Just the constant back problems and then the shoulder going on me


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Feeling a bit off today so just a quick workout

back

lat pulldowns wide grip and reverse 2x12 each

seated cable rows 2x12

pulldowns on machine 2x12 each arm

dumbbell rows 4x8

triceps

pressdowns 3x15

pushdowns 4x12

reverse grip single arm 2x20

have a great day !

x


----------



## Old n fat

Side tit looks strong in this pic !


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> Side tit looks strong in this pic !


 Knew you'd like it


----------



## RexEverthing

Cypionate said:


> Best I could do lads :lol:


 Well played sir!


----------



## Old n fat

Can we have one like this for Friday ?


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Feeling a bit off today so just a quick workout
> 
> back
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip and reverse 2x12 each
> 
> seated cable rows 2x12
> 
> pulldowns on machine 2x12 each arm
> 
> dumbbell rows 4x8
> 
> triceps
> 
> pressdowns 3x15
> 
> pushdowns 4x12
> 
> reverse grip single arm 2x20
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 165495


 Would pay 10euros to be that seat


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 5x8

romanians 5x8

bulgarian splits 4x8

leg extensions 5x12

seated leg curls 4x12

abductions 3 x20

core work

still wasn't feeling very well today but I didn't want to miss the workout

have a lovely weekend!

x


----------



## anna1

Though I've been a bit sick , have been getting stronger every week .

Trying to eat a bit more and not skip meals like I usually do

fat is getting accumulated mainly in the mid section damn it but I 'll put up with it for now lol

x


----------



## Gary29

Seems legit x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Though I've been a bit sick , have been getting stronger every week .
> 
> Trying to eat a bit more and not skip meals like I usually do
> 
> fat is getting accumulated mainly in the mid section damn it but I 'll put up with it for now lol
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 165547


 nice curtains, ikea?


----------



## Gary29

Get well soon Al, you'll be back up them ladders in no time


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Get well soon Al, you'll be back up them ladders in no time


 Ladders ? Oh yeah ! I fix roofs haha

Thank you honey

x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> nice curtains, ikea?


 Yeah ! You got them too?


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Yeah ! You got them too?


 i cut a hole in mine and wear them as ponchos

nice ass by the way, look like it could take a length lol


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> i cut a hole in mine and wear them as ponchos
> 
> nice ass by the way, look like it could take a length lol


 Even a guinea pig could take your length Jimmy

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Even a guinea pig could take your length Jimmy
> 
> x


 bit creepy Al, could be up @Devils street though


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Though I've been a bit sick , have been getting stronger every week .
> 
> Trying to eat a bit more and not skip meals like I usually do
> 
> fat is getting accumulated mainly in the mid section damn it but I 'll put up with it for now lol
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 165547


 @Cypionate works your photoshop magic mate and make them disappear and turn the pic 20degrees to the right


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x8
> 
> romanians 5x8
> 
> bulgarian splits 4x8
> 
> leg extensions 5x12
> 
> seated leg curls 4x12
> 
> abductions 3 x20
> 
> core work
> 
> still wasn't feeling very well today but I didn't want to miss the workout
> 
> have a lovely weekend!
> 
> x


 Hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon


 Thank you

slightly better today. Will be fine by Monday

x


----------



## Old n fat

Where's my fu**ing nipple shots ??

Im sick of this , teasing me with the promise of nipples popping out , no I get you bent over with f**k all on but a thongs and hold ups!

jusus , why do I bother ...

Starts masturbating vigorously


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Though I've been a bit sick , have been getting stronger every week .
> 
> Trying to eat a bit more and not skip meals like I usually do
> 
> fat is getting accumulated mainly in the mid section damn it but I 'll put up with it for now lol
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 165547


 Was expecting plants :lol:


----------



## Cypionate

Heavyassweights said:


> @Cypionate works your photoshop magic mate and make them disappear and turn the pic 20degrees to the right


 I need Photoshop future edition to turn her 20dg but the rest I can do :lol:


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Though I've been a bit sick , have been getting stronger every week .
> 
> Trying to eat a bit more and not skip meals like I usually do
> 
> fat is getting accumulated mainly in the mid section damn it but I 'll put up with it for now lol
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 165547


 Get well soon hun

Oh ye and thats 1 hell of an arse you've got there alan............

I mean anna.

And maybe actually lose the panties next time ye....... theres a good sport


----------



## jake87

Cypionate said:


> I need Photoshop future edition to turn her 20dg but the rest I can do :lol:


 Is this accurate Alan?


----------



## SuperRips

Bit of a short swipe Anna lol


----------



## Heavyassweights

in early for Alan's update pics


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 5x8

romanians 5x8

bulgarian splits on smith machine 4x12

leg extensions- really don't know . Did so many I lost count.

Seated leg curls 4x12

abductions 3x25

shoulders

presses on smith machine 4x8

arnold presses 4x12

lateral raises 6x15

face pulls 4x15

rear delt flies on incline bench 3x20

I think I need to focus on rear delts a little more . Tried to get a decent pic but it sucks lol

have a great day / week

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x8
> 
> romanians 5x8
> 
> bulgarian splits on smith machine 4x12
> 
> leg extensions- really don't know . Did so many I lost count.
> 
> Seated leg curls 4x12
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> shoulders
> 
> presses on smith machine 4x8
> 
> arnold presses 4x12
> 
> lateral raises 6x15
> 
> face pulls 4x15
> 
> rear delt flies on incline bench 3x20
> 
> I think I need to focus on rear delts a little more . Tried to get a decent pic but it sucks lol
> 
> have a great day / week
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 165623


 suspicious looking water there lol


----------



## Cypionate

Heavyassweights said:


> suspicious looking water there lol


 McDonald's McFlurry & Bellabrusco


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x8
> 
> romanians 5x8
> 
> bulgarian splits on smith machine 4x12
> 
> leg extensions- really don't know . Did so many I lost count.
> 
> Seated leg curls 4x12
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> shoulders
> 
> presses on smith machine 4x8
> 
> arnold presses 4x12
> 
> lateral raises 6x15
> 
> face pulls 4x15
> 
> rear delt flies on incline bench 3x20
> 
> I think I need to focus on rear delts a little more . Tried to get a decent pic but it sucks lol
> 
> have a great day / week
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 165623


 I think your shoulders are coming along nicely however rear delts can be a bugger, try tagging on two or three specific rear delt exercises as the end of your back work out, and your shoulder day if separate days, so they are getting worked on at least twice a week, throw in face pulls, cable flies, incline bench lateral raise,bent over later raise that sort of thing. I like to throw in a drop set on these to make sure you really nuke the muscle area.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> I think your shoulders are coming along nicely however rear delts can be a bugger, try tagging on two or three specific rear delt exercises as the end of your back work out, and your shoulder day if separate days, so they are getting worked on at least twice a week, throw in face pulls, cable flies, incline bench lateral raise,bent over later raise that sort of thing. I like to throw in a drop set on these to make sure you really nuke the muscle area.


 What do you mean by drop set ?

x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> suspicious looking water there lol


 It's electrolytes weirdo

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> What do you mean by drop set ?
> 
> x


 Something like 8 x 10kg then immediately after 8 x 5kg

30s/1m rest

Repeat


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Something like 8 x 10kg then immediately after 8 x 5kg
> 
> 30s/1m rest
> 
> Repeat


 Oh ok , sometimes I do that with lateral raises . Never for rear delts. Should hurt lol

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Oh ok , sometimes I do that with lateral raises . Never for rear delts. Should hurt lol
> 
> x


 It should yep :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> It's electrolytes weirdo
> 
> x


 haha ok Al, ill believe you.

does look like pee though


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> haha ok Al, ill believe you.
> 
> does look like pee though


 Ok I admit it . Have upped my water intake and I carry I bottle with me for emergencies haha

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> What do you mean by drop set ?
> 
> x


 as cypionate pointed out, or run the rack, for instance is your doing reverse cable flyes do two normal sets and then the third do your set of 12 reps ( or whatever) then drop the weight do another set as many as you can, drop the weight and go again, until you cant do any more


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> as cypionate pointed out, or run the rack, for instance is your doing reverse cable flyes do two normal sets and then the third do your set of 12 reps ( or whatever) then drop the weight do another set as many as you can, drop the weight and go again, until you cant do any more


 Will have a go on Wednesday.

Thank you

x


----------



## anonomousfighter

Your back and shoulders are looking Good!

I tore my rotator cuff years ago because of a shoulder imbalance and the best thing Ive found for rear delts since are drop sets like @Mayzini and @Cypionate have said. I like to keep reps slow and controlled with a couple of second squeeze at the top of each rep too


----------



## anna1

anonomousfighter said:


> Your back and shoulders are looking Good!
> 
> I tore my rotator cuff years ago because of a shoulder imbalance and the best thing Ive found for rear delts since are drop sets like @Mayzini and @Cypionate have said. I like to keep reps slow and controlled with a couple of second squeeze at the top of each rep too


 I only try something a little heavier with the presses in the beginning.

I have found that higher reps with shoulders work great and I keep weights light

shoulder injury sounds horrible.


----------



## 25434

I guess you are feeling better now.....but just in case..... are you feeling better now? X


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> I guess you are feeling better now.....but just in case..... are you feeling better now? X


 Hey Flubs!

Yes , thank you . Weekend rest helped I suppose

you're ok ? Started your dancing classes?


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> Hey [Redacted]!
> 
> Yes , thank you . Weekend rest helped I suppose
> 
> you're ok ? Started your dancing classes?


 All good this end thank you. Started dancing classes and I can confirm my skills at dancing are ...ummmm....hehe.....baaaaad...however the teachers are very patient and only one of them has been maimed so far..... :lol: nothing like stepping outside your comfort zone, lol!

Thank you for asking.


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> All good this end thank you. Started dancing classes and I can confirm my skills at dancing are ...ummmm....hehe.....baaaaad...however the teachers are very patient and only one of them has been maimed so far..... :lol: nothing like stepping outside your comfort zone, lol!
> 
> Thank you for asking.


 Ha I 'm sure they have seen worse Flubs x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

only had 30 mins today so I really rushed it

back

lat pulldowns 6x12

pulldowns on machine 4x8

seated cable rows 4x12

dumbell rows 4x8

rope pullovers that I really like 3x15

triceps

pushdowns 4x15

single arm suppersetted with reverse grip 3x20 each arm

have a great day !

x


----------



## Ferenor

Wow


----------



## SuperRips

Your legs look like they are starting to get a little chunking Anna, whatever you are doing is working :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Your legs look like they are starting to get a little chunking Anna, whatever you are doing is working :thumbup1:


 Thank you . Yes I think so . Well nothing super complicated. I just work them 3 times a week

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Thank you . Yes I think so . Well nothing super complicated. I just work them 3 times a week
> 
> x


 how flexible are you Anna? Can you get your legs over your your head? asking for a friend.


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> how flexible are you Anna? Can you get your legs over your your head? asking for a friend.


 Not really, tried it recently and I got a cramp tell your friend lol


----------



## Oioi

Think you should move this log to sjacks forum for shitz and giggz


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Not really, tried it recently and I got a cramp tell your friend lol


 corrected ..... can you get your legs over my head ...


----------



## anna1

Oioi said:


> Think you should move this log to sjacks forum for shitz and giggz


 Lol if you pitch in to keep it entertaining, sure


----------



## Jonk891

anna1 said:


> It's electrolytes weirdo
> 
> x


 That is deffinetly piss not electrolytes


----------



## Heavyassweights

Jonk891 said:


> That is deffinetly piss not electrolytes


 @anna1 i think we need to see a pic of you drinking the electrolytes for confirmation?

ukm rules, sorry Al


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 i think we need to see a pic of you drinking the electrolytes for confirmation?
> 
> ukm rules, sorry Al


 Enriched with vit C today ha


----------



## anna1

Morning

legs

squats 5x8

goodmornings 5x8

romanians 5x8

leg extensions- many

seated leg curls 4x12

abductions 3x20

shoulders

press on smith machine 6x8

lateral raises 6x15

incline bench with dumbbells 4x12

rear delt flies on cable machine 3x15

incline bench 3x15 and 2 more sets to failure with less weights

have a great day !

x

View attachment 165657


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Enriched with vit C today ha
> 
> View attachment 165655


 You left yourself wide open to photoshopping that bottle into something else there Anna :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> You left yourself wide open to photoshopping that bottle into something else there Anna :lol:


 Oh damn I forgot about your evil side haha

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Oh damn I forgot about your evil side haha
> 
> x


 You're safe today, knackered and have to get ready for the gym lol


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> You're safe today, knackered and have to get ready for the gym lol


 Thank you lol


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Thank you lol


 We could set up a monthly payment plan, keep up with the payments and the editing remains dormant :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> We could set up a monthly payment plan, keep up with the payments and the editing remains dormant :lol:


 Sneeky lol

tomorrow I'll bring a hot dog to the gym let's see if you can restrain yourself haha


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Sneeky lol
> 
> tomorrow I'll bring a hot dog to the gym let's see if you can restrain yourself haha


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


>


 Haha what did you do with your log ? You need to start updating


----------



## Gary29

anna1 said:


> Enriched with vit C today ha
> 
> View attachment 165655


 Good work Al, you really raised the bar with this one, this is a real set back for us non-believers x


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Good work Al, you really raised the bar with this one, this is a real set back for us non-believers x


 You're still not a Belieber Gary ? What can I do to persuade you ?

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

Gary29 said:


> Good work Al, you really raised the bar with this one, this is a real set back for us non-believers x


 minor set back Gary, minor

@anna1 i never seen any of those electrolytes in your mouth so there is still a chance if could be pee, open mouth shot with substance in your mouth or I call pee.


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> Enriched with vit C today ha
> 
> View attachment 165655


 You got nice tits !


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Haha what did you do with your log ? You need to start updating


 Nothing to update atm, last pic I posted was about the best I've looked in a while now lol :lol:

Had a couple of weeks where I couldn't train properly thanks to tendinitis but seem to have that under control now, moved from 100 > 110kg bench for working sets now and got a 140kg PB but other than that, just plodding on


----------



## Oioi

Cypionate said:


> You left yourself wide open to photoshopping that bottle into something else there Anna :lol:


 Ask and you shall recieve


----------



## Jonk891

anna1 said:


> Enriched with vit C today ha
> 
> View attachment 165655


 Yeah right vitamin c.....It's piss again ain't it


----------



## anna1

Morning

back

lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip 3x12 each

seated cable rows 3x12

tbar rows 3x8

pullovers 3x8

deadlifts 5x8 kept them up to 80 kg and really concentrated on feeling them in my back . Felt good

triceps

pressdowns 3x15

pushdowns 3x15

single arm reverse grip 3x20 each arm

core work

have a great one!

x


----------



## MM84

Lois Einhorn or ray finkle.....

which one are you being today al?


----------



## anna1

MM84 said:


> Lois Einhorn or ray finkle.....
> 
> which one are you being today al?


 Lol I had to google this

x


----------



## CG88

MM84 said:


> Lois Einhorn or ray finkle.....
> 
> which one are you being today al?


----------



## anna1

CG88 said:


>


 I don't know how I haven't watched that movie . Looks hilarious haha

x


----------



## MM84

anna1 said:


> I don't know how I haven't watched that movie . Looks hilarious haha
> 
> x


 Because your Greek and you f**kers don't have a sense of humour lol


----------



## anna1

MM84 said:


> Because your Greek and you f**kers don't have a sense of humour lol


 I laugh at your jokes , don't I [email protected]

xx


----------



## MM84

anna1 said:


> I laugh at your jokes , don't I [email protected]
> 
> xx


 Ok I'll give you that :tongue:


----------



## CG88

anna1 said:


> I don't know how I haven't watched that movie . Looks hilarious haha
> 
> x


 You should! Im not a fan of Jim Carrey but the Ace Ventura films are funny as f**k!


----------



## anna1

CG88 said:


> You should! Im not a fan of Jim Carrey but the Ace Ventura films are funny as f**k!


 I love Jim Carrey . He's mental

will watch later

x


----------



## Gary29

anna1 said:


> You're still not a Belieber Gary ? What can I do to persuade you ?
> 
> x


 Setting up early here for a Freaky Friday high heels shot with 'Gary29' written across your arse.


----------



## Mayzini

guess we are all hoping for something to perk up this chilly UK morning ..... Anna ????


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Setting up early here for a Freaky Friday high heels shot with 'Gary29' written across your arse.


 Aww , wish I had seen this sooner. I would have lol

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Legs

squats 5x8

romanians 5x8

leg press 5x8

leg extensions 3x12 and single leg 3 sets to failure

seated leg curls 4x12

abductions 3x25

shoulders

dumbbell presses 4x12

arnold presses 4x12

lateral raises 5x12

lateral raises on cable 4x20

real delt flies 4x15

happy with progress mainly with upper body , legs are meeeeh

have a great weekend!

x


----------



## Cypionate

This one looked too real lads, sorry had to be censored for Anna's sanity :lol:


----------



## Old n fat

Tits , we wanna see tits !

Just nipples popping through t shirt or something . Better still pouring "electrolytes /piss " down your top like a wet t shirt comp .

come on it's for the fans , and everyone knows it's all about the fans , people USUALLY can't do enough for fans . !!


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> Tits , we wanna see tits !
> 
> Just nipples popping through t shirt or something . Better still pouring "electrolytes /piss " down your top like a wet t shirt comp .
> 
> come on it's for the fans , and everyone knows it's all about the fans , people USUALLY can't do enough for fans . !!


 I didn't realize I had fans lol

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> I didn't realize I had fans lol
> 
> x


 picture on all fours with the names of the top 100 forum contributors written on your back or i say your an old man with a live in paid for wife.

out


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> picture on all fours with the names of the top 100 forum contributors written on your back or i say your an old man with a live in paid for wife.
> 
> out


 Harsh Jimmy


----------



## TURBS

anna1 said:


> Harsh Jimmy


 Bring back the romance to this thread... picture of you sitting in a sunny meadow, reading a book whilst sipping a margarita


----------



## anna1

T3RBO said:


> Bring back the romance to this thread... picture of you sitting in a sunny meadow, reading a book whilst sipping a margarita


 Don't have one sipping margueritas but I'm eating cheese puffs lol

hope that works haha


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> I didn't realize I had fans lol
> 
> x


 Loads of fans !

some just want boob pictures ....


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Don't have one sipping margueritas but I'm eating cheese puffs lol
> 
> hope that works haha
> 
> View attachment 165757


 boss eye confirmed


----------



## SuperRips

Are they what you call fake sliders?? :huh:

Edit: ff****, bare posts going on...I meant your socks lol


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Don't have one sipping margueritas but I'm eating cheese puffs lol
> 
> hope that works haha
> 
> View attachment 165757


 can you confirm that's not a 12" cheese puff?


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> can you confirm that's not a 12" cheese puff?


 No lol


----------



## Old n fat

Heavyassweights said:


> can you confirm that's not a 12" cheese puff?


 Metric in Greece so it's probably 43cm


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> Metric in Greece so it's probably 43cm


 No wonder it felt uncomfortable


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Don't have one sipping margueritas but I'm eating cheese puffs lol
> 
> hope that works haha
> 
> View attachment 165757


 Sexiest photo of @anna1 yet


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Lol I had to google this
> 
> x


 Finkle is Einhorn! :icon_frown:


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> Finkle is Einhorn! :icon_frown:


 Einhorn would mean something like Onehorn in german . I thought he was talking about porn stars


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> No wonder it felt uncomfortable


 You look happy about it so I'm saying no you loved it ?


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> You look happy about it so I'm saying no you loved it ?


 Was pretty succulent daddy


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> Was pretty succulent daddy


 Don't, im running masteron I was up until 6:30 am abusing myself over and over again the other day , I'm trying to calm it down even over dosed on ai to give the little guy a chance to heal a bit .


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Don't have one sipping margueritas but I'm eating cheese puffs lol
> 
> hope that works haha
> 
> View attachment 165757


 The possibilities are endless :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> The possibilities are endless :lol:


 Ok , I expected worse haha


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Ok , I expected worse haha


 I don't like to work with zoomed in man meat :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> I don't like to work with zoomed in man meat :lol:


 Lol yeah , people might think you're enjoying it haha


----------



## Heavyassweights

Old n fat said:


> Metric in Greece so it's probably 43cm


 Alan stays in Jaywick and collects cockles to sell by the edge of the road


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Lol yeah , people might think you're enjoying it haha


 Hot chicks & cigars, that'll do me :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Hot chicks & cigars, that'll do me :lol:


 I like a nice cohiba lol


----------



## Jonk891

anna1 said:


> Don't have one sipping margueritas but I'm eating cheese puffs lol
> 
> hope that works haha
> 
> View attachment 165757


 To yellow on the tip to be a cheese puff. Probably a piss puff


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> I like a nice cohiba lol


 Used to drink with a guy who would give us cigars each night and make us dip the mouth end in red wine before smoking it lol


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Used to drink with a guy who would give us cigars each night and make us dip the mouth end in red wine before smoking it lol


 Oohhh . That's nice . Red wine or cognac . Sweet


----------



## anna1

Jonk891 said:


> To yellow on the tip to be a cheese puff. Probably a piss puff


 Haha . Like the stuff so much I smoke it now


----------



## Gary29




----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


>


 Aww . That's sweet. Your mama?

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Legs

squats 5x8

romanians 5x8

leg press 5x8

leg extensions many

seated leg curls 4x12

abductions 3x25

shoulders

press in Smith machine 5x8

incline bench 4x10

lateral raises 4x15

raises on cable machine 2x20

face pulls 3x15

rear flies on incline bench 2x failure

loved the workout today , was alone in the weights areq most of the time for some reason

also , got a glimpse of abs ( or the outline ) although I eat like a pig . Brought a tear to my eye lol

have a great day / week

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Legs
> 
> squats 5x8
> 
> romanians 5x8
> 
> leg press 5x8
> 
> leg extensions many
> 
> seated leg curls 4x12
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> shoulders
> 
> press in Smith machine 5x8
> 
> incline bench 4x10
> 
> lateral raises 4x15
> 
> raises on cable machine 2x20
> 
> face pulls 3x15
> 
> rear flies on incline bench 2x failure
> 
> loved the workout today , was alone in the weights areq most of the time for some reason
> 
> also , got a glimpse of abs ( or the outline ) although I eat like a pig . Brought a tear to my eye lol
> 
> have a great day / week
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 165887


 did you take that picture with potato?


----------



## Cypionate

Heavyassweights said:


> did you take that picture with potato?


 I think she's testing some anti-photoshop filter :lol:


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> did you take that picture with potato?


 I'll take better pics when I start dieting and it actually works lol


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Legs
> 
> squats 5x8
> 
> romanians 5x8
> 
> leg press 5x8
> 
> leg extensions many
> 
> seated leg curls 4x12
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> shoulders
> 
> press in Smith machine 5x8
> 
> incline bench 4x10
> 
> lateral raises 4x15
> 
> raises on cable machine 2x20
> 
> face pulls 3x15
> 
> rear flies on incline bench 2x failure
> 
> loved the workout today , was alone in the weights areq most of the time for some reason
> 
> also , got a glimpse of abs ( or the outline ) although I eat like a pig . Brought a tear to my eye lol
> 
> have a great day / week
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 165887


 Look where that hands going , your getting huge mileage out of that one selfie of mine .

Personslly i I think you need to start really smashing delts , you have a good visible trap insertion , some well rounded delta would give the impression of longer limbs (that slender athletic build ) and it helps with body taper to waist .

How is the anavar for you ? Did you change your gh regime?


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> Look where that hands going , your getting huge mileage out of that one selfie of mine .
> 
> Personslly i I think you need to start really smashing delts , you have a good visible trap insertion , some well rounded delta would give the impression of longer limbs (that slender athletic build ) and it helps with body taper to waist .
> 
> How is the anavar for you ? Did you change your gh regime?


 Haha . Yeah especially your latest one got me feeling all sexy lol

thank you , yes traps just grow in their own with no effort. Delts need a lot of work but I train them 3 times a week now . Have been seeing some development , maybe more visible in the pic below

i love anavar, keeps me energetic , I feel much stronger after about 3 weeks in .

Yes , upped the gh to 2 ius a day on training days ( 5 days a week ) thought that 1 iu was too low plus I saw no adversary effects apart from a little bloating.


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Legs
> 
> squats 5x8
> 
> romanians 5x8
> 
> leg press 5x8
> 
> leg extensions many
> 
> seated leg curls 4x12
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> shoulders
> 
> press in Smith machine 5x8
> 
> incline bench 4x10
> 
> lateral raises 4x15
> 
> raises on cable machine 2x20
> 
> face pulls 3x15
> 
> rear flies on incline bench 2x failure
> 
> loved the workout today , was alone in the weights areq most of the time for some reason
> 
> also , got a glimpse of abs ( or the outline ) although I eat like a pig . Brought a tear to my eye lol
> 
> have a great day / week
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 165887


 would eat that ass through the leggings out of respect

your welcome


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> Haha . Yeah especially your latest one got me feeling all sexy lol
> 
> thank you , yes traps just grow in their own with no effort. Delts need a lot of work but I train them 3 times a week now . Have been seeing some development , maybe more visible in the pic below
> 
> i love anavar, keeps me energetic , I feel much stronger after about 3 weeks in .
> 
> Yes , upped the gh to 2 ius a day on training days ( 5 days a week ) thought that 1 iu was too low plus I saw no adversary effects apart from a little bloating.
> 
> View attachment 165893


 Delts look great !

Curious why girls train body parts 3+ times a week ?

why not follow routines men use once a week destroy it leve it to heal and grow ? Blast cardio between?

ps you can see you quad insertions better in that 2nd picture .


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> Delts look great !
> 
> Curious why girls train body parts 3+ times a week ?
> 
> why not follow routines men use once a week destroy it leve it to heal and grow ? Blast cardio between?
> 
> ps you can see you quad insertions better in that 2nd picture .


 I guess I can't move the weights men do .

i feel I have recovered well on second day

I have seen better results since I upped frequency. Legs are still lagging though


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> I guess I can't move the weights men do .
> 
> i feel I have recovered well on second day
> 
> I have seen better results since I upped frequency. Legs are still lagging though


 Im sure some of it is gender related and the hormones we don't share . I recently sprained my ankle so no legs or back traing for 10 weeks (still hurts but it pretty much healed) then I semi tore /ruptured my biceps so I was really limeted to what I could train . I did chest and shoulders twice a week and cardio fasted am .

i got no extra anything from the two sessions per week other than weaker !

not long enough between sessions to heal and actually be ready to grow . I had to reduce weight significantly and focus on form .

Years ago I was arm fixated so did two big sessions a week and all I got was tendon issues and no real growth .

Just sharing experience here .

i know my methods aren't popular on here but I would rather take 3 hours to destroy a muscle group from every conceivable angle then leave them 10 days to heal fully ,than hit them over and over again each week . I get it with cardio to , I only do 3 things for cardio max decline /incline treadmill 6.5 mph alternating for 30 mins , bike and rowing machine (can't really adjust them so just do timed periods)

they all give me joint pain if you use one or all daily .

Ive not done cardio in a few weeks and feel better all over ! Such subtle things can negatively effect the body and just through everything out of whack .

reminds me I need to get may ass back on a treadmill soon .


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> Im sure some of it is gender related and the hormones we don't share . I recently sprained my ankle so no legs or back traing for 10 weeks (still hurts but it pretty much healed) then I semi tore /ruptured my biceps so I was really limeted to what I could train . I did chest and shoulders twice a week and cardio fasted am .
> 
> i got no extra anything from the two sessions per week other than weaker !
> 
> not long enough between sessions to heal and actually be ready to grow . I had to reduce weight significantly and focus on form .
> 
> Years ago I was arm fixated so did two big sessions a week and all I got was tendon issues and no real growth .
> 
> Just sharing experience here .
> 
> i know my methods aren't popular on here but I would rather take 3 hours to destroy a muscle group from every conceivable angle then leave them 10 days to heal fully ,than hit them over and over again each week . I get it with cardio to , I only do 3 things for cardio max decline /incline treadmill 6.5 mph alternating for 30 mins , bike and rowing machine (can't really adjust them so just do timed periods)
> 
> they all give me joint pain if you use one or all daily .
> 
> Ive not done cardio in a few weeks and feel better all over ! Such subtle things can negatively effect the body and just through everything out of whack .
> 
> reminds me I need to get may ass back on a treadmill soon .


 I keep weights moderate. High frequency and heavy weights I think would be too much . I dread injuries and have never been injured either. Only starting out I was too eager and I felt my elbows bothering and lower back for a while

once a week though I do try myself with something heavier.

cardio I hate lol . I get cramps in my calves as soon as I start running. Should work on that . I can walk fast for hours though


----------



## Plate1

If it's not broke n all that, what you are doing is working I'd not change anything yet


----------



## anna1

Plate1 said:


> If it's not broke n all that, what you are doing is working I'd not change anything yet


 Well I enjoy this type of workout. Small breaks , high reps . It bores me when I go over 12 reps a set but I consider it high reps cause I do multiple sets per muscle group and some to failure. And I haven't felt any niggles or pains , apart from a burning sensation in my lower back . I guess it's what you guys call lower back pumps?


----------



## Old n fat

Plate1 said:


> If it's not broke n all that, what you are doing is working I'd not change anything yet


 Totally agree just offering anecdotes of my experience. Anyone that has one way to train and doesn't change it is going nowhere in this game though ! I'm not suggesting Anna goes up in weight more angles and volume . The second photo showed her true shape way better than the first and it's shows what she's doing !!

I still dont understand the thing with girls training legs 3 times a week . You would never suggest that to anyone , but it's a fashion now I suppose . Your not legit unless you'v done 4,000 squats .

I approach things in a linear way , so in my head if I was a girl doing legs 3 times a week it would be deconstructive eg , hams one day with as many well proven exercises as possible , day off , quads with everything the gym has , day of , calf's + abs , day of , etc etc (I've not thought that out in detail it's just example) on /off days allows for carb cycling or high/low days as it's called now . Keeps you keen , happy feeling because you just gotta get through this session and it's a big food day and lots of rest .

I know I now hate the multiple sessions per week approach after very recent revisiting it .

I need a coach , someone proven to help me maximise my efforts .

anna if I'm coming across wrong or negative I don't mean to you look great !


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> Totally agree just offering anecdotes of my experience. Anyone that has one way to train and doesn't change it is going nowhere in this game though ! I'm not suggesting Anna goes up in weight more angles and volume . The second photo showed her true shape way better than the first and it's shows what she's doing !!
> 
> I still dont understand the thing with girls training legs 3 times a week . You would never suggest that to anyone , but it's a fashion now I suppose . Your not legit unless you'v done 4,000 squats .
> 
> I approach things in a linear way , so in my head if I was a girl doing legs 3 times a week it would be deconstructive eg , hams one day with as many well proven exercises as possible , day off , quads with everything the gym has , day of , calf's + abs , day of , etc etc (I've not thought that out in detail it's just example) on /off days allows for carb cycling or high/low days as it's called now . Keeps you keen , happy feeling because you just gotta get through this session and it's a big food day and lots of rest .
> 
> I know I now hate the multiple sessions per week approach after very recent revisiting it .
> 
> I need a coach , someone proven to help me maximise my efforts .
> 
> anna if I'm coming across wrong or negative I don't mean to you look great !


 Not at all , it's great to hear different views . That's why I keep this log

x


----------



## Plate1

anna1 said:


> Well I enjoy this type of workout. Small breaks , high reps . It bores me when I go over 12 reps a set but I consider it high reps cause I do multiple sets per muscle group and some to failure. And I haven't felt any niggles or pains , apart from a burning sensation in my lower back . I guess it's what you guys call lower back pumps?


 I've been training the same lately, dropped weight a bit and gone to failure every set, get a better pump with form staying tight and actually seen good progress from it, and like you said more enjoyable not worrying about injury and that

I think the lower back pumps are normal? Never ran anavar but had it with test


----------



## anna1

Plate1 said:


> I've been training the same lately, dropped weight a bit and gone to failure every set, get a better pump with form staying tight and actually seen good progress from it, and like you said more enjoyable not worrying about injury and that
> 
> I think the lower back pumps are normal? Never ran anavar but had it with test


 Yes , might be the anavar . Sometimes my shins start burning up too . Have to stop for a few seconds before I take another step lol


----------



## TURBS

anna1 said:


> Well I enjoy this type of workout. Small breaks , high reps . It bores me when I go over 12 reps a set


 Do you increase your weight each session/week?


----------



## Plate1

Old n fat said:


> Totally agree just offering anecdotes of my experience. Anyone that has one way to train and doesn't change it is going nowhere in this game though ! I'm not suggesting Anna goes up in weight more angles and volume . The second photo showed her true shape way better than the first and it's shows what she's doing !!
> 
> I still dont understand the thing with girls training legs 3 times a week . You would never suggest that to anyone , but it's a fashion now I suppose . Your not legit unless you'v done 4,000 squats .
> 
> I approach things in a linear way , so in my head if I was a girl doing legs 3 times a week it would be deconstructive eg , hams one day with as many well proven exercises as possible , day off , quads with everything the gym has , day of , calf's + abs , day of , etc etc (I've not thought that out in detail it's just example) on /off days allows for carb cycling or high/low days as it's called now . Keeps you keen , happy feeling because you just gotta get through this session and it's a big food day and lots of rest .
> 
> I know I now hate the multiple sessions per week approach after very recent revisiting it .
> 
> I need a coach , someone proven to help me maximise my efforts .
> 
> anna if I'm coming across wrong or negative I don't mean to you look great !


 I know mate, and I agree it will need to be changed eventually

you aren't coming across negative either pal


----------



## anna1

T3RBO said:


> Do you increase your weight each session/week?


 I try to increase either in weight or reps . Not every day is the same though. Sometimes you may just feel down / weak . In that case I will at least try to not do anything less than the previous week .


----------



## dtmiscool

In to see glute progress.

Catching up with me yet @anna1?


----------



## anna1

dtmiscool said:


> In to see glute progress.
> 
> Catching up with me yet @anna1?


 No , don't think so 

you're my idol lol


----------



## dtmiscool

anna1 said:


> No , don't think so
> 
> you're my idol lol











Am I getting the pose right??? I've been trying. Thinking of competing in bikini this year. Who knows.

Pre leg day shot from today about 5 minutes ago. Just for you.


----------



## anna1

dtmiscool said:


> View attachment 165907
> 
> 
> Am I getting the pose right??? I've been trying. Thinking of competing in bikini this year. Who knows.


 I hate you


----------



## dtmiscool

anna1 said:


> I hate you


 I'll let you grab mine if I can grab yours.


----------



## anna1

dtmiscool said:


> I'll let you grab mine if I can grab yours.


 I'd smack that booty I would. All girls must envy you at your gym lol


----------



## dtmiscool

anna1 said:


> I'd smack that booty I would. All girls must envy you at your gym lol


 I have actually had a few questions about my workouts from a few haha. Embarrassing I know as a guy shouldn't have an ass like mine stereotypically, I injured my lower back years ago so had to focus on building up muscles around that area so I had some more support (motorcycle accident), so glutes and erectors has to improve... And here I am 2 years later lol.

But there's a lot of women at my gym that have phenomenal asses.

I'd let you smack the booty. Let's get kinky.


----------



## TURBS

dtmiscool said:


> Let's get kinky.


 Your bottom half photoshopped onto @anna1's top half... be like Thailand all over again :whistling:


----------



## Matt6210

dtmiscool said:


> View attachment 165907
> 
> 
> Am I getting the pose right??? I've been trying. Thinking of competing in bikini this year. Who knows.
> 
> Pre leg day shot from today about 5 minutes ago. Just for you.


 Nice batty bruv

no ****


----------



## dtmiscool

Matt6210 said:


> Nice batty bruv
> 
> no ****


 Cheers bruv

no ****


----------



## Matt6210

dtmiscool said:


> Cheers bruv
> 
> no ****


 If you were a girl I'd suck your farts out of it for you

no ****


----------



## dtmiscool

Matt6210 said:


> If you were a girl I'd suck your farts out of it for you
> 
> no ****


 Literally have no words.

Apart from aroused.

No ****


----------



## Matt6210

dtmiscool said:


> Literally have no words.


 Lol

ok slightly ****


----------



## anna1

Well that log took an interesting turn haha


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Back

lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip 4x12 each

seated cable rows 4x12

bent over rows reverse grip 4x12

rack rulls 4x12 tried standing on that thing so I could start lower but it felt a little risky so I didn't use it after the first set again. Starting higher I feel it just fine in my back

dumbbell rows 4 x8

pullovers 4x8

triceps

pressdowns 3x15

pushdowns 3x12

pushdowns single arm pronated and supinated grip , 2 sets to failure

core work

have a wonderful day !

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Back
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip 4x12 each
> 
> seated cable rows 4x12
> 
> bent over rows reverse grip 4x12
> 
> rack rulls 4x12 tried standing on that thing so I could start lower but it felt a little risky so I didn't use it after the first set again. Starting higher I feel it just fine in my back
> 
> dumbbell rows 4 x8
> 
> pullovers 4x8
> 
> triceps
> 
> pressdowns 3x15
> 
> pushdowns 3x12
> 
> pushdowns single arm pronated and supinated grip , 2 sets to failure
> 
> core work
> 
> have a wonderful day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 165915


 would have liked a shot mid bent over rows especially in those white pants !!! lols


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> would have liked a shot mid bent over rows especially in those white pants !!! lols


 I have one from the rows . Not very sexy though lol

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> I have one from the rows . Not very sexy though lol
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 165917


 sorry to steer away from the sexual tension for a mo and talk about training (who would have thought it )but do you always use the underhand grip for your rows ?


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> sorry to steer away from the sexual tension for a mo and talk about training (who would have thought it )but do you always use the underhand grip for your rows ?


 Not always, but I like how reverse grip feels


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Not always, but I like how reverse grip feels


 just always interested, I see so many stick to it, and ultimately the underhand is a great row for most providing elbows are in the right position, it recruits the lats more and because of the bicep involvement it can generally shift a heavier weight. I now run 3 warm sets of both grip followed by 2 heavy sets underhand followed by 2 over hand. The over hand I find works the upper back. I am just being nosey really to see what others do. ill go back to my fantasy again now .. lols hope you have a great day.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> just always interested, I see so many stick to it, and ultimately the underhand is a great row for most providing elbows are in the right position, it recruits the lats more and because of the bicep involvement it can generally shift a heavier weight. I now run 3 warm sets of both grip followed by 2 heavy sets underhand followed by 2 over hand. The over hand I find works the upper back. I am just being nosey really to see what others do. ill go back to my fantasy again now .. lols hope you have a great day.


 Yes , overhead works up to my traps more and I don't want to focus there anymore, underhand just feels more natural to me focusing on lats .

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> I have one from the rows . Not very sexy though lol
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 165917


 would hold hands with 9


----------



## Gary29

Heavyassweights said:


> would hold hands with 9


 Massive compared to yours


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Massive compared to yours





Gary29 said:


> Massive compared to yours


 Wonder what that means haha


----------



## Heavyassweights

Gary29 said:


> Massive compared to yours


 probably but id feel safe


----------



## MM84

anna1 said:


> Wonder what that means haha


 It means you have mans hands al.


----------



## anna1

MM84 said:


> It means you have mans hands al.


 No I don't but I could spank you silly nevertheless

x


----------



## MM84

anna1 said:


> No I don't but I could spank you silly nevertheless
> 
> x


 No pain no gain :thumb


----------



## anna1

Good morning

legs

squats 5x8

romanians 5x8

leg press 5x8

leg extensions 3x12 and single leg 2 to failure

seated leg curls 3x12

abductions 3 x20

shoulders

press on smith machine 4x8

arnold presses 4x8

lateral raises 4x15

cable lateral raises 2x20

cable rear flies 3x15

face pulls 2x15 I do those kneeling sometimes, I feel I have better control

have a great day !

x


----------



## Ferenor

Your arms look strong! Btw strong colors fits you


----------



## anna1

Ferenor said:


> Your arms look strong! Btw strong colors fits you


 Thank you!

my brother says I now look like a dude but I think he's just jelly lol

yes , I like red

x


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> Good morning
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x8
> 
> romanians 5x8
> 
> leg press 5x8
> 
> leg extensions 3x12 and single leg 2 to failure
> 
> seated leg curls 3x12
> 
> abductions 3 x20
> 
> shoulders
> 
> press on smith machine 4x8
> 
> arnold presses 4x8
> 
> lateral raises 4x15
> 
> cable lateral raises 2x20
> 
> cable rear flies 3x15
> 
> face pulls 2x15 I do those kneeling sometimes, I feel I have better control
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 165939


 I like to imagine that picture looks like you in the process of pulling me across the bed by my trousers to get your mouth round my willie (if you imagine the chrome link is the old boy ! )

you look skilled and focused . It's arouseibg that a slight lift of your ass helped to to reach your goal .


----------



## Cypionate

Old n fat said:


> I like to imagine that picture looks like you in the process of pulling me across the bed by my trousers to get your mouth round my willie


 Nah that's her pulling you across the bed *by *your willie :lol:


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> I like to imagine that picture looks like you in the process of pulling me across the bed by my trousers to get your mouth round my willie (if you imagine the chrome link is the old boy ! )
> 
> you *look skilled and focused . It's arouseibg that a slight lift of your ass helped to to reach your goal . *


 Yeah , I like to use different positions lol


----------



## Gary29

Pics of your 'willie' Al, for the lads?


----------



## Oioi

Gary29 said:


> Pics of your 'willie' Al, for the lads?


 It's a majestic tallywacker let me tell you.


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Back

lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip 4x12 each

seated cable rows 4x12

lat pulldowns on machine 3x8

dumbbell rows 3x8

pullovers 3x8

deadlifts 5x5

triceps

pressdowns 3x15

pushdowns 3x15

single arm pushdowns alternating grips , 2 sets to failure

back is growing I think, I feel like a beast lol

have a great day !

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Back
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip 4x12 each
> 
> seated cable rows 4x12
> 
> lat pulldowns on machine 3x8
> 
> dumbbell rows 3x8
> 
> pullovers 3x8
> 
> deadlifts 5x5
> 
> triceps
> 
> pressdowns 3x15
> 
> pushdowns 3x15
> 
> single arm pushdowns alternating grips , 2 sets to failure
> 
> back is growing I think, I feel like a beast lol
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 165979


 Dem lats :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Dem lats :thumbup1:


 I believe I can flyyyyy


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> I believe I can flyyyyy


 good development all round, really impressed with how its moving forward for you well done. reward yourself with a wine or three !! lols


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> good development all round, really impressed with how its moving forward for you well done. reward yourself with a wine or three !! lols


 Thank you!

Was just about to have one lol

cheers

x


----------



## SuperRips

Piss head


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Piss head


 Won't lie . Had more than one ha

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Was just about to have one lol
> 
> cheers
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 165981


 bless yer go on

girl get it down neck

good nail colour by the way ~! would look great with a dark lipstick ... crikey my E2 mus tbe through the roof !!


----------



## bornagod

T3RBO said:


> Your bottom half photoshopped onto @anna1's top half... be like Thailand all over again :whistling:


 @Cypionate (photoshop king) do your stuff mate :lol:


----------



## Cypionate

bornagod said:


> @Cypionate (photoshop king) do your stuff mate :lol:


----------



## bornagod

Cypionate said:


>


 :lol: lmfao


----------



## Cypionate

bornagod said:


> :lol: lmfao


 Weirdly I didn't have to resize either image :lol:


----------



## bornagod

Cypionate said:


> Weirdly I didn't have to resize either image :lol:


 Doesnt even look photoshoped....

Maybe @anna1 isnt al after all, and infact is dai, dan or dave or whatever @dtmiscool 's name is


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Doesnt even look photoshoped....
> 
> Maybe @anna1 isnt al after all, and infact is dai, dan or dave or whatever @dtmiscool 's name is


 I wish ! His hamstrings are awesome lol


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> I wish ! His hamstrings are awesome lol


 now is it wrong of me that I wanna bang the photoshopped version as much if not more than the normal version .....


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> I wish ! His hamstrings are awesome lol


 Haha but i have to agree they are pretty fricking awesome lol


----------



## bornagod

Mayzini said:


> now is it wrong of me that I wanna bang the photoshopped version as much if not more than the normal version .....


 No not wrong at all :lol:


----------



## Mayzini

bornagod said:


> No not wrong at all :lol:


 I love AAS !! lols


----------



## bornagod

Mayzini said:


> I love AAS !! lols


 You mean you love ASS?!


----------



## dtmiscool

bornagod said:


> Doesnt even look photoshoped....
> 
> Maybe @anna1 isnt al after all, and infact is dai, dan or dave or whatever @dtmiscool 's name is


 It's Dan, come on now.


----------



## dtmiscool

bornagod said:


> Haha but i have to agree they are pretty fricking awesome lol


 Aww thanks.



anna1 said:


> I wish ! His hamstrings are awesome lol


 I'll take your through a workout if you like, then we can head back to yours and I'll show you my behind. I'll even let you do unspeakable things to it.


----------



## anna1

dtmiscool said:


> Aww thanks.
> 
> I'll take your through a workout if you like, then we can head back to yours and I'll show you my behind. I'll even let you do unspeakable things to it.


 Don't say that . People will be flocking now to go through your glute routine


----------



## bornagod

dtmiscool said:


> It's Dan, come on now.


 Well it could have been anything to fair and atleast im not thinking of you as a foreigner and calling you dimitri or something lol


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Don't say that . People will be flocking now to go through your glute routine


 They'll be flocking to get through something of his :lol: and i dount its his glute routine


----------



## Plate1

Cypionate said:


>


 Honestly scrolled past this earlier thinking yeh ad fvckin destroy that

only just clicked on what you've done haha fs


----------



## Cypionate

Plate1 said:


> Honestly scrolled past this earlier thinking yeh ad fvckin destroy that
> 
> only just clicked on what you've done haha fs


 :lol: haha


----------



## SuperRips

Cypionate said:


>


 Ohh s**t, that is one pea head lol


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Ohh s**t, that is one pea head lol


 Lol it does look funny haha


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 5x8

romanians 5x8

leg press 5x8

leg extensions many

abductions 3x25

shoulders

press on smith machine 4x8

incline bench 3x15

lateral raises 4x15

did some drop sets after that

lateral raises on cable machine 2 to failure

rear flies on incline bench 2x15 and 2 to failure

core work

no rear progress pic today , just rightdown random

@Gary29 wore some heels for you honey lol

generally I feel stronger every week especially when I have a good high carb dinner , following morning the difference is dramatic

have a wonderful weekend!

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x8
> 
> romanians 5x8
> 
> leg press 5x8
> 
> leg extensions many
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> shoulders
> 
> press on smith machine 4x8
> 
> incline bench 3x15
> 
> lateral raises 4x15
> 
> did some drop sets after that
> 
> lateral raises on cable machine 2 to failure
> 
> rear flies on incline bench 2x15 and 2 to failure
> 
> core work
> 
> no rear progress pic today , just rightdown random
> 
> @Gary29 wore some heels for you honey lol
> 
> generally I feel stronger every week especially when I have a good high carb dinner , following morning the difference is dramatic
> 
> have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 166057


 wonder what the ass hole looks like

sorry Al


----------



## Old n fat

Cypionate said:


>


 I don't like it make it go away


----------



## Ferenor

Oow


----------



## SuperRips

Plain and simple you just need a good thrashing.


----------



## Henda83

Jesus Christ that's fu**ing hot, best Friday photo update ever


----------



## Redsy

Nice photo, can someone give anna a decent camera, the grainy pictures don't help my fading eyes. Really need them in 4k


----------



## Cypionate

Redsy said:


> Nice photo, can someone give anna a decent camera, the grainy pictures don't help my fading eyes. Really need them in 4k


 They're not photos, they're video screenshots

Best quality one we've had for a while though :lol:


----------



## SuperRips

Its anna's nokia 6210 she cant help it.....be greatful.


----------



## SuperRips

Nearly got a nipple shot aswell.


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Its anna's nokia 6210 she cant help it.....be greatful.


 Hoping to upgrade to an Ericsson 768 this Xmas


----------



## Gary29

Would bang


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> Hoping to upgrade to an Ericsson 768 this Xmas


 Ohhhhhhhhhhh those were the days when a mobile phone was just....gadget to call people!


----------



## Ultrasonic

anna1 said:


> View attachment 165917


 Have you tried a wider stance? You might find having you heels closer to shoulder width apart gives you a more stable base, making it easier to focus on the lats.

I always use an underhand grip for barbell rows. Overhand gives me wrist pain, plus Dorian Yates reckoned undehand was better anyway since it makes it less likely you'll fail due to bicep fatigue rather than back fatigue.


----------



## anna1

Ultrasonic said:


> Have you tried a wider stance? You might find having you heels closer to shoulder width apart gives you a more stable base, making it easier to focus on the lats.
> 
> I always use an underhand grip for barbell rows. Overhand gives me wrist pain, plus Dorian Yates reckoned undehand was better anyway since it makes it less likely you'll fail due to bicep fatigue rather than back fatigue.


 I just felt stable that way I suppose, will try a wider stance next time.

yes , reverse grip feels much more comfortable and I feel I can concentrate on lats more . Overhand I feel it in my wrists like you do and forearms that I guess are not as strong

x


----------



## anna1

Morning !

legs

squats 5x8

romanians 5x8

sumos ( that I hadn't done in a while and I should ) 5x8

leg press 4x12

leg extensions 5 sets to failure

abductions 3x25

shoulders

press on smith machine 4x8

arnold presses 4x8

lateral raises 2x12 and 3x20 with less weights

lateral raises on cable machine 2x20

face pulls 3x15

rear delts on incline bench 3x15

have a great day and week !

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning !
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x8
> 
> romanians 5x8
> 
> sumos ( that I hadn't done in a while and I should ) 5x8
> 
> leg press 4x12
> 
> leg extensions 5 sets to failure
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> shoulders
> 
> press on smith machine 4x8
> 
> arnold presses 4x8
> 
> lateral raises 2x12 and 3x20 with less weights
> 
> lateral raises on cable machine 2x20
> 
> face pulls 3x15
> 
> rear delts on incline bench 3x15
> 
> have a great day and week !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 166157


 not sure thats regulations gym clobber !! are those jeggings !! lols.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> not sure thats regulations gym clobber !! are those jeggings !! lols.


 Yes , they're leggings. It would be tough to squat in jeans lol

jeggings ? Oh that's catchy ha

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Yes , they're leggings. It would be tough to squat in jeans lol
> 
> jeggings ? Oh that's catchy ha
> 
> x


 ha ha they were a UK craze ( jeggings) so my wife says ahem .. lols. basically stretchy jeans ! that I must admit I have only ever seen slightly overweight people wear


----------



## Gary29

Mayzini said:


> ha ha they were a UK craze ( jeggings) so my wife says ahem .. lols. basically stretchy jeans ! that I must admit *I have only ever seen slightly overweight people wear*


 Batty Steve'O to confirm, do you own any @The-Real-Deal?


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> ha ha they were a UK craze ( jeggings) so my wife says ahem .. lols. basically stretchy jeans ! that I must admit I have only ever seen slightly overweight people wear


 Oh ! I know what you mean . I don't know why I don't own any . I like anything , well " body concious " lol


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Oh ! I know what you mean . I don't know why I don't own any . I like anything , well " body concious " lol


 we know that hun !! lols otherwise you wouldnt be posting pics of yourself in all manner of positions ona site mainly occupied by hormonally charged Men !! lols.


----------



## anna1

Morning!

back

lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip 3x12

seated cable rows 3x12

dumbbell rows 3x8

t bar rows 3x8

deadlifts 5x5

pullovers on cable machine 3x15

triceps

pressdowns 3x15

single arm pushdowns alternating grips 3 sets to failure

french press 3x12

have a great day !

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> back
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip 3x12
> 
> seated cable rows 3x12
> 
> dumbbell rows 3x8
> 
> t bar rows 3x8
> 
> deadlifts 5x5
> 
> pullovers on cable machine 3x15
> 
> triceps
> 
> pressdowns 3x15
> 
> single arm pushdowns alternating grips 3 sets to failure
> 
> french press 3x12
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 166193


 nice all in one, need to take it all off to go for a pee though

pics of it all off or i call bullsh1t


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> nice all in one, need to take it all off to go for a pee though
> 
> pics of it all off or i call bullsh1t


 I kinda look like I need to pee in that pic , don't I? Funny pose lol


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> I kinda look like I need to pee in that pic , don't I? Funny pose lol


 when you sending me nudes anyway?


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 5x8

romanians 5x8

splits on smith machine 4x10

leg press 4x8

leg extension many

abductions 3x25

shoulders

presses on smith machine 4x8

arnold presses 3x15

lateral raises 6x15

real delt flies on incline bench 4x12 and 2 to failure

have a great day !

x


----------



## Gary29

Haircut Al?


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Haircut Al?


 No , just on the side .

But thank you for noticing babe :redface:

x


----------



## Gary29

anna1 said:


> No , just on the side .
> 
> But thank you for noticing babe :redface:
> 
> x


 Thought that might be the case, would look nice shoulder length like that though


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Thought that might be the case, would look nice shoulder length like that though


 Was thinking about it lately actually


----------



## anna1

Morning

back

lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip 4x12

seated cable rows 4x12

rack pulls 4x8 then tries my luck with 115 kg and managed 3 reps

chest supported rows 3x8

dumbbell rows 4x8

pullovers 4x8

triceps

pressdowns 3x15

pushdowns 4x12

single arm reverse grip 2x20 each arm

french press 3x12

core work

nice session , I feel like a freakin beast . Lol not really ha

have a great day !

x


----------



## Redsy

anna1 said:


> Morning
> 
> back
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip 4x12
> 
> seated cable rows 4x12
> 
> rack pulls 4x8 then tries my luck with 115 kg and managed 3 reps
> 
> chest supported rows 3x8
> 
> dumbbell rows 4x8
> 
> pullovers 4x8
> 
> triceps
> 
> pressdowns 3x15
> 
> pushdowns 4x12
> 
> single arm reverse grip 2x20 each arm
> 
> french press 3x12
> 
> core work
> 
> nice session , I feel like a freakin beast . Lol not really ha
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 166243


 Certainly building muscle. Bulked and piled the muscle on from original snaps. Is that a cheeky little nip i can see trying to escape  . I see the nokia 5210 is still living and taking photos.


----------



## anna1

Redsy said:


> Certainly building muscle. Bulked and piled the muscle on from original snaps. Is that a cheeky little nip i can see trying to escape  . I see the nokia 5210 is still living and taking photos.


 Had to look closer lol . Don't think so haha

thank you , I feel stronger though fat is accumulating pretty fast as well

x


----------



## MarkyMark

Redsy said:


> Certainly building muscle. Bulked and piled the muscle on from original snaps. Is that a cheeky little nip i can see trying to escape  . I see the nokia 5210 is still living and taking photos.


 lol 100% mate - right breast appears to be pulled up, good effort @anna1


----------



## Heavyassweights

MarkyMark said:


> lol 100% mate - right breast appears to be pulled up, good effort @anna1


 will be using that pic later


----------



## MarkyMark

Heavyassweights said:


> will be using that pic later


 Will you now - good to know thanks for sharing


----------



## Redsy

anna1 said:


> Had to look closer lol . Don't think so haha
> 
> thank you , I feel stronger though fat is accumulating pretty fast as well
> 
> x


 If the photo quality was a bit better we would be able to say yay or nay definitively. Or maybe @Cypionate can do his tricks. Even better you could maybe post a pic without the vest, same pose of course and we could compare. :whistling:

Please ask santa for a better camera.

I don't know how you're accumulating fat with the pictures of the food i've seen you eat. Its xmas, nevermind a little extra timber. Now if you were eating mince pies and xmas pud as if it was going out of fashion like me......then i'd understand.


----------



## anna1

Redsy said:


> If the photo quality was a bit better we would be able to say yay or nay definitively. Or maybe @Cypionate can do his tricks. Even better you could maybe post a pic without the vest, same pose of course and we could compare. :whistling:
> 
> Please ask santa for a better camera.
> 
> I don't know how you're accumulating fat with the pictures of the food i've seen you eat. Its xmas, nevermind a little extra timber. Now if you were eating mince pies and xmas pud as if it was going out of fashion like me......then i'd understand.


 Oh no , I don't mind at all I like feeling a little, well let's say rounder

I don't have take outs usually but lately I've been eating a lot of "[email protected]" last night I had 2 souvlaki lol . It's ok I'm enjoying it

x


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Morning
> 
> back
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip 4x12
> 
> seated cable rows 4x12
> 
> rack pulls 4x8 then tries my luck with 115 kg and managed 3 reps
> 
> chest supported rows 3x8
> 
> dumbbell rows 4x8
> 
> pullovers 4x8
> 
> triceps
> 
> pressdowns 3x15
> 
> pushdowns 4x12
> 
> single arm reverse grip 2x20 each arm
> 
> french press 3x12
> 
> core work
> 
> nice session , I feel like a freakin beast . Lol not really ha
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 166243


 Good thing my phones water proof @anna1 because I've just dribbled all over it


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> Good thing my phones water proof @anna1 because I've just dribbled all over it


 Haha . Thank you Jake . You look awesome too and seems you 've been working hard


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Haha . Thank you Jake . You look awesome too and seems you 've been working hard


 Thanks @anna1 I'm trying need to get a bit more organised though then the results should really start to come


----------



## SuperRips

Now we know where Anna keeps her rich teas


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Oh no , I don't mind at all I like feeling a little, well let's say rounder
> 
> I don't have take outs usually but lately I've been eating a lot of "[email protected]" last night I had 2 souvlaki lol . It's ok I'm enjoying it
> 
> x


 Lol


----------



## Heavyassweights

MarkyMark said:


> Will you now - good to know thanks for sharing


 No problem mate.

Just about to start, thought you'd be interested x


----------



## anonomousfighter

anna1 said:


> View attachment 166193


 Not much to say but... Dat ASS!!!


----------



## anna1

anonomousfighter said:


> Not much to say but... Dat ASS!!!


 Thank you !

x


----------



## Mayzini

where our friday fix !!! lols how desperate ... lols


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> where our friday fix !!! lols how desperate ... lols


 Was just getting to it honey

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 5x8

romanians 5x8

hip thrusts 4x12

leg extensions 4x15

seated leg curls 4x15

abductions 3x20

shoulders

press on smith machine 4x8

arnold presses 4x8

lateral raises 4x15

laterals on cable machine 2x20

rear flies on cable machine 3x15

face pulls 3x15

core work

pretty happy generally , I was feeling really well this week

have a great weekend!

x


----------



## Mayzini

worth the wait.. boom looking great hun


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> worth the wait.. boom looking great hun


 Thank you so much for your kind comments as always May

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x8
> 
> romanians 5x8
> 
> hip thrusts 4x12
> 
> leg extensions 4x15
> 
> seated leg curls 4x15
> 
> abductions 3x20
> 
> shoulders
> 
> press on smith machine 4x8
> 
> arnold presses 4x8
> 
> lateral raises 4x15
> 
> laterals on cable machine 2x20
> 
> rear flies on cable machine 3x15
> 
> face pulls 3x15
> 
> core work
> 
> pretty happy generally , I was feeling really well this week
> 
> have a great weekend!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 166297
> 
> 
> View attachment 166299


 would by underwear for £3 or swap for my worn boxers

either or

you decide Alan


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> would by underwear for £3 or swap for my worn boxers
> 
> either or
> 
> you decide Alan


 I'll go for your worn boxers . I mean who can resist that offer :thumb

x


----------



## MarkyMark

No wardrobe malfunctions today then @anna1?


----------



## anna1

MarkyMark said:


> No wardrobe malfunctions today then @anna1?


 Haha no . Being extra careful 

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Haha no . Being extra careful
> 
> x


 I am loving the right hand tuck and twist in the panties, ... its the small details you know !! lols


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 5x8

romanians 5x8

bulgarian splits 4x12

leg press 5x8

leg extensions many

abductions 3x25

shoulders

press on smith machine 5x8

incline bench 4x15

lateral raises 4x15

laterals on cable machine starting behind the back 3x15

rear flies 4x15

core work

have a great day /week !

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x8
> 
> romanians 5x8
> 
> bulgarian splits 4x12
> 
> leg press 5x8
> 
> leg extensions many
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> shoulders
> 
> press on smith machine 5x8
> 
> incline bench 4x15
> 
> lateral raises 4x15
> 
> laterals on cable machine starting behind the back 3x15
> 
> rear flies 4x15
> 
> core work
> 
> have a great day /week !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 166413


 dat ass Alan


----------



## anna1

Morning!

back

lat pulldowns wide grip 4x12 , reverse 4x12

seated cable rows 4x12

rack pulls ( starting to like those a lot ) 6x8

dumbbell rows 5x8

pullovers with rope 4x12

triceps

pressdowns 4x15

pushdowns 3x15 and 2x20 single arm

single arm reverse grip 2x20

kick backs ( hadn't done those in over a year I think ) 2x20

core

wasn't feeling particularly well today , will have a huge plate of pasta for dinner see how I perform tomorrow

have a great day !

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> back
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip 4x12 , reverse 4x12
> 
> seated cable rows 4x12
> 
> rack pulls ( starting to like those a lot ) 6x8
> 
> dumbbell rows 5x8
> 
> pullovers with rope 4x12
> 
> triceps
> 
> pressdowns 4x15
> 
> pushdowns 3x15 and 2x20 single arm
> 
> single arm reverse grip 2x20
> 
> kick backs ( hadn't done those in over a year I think ) 2x20
> 
> core
> 
> wasn't feeling particularly well today , will have a huge plate of pasta for dinner see how I perform tomorrow
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> View attachment 166451


 looking really strong hun progressing well. I have forgotten what the gym feels like, I have barely been making it with thehouse build pushing on trying to get in by Christmas. going to make it today regardless .


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> looking really strong hun progressing well. I have forgotten what the gym feels like, I have barely been making it with thehouse build pushing on trying to get in by Christmas. going to make it today regardless .


 Oh ! Construction and moving is a nightmare. Nothing ever goes according to plan . Hope you make it by Christmas and finally get back to normality. Don't know how you manage really

x


----------



## Ferenor

Wow nice core!!!


----------



## anna1

Ferenor said:


> Wow nice core!!!


 Thank you , i go through great effort to hide my rolls 

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Oh ! Construction and moving is a nightmare. Nothing ever goes according to plan . Hope you make it by Christmas and finally get back to normality. Don't know how you manage really
> 
> x


 have plus I am a property lawyer so this time is my busiest time of the year !!!! and I am moving office ! .... I do not plan my life very well is what I have realized.


----------



## anna1

Good afternoon!

legs

squats 5x8

romanians 5x8

kick backs ( thought I 'd add it there as they work my hamstrings nice ) 2x25 non stop

leg press 5x8

leg extensions 5x15

abductions 3x25

shoulders

press on smith machine 5x8

incline bench 4x15

lateral raises 4x15

side laterals on cable machine 2x20

face pulls 3x15

rear flies 3x15

have a great day !

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

back

lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip 3x12 each

seated cable rows 3x12

seal rows 3x8

dumbbell rows 3x8

seated rows on machine ( don't remember what it's called lol ) 3x8

deadlifts 5x5

triceps

pressdowns 3x15

pushdowns 2x15

single arm push downs 2x20

reverse grip 2x20

kick backs 2x15

core work

felt so buffed I tried to do a latspread ha

have a great day !!

x


----------



## Cypionate

Gonna need some new tops if your lats get any bigger :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Gonna need some new tops if your lats get any bigger :lol:


 Lol . Now that you mention it I couldn't fit in most of my jackets from last year . Its a problem


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Lol . Now that you mention it I couldn't fit in most of my jackets from last year . Its a problem


 Good excuse to go shopping :lol:

"Hi, I need new clothes for my lats here"


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Good excuse to go shopping :lol:
> 
> "Hi, I need new clothes for my lats here"


 Ha yes , exactly

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> back
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip 3x12 each
> 
> seated cable rows 3x12
> 
> seal rows 3x8
> 
> dumbbell rows 3x8
> 
> seated rows on machine ( don't remember what it's called lol ) 3x8
> 
> deadlifts 5x5
> 
> triceps
> 
> pressdowns 3x15
> 
> pushdowns 2x15
> 
> single arm push downs 2x20
> 
> reverse grip 2x20
> 
> kick backs 2x15
> 
> core work
> 
> felt so buffed I tried to do a latspread ha
> 
> have a great day !!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 166515


 Sweat patch on ass, would lick 10


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> Sweat patch on ass, would lick 10


 Always a kind word

thank you Jimmy 

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 5x8

romanians 5x8

leg press 5x8

leg extended 4x15

seated leg curls 4x15

abductions 3x25

shoulders

dumbbell press 4x8

arnold press 4x8

lateral rainy 4x15

lateral raises on cable machine 2x20

rear flies 2x15

face pulls 2x15

core work

I feel a little stronger every week , think I should up my calories though and I just can't eat more

stupid Xmassy photo lol

have a great weekend!

x


----------



## adam28

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x8
> 
> romanians 5x8
> 
> leg press 5x8
> 
> leg extended 4x15
> 
> seated leg curls 4x15
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> shoulders
> 
> dumbbell press 4x8
> 
> arnold press 4x8
> 
> lateral rainy 4x15
> 
> lateral raises on cable machine 2x20
> 
> rear flies 2x15
> 
> face pulls 2x15
> 
> core work
> 
> I feel a little stronger every week , think I should up my calories though and I just can't eat more
> 
> stupid Xmassy photo lol
> 
> have a great weekend!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 166575


 Nice tree


----------



## anna1

adam28 said:


> Nice tree


 Haha

thank you

x


----------



## Gary29

Would squeeze down your chimney and empty my bulging sack all over the place.

What do you want for Xmas Al? New set of ladders?


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Would squeeze down your chimney and empty my bulging sack all over the place.
> 
> What do you want for Xmas Al? New set of ladders?


 Lol

don't know Gary. Don't want anything. Might buy myself a new phone just to get better pics

x


----------



## SuperRips

@anna1 have you ever been caught doing these kinky vids :huh:


----------



## Redsy

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x8
> 
> romanians 5x8
> 
> leg press 5x8
> 
> leg extended 4x15
> 
> seated leg curls 4x15
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> shoulders
> 
> dumbbell press 4x8
> 
> arnold press 4x8
> 
> lateral rainy 4x15
> 
> lateral raises on cable machine 2x20
> 
> rear flies 2x15
> 
> face pulls 2x15
> 
> core work
> 
> I feel a little stronger every week , think I should up my calories though and I just can't eat more
> 
> stupid Xmassy photo lol
> 
> have a great weekend!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 166575


 Nice little box between your legs  . Looks real hot, it's glowing.

Merry Christmas young lady.


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> @anna1 have you ever been caught doing these kinky vids :huh:


 Why you want the links ? 

x

edit that , didn't read your post right the first time

almost got caught in the changing rooms a couple of time lol


----------



## anna1

Redsy said:


> Nice little box between your legs  . Looks real hot, it's glowing.
> 
> Merry Christmas young lady.


 Haha .

Thank you so much

Happy Holidays honey

x


----------



## big_jim_87

Crumbs that is some volume

Is that all working sets?

How long that kinda workout take?


----------



## anna1

big_jim_87 said:


> Crumbs that is some volume
> 
> Is that all working sets?
> 
> How long that kinda workout take?


 I just do a couple of warm up sets per muscle group besides that

takes me a bit over an hour when I also do legs

looking great by the way and best of luck with your preparation

x


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> Why you want the links ?
> 
> x


 Fcuk yeah...


----------



## big_jim_87

anna1 said:


> I just do a couple of warm up sets per muscle group besides that
> 
> takes me a bit over an hour when I also do legs
> 
> looking great by the way and best of luck with your preparation
> 
> x


 Thanks Anna

Man I'd be dead if I done all that...

6-8 work sets and I'm toast... lol

I must have really bad endurance


----------



## anna1

big_jim_87 said:


> Thanks Anna
> 
> Man I'd be dead if I done all that...
> 
> 6-8 work sets and I'm toast... lol
> 
> I must have really bad endurance


 Well I don't shift the weight you do lol

I enjoy that . Many sets , min breaks . Feels almost like cardio. Might not be the best approach but I works for me

x


----------



## Ultrasonic

big_jim_87 said:


> Thanks Anna
> 
> Man I'd be dead if I done all that...
> 
> 6-8 work sets and I'm toast... lol
> 
> I must have really bad endurance


 You probably know but I believe women can typically tolerate and benefit from significantly higher volumes than men, which I don't think is purely down to differences in absolute loads either. How close each set is pushed to failure will be another factor.

This is my excuse for doing nothing like as much as @anna1 anyway!


----------



## anna1

Ultrasonic said:


> You probably know but I believe women can typically tolerate and benefit from significantly higher volumes than men, which I don't think is purely down to differences in absolute loads either. How close each set is pushed to failure will be another factor.
> 
> This is my excuse for doing nothing like as much as @anna1 anyway!


 Yes , I remember you I think posting about it

I 'm not interested in 1 rep max if what is it you call it . I work with 70 -80% of what I can do normally trying to add in reps or weight every week . Once in a while I will try my strenght out of curiosity though with single reps

it feels better and I have had no injuries so far ( knock wood )

x


----------



## Ultrasonic

anna1 said:


> I 'm not interested in 1 rep max if what is it you call it


 Neither am I, but even so for comparison my workout this morning was 6x8 RDLs followed by 4x~15 Jefferson squats. My legs weren't good for much else at all after that!


----------



## anna1

Ultrasonic said:


> Neither am I, but even so for comparison my workout this morning was 6x8 RDLs followed by 4x~15 Jefferson squats. My legs weren't good for much else at all after that!


 Damn , never got used to Jefferson squats . Will add next week

x


----------



## Ultrasonic

anna1 said:


> Damn , never got used to Jefferson squats . Will add next week
> 
> x


 I partly do Jeffersons as I train at home. If I had access to a hack squat machine I'd probably use that instead, or possibly a leg press.

I do squats on Wednesdays for the rest of my leg work BTW.


----------



## anna1

Ultrasonic said:


> I partly do Jeffersons as I train at home. If I had access to a hack squat machine I'd probably use that instead, or possibly a leg press.
> 
> I do squats on Wednesdays for the rest of my leg work BTW.


 Only Kai looks cool doing them .

I feel / look like an idiot haha

yes , I feel everything else is more than enough but I like a bit of variety


----------



## Ultrasonic

anna1 said:


> Only Kai looks cool doing them .
> 
> I feel / look like an idiot haha
> 
> yes , I feel everything else is more than enough but I like a bit of variety


 Ah, well an upside of me training at home is there's no-one to see if I do look like an idiot :lol: .


----------



## big_jim_87

anna1 said:


> Well I don't shift the weight you do lol
> 
> I enjoy that . Many sets , min breaks . Feels almost like cardio. Might not be the best approach but I works for me
> 
> x


 I wasn't criticising at all I'm just always surprise how much some ppl can do...

I am very strong in my 1st work set but after 6 to 8 sets I'm useless... lol


----------



## anna1

big_jim_87 said:


> I wasn't criticising at all I'm just always surprise how much some ppl can do...
> 
> I am very strong in my 1st work set but after 6 to 8 sets I'm useless... lol


 Even if you were I wouldn't mind at all . That's why I keep this log

fact is I'm completely clueless and I follow advice and input I get here lol

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 5x12

romanians 5x12

leg press 4x12

leg extensions 5x15

seated leg curls 4x12

abductions 3x25

shoulders

ohp 5x8

arnold presses 4x8

lateral raises 5x15

rear flies on cable machine 4x15

core work

cable crunches must be my favorite exercise for abs

have a great day / week !

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x12
> 
> romanians 5x12
> 
> leg press 4x12
> 
> leg extensions 5x15
> 
> seated leg curls 4x12
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> shoulders
> 
> ohp 5x8
> 
> arnold presses 4x8
> 
> lateral raises 5x15
> 
> rear flies on cable machine 4x15
> 
> core work
> 
> cable crunches must be my favorite exercise for abs
> 
> have a great day / week !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 166615


 would hold rope around neck firmly and enter


----------



## MXD

Heavyassweights said:


> would hold rope around neck firmly and enter


 Would add in cable curls on the lower rope and give you reach around while you're sand which filling.


----------



## Heavyassweights

MXD said:


> Would add in cable curls on the lower rope and give you reach around while you're sand which filling.


 cheers mate


----------



## anna1

Morning!

back

lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip 4x12

seated cable row 4x12

rack pulls 4x8

dumbbell rows 4x8

pullovers 4x8

triceps

pressdowns 3x15

pushdowns 2x15 . Single arm 2 to failure

reverse grip 2 to failure

those overhead extensions 2x20

core work

have a great day !

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 5x12

romanians 5x12

bulgarian splits 4x10

leg press 5x12

leg extensions 4x15

abductions 3x25

shoulders

ohp 4x8

incline bench 4x15

lateral raises 4x20

face pulls 4x15

core work

i feel upper body has benefited from higher frequency and is growing decently ( so is my waistline lol)

let's hope legs respond the same

have a great day !

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x12
> 
> romanians 5x12
> 
> bulgarian splits 4x10
> 
> leg press 5x12
> 
> leg extensions 4x15
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> shoulders
> 
> ohp 4x8
> 
> incline bench 4x15
> 
> lateral raises 4x20
> 
> face pulls 4x15
> 
> core work
> 
> i feel upper body has benefited from higher frequency and is growing decently ( so is my waistline lol)
> 
> let's hope legs respond the same
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 166653


 You've got a better back than half the lads here now :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> You've got a better back than half the lads here now :lol:


 Haha . Thank you . I think it's my favorite body part to train . Maybe that's why it has developed better lol

x


----------



## Gary29

Brute.


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Brute.


 Thanx Gary ( I think)

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Haha . Thank you . I think it's my favorite body part to train . Maybe that's why it has developed better lol
> 
> x


 Yea I get that, chest and shoulders are my favourite and they're progressing best for me, my arms hurt most days so they get the least love :lol:

And legs... well... let's not go there :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Yea I get that, chest and shoulders are my favourite and they're progressing best for me, my arms hurt most days so they get the least love :lol:
> 
> And legs... well... let's not go there :lol:


 Your shoulders look great . Not a great difference from your last pic despite the break .

Hope to see your log active again


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Your shoulders look great . Not a great difference from your last pic despite the break .
> 
> Hope to see your log active again


 Thanks, yea no more breaks  Shoulders today actually, always a good day


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x12
> 
> romanians 5x12
> 
> bulgarian splits 4x10
> 
> leg press 5x12
> 
> leg extensions 4x15
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> shoulders
> 
> ohp 4x8
> 
> incline bench 4x15
> 
> lateral raises 4x20
> 
> face pulls 4x15
> 
> core work
> 
> i feel upper body has benefited from higher frequency and is growing decently ( so is my waistline lol)
> 
> let's hope legs respond the same
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 166653


 Looking strong Alan.

Wonder what those nipples look like. Post a close up pic to beat the ukm censorship.

@Gary29 i think Al could be female, thoughts?


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> Looking strong Alan.
> 
> Wonder what those nipples look like. Post a close up pic to beat the ukm censorship.
> 
> @Gary29 i think Al could be female, thoughts?


 Trying hard to get me banned, don't you Jimmy


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x12
> 
> romanians 5x12
> 
> bulgarian splits 4x10
> 
> leg press 5x12
> 
> leg extensions 4x15
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> shoulders
> 
> ohp 4x8
> 
> incline bench 4x15
> 
> lateral raises 4x20
> 
> face pulls 4x15
> 
> core work
> 
> i feel upper body has benefited from higher frequency and is growing decently ( so is my waistline lol)
> 
> let's hope legs respond the same
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 166653


 developing really well, cracking work.


----------



## MXD

That's a hell of a lot of volume fair play


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> developing really well, cracking work.


 Thank you May . Really enjoying this . Not looking forward to the dieting bit at all 

x


----------



## MXD

anna1 said:


> Thank you May . Really enjoying this . Not looking forward to the dieting bit at all
> 
> x


 I feel ya, just started back myself it's nice to grow abs get big I'm looking to compete sept time possibly so just gonna get keep it tight from the off


----------



## anna1

MXD said:


> That's a hell of a lot of volume fair play


 Thank you .

Well in all fairness I think it's just the angle 

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Thank you May . Really enjoying this . Not looking forward to the dieting bit at all
> 
> x


 the dieting bit is crap, thats why a lot of us dont stick to it very well. lols. ...


----------



## anna1

MXD said:


> I feel ya, just started back myself it's nice to grow abs get big I'm looking to compete sept time possibly so just gonna get keep it tight from the off


 Oh , you want to compete?

Will be interesting to see your journey .


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Trying hard to get me banned, don't you Jimmy


 nipple wont get you banned, come on Al


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> the dieting bit is crap, thats why a lot of us dont stick to it very well. lols. ...


 It's ok . Last time I dieted it was only 4 days a week


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> nipple wont get you banned, come on Al


 Might pour my electrolytes on my tshirt on Friday

x


----------



## MXD

anna1 said:


> Oh , you want to compete?
> 
> Will be interesting to see your journey .


 Well at least get down to 6% at 85k or so like I have been in the past. I never did compete but looking at old pictures I really should have.

same with yours


----------



## anna1

MXD said:


> Well at least get down to 6% at 85k or so like I have been in the past. I never did compete but looking at old pictures I really should have.
> 
> same with yours


 Aw . Thank you so much , but not really ha

truth is your older pics are pretty impressive


----------



## MXD

anna1 said:


> Aw . Thank you so much , but not really ha
> 
> truth is your older pics are pretty impressive


 Defo!

And awh thanks


----------



## anna1

MXD said:


> Defo!
> 
> And awh thanks


 :lol:


----------



## Gary29

Heavyassweights said:


> Looking strong Alan.
> 
> Wonder what those nipples look like. Post a close up pic to beat the ukm censorship.
> 
> @Gary29 i think Al could be female, thoughts?


 I don't care where the pics come from, as long as they keep coming.

White knights can mug themselves off as much as they like, not my problem, I won't be going for a long walk in Athens, that's too thirsty even for me.


----------



## Gary29

@Heavyassweights In for burger nips though...always in for that.


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Might pour my electrolytes on my tshirt on Friday
> 
> x


 dont let us down Al.

what electrolytes are you favouring?


----------



## Heavyassweights

Gary29 said:


> @Heavyassweights In for burger nips though...always in for that.


 i bet she has football studs and loves getting them tweaked, Alan?


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> @Heavyassweights In for burger nips though...always in for that.


 I like how you both go wild


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x12
> 
> romanians 5x12
> 
> bulgarian splits 4x10
> 
> leg press 5x12
> 
> leg extensions 4x15
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> shoulders
> 
> ohp 4x8
> 
> incline bench 4x15
> 
> lateral raises 4x20
> 
> face pulls 4x15
> 
> core work
> 
> i feel upper body has benefited from higher frequency and is growing decently ( so is my waistline lol)
> 
> let's hope legs respond the same
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 166653


 Was gonna go for another tribal but decided on this one instead :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Was gonna go for another tribal but decided on this one instead :lol:


 Haha you're good :lol:


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Haha you're good :lol:


 Can't take credit for that one :lol:

https://photofunia.com/categories/all_effects


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Can't take credit for that one :lol:
> 
> https://photofunia.com/categories/all_effects


 Thanx for that , might come handy

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Thanx for that , might come handy
> 
> x












:lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> :lol:


 :lol:

oh God I'm crying that's so funny


----------



## Ferenor

Woah it's just Wednesday didn't expected already bra-less


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> :lol:
> 
> oh God I'm crying that's so funny


 OK one last one :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> OK one last one :lol:


 :lol:

my God that's spectacular.

I'll show that to other gym members and say I did a Xmas photo shoot haha


----------



## anna1

Ferenor said:


> Woah it's just Wednesday didn't expected already bra-less


 Couldn't get any nice gym pics so I thought what the hell


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> :lol:
> 
> my God that's spectacular.
> 
> I'll show that to other gym members and say I did a Xmas photo shoot haha


 I should have put those two photos in the coffee shop window, would have looked like Amsterdam :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> I should have put those two photos in the coffee shop window, would have looked like Amsterdam :lol:


 Put me on the wine bottle. If I ever go missing noone will expect to see me on a milk carton box


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Put me on the wine bottle. If I ever go missing noone will expect to see me on a milk carton box












:lol:


----------



## Cypionate

Right, I'm stopping now :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> :lol:


 Chateau de Anna :lol:


----------



## Toranator

Looking great Anna, made some good gains there looking thick! Great job.


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Looking great Anna, made some good gains there looking thick! Great job.


 Thank you , where have you been ?

How's bjj treating you?


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Thank you , where have you been ?
> 
> How's bjj treating you?


 Well...... Lmao.

Was about a month and a half in.... Loving it! So much fun..... Then I tore my MCL paired up with a fat guy doing some throws... Leg planted and yeah.... Well at least I think that's the reason only thing I can think of. I felt a little something rearranged myself and continued.

Fine all night at home, then in morning couldn't put any weight on my knee, so yeah still recovering lol been back doing legs last month or so slowly building it up, but not sure if I should even go back BJJ I don't think I could hold guard confidently as that's my Acl, pcl and mcl all left knee torn lol....

So yeah.... Bit of a fu**ing disaster really. Really upset me injuring my left knee again, sick to death of it and my legs have shrunk yet again, luckily still holding decent mass so don't look completely stupid and still have definition just another set back.

Probably step back from any contact sports that's football and now jiujitsu I have to give up due to my effed up knee.

Other than that I've been good and just working and stuff haven't frequented the forum much.

How you been?


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Well...... Lmao.
> 
> Was about a month and a half in.... Loving it! So much fun..... Then I tore my MCL paired up with a fat guy doing some throws... Leg planted and yeah.... Well at least I think that's the reason only thing I can think of. I felt a little something rearranged myself and continued.
> 
> Fine all night at home, then in morning couldn't put any weight on my knee, so yeah still recovering lol been back doing legs last month or so slowly building it up, but not sure if I should even go back BJJ I don't think I could hold guard confidently as that's my Acl, pcl and mcl all left knee torn lol....
> 
> So yeah.... Bit of a fu**ing disaster really. Really upset me injuring my left knee again, sick to death of it and my legs have shrunk yet again, luckily still holding decent mass so don't look completely stupid and still have definition just another set back.
> 
> Probably step back from any contact sports that's football and now jiujitsu I have to give up due to my effed up knee.
> 
> Other than that I've been good and just working and stuff haven't frequented the forum much.
> 
> How you been?


 Haha so sorry to laugh at this . It's funny the way you describe it

I was very eager to take it up but then I was reading about all the injuries people here have endured and it put me right off lol

I'm good ,all calm here , thank you .

Just trying to add a bit of size this winter


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Haha so sorry to laugh at this . It's funny the way you describe it
> 
> I was very eager to take it up but then I was reading about all the injuries people here have endured and it put me right off lol
> 
> I'm good ,all calm here , thank you .
> 
> Just trying to add a bit of size this winter


 Haha if only I had half the brain you did I'd be injury free I guess.

I do get told my descriptive nature is hillarious, I don't see it personally.

I did enjoy it a lot though would recommend but yeah, the injury prone should stay away... Ie ME!!!!

Can definitely tell youre looking beast. I'm just floating around about 87kg at the moment which is fairly heavy for a 5ft9 midget. Just getting protein in and eating whatever I fancy really no strict diet. Still hitting gym 5x a week. Strengths decent but I'm not training too heavy just controlled 8-12 reps enjoying it again. Don't wanna be taking it too serious again like I used to, I became obsessed lol like serious if rice was 101g I'd put 1g back ffs.... I love not weighing my rice now haha.


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Haha if only I had half the brain you did I'd be injury free I guess.
> 
> I do get told my descriptive nature is hillarious, I don't see it personally.
> 
> I did enjoy it a lot though would recommend but yeah, the injury prone should stay away... Ie ME!!!!
> 
> Can definitely tell youre looking beast. I'm just floating around about 87kg at the moment which is fairly heavy for a 5ft9 midget. Just getting protein in and eating whatever I fancy really no strict diet. Still hitting gym 5x a week. Strengths decent but I'm not training too heavy just controlled 8-12 reps enjoying it again. Don't wanna be taking it too serious again like I used to, I became obsessed lol like serious if rice was 101g I'd put 1g back ffs.... I love not weighing my rice now haha.


 Best part of winter, isn't it ?

Eating what you want .

I gave up trying to reach pbs too .

(I might try my luck with deadlifts tomorrow though :whistling: )


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Best part of winter, isn't it ?
> 
> Eating what you want .
> 
> I gave up trying to reach pbs too .
> 
> (I might try my luck with deadlifts tomorrow though :whistling: )


 Absolutely. Just enjoying it all. Don't wanna get any niggles so keeping weight moderate. Build up slowly usually I jump up far too fast due to the gear kicking in etc but then your ligaments can't take it and I end up with niggles all over. Trying to pace myself. Only on a small dose anyway. 250mg test 300mg mast, feels nice. Sex drive is amazing on mast haha. I love the stuff. Idk if you take any mast or anything but it'll make you a maniac haha honest.

Lol don't do pbs but gonna try deadlift pb tomorrow... Hmmmm??? Lol.


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Absolutely. Just enjoying it all. Don't wanna get any niggles so keeping weight moderate. Build up slowly usually I jump up far too fast due to the gear kicking in etc but then your ligaments can't take it and I end up with niggles all over. Trying to pace myself. Only on a small dose anyway. 250mg test 300mg mast, feels nice. Sex drive is amazing on mast haha. I love the stuff. Idk if you take any mast or anything but it'll make you a maniac haha honest.
> 
> Lol don't do pbs but gonna try deadlift pb tomorrow... Hmmmm??? Lol.


 Haha yeah I don't see me trying masteron anytime soon lol

although I was tempted to try just a tiny winny bit of primo ha


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Haha yeah I don't see me trying masteron anytime soon lol
> 
> although I was tempted to try just a tiny winny bit of primo ha


 Haha don't wanna get manly though do you. Think the lads will stop looking at your log pics then haha.


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Haha don't wanna get manly though do you. Think the lads will stop looking at your log pics then haha.


 Not manly lol wouldn't like that

25mg a week maybe just to experiment a bit . Don't know I just might when I start dieting


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Not manly lol wouldn't like that
> 
> 25mg a week maybe just to experiment a bit . Don't know I just might when I start dieting


 Haha well you know what you're doing, so I'm. Sure you wouldn't end up manly. Whatever you've done so far it's lead you where you are and look good so all good.


----------



## anna1

Morning!

back

lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip 4x12 each

seated cable rows 4x12

chest support rows 3x8

dumbbell rows 3x8

deadlifts 5x5

cable pullovers 3x15

triceps

pressdowns 3x15

pushdowns 3x15

single arm pushdowns alternating grips 2x failure

core

have a great day !

x


----------



## Gary29

The boys are expecting great things today Al, it's on you to get us all in the Christmas spirit, you don't want to let the UK-M boys down do you?

Nips.....


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> The boys are expecting great things today Al, it's on you to get us all in the Christmas spirit, you don't want to let the UK-M boys down do you?
> 
> Nips.....


 Lol

Merry Christmas Gary !

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 5x12

romanians 5x12

bulgarians splits 4x15

leg extensions 5x15

seated leg curls 4x12

abductions 3x25

shoulders

ohp 5x8

Incline bench 4x15

lateral raises 5x15

rear delt flies on cable machine 4x15

did a bit of a comparison to see how much I've advanced so this is me September 2017 vs now

nothing spectacular but I'm happy , hopefully I will have reached my goals by summer '20

have a great weekend!

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x12
> 
> romanians 5x12
> 
> bulgarians splits 4x15
> 
> leg extensions 5x15
> 
> seated leg curls 4x12
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> shoulders
> 
> ohp 5x8
> 
> Incline bench 4x15
> 
> lateral raises 5x15
> 
> rear delt flies on cable machine 4x15
> 
> did a bit of a comparison to see how much I've advanced so this is me September 2017 vs now
> 
> nothing spectacular but I'm happy , hopefully I will have reached my goals by summer '20
> 
> have a great weekend!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 166731
> 
> 
> View attachment 166733


 ill wait for my sweaty grey leggings shot later hun ..... lols !!


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> ill wait for my sweaty grey leggings shot later hun ..... lols !!


 Wasn't hot enough today . Will try to get them drenched Monday lol

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Wasn't hot enough today . Will try to get them drenched Monday lol
> 
> x


 ha ha promises promises


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> ha ha promises promises


 I promise I'll have it Monday haha


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 5x12

sumos 5x8

leg extensions 5x15

seated leg curls 4x12

abductions 3x25

Shoulders

ohp 4x8

arnold presses 4x15

lateral raises 6x15

face pulls 4x15

core work

have a great day / week !

x


----------



## anna1

And @Mayzini

pissed , sorry sweaty leggings as promised 

x


----------



## Gary29

Nice camel toe Al.

What are your plans for Christmas pal?


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Nice camel toe Al.
> 
> What are your plans for Christmas pal?


 Looks like Xmas day I'll be cooking for 20 people again .

After that I'm not sure . Might leave for a few days . Will be last min decision really

how about you?


----------



## Gary29

anna1 said:


> Looks like Xmas day I'll be cooking for 20 people again .
> 
> After that I'm not sure . Might leave for a few days . Will be last min decision really
> 
> how about you?


 Only 20? Nice relaxing day then :lol:

I'm at my sis-in-laws, can't wait, won't have to lift a finger and eat till I pass out :thumb


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Only 20? Nice relaxing day then :lol:
> 
> I'm at my sis-in-laws, can't wait, won't have to lift a finger and eat till I pass out :thumb


 Haha . That's what Holidays are for .Eating .

Yes , I should have planned to leave earlier. Don't know how I always get trapped in this lol


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> And @Mayzini
> 
> pissed , sorry sweaty leggings as promised
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 166817


 love it either way hun put a smile on face this morning both pics !! lols merry christmas to you .


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> love it either way hun put a smile on face this morning both pics !! lols merry christmas to you .


 Thank you May

Happy Holidays to you as well

wish health and happiness to your loved ones and hope you enjoy your new home as soon as possible

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Thank you May
> 
> Happy Holidays to you as well
> 
> wish health and happiness to your loved ones and hope you enjoy your new home as soon as possible
> 
> x


 thanks Hun

move date has been set for the second week in Jan so really looking forward to it.


----------



## dtmiscool

I'll be in Greece early next year. Let's get a glute sesh in @anna1. I'll school you.


----------



## anna1

dtmiscool said:


> I'll be in Greece early next year. Let's get a glute sesh in @anna1. I'll school you.


 Oh damn . Better be saving my energy then haha . Sure , let me know when you'll be here . Will be fun


----------



## anna1

Morning!

back

lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip 3x12

seated cable rows 3x12

rack pulls 5x5

dumbbell rows 4x8

single arm pulldowns 3x12

pullovers 4x12

triceps

pressdowns 3x15

pushdowns 2x15

single arm 2x15

2 sets alternating grips to failure

core work

i 've been trying to eat a little more . Winter is helping. Last night I had fried cod and pork chops for dinner together lol

Trying to put on a little more muscle till March

have a great day !

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> back
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip 3x12
> 
> seated cable rows 3x12
> 
> rack pulls 5x5
> 
> dumbbell rows 4x8
> 
> single arm pulldowns 3x12
> 
> pullovers 4x12
> 
> triceps
> 
> pressdowns 3x15
> 
> pushdowns 2x15
> 
> single arm 2x15
> 
> 2 sets alternating grips to failure
> 
> core work
> 
> i 've been trying to eat a little more . Winter is helping. Last night I had fried cod and pork chops for dinner together lol
> 
> Trying to put on a little more muscle till March
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 166839


 i bet that ass can accommodate a decent weapon


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> i bet that ass can accommodate a decent weapon


 Are you calling me fat Jimmy?

it's ok if you are , I am 

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Are you calling me fat Jimmy?
> 
> it's ok if you are , I am
> 
> x


 im saying your ass is hungry and its time it was fed ha


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> im saying your ass is hungry and its time it was fed ha


 K will start looking for decent weapons ha


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> K will start looking for decent weapons ha


 zucchini


----------



## bornagod

Heavyassweights said:


> zucchini


 Too small........ maybe a marrow would would be better suited and id pay to see that lol


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Too small........ maybe a marrow would would be better suited and id pay to see that lol


 Thanx for the vote of confidence


----------



## Heavyassweights

bornagod said:


> Too small........ maybe a marrow would would be better suited and id pay to see that lol


 That would leave some gape, if anyone can Al can.


----------



## anna1

Morning!

had little time today so few exercises higher reps

legs

squats , romanians , leg extensions, seated leg curls all 4x15-20

abductions 3x25

shoulders

ohp , arnold presses , latetal raises , rear flies , face pulls all 5x15 -20

legs are a real struggle. They're a bit chunkier but they're starting to piss me off lol

have a great day !

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> had little time today so few exercises higher reps
> 
> legs
> 
> squats , romanians , leg extensions, seated leg curls all 4x15-20
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> shoulders
> 
> ohp , arnold presses , latetal raises , rear flies , face pulls all 5x15 -20
> 
> legs are a real struggle. They're a bit chunkier but they're starting to piss me off lol
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 166861


 looking hot as always hun, as top legs you are getting there, I am lucky in years or football and rugby meant my legs are a strong part for me, but I know others who struggle say the only thing that worked for them was high volume work. From the looks of it your reasonably long ( tall) with long limbs, personally if your looking to bring them up, hit them two maybe three times week, if three them two high volume session and then one low volume higher weight work, do this for a 4 week turn and see where you get. your quads look like they are coming along though.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> looking hot as always hun, as top legs you are getting there, I am lucky in years or football and rugby meant my legs are a strong part for me, but I know others who struggle say the only thing that worked for them was high volume work. From the looks of it your reasonably long ( tall) with long limbs, personally if your looking to bring them up, hit them two maybe three times week, if three them two high volume session and then one low volume higher weight work, do this for a 4 week turn and see where you get. your quads look like they are coming along though.


 I started working them 3 times a week this season and starting to see a bit of a difference.

I'll do what you said though and stick to higher volume twice a week .

Thank you May

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> I started working them 3 times a week this season and starting to see a bit of a difference.
> 
> I'll do what you said though and stick to higher volume twice a week .
> 
> Thank you May
> 
> x


 no worries I know legs a re difficult body part for many, whats your average leg session look like, perhaps we could take a look and suggest potentially a better strategy to bring them up. up to you lo hun.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> no worries I know legs a re difficult body part for many, whats your average leg session look like, perhaps we could take a look and suggest potentially a better strategy to bring them up. up to you lo hun.


 I stick to the basics . Squats , romanians , leg press . Usually 4-5 sets x8 and then higher reps with isolation movements . Nothing complicated.

I'll take a small break for the holidays and after that I'll seek you out for advice .

thank you so much

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> I stick to the basics . Squats , romanians , leg press . Usually 4-5 sets x8 and then higher reps with isolation movements . Nothing complicated.
> 
> I'll take a small break for the holidays and after that I'll seek you out for advice .
> 
> thank you so much
> 
> x


 ok hun, honestly give me a shout after the xmas break and if you want help planning something on the leg front. Basics are great but order of exercises and how you set up the program can often be the difference between progressing and spinning your wheels. I think if you really want to get those legs up, you should target quad dominant days and ham dominant days, really work these specific parts.

anyway have a nice christmas break.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> ok hun, honestly give me a shout after the xmas break and if you want help planning something on the leg front. Basics are great but order of exercises and how you set up the program can often be the difference between progressing and spinning your wheels. I think if you really want to get those legs up, you should target quad dominant days and ham dominant days, really work these specific parts.
> 
> anyway have a nice christmas break.


 I will . Truth is I don't know what I'm doing lol .

Thank you for your wishes. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Old n fat

I could not cope with the monotony of squats /deadlifts over and over again. I enjoy both but once a week or less is plenty for me (based on pain, I don't train the muscle until pain is gone )

when is your cut due to start ?

I'm going to be doing a horribly long and aggressive 6 month fat burn . I'm 50/50 in fear of it and excited .

Some discussion in the gym last night about body fat and timing for people to start fat burning . I've no choice but to start as soon as temptation has left the house so jan the 4th day after my 42nd birthday ? as we all know I'm fat as butter so got a lot of hardship heading my way !!

Ps are you finding you are watery from gh ?

I can feel fat cells have shrunken (lost fat possibly) but im holding water even on no testosterone. I run out of gh next week , that will be 2 months worth completed and I like it but not the moon face !


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> I could not cope with the monotony of squats /deadlifts over and over again. I enjoy both but once a week or less is plenty for me (based on pain, I don't train the muscle until pain is gone )
> 
> when is your cut due to start ?
> 
> I'm going to be doing a horribly long and aggressive 6 month fat burn . I'm 50/50 in fear of it and excited .
> 
> Some discussion in the gym last night about body fat and timing for people to start fat burning . I've no choice but to start as soon as temptation has left the house so jan the 4th day after my 42nd birthday ? as we all know I'm fat as butter so got a lot of hardship heading my way !!
> 
> Ps are you finding you are watery from gh ?
> 
> I can feel fat cells have shrunken (lost fat possibly) but im holding water even on no testosterone. I run out of gh next week , that will be 2 months worth completed and I like it but not the moon face !


 Haha . Being a bit harsh on yourself

I will start dieting beginning of March to beginning of June I think . It should be enough but we'll see .

gh I really like but yes , bloating is there . Was most visible after week 4 I think. My cheeks got so plump I resembled pics from when I was in kindergarten lol. A few low carb days though are enough to make me start looking leaner

I plan to complete at least 6 months on gh

I don't mind repeating compound exercises as till recently I was still struggling with form . Squats I enjoy . Deadlifts I only do once a week now and replace with rack pulls for the rest of the week .


----------



## Old n fat

I like gh more than peptides for convenience but I think I had tighter skin and better complexion , hair and sleep on peptides (4-5 shots a day was horrible process ) if I can find some more blacktops il run another 2 month then off for a few months see if it's a measurable difference .

I've got deadlifts later today , my strongest lifts but I'm scared of them , 200kg for reps destroyed me .. so may bring it down a notch and slow the reps down . Again once a week or even 10 days is plenty for me .

Im sure the weight will fall off you as we head to spring . I've got a long long way to go even to be close to lean , I don't want to sacrifice and muscle to get there , I know im Dreaming .


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> I like gh more than peptides for convenience but I think I had tighter skin and better complexion , hair and sleep on peptides (4-5 shots a day was horrible process ) if I can find some more blacktops il run another 2 month then off for a few months see if it's a measurable difference .
> 
> I've got deadlifts later today , my strongest lifts but I'm scared of them , 200kg for reps destroyed me .. so may bring it down a notch and slow the reps down . Again once a week or even 10 days is plenty for me .
> 
> Im sure the weight will fall off you as we head to spring . I've got a long long way to go even to be close to lean , I don't want to sacrifice and muscle to get there , I know im Dreaming .


 I've never tried peptides. All I can say with gh is that I feel more rested , I sleep much better and recover faster.

I like the overall feeling of wellbeing

if you don't recover from your deadlifts drop weight and up reps . I don't really focus on weight, just on form . I dread injuries. Will challenge myself once a month or so to see what my strength is like , but I don't train for strength .

I will only diet so I can see the fruits of my labor ( if any lol) but I don't care to get ripped. I don't mind being " curvier" at all ha


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> I will . Truth is I don't know what I'm doing lol .
> 
> Thank you for your wishes. Happy Holidays!


 I am assure you do, know more than you give yourself credit for. However after a period throwing the same routine at it doesn't allow you to target your genetic imbalances. you clearly have a decent shoulder set up nice and broad and triangular shoulders to hips, the glutes look like they are coming along, but with the long slim legs generic compounds will only get you so far others will argue differently. I believe you are at a point, your using PEDS and GH and progressively consistent, so its time to structure a training plan that is targeted on areas you want to work on. For example, for what I am aiming for I have decent legs and chest but my lats were weak even though I had a strong upper back and shoulder set up, I therefore target my weaker areas in a set so as to bring the area up. Now the lats are coming in nicely.

as I say I ma happy to help you out on a planned approach and see where we go. up to you hun no strings I enjoy working on such.


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> if you don't recover from your deadlifts drop weight and up reps . I don't really focus on weight, just on form . I dread injuries. Will challenge myself once a month or so to see what my strength is like , but I don't train for strength .
> 
> *either way, I want you inside me, everywhere.*


 You're telling me to train like a girl , I'm not doing that . Progressive overload for me . I need the pain and consequently the recovery time . Example : Tom platts trained legs once a fortnight (not that I train as hard as him , but I try ) but look what he created ! I'm uninterested in strength , the weight is just a tool to create muscle damage regardless what it weighs ..

i had no idea you felt like that about me ! Brave thing to say in public . Il think it over and get back to you n the new year .


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> I am assure you do, know more than you give yourself credit for. However after a period throwing the same routine at it doesn't allow you to target your genetic imbalances. you clearly have a decent shoulder set up nice and broad and triangular shoulders to hips, the glutes look like they are coming along, but with the long slim legs generic compounds will only get you so far others will argue differently. I believe you are at a point, your using PEDS and GH and progressively consistent, so its time to structure a training plan that is targeted on areas you want to work on. For example, for what I am aiming for I have decent legs and chest but my lats were weak even though I had a strong upper back and shoulder set up, I therefore target my weaker areas in a set so as to bring the area up. Now the lats are coming in nicely.
> 
> as I say I ma happy to help you out on a planned approach and see where we go. up to you hun no strings I enjoy working on such.


 it'd be nice to be more structured , I had been wondering if I should reconsider the split I do so your advice is more than welcome

Thank you


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> it'd be nice to be more structured , I had been wondering if I should reconsider the split I do so your advice is more than welcome
> 
> Thank you


 Dave palumbo just release an interview with Dorian Yates on YouTube they briefly talk about women and men's training and the mythology behind dorians approach . Might be interesting to you ?


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> Dave palumbo just release an interview with Dorian Yates on YouTube they briefly talk about women and men's training and the mythology behind dorians approach . Might be interesting to you ?


 Oh , I'll try to find it .

Thank you


----------



## anna1

Morning!

just a quick workout

lat pulldowns 4x12

seated cable rows 4x12

dumbbell rows 5x8

pullovers 5x8

triceps

pressdowns 4x15

pushdowns 2x15

single arm alternating grips , 2 sets to failure

core work

also did some curls. i never do biceps so felt pretty buffed after that haha

have a great day !

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> just a quick workout
> 
> lat pulldowns 4x12
> 
> seated cable rows 4x12
> 
> dumbbell rows 5x8
> 
> pullovers 5x8
> 
> triceps
> 
> pressdowns 4x15
> 
> pushdowns 2x15
> 
> single arm alternating grips , 2 sets to failure
> 
> core work
> 
> also did some curls. i never do biceps so felt pretty buffed after that haha
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 166903


 looking strong hun


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> looking strong hun


 Thank you , but not really. I should probably do more bicep work or I'll never manage more than one pullup lol

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Thank you , but not really. I should probably do more bicep work or I'll never manage one-armed pullups lol
> 
> x


 Fixed


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Fixed


 Haha yeah , I don't see that happening soon :lol:


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Haha yeah , I don't see that happening soon :lol:


 If you hold the wrist of the arm that's hanging, with the other arm, you could do a cheat 1 arm pullup probably


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> If you hold the wrist of the arm that's hanging, with the other arm, you could do a cheat 1 arm pullup probably


 How do you know this ? You've done it ? 

Also If I wrap my legs around the bar first and let go once I'm up haha


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> How do you know this ? You've done it ?
> 
> Also If I wrap my legs around the bar first and let go once I'm up haha


 Of course, well... when I was about 10, in a playground probably


----------



## jake87

You're welcome fellas


----------



## anna1

Morning!

just a quick shoulder workout today and core work

so ohp 5x8

arnold presses 5x12

lateral raises 5x15

face pulls 3x15

real delt flys on cable machine

core work

have a Very Merry Christmas everyone!

xxx


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> just a quick shoulder workout today and core work
> 
> so ohp 5x8
> 
> arnold presses 5x12
> 
> lateral raises 5x15
> 
> face pulls 3x15
> 
> real delt flys on cable machine
> 
> core work
> 
> have a Very Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> xxx
> 
> View attachment 166937


 all u needs is tattoos and your my dreamgirl... lols. have a great xmas hun xx catch up the new year and we can look at that training regime for you.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> all u needs is tattoos and your my dreamgirl... lols. have a great xmas hun xx catch up the new year and we can look at that training regime for you.


 Haha thank you May

I will . Enjoy your holidays honey

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> just a quick shoulder workout today and core work
> 
> so ohp 5x8
> 
> arnold presses 5x12
> 
> lateral raises 5x15
> 
> face pulls 3x15
> 
> real delt flys on cable machine
> 
> core work
> 
> have a Very Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> xxx
> 
> View attachment 166937


 poor xmas pic Alan, we will give you an hour to think of something better

chop chop x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> poor xmas pic Alan, we will give you an hour to think of something better
> 
> chop chop x


 What do I get in return Jimmy?


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> What do I get in return Jimmy?


 you tell me Al


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> you tell me Al


 Will think of sth naughty and get back to you


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Will think of sth naughty and get back to you


 not sure you have a naughty mind in real life lol


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> not sure you have a naughty mind in real life lol


 That's true , I don't. You'll have to take the initiative


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> That's true , I don't. You'll have to take the initiative


 the hour is almost up Al

you know what you have to do x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> the hour is almost up Al
> 
> you know what you have to do x


 Happy ? Now you owe me


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Happy ? Now you owe me
> 
> View attachment 166939


 M is happy haha


----------



## Old n fat

1,000th reply and it's to Anna's almost visible bum hole !


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> 1,000th reply and it's to Anna's almost visible bum hole !


 Wow you're right . This log has been fun

Merry Xmas honey

x


----------



## Old n fat

Thanks , the same to you and yours.

Is anyone going to actually get behind you In that position this Christmas ?


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> Thanks , the same to you and yours.
> 
> Does anyone going to actually get behind you In that position this Christmas ?


 Lol no .

Xmas with family haha


----------



## Heavyassweights

Old n fat said:


> 1,000th reply and it's to Anna's almost visible bum hole !


 i bet her A hole is tight as fcuk


----------



## Old n fat

Heavyassweights said:


> i bet her A hole is tight as fcuk


 I bet it tastes nice


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> Lol no .
> 
> Xmas with family haha


 We all do that but still find time for a Christmas rimjob , blowie and possibly a nice lubed up finger bang !

those hips should be held and that back needs to be backing up on someone !

Come on its not Christmas without one orgasm


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Happy ? Now you owe me
> 
> View attachment 166939


 Ooh lala :lol:


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> We all do that but still find time for a Christmas rimjob , blowie and possibly a nice lubed up finger bang !
> 
> those hips should be held and that back needs to be backing up on someone !
> 
> Come on its not Christmas without one orgasm


 That was a very vivid description


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> That was a very vivid description


 Born pervert , it's always on my mind .


----------



## Cypionate

Old n fat said:


> Born pervert , it's always on my mind .


 Nothing to do with the 10ml of test in you then :lol:


----------



## Old n fat

Cypionate said:


> Nothing to do with the 10ml of test in you then :lol:


 Maybe ..... but off gear I love it still it's like my hobby or something.

I advise everyone to get naked all the time though ha ha


----------



## Bobgow

anna1 said:


> Happy ? Now you owe me
> 
> View attachment 166939


 Wowza! Amazing ?


----------



## SuperRips

Haha I bet you play all sorts of games when that Nokia is out and you are home alone hey Anna. Do you literally film yourself equivalent to selfy'in


----------



## Old n fat

Whadya think ?


----------



## anna1

Bobgow said:


> Wowza! Amazing ?


 Thank you honey

Merry Christmas!

x


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Haha I bet you play all sorts of games when that Nokia is out and you are home alone hey Anna. Do you literally film yourself equivalent to selfy'in


 Haha yeah . Keep myself busy

imagine what I'll do if I get a decent camera lol

Happy Holidays!

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just dropped in to wish you










X


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just dropped in to wish you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X


 Thank you so much Bestie !

A very Merry Christmas to you !

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just dropped in to wish you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X


 White knights at Xmas are the best


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> White knights at Xmas are the best


 Merry Xmas you spaz 

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Merry Xmas you spaz
> 
> x


 Merry Christmas to you to Alan, hopefully Santa empties his sacks inside you tonight.


----------



## Old n fat

I was thinking the Christmas log would be flushed away down the loo and we would have fresh pics of anna by now !

She must be having a good time munching !


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> I was thinking the Christmas log would be flushed away down the loo and we would have fresh pics of anna by now !
> 
> She must be having a good time munching !


 Ate like a pig ha

also hurt my back moving furniture around and spend the days after on painkillers and wine lol

will wait till after New Year's to start training again

hope you had a good time


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Ate like a pig ha
> 
> also hurt my back moving furniture around and spend the days after on painkillers and wine lol
> 
> will wait till after New Year's to start training again
> 
> hope you had a good time


 Christmas time, painkillers and wine
Anna singing Busta Rhymes
La la lala laaaa.... :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Christmas time, painkillers and wine
> Anna singing Busta Rhymes
> La la lala laaaa.... :lol:


 Haha . It's been fun

boxing day watched narcos mexico the whole season twice cause I kept drowsing off lol


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Haha . It's been fun
> 
> boxing day watched narcos mexico the whole season twice cause I kept drowsing off lol


 I didn't do anything, wouldn't even have known it was xmas if the gym was open

Life was a lot more fun when I was pissed all the time :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> I didn't do anything, wouldn't even have known it was xmas if the gym was open
> 
> Life was a lot more fun when I was pissed all the time :lol:


 Well if it wasn't for the kids and the dozens of relatives coming over I wouldn't have noticed either. Don't care much for Xmas


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> Haha . It's been fun
> 
> boxing day watched narcos mexico the whole season twice cause I kept drowsing off lol


 You watched the whole season twice in 1 day?

Them pain killers made it feel like 1 day!


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> You watched the whole season twice in 1 day?
> 
> Them pain killers made it feel like 1 day!


 Yeah , I think it was 10 episodes . If I remember well, wasn't bad either. Can't wait for the rest lol


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Well if it wasn't for the kids and the dozens of relatives coming over I wouldn't have noticed either. Don't care much for Xmas


 No kids and my relatives are nobheads, so no issues there for me :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1 post up a Xmas pic, involve a chocolate Santa or something along those lines. Cheers Al x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 post up a Xmas pic, involve a chocolate Santa or something along those lines. Cheers Al x


 You want the Santa somewhere in particular or it can be anywhere?


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> You want the Santa somewhere in particular or it can be anywhere?


 Hurry up then else santa will melt :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Hurry up then else santa will melt :thumbup1:


 Out of Santas . This should do lol


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> You want the Santa somewhere in particular or it can be anywhere?


 Between your ass cheeks Al x


----------



## Heavyassweights

Chop chop


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> Chop chop


 Lol .you forget you still owe me Jimmy


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Lol .you forget you still owe me Jimmy


 You owe me plenty now get to it

chocolate Santa or equivalent wedged between your ass cheeks, not as if I'm asking you to squeeze it in lol


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> You owe me plenty now get to it
> 
> chocolate Santa or equivalent wedged between your ass cheeks, not as if I'm asking you to squeeze it in lol


 Send me a nice face pic blowing me kisses and I will


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Send me a nice face pic blowing me kisses and I will


 You better have the mop ready, once you see my mouth you'll be squirting everywhere.

Chocolate between cheeks and we can stay friends Al


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> You better have the mop ready, once you see my mouth you'll be squirting everywhere.
> 
> Chocolate between cheeks and we can stay friends Al





Heavyassweights said:


> You better have the mop ready, once you see my mouth you'll be squirting everywhere.
> 
> Chocolate between cheeks and we can stay friends Al


 Haha . Ts' ok I'll take my chances lol


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Haha . Ts' ok I'll take my chances lol


 You first Al


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> You first Al


 Pucker up sweet cheeks

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Pucker up sweet cheeks
> 
> x


 Hopefully 2019 Alan is more adventurous


----------



## Cypionate

Heavyassweights said:


> Hopefully 2019 Alan is more adventurous


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> Out of Santas . This should do lol
> 
> View attachment 167101


 For a few seconds there I though you had serious bag eyes :huh: from the all dayer/nighter killing the narcos season twice!

Pic would have looked better with a walnut in there instead....just like a proper ball bag.


----------



## anna1

Morning!

only a couple of quick workouts this week.

Today was legs

squats 4x20

leg press 4x15

stiff legged deadlifts with dumbbells. Was very light and I thought it was safe , but nope felt it in my lower back again so no more deadlifting of any form for a while .

Leg extensions supersetted with leg curls 4x15 each

abductions 3x25

not sure if I should add hyperextensions at this point or competely avoid them ?

have a great day and a marvelous 2019 !

x


----------



## Old n fat

Good work Anna , I can't face the gym yet , I had masses of joint /Tendon and muscle pain pre holidays and then got a really aggressive cold (ended up in hospital to get medication) and it's my birthday tomorrow so I can't see me in the gym anytime soon . You don't look like you gained any weight at all from Christmas food !

Tits look lovely in this pic to !!


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> Good work Anna , I can't face the gym yet , I had masses of joint /Tendon and muscle pain pre holidays and then got a really aggressive cold (ended up in hospital to get medication) and it's my birthday tomorrow so I can't see me in the gym anytime soon . You don't look like you gained any weight at all from Christmas food !
> 
> Tits look lovely in this pic to !!


 Ohh! Happy birthday !

no colds here but my back has been really bugging me these days

will just keep weight low and high reps avoiding anything tricky till I feel better

I may have gained about half a kilo which is pretty reasonable considering I was eating like I had been starved for weeks lol

get well soon and hope you have a lovely time tomorrow

x


----------



## SuperRips

Yeah pecs looking well Anna.

I'm just about to hit the gym but I've had an heads up that's it's absolutely rammed full of newbys  guess I'm gonna have to switch on my screwface and hopefully no twigs or barrels approach me thinking I've got a kind nature!


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Yeah pecs looking well Anna.
> 
> I'm just about to hit the gym but I've had an heads up that's it's absolutely rammed full of newbys  guess I'm gonna have to switch on my screwface and hopefully no twigs or barrels approach me thinking I've got a kind nature!


 Haha report back when you're done

no newbies where I go so far . Very quiet actually


----------



## Cypionate

Few new kids in today, sitting on the benches on their phones chatting, mate said he saw a girl in the cardio room do enough on the rowing machine to get a bit pink and hot looking then took a selfie and stopped :lol:


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> Ohh! Happy birthday !
> 
> no colds here but my back has been really bugging me these days
> 
> will just keep weight low and high reps avoiding anything tricky till I feel better
> 
> I may have gained about half a kilo which is pretty reasonable considering I was eating like I had been starved for weeks lol
> 
> get well soon and hope you have a lovely time tomorrow
> 
> x


 Thanks I don't celebrate my birthday if I can avoid it !

I think I will have to bring weights down and reps (hate to) I've got a 6 month cut facing me now , so I think it's wise to try to avoid injury, I just don't heal without food .

i bet I have gained about 5 kg over Xmas , I hardly eat untIL I got antibiotics, now I can't stop and it's 100% rich junk food in the house !!

Im craving clean food now.. did you have a good holiday?


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Few new kids in today, sitting on the benches on their phones chatting, mate said he saw a girl in the cardio room do enough on the rowing machine to get a bit pink and hot looking then took a selfie and stopped :lol:


 Now that you mention it I kepr seeing this woman in a room doing random wacky exercises. Later I realized she was just taking videos of herself lol


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Now that you mention it I kepr seeing this woman in a room doing random wacky exercises. Later I realized she was just taking videos of herself lol


 That was a mirror Anna :lol:


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> Thanks I don't celebrate my birthday if I can avoid it !
> 
> *I think I will have to bring weights down *and reps (hate to) I've got a 6 month cut facing me now , so I think it's wise to try to avoid injury, I just don't heal without food .
> 
> i bet I have gained about 5 kg over Xmas , I hardly eat untIL I got antibiotics, now I can't stop and it's 100% rich junk food in the house !!
> 
> Im craving clean food now.. did you have a good holiday?


 Haha I told you

Eat a lot of yogurt if you're taking antibiotics. Check that it says it contains cultivation of yogurt not the generic stuff

Thank you it was nice. Only went away for a couple of days . Rest was eating and sleeping. Really enjoyed it


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> That was a mirror Anna :lol:


 Ha b"tch :whistling:


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Ha b"tch :whistling:


 :lol: Was too easy


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> :lol: Was too easy


 Ha I know realized what I was saying minute I posted lol


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> Haha report back when you're done
> 
> no newbies where I go so far . Very quiet actually


 Weelllllllll what can I say, I was quite impressed at first...few female newbies which were looking fiiiiiinnne in their tight gear making up random stretch exercises so everyone could be impressed with their swipe and their ass munching.

Few lads in there who had no idea whatsoever on how to use certain machines then chalk their hands BEFORE putting a pair of gloves on. Couple of hefty looking dudes with their childs tshirts on. Was not impressed with some of the other ladies though with their Fanny-bellys on full view :huh: ahhh helllll no...

....other than that it was a good workout, swipes and ass munching helped keep the preworkout topped up :thumb

What is it though with these dudes that come in with holdalls just to carry their gloves.


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Weelllllllll what can I say, I was quite impressed at first...few female newbies which were looking fiiiiiinnne in their tight gear making up random stretch exercises so everyone could be impressed with their swipe and their ass munching.
> 
> Few lads in there who had no idea whatsoever on how to use certain machines then chalk their hands BEFORE putting a pair of gloves on. Couple of hefty looking dudes with their childs tshirts on. Was not impressed with some of the other ladies though with their Fanny-bellys on full view :huh: ahhh helllll no...
> 
> ....other than that it was a good workout, swipes and ass munching helped keep the preworkout topped up :thumb
> 
> What is it though with these dudes that come in with holdalls just to carry their gloves.


 Haha you're hilarious Super .

sounds like an ordinary day then lol

don't know what it is with the bags . Where I go most have a shaker with protein at least so they don't miss the " anabolic window "

even if they haven't done anything lol


----------



## superpube

anna1 said:


> Haha you're hilarious Super .
> 
> sounds like an ordinary day then lol
> 
> don't know what it is with the bags . Where I go most have a shake with their protein stick at least so they don't miss " annas bollock window "
> 
> even if they haven't done anything lol


 Geez dude


----------



## anna1

Morning!

lower back still hurts so :

back latpulldowns 7x12

dumbbell rows 5x12

seal rows 5x12

pullovers on cable 5x15

triceps

pressdowns 5x15

pushdowns 4x12

single arm pushdowns altrenating grips 3 sets to failure

I also currrled lol

wanted to get a nice tricep shot but they all suck big time ha

have a great day !

x

View attachment 167179


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

leg press 5x15

squats 5x15

leg extensions 4x15 and 2 to exhaustion each leg

seated leg curls 4x15

abductions 3x25

shoulders

press on smith machine 4x12

arnold presses 4x12

lateral raises 4x15

rear delts on cable machine 4x15

face pulls 4x15

have a wonderful weekend!

x


----------



## anna1

And no progress this week , hardly did anything so random changing room pic lol

x


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> And no progress this week , hardly did anything so random changing room pic lol
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 167221


 Cheeky! :lol:


----------



## Gary29




----------



## 25434

Morning Anna

im sure you are fine but.......are you ok? No training this week? Just being nosy as I'm in the habit of checking your workouts when I'm on my journal rounds. Hope all is well anyway, no need to reply.


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> Morning Anna
> 
> im sure you are fine but.......are you ok? No training this week? Just being nosy as I'm in the habit of checking your workouts when I'm on my journal rounds. Hope all is well anyway, no need to reply.


 Thank you for asking Flubs

lower back has been nagging so I took a couple of days off

feeling better so I'll probably go back tomorrow for a light session

hope you've fully recovered from your cold !

x


----------



## Frandeman

anna1 said:


> And no progress this week , hardly did anything so random changing room pic lol
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 167221


 Im here just for the ass pictures...

Always pleased


----------



## MM84

anna1 said:


> And no progress this week , hardly did anything so random changing room pic lol
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 167221


 Would destroy that ass 10!!!


----------



## Heavyassweights

MM84 said:


> Would destroy that ass 10!!!


 just a 7 from me

never know if Alan is post op


----------



## MM84

Heavyassweights said:


> just a 7 from me
> 
> never know if Alan is post op


 Aye not keen on crossing swords.


----------



## Toranator

Big 2019 of gains planned?


----------



## jake87

I'm sure I speak for everyone when i ask how are you gonna get your trousers on if you put your shoes on first :confused1:


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Big 2019 of gains planned?


 Don't know. That thing with my back has really depressed me.

Will go back on Monday for a light session, see how I feel


----------



## anna1

jake87 said:


> I'm sure I speak for everyone when i ask how are you gonna get your trousers on if you put your shoes on first :confused1:


 I can put a tiny skirt on no problem

x


----------



## MM84

anna1 said:


> I can put a tiny skirt on no problem
> 
> x


 Only problem I see there is your dick will hang out the bottom ?! Please confirm


----------



## anna1

MM84 said:


> Only problem I see there is your dick will hang out the bottom ?! Please confirm


 You sound like you 're looking forward to it 

x


----------



## MM84

anna1 said:


> You sound like you 're looking forward to it
> 
> x


 Always try something once


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> Don't know. That thing with my back has really depressed me.
> 
> Will go back on Monday for a light session, see how I feel


 Burn that f'in sofa :rage:


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Burn that f'in sofa :rage:


 Haha yes . Just as I was feeling I was progressing well

no worries will be back Monday

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Don't know. That thing with my back has really depressed me.


 Oi, we want none of that talk, just a temporary set back we all get now and then, drink wine, eat food, let it heal, get back to the gym


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Oi, we want none of that talk, just a temporary set back we all get now and then, drink wine, eat food, let it heal, get back to the gym


 Haha have done all of the above anyway


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Haha have done all of the above anyway


  Use it as your deload week


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Use it as your deload week


 Right. That makes sense and it's a consolation lol

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Right. That makes sense and it's a consolation lol
> 
> x


 Always a silver lining :lol:


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Don't know. That thing with my back has really depressed me.
> 
> Will go back on Monday for a light session, see how I feel


 Only just saw this, I knew ur back was bad but don't let it drag u down. Stay positive u have done really well and trained hard sndnchsbge ur physique a week or two break won't hurt. Blimey I am comkngoff the back of a month off drove me mad but life just had to come first.

Of the pin is ok start back easy tomorrow see how u go just don't do anything that loads to heavy on that lower back. So now Rdl or dead's etc. Don't go to heavy and just get the feel.

We will all suffer injuries and life problems that stall us but that's part of this life stick with it, it's an endless marathon we are on one short sprint isn't going to make a difference overall.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> Only just saw this, I knew ur back was bad but don't let it drag u down. Stay positive u have done really well and trained hard sndnchsbge ur physique a week or two break won't hurt. Blimey I am comkngoff the back of a month off drove me mad but life just had to come first.
> 
> Of the pin is ok start back easy tomorrow see how u go just don't do anything that loads to heavy on that lower back. So now Rdl or dead's etc. Don't go to heavy and just get the feel.
> 
> We will all suffer injuries and life problems that stall us but that's part of this life stick with it, it's an endless marathon we are on one short sprint isn't going to make a difference overall.


 Yes I don't plan to aggravate it . Pain is very slight and nump now but it runs from lower back down to the knee .

Feeling much better though, will stick to light weights and avoid all form of deadlifts.

Thank you so much

x


----------



## 25434

Hey there, I agree with M. You will get past this. I cracked my spine in2 places and pushed my pelvic region out a few years back in an accident and it was "a while" until I got back into my training but.......it did happen. I can't lift like I used to and I have to be aware of my bod giving me signals etc, but I can still train, and so will you be able to.

you are tall and gazelle like so I guess you are a tad prone to sore back things. Be patient and take the time to work on other bits of your bod. Take careAnna1. Xx


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> Hey there, I agree with M. You will get past this. I cracked my spine in2 places and pushed my pelvic region out a few years back in an accident and it was "a while" until I got back into my training but.......it did happen. I can't lift like I used to and I have to be aware of my bod giving me signals etc, but I can still train, and so will you be able to.
> 
> you are tall and gazelle like so I guess you are a tad prone to sore back things. Be patient and take the time to work on other bits of your bod. Take careAnna1. Xx


 I'm not exactly a gazelle, but thank you for the compliment Flubs

wow , you've been through a lot

I 'll take it easy for a while .

Thank you as always for your imput

x


----------



## anna1

So , just a light workout today

light leg press , extensions supersetted with leg curls , abductions. At least 5 sets of each , reps of 15-20

shoulders

dumbbell presses 4x15

lateral raise 4x15

face pulls 4x15

@Cypionate hands on hips pic as promised lol

have a great day everyone!

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> So , just a light workout today
> 
> light leg press , extensions supersetted with leg curls , abductions. At least 5 sets of each , reps of 15-20
> 
> shoulders
> 
> dumbbell presses 4x15
> 
> lateral raise 4x15
> 
> face pulls 4x15
> 
> @Cypionate hands on hips pic as promised lol
> 
> have a great day everyone!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 167463


----------



## adam28

Cypionate said:


>


 Mate you f**ked up , hands on hips,but pull butt cheeks apart.... :lol:


----------



## Cypionate

adam28 said:


> Mate you f**ked up , hands on hips,but pull butt cheeks apart.... :lol:


 This pic was in return for me posting one, if I ask for a cheek spread I can only imagine what @anna1 will request in return :lol:


----------



## Redsy

Cypionate said:


> This pic was in return for me posting one, if I ask for a cheek spread I can only imagine what @anna1 will request in return :lol:


 A good 4k UHD camera would be a good request


----------



## Cypionate

Redsy said:


> A good 4k UHD camera would be a good request


 I think a few people have requested that already :lol:

Don't think it's the camera quality that's the problem, it's because those are screenshots from a video


----------



## Redsy

anna1 said:


> Yes I don't plan to aggravate it . Pain is very slight and nump now but it runs from lower back down to the knee .
> 
> Feeling much better though, will stick to light weights and avoid all form of deadlifts.
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> x


 Not sure what nump means 

However, if pain runs down the back of leg from back to knee, sounds like sciatica and possible nerve infringement. Go steady, definitely with deads and similar. I speak from experience, i ignored it carried on dead lifting heavy and ended up with a back op. Its all fixed now and was massively successful but you don't need that.

Put some stretching into your routine. Consider physio or sports massage. Any pain in back or sciatica kind of pain back off. If this sounds about right you don't need to stop gym, just try not to load spine too much.

PS as is obligatory it seems. Try lifting legs above your head, whilst on your back. Legs nice and wide apart, obviously naked. Post a pic i'll check form


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> So , just a light workout today
> 
> light leg press , extensions supersetted with leg curls , abductions. At least 5 sets of each , reps of 15-20
> 
> shoulders
> 
> dumbbell presses 4x15
> 
> lateral raise 4x15
> 
> face pulls 4x15
> 
> @Cypionate hands on hips pic as promised lol
> 
> have a great day everyone!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 167463


 would impregnate 10 even if Alan


----------



## anna1

Redsy said:


> Not sure what nump means
> 
> However, if pain runs down the back of leg from back to knee, sounds like sciatica and possible nerve infringement. Go steady, definitely with deads and similar. I speak from experience, i ignored it carried on dead lifting heavy and ended up with a back op. Its all fixed now and was massively successful but you don't need that.
> 
> Put some stretching into your routine. Consider physio or sports massage. Any pain in back or sciatica kind of pain back off. If this sounds about right you don't need to stop gym, just try not to load spine too much.
> 
> PS as is obligatory it seems. Try lifting legs above your head, whilst on your back. Legs nice and wide apart, obviously naked. Post a pic i'll check form


 I was taking your post so seriously, I had to double read the last bit :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> This pic was in return for me posting one, if I ask for a cheek spread I can only imagine what @anna1 will request in return :lol:


 Haha yes , things would start getting nasty

x


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> So , just a light workout today
> 
> light leg press , extensions supersetted with leg curls , abductions. At least 5 sets of each , reps of 15-20
> 
> shoulders
> 
> dumbbell presses 4x15
> 
> lateral raise 4x15
> 
> face pulls 4x15
> 
> @Cypionate hands on hips pic as promised lol
> 
> have a great day everyone!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 167463


 Anna that ass just needs a good wrecking FaCt!!


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> So , just a light workout today
> 
> light leg press , extensions supersetted with leg curls , abductions. At least 5 sets of each , reps of 15-20
> 
> shoulders
> 
> dumbbell presses 4x15
> 
> lateral raise 4x15
> 
> face pulls 4x15
> 
> @Cypionate hands on hips pic as promised lol
> 
> have a great day everyone!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 167463


 And now spread arse cheeks nice and wide and say cheese


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Anna that ass just needs a good wrecking FaCt!!


 I'll let my back heal properly first


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> And now spread arse cheeks nice and wide and say cheese


 I just might on Friday lol


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> I just might on Friday lol


 Make sure we don't see any cheese though :huh:


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> I just might on Friday lol


 Ye as superrips said no cheese and no cling ons, oh and no underwear of any kind please. Thank you, that is all, have a great rest of your day :001_tt2:


----------



## Redsy

anna1 said:


> I was taking your post so seriously, I had to double read the last bit :lol:


 The first bit was serious and heart felt. The second bit, sorry, just couldn't help myself :whistling:


----------



## anna1

Redsy said:


> The first bit was serious and heart felt. The second bit, sorry, just couldn't help myself :whistling:


 Thank you for your advice though.

Sorry you had to go through all this


----------



## Cypionate

The plot thickens....


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> The plot thickens....


 In my movie she'd only be wearing the tie probably 

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> In my movie she'd only be wearing the tie probably
> 
> x


 Start filming that movie asap :lol:


----------



## anna1

Morning

back

lat pulldowns 4x12

chest supported rows 4x12

seal rows 4x12

triceps

pressdowns 3x15

pushdows 3x15

french press 2x12

Bit of ab work and back hyperextensions

have a great day !


----------



## MM84

anna1 said:


> In my movie she'd only be wearing the tie probably
> 
> x


 Prove it .........


----------



## anna1

MM84 said:


> Prove it .........


 Just gathering funds . We need ties , heels and a cheap phone to record . Not easy


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning
> 
> back
> 
> lat pulldowns 4x12
> 
> chest supported rows 4x12
> 
> seal rows 4x12
> 
> triceps
> 
> pressdowns 3x15
> 
> pushdows 3x15
> 
> french press 2x12
> 
> Bit of ab work and back hyperextensions
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> View attachment 167469


 not impressed with pic Alan x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> not impressed with pic Alan x


 I have a good one for you baby


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> I have a good one for you baby
> 
> View attachment 167473


 iv got a good cream to get they marks off


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Don't know. That thing with my back has really depressed me.
> 
> Will go back on Monday for a light session, see how I feel


 Ahhh... I've just been to physio about my knee today and my lower left side of my back has been playing up. Got a soft tissue massage and was perfect after... Lasted 5 mins though sadly.


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Ahhh... I've just been to physio about my knee today and my lower left side of my back has been playing up. Got a soft tissue massage and was perfect after... Lasted 5 mins though sadly.


 Really? I should have booked a massage all this time. My neighbor is a physio I think, I should have exploited him


----------



## Frandeman

anna1 said:


> I have a good one for you baby
> 
> View attachment 167473


 Awesome X


----------



## anna1

Frandeman said:


> Awesome X


 Thank you . That's a great compliment coming from an expert


----------



## anna1

Morning

legs

leg extensions warm up

seated leg curls

abductions

leg press 4 sets of 15 different foot positioning in every set

shoulders

dumbbell press on incline bench 4x15

arnold presses 4x15

lateral raises 5x15

rear delts in cable machine 4x15

ab work and back hyperextensions

have a wonderful day !

x


----------



## Old n fat

Long legs , good tits and nice arse .

Do you get asked for you phone number much ?


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> I have a good one for you baby


 Fixed :lol:


----------



## Gary29

Old n fat said:


> Long legs , good tits and nice arse .
> 
> Do you get asked for you phone number much ?


 Only by people who want their roof fixing or an aerial putting up


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> Long legs , good tits and nice arse .
> 
> Do you get asked for you phone number much ?


 Thank you honey

no, not really


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> Thank you honey
> 
> no, not really


 That's f**ked up I would hassle you for it if I was in Greece . Maybe Greek men don't like women ?


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> That's f**ked up I would hassle you for it if I was in Greece . Maybe Greek men don't like women ?


 Haha no I don't think so

I practically live like a nun maybe that's why


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> Haha no I don't think so
> 
> I practically live like a nun maybe that's why


 Men like that in the uk , we want to bring the freak out in you .


----------



## anna1

Morning

back lat pulldowns 4x12

Chest supported rows 4x12

seal rows 4x12

pull overs 4x15

tricep pressdowns 4x15

pushdowns single arm 4x15 and 4x15 reverse grip

french press 4 x15

ab work and back hyperextensions

couldn't take any good pics today so just an irrelevant one lol

have a good one !

x


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> Men like that in the uk , we want to bring the freak out in you .


 Keep talking it's on the verge of breaking out lol


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> Keep talking it's on the verge of breaking out lol


 Pm me let's get fu**ing filthy !!!


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> Pm me let's get fu**ing filthy !!!


 I will next time I can't sleep . Kill some time


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> I will next time I can't sleep . Kill some time


 That's sounds good


----------



## Gary29

anna1 said:


> Haha no I don't think so
> 
> I practically live like a nun maybe that's why


 Not sure there are many Nun's uploading thousands of pictures of their arse crack all over the internet for a bunch of horny knuckle draggers to wank over, think you could be disappointed if you were expecting a free pass into heaven


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Not sure there are many Nun's uploading thousands of pictures of their arse crack all over the internet for a bunch of horny knuckle draggers to wank over, think you could be disappointed if you were expecting a free pass into heaven


 Don't care if it's not free and I have to do any favors Gary

x


----------



## anna1

Very little time today so only shoulders

press on smith machine 8x5

arnold presses 4x12

dumbbell presses incline bench 4x12

lateral raises 5x15

face pulls 4x15

x


----------



## anna1

And after requests , stupidest progress pic ever posted lol

have a great weekend!

x


----------



## Gary29

Write 'UK-M' or 'Gary29' on the next one and silence all the doubters Al


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Write 'UK-M' or 'Gary29' on the next one and silence all the doubters Al


 I will Gary


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> And after requests , stupidest progress pic ever posted lol
> 
> have a great weekend!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 167629


 back looks better


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> back looks better


 Not sure if joking or not lol

hopefully it will be better soon

looking forward to starting a proper regime next week

x


----------



## Old n fat

Im still hoping for a simple side boob , like full profile with visible nipple through the vest top


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> Im still hoping for a simple side boob , like full profile with visible nipple through the vest top


 Don't know if mods delete the thread after that


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> Don't know if mods delete the thread after that


 Need to find an image host so you can pm me it .


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Not sure if joking or not lol
> 
> hopefully it will be better soon
> 
> looking forward to starting a proper regime next week
> 
> x


 course, I am joking, your back and all of you looks mighty fine !! lols


----------



## Old n fat

That side boob pic you sent was awesome !

ive saved it to my phone and deleted the message like you said .

A real work of art , thanks again .


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> That side boob pic you sent was awesome !
> 
> ive saved it to my phone and deleted the message like you said .
> 
> A real work of art , thanks again .


 Glad you liked it . Was really nervous about what you'd think


----------



## Cypionate

Old n fat said:


> That side boob pic you sent was awesome !
> 
> ive saved it to my phone and deleted the message like you said .
> 
> A real work of art , thanks again .


 I did the same with the 15 min full frontal video @anna1sent me

(I was confused why you only asked for a side boob)


----------



## Old n fat

Cypionate said:


> I did the same with the 15 min full frontal video @anna1sent me
> 
> (I was confused why you only asked for a side boob)


 Just wanted erotica not porn this time . I've been buying used knickers of Anna for 3 months .


----------



## Cypionate

Old n fat said:


> Just wanted erotica not porn this time . I've been buy used knickers of Anna for 3 months .


 I know, I take them off for her then post them to you, she just does the wearing part :lol:

@anna1


----------



## Old n fat

Cypionate said:


> I know, I take them off for her then post them to you, she just does the wearing part :lol:
> 
> @anna1


 In that case rub um on the little slot a bit more on the next pair I could only taste washing powder on the last ones , was a boner killer .


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

seated curls 4x15

leg extensions 4x15

leg press 4x12

romanian deadlifts with dumbbells 3x12

hip thrusts 4x15

abductions 2x25

thank you so much for putting this plan together for me @Mayzini

also , turning 44 today

really wishing for no more setbacks and that I finally get the legs I dream of lol

have a great week everyone!

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> seated curls 4x15
> 
> leg extensions 4x15
> 
> leg press 4x12
> 
> romanian deadlifts with dumbbells 3x12
> 
> hip thrusts 4x15
> 
> abductions 2x25
> 
> thank you so much for putting this plan together for me @Mayzini
> 
> also , turning 44 today
> 
> really wishing for no more setbacks and that I finally get the legs I dream of lol
> 
> have a great week everyone!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 167719


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


>


 Haha thank you . Best birthday present ever


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Haha thank you . Best birthday present ever


 They're actually the full version of my back photo I took yesterday :lol:


----------



## 25434

Hronia polla. Xx.


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> Hronia polla. Xx.


 Thank you so much Flubs!

Love those chipmunks!

x


----------



## Old n fat

Happy birthday!!

is dj tits aka heavy ass weights taking you out raving again ?


----------



## TURBS

Happy Birthday... hope you have a great day and weekend


----------



## Henda83

Happy bday


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> Happy birthday!!
> 
> is dj tits aka heavy ass weights taking you out raving again ?


 Getting oiled up and ready


----------



## anna1

TERBO said:


> Happy Birthday... hope you have a great day and weekend


 Thank you so much . Had a lovely time , thank you

x


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> Happy bday


 Thank you honey

x


----------



## Old n fat

Why don't I get a kiss on my messages ?

Is this it ? Your breaking up with me on your birthday ?

I take it back your not aloud to fart on my chest now , forget it you perv , im not letting you do it anymore.


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> Why don't I get a kiss on my messages ?
> 
> Is this it ? Your breaking up with me on your birthday ?
> 
> I take it back your not aloud to fart on my chest now , forget it you perv , im not letting you do it anymore.


 xxx


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> seated curls 4x15
> 
> leg extensions 4x15
> 
> leg press 4x12
> 
> romanian deadlifts with dumbbells 3x12
> 
> hip thrusts 4x15
> 
> abductions 2x25
> 
> thank you so much for putting this plan together for me @Mayzini
> 
> also , turning 44 today
> 
> really wishing for no more setbacks and that I finally get the legs I dream of lol
> 
> have a great week everyone!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 167719


 Καλή γενέθλια σέξι μαμά xx

Hope thats correct lol


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Καλή γενέθλια σέξι μαμά xx
> 
> Hope thats correct lol


 Haha . Yes , it is . Thank you so much

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> seated curls 4x15
> 
> leg extensions 4x15
> 
> leg press 4x12
> 
> romanian deadlifts with dumbbells 3x12
> 
> hip thrusts 4x15
> 
> abductions 2x25
> 
> thank you so much for putting this plan together for me @Mayzini
> 
> also , turning 44 today
> 
> really wishing for no more setbacks and that I finally get the legs I dream of lol
> 
> have a great week everyone!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 167719


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Haha . Yes , it is . Thank you so much
> 
> x


 Phew lol

Hope you've had a lovely day?

Had anything nice for your birthday?


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> seated curls 4x15
> 
> leg extensions 4x15
> 
> leg press 4x12
> 
> romanian deadlifts with dumbbells 3x12
> 
> hip thrusts 4x15
> 
> abductions 2x25
> 
> thank you so much for putting this plan together for me @Mayzini
> 
> also , turning 44 today
> 
> really wishing for no more setbacks and that I finally get the legs I dream of lol
> 
> have a great week everyone!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 167719


 happy birthday hun glad to see you back in and hitting hard. 44 and hot hun take it right there.


----------



## Heavyassweights

bornagod said:


> Phew lol
> 
> Hope you've had a lovely day?
> 
> Had anything nice for your birthday?


 @anna1 tell us what you got for your birthday?


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Phew lol
> 
> Hope you've had a lovely day?
> 
> Had anything nice for your birthday?


 Yes , it was nice . Just friends and family visiting. Will have the whole cake later by myself later lol

x


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> happy birthday hun glad to see you back in and hitting hard. 44 and hot hun take it right there.


 Thank you so much May !

x


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


>


 Thank you !

x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 tell us what you got for your birthday?


 Got a massive dildo

happy ? :lol:

x


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Got a massive dildo
> 
> happy ? :lol:
> 
> x





Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 tell us what you got for your birthday?


 Something is telling me you had some thing to do with the dildo, no?



anna1 said:


> Yes , it was nice . Just friends and family visiting. Will have the whole cake later by myself later lol
> 
> x


 Ah glad to hear, but that's not my idea of nice lol

In for the cake porn pics later :smoke:


----------



## anna1

Morning!

upper day

incline bench 3x12( havent done those in a while , want to see what it will feel like tomorrow lol)

shoulder press on smith machine 4x8

yates rows 4x12

lat pulldowns close grip 3x12

wide grip 2x12

dips 4 to failure

pressdowns supersetted with cable curls 3x12 , one set to failure

single arm pushdowns alternating grips 2 sets to failure

have a great day !

x


----------



## Old n fat

That's almost a the side boob I requested.


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Legs

leg extensions 2x25

Leg press , low foot positioning 2x12

follow up sets of25 reps , 15, 10 and 5 with 10 sec breaks ( that was so freakin tough lol )

walking lunges 2x20 steps . I hate them , keep thinking that I'll fall over but they 're a killer

goblet squats supersetted with body weight squats 2 x failure

core work

have a wonderful day !

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Legs
> 
> leg extensions 2x25
> 
> Leg press , low foot positioning 2x12
> 
> follow up sets of25 reps , 15, 10 and 5 with 10 sec breaks ( that was so freakin tough lol )
> 
> walking lunges 2x20 steps . I hate them , keep thinking that I'll fall over but they 're a killer
> 
> goblet squats supersetted with body weight squats 2 x failure
> 
> core work
> 
> have a wonderful day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 167803


 hope your enjoying things !!! lols never said it was gonna be easy !! lols


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> hope your enjoying things !!! lols never said it was gonna be easy !! lols


 I enjoy the new variety. Have had doms all week lol

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

upper

dumbbell presses supersetted with flies 3x12

standing dumbbell press 6x4

lateral raises +front raises 3x12

Rack pulls 3x12

Lat pulldowns underhand grip 3x12

currrrrrls supersetted with dips 3x15

single arm pushdowns alternating grips 2 to failure

core work

have a great day !

x


----------



## Gary29

Twinge


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Twinge


 What's that you little perv ?


----------



## Old n fat

Anna you have banging tits or bras or both .

That position is how I imagine our first night together. You doing heavy push movements.


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> Anna you have banging tits or bras or both .
> 
> That position is how I imagine our first night together. You doing heavy push movements.


 Haha you're a funny guy .

Why am I doing the pushing?


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Why am I doing the pushing?


 You're also screaming Nooo not the tea-bag :lol:


----------



## Old n fat

Cypionate said:


> You're also screaming Nooo not the tea-bag :lol:


 Anna: I said no gooch tonight !!


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> Haha you're a funny guy .
> 
> Why am I doing the pushing?


 Just trying to get me off you I should imagine , im not in your league I dont think . Not since the facial surgery went wrong .

Thank god I have my hat to draw attention away from it .

Stay in school kids and don't do home Botox .


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> Just trying to get me off you I should imagine , im not in your league I dont think . Not since the facial surgery went wrong .
> 
> Thank god I have my hat to draw attention away from it .
> 
> Stay in school kids and don't do home Botox .
> 
> View attachment 167833


 That's a great compliment but I'm not a super model either lol


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> That's a great compliment but I'm not a super model either lol


 Dunno the milf runs strong in you .


----------



## Bobgow

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> upper
> 
> dumbbell presses supersetted with flies 3x12
> 
> standing dumbbell press 6x4
> 
> lateral raises +front raises 3x12
> 
> Rack pulls 3x12
> 
> Lat pulldowns underhand grip 3x12
> 
> currrrrrls supersetted with dips 3x15
> 
> single arm pushdowns alternating grips 2 to failure
> 
> core work
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 167831


 Enhanced or real? Cracking set Anna!


----------



## Gary29

anna1 said:


> What's that you little perv ?


 Would eat my fish supper off your stomach Al


----------



## Heavyassweights

Gary29 said:


> Would eat my fish supper off your stomach Al


 Bit tame Gary, i would eat it out her arse.


----------



## Old n fat

Heavyassweights said:


> Bit tame Gary, i would eat it out her arse.


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

leg extensions supersetted with leg curls sets of 25 , 15 and 10

leg press different foot positions 5x10

Front squats 10 x4

hip thrusts 3x15

ab work

x


----------



## anna1

So this is the first week after a while that I've worked out properly.

sore everywhere lol

have a great weekend everyone!

wrote ukm as requested @Gary29


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> So this is the first week after a while that I've worked out properly.
> 
> sore everywhere lol
> 
> have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> wrote ukm as requested @Gary29
> 
> View attachment 167855


 Looking nicely cut there, got some good definition going on, putting me to shame :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Looking nicely cut there, got some good definition going on, putting me to shame :lol:


 Wow eye for detail Cyp . Well nothing much. Have been eating pretty much what I want

not sure if I start dieting this spring. Maybe just keep trying to put on some muscle without turning completely into a cow lol


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Wow eye for detail Cyp . Well nothing much. Have been eating pretty much what I want
> 
> not sure if I start dieting this spring. Maybe just keep trying to put on some muscle without turning completely into a cow lol


 Whatever you're doing seems to be working  If it's not broken.... :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Whatever you're doing seems to be working  If it's not broken.... :lol:


 Nothing specific really.

I eat and drink what I want . I try not to miss workouts that's all and when I do I try to do something else

will get back on a bit of anavar too . I miss it


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Nothing specific really.
> 
> I eat and drink what I want . I try not to miss workouts that's all and when I do I try to do something else
> 
> will get back on a bit of anavar too . I miss it


 Being 'enhanced' is fairly addictive 

Maybe all that wine is helping keep the water off, Vodka worked for Coleman back in his day

I should start drinking again :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Being 'enhanced' is fairly addictive
> 
> Maybe all that wine is helping keep the water off, Vodka worked for Coleman back in his day
> 
> I should start drinking again :lol:


 Lol don't start drinking. You'll disappear again


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Lol don't start drinking. You'll disappear again


 In more ways than one, I lose so much size if I drink because I don't eat lol

Nah not planning on it, I like not having a hangover :lol:


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> So this is the first week after a while that I've worked out properly.
> 
> sore everywhere lol
> 
> have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> wrote ukm as requested @Gary29
> 
> View attachment 167855


----------



## Gary29

Nice photoshop skills Al, very clever x


----------



## Old n fat

Did you have knickers on when you took that picture?

Helps get get to the money shot if I know


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> Did you have knickers on when you took that picture?
> 
> Helps get get to the money shot if I know


 I did but they were really really really tiny

x


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> I did but they were really really really tiny
> 
> x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

seated leg curls 3x15

leg extensions 3x15

leg press high foot placement 3x12

romanians with dumbbells 3x15

hip thrusts 3x15

abductions 2x25

ab work

have a great week !

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> seated keg curls 3x15
> 
> leg extensions 3x15
> 
> leg press high foot placement 3x12
> 
> romanians with dumbbells 3x15
> 
> hip thrusts 3x15
> 
> abductions 2x25
> 
> ab work
> 
> have a great week !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 167943


 hope things are going well anna nice to see you back full training.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> hope things are going well anna nice to see you back full training.


 Yes they are . Thank you !

I tweak things a bit depending how I feel , but generally everything fine so far

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Yes they are . Thank you !
> 
> I tweak things a bit depending how I feel , but generally everything fine so far
> 
> x


 we all have to work around our bodies and injuries as we progress, I limit over pressing as after my accident, where I dislocated both shoulders there is a weakness in the position and only a slight variation in angle can cause the shoulder to pop. I dont ever press above the head with dumbells as a result and limit it to barbell ( military press or seated) , smith machine ( which is under rated when you get lifting heavy) or machine press. the latter keep the angle of the lift in one position.

keep it up, you will smash your goals.


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> seated leg curls 3x15
> 
> leg extensions 3x15
> 
> leg press high foot placement 3x12
> 
> romanians with dumbbells 3x15
> 
> hip thrusts 3x15
> 
> abductions 2x25
> 
> ab work
> 
> have a great week !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 167943


 The more I stare at that pic the more weird your head looks :huh: it's like you twisted your neck big time lol


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> The more I stare at that pic the more weird your head looks :huh: it's like you twisted your neck big time lol


 I can also spin my head around like the girl from the Exorcist 

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Upper

incline bench barbell press 4x12

press on smith machine 5x8

bent over rows 4x12

lat pulldowns, wide grip and narrow grip 2x12 each

dips 4xamrap

tricep pressdowns 2x15

pushdowns supersetted with currrrrls 3x12

ab work

have a great day !

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Upper
> 
> incline bench barbell press 4x12
> 
> press on smith machine 5x8
> 
> bent over rows 4x12
> 
> lat pulldowns, wide grip and narrow grip 2x12 each
> 
> dips 4xamrap
> 
> tricep pressdowns 2x15
> 
> pushdowns supersetted with currrrrls 3x12
> 
> ab work
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 167971


 nice headphones


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> nice headphones


 Thanks papi


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Upper
> 
> incline bench barbell press 4x12
> 
> press on smith machine 5x8
> 
> bent over rows 4x12
> 
> lat pulldowns, wide grip and narrow grip 2x12 each
> 
> dips 4xamrap
> 
> tricep pressdowns 2x15
> 
> pushdowns supersetted with currrrrls 3x12
> 
> ab work
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 167971


 Shoulders and arms actually thenwhole upper body is looking good there hun xx. Let's push this on and grow


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> Shoulders and arms actually thenwhole upper body is looking good there hun xx. Let's push this on and grow


 Thank you . I enjoy being back on track . Chest and biceps I had never really worked until now .

I'm sure it will make a difference

x


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Upper
> 
> incline bench barbell press 4x12
> 
> press on smith machine 5x8
> 
> bent over rows 4x12
> 
> lat pulldowns, wide grip and narrow grip 2x12 each
> 
> dips 4xamrap
> 
> tricep pressdowns 2x15
> 
> pushdowns supersetted with currrrrls 3x12
> 
> ab work
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 167971


 There was a cameltoe moment here that was badly missed .

What should have been


----------



## Redsy

Old n fat said:


> There was a cameltoe moment here that was badly missed .
> 
> What should have been
> 
> View attachment 167987


 Love a bit of toe action in the gym


----------



## Old n fat

Redsy said:


> Love a bit of toe action in the gym


 If its not deep enough to hold a slice of bread it doesn't count .


----------



## Old n fat

Come on anna where is your daily log ?


----------



## TURBS

Annie, are you ok?
So, Annie are you ok
Are you ok, Annie
Annie, are you ok?
So, Annie are you ok
Are you ok, Annie
Annie, are you ok?
So, Annie are you ok?
Are you ok, Annie?
Annie, are you ok?
So, Annie are you ok, are you ok Annie?


----------



## Old n fat

I just got an email from Anna saying she's busy with a very special one off event . it was a brief email and this photo was attached as the only clue about why the Guinness book of records are flying out to Greece tonight. She asked me to update you all .

I know I speak for all of us when u say good luck Anna fingers crossed for you , this could be your ticket to the big time !


----------



## anna1

So finally been able to log on without problems!

today was upper day

flat bench dumbbell press and flys super 3x12

Standing dumbbell press 6x4

Dumbbell lateral raises and front raise 2x12

underhand grip pulldown 3x12

dumbbell rows 5x8

Currrrrls supersetted with bench dips 3x15

tricep pushdowns 3x15

i think I'm getting a little hefty now but not too worried about it yet

have a great afternoon!

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> So finally been able to log on without problems!
> 
> today was upper day
> 
> flat bench dumbbell press and flys super 3x12
> 
> Standing dumbbell press 6x4
> 
> Dumbbell lateral raises and front raise 2x12
> 
> underhand grip pulldown 3x12
> 
> dumbbell rows 5x8
> 
> Currrrrls supersetted with bench dips 3x15
> 
> tricep pushdowns 3x15
> 
> i think I'm getting a little hefty now but not too worried about it yet
> 
> have a great afternoon!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 168053


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


>


 Are you serious? It's a cam ?


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Are you serious? It's a cam ?


 Is the gym owner kinda pervy? :lol:

No idea lol


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Is the gym owner kinda pervy? :lol:
> 
> No idea lol


 Damn and I thought I could blackmail and get life membership for free. Will have to get up there and find out now lol


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Damn and I thought I could blackmail and get life membership for free. Will have to get up there and find out now lol


 Just keep an eye on voyeurchangingrooms.com

You might already be people's favourite star :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Just keep an eye on voyeurchangingrooms.com
> 
> You might already be people's favourite star :lol:


 I will lol


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> So finally been able to log on without problems!
> 
> today was upper day
> 
> flat bench dumbbell press and flys super 3x12
> 
> Standing dumbbell press 6x4
> 
> Dumbbell lateral raises and front raise 2x12
> 
> underhand grip pulldown 3x12
> 
> dumbbell rows 5x8
> 
> Currrrrls supersetted with bench dips 3x15
> 
> tricep pushdowns 3x15
> 
> i think I'm getting a little hefty now but not too worried about it yet
> 
> have a great afternoon!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 168053


 Looking thicc... Thicker I mean upper body.... Ermmmm..... Yeah!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> So finally been able to log on without problems!
> 
> today was upper day
> 
> flat bench dumbbell press and flys super 3x12
> 
> Standing dumbbell press 6x4
> 
> Dumbbell lateral raises and front raise 2x12
> 
> underhand grip pulldown 3x12
> 
> dumbbell rows 5x8
> 
> Currrrrls supersetted with bench dips 3x15
> 
> tricep pushdowns 3x15
> 
> i think I'm getting a little hefty now but not too worried about it yet
> 
> have a great afternoon!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 168053


 coming along nicely hun, nothing hefty there keep it going exactly as you are. shoulders and back are looking strong. Ill leave others to comment as to the lower parts.......


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Looking thicc... Thicker I mean upper body.... Ermmmm..... Yeah!
> 
> Keep up the good work.


 Thank you !

Just want to grow my legs a bit this year . I don't expect too much

how are you ?


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Thank you !
> 
> Just want to grow my legs a bit this year . I don't expect too much
> 
> how are you ?


 Happy days! Squat squat squat haha.

I'm good thanks, just submerging myself back in the full on gym life etc. Been a bit lazy lately.


----------



## anna1

Good afternoon. Not much time today so just the basics

leg extensions supersetted with seated leg curls 3x20

leg press 5x12 different foot positioning every set

front squats 4x12

abductions 3x25

ab work

really feel like I 'm back to square one after the time I lost or maybe its because it was a crappy day lol

have a great weekend!

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Good afternoon. Not much time today so just the basics
> 
> leg extensions supersetted with seated leg curls 3x20
> 
> leg press 5x12 different foot positioning every set
> 
> front squats 4x12
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> ab work
> 
> really feel like I 'm back to square one after the time I lost or maybe its because it was a crappy day lol
> 
> have a great weekend!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 168089
> 
> 
> View attachment 168091


 Hey we all have days we found ourselves and the process. You are doing really well commit to being consistent and you will smash ur goals stay positive you barely took snytine out and definitely not enough to be negative. I took a month out if u see Chelsea log he has done similar don't let ur head defeat u


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> Hey we all have days we found ourselves and the process. You are doing really well commit to being consistent and you will smash ur goals stay positive you barely took snytine out and definitely not enough to be negative. I took a month out if u see Chelsea log he has done similar don't let ur head defeat u


 Chelsea can still bench 140 for reps though 

just a bad day . Will get back on track starting Monday

thank you so much for your kind comments honey

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Chelsea can still bench 140 for reps though
> 
> just a bad day . Will get back on track starting Monday
> 
> thank you so much for your kind comments honey
> 
> x


 ha ha yes Chelsea can, I was surprised at my own progression I am lifting more now after my month off than before which proves to some extent that muscle has not been lost.

you back injury will impact on various areas, but you will regain confidence and strength in time. start recording the wieghts lifted and keep a check on the progression over time.

keep position you will be back at it monday. I am feeling refresh and rejuvenated after a full week back i the gym might even go tonight and get one more session in. feeling strong, and I have dropped to a cruise and its nice that at present I still feel just as strong as when on blast

chin up ( or whatever the equivalent is in greek) stay positive dont let is derail your weekend come back fighting monday.


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

seated leg curls . Extensions 3x15 each

leg press high foot positioning 3x12

romanians with dumbbells 3x12

hip thrusts 3x15

abductions 2x25

ab work

I hate that wheel but I like how I feel the following day lol

have a great day / week

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> seated leg curls . Extensions 3x15 each
> 
> leg press high foot positioning 3x12
> 
> romanians with dumbbells 3x12
> 
> hip thrusts 3x15
> 
> abductions 2x25
> 
> ab work
> 
> I hate that wheel but I like how I feel the following day lol
> 
> have a great day / week
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 168193


 its been 6 hours and still not managed to cum

make sure tomorrows picture is better Al

x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> its been 6 hours and still not managed to cum
> 
> make sure tomorrows picture is better Al
> 
> x


 Especially tomorrow I'll do my best

x


----------



## anna1

Good morning

upper

barbell press on incline bench 3x10

smith machine press 4 x8

Lat pulldowns close grip and wide grip 3x10 each

yates rows 3x10

dips 4 x amrap

tricep pressdowns and cable curls supper setted 3x 12

single arm pushdowns 2 xfailure

have a great day !


----------



## Simon90

Back shoulders and tris getting much better


----------



## Redsy

anna1 said:


> Good morning
> 
> upper
> 
> barbell press on incline bench 3x10
> 
> smith machine press 4 x8
> 
> Lat pulldowns close grip and wide grip 3x10 each
> 
> yates rows 3x10
> 
> dips 4 x amrap
> 
> tricep pressdowns and cable curls supper setted 3x 12
> 
> single arm pushdowns 2 xfailure
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> View attachment 168211


 Looking great. Particularly like the little fluffy rabbit tail


----------



## anna1

Simon90 said:


> Back shoulders and tris getting much better


 Thank you so much

have been working them a lot

shoulders still lagging though

x


----------



## anna1

Redsy said:


> Looking great. Particularly like the little fluffy rabbit tail


 Haha thank you

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

leg extensions 2x25

leg press 3x10 and another set of 25 reps , 20 , 15 and 10 with 10 second breaks

weighted walking lunges 2x20

goblet squats with body weight squats 2xfailure

ab work

have a great day !

x


----------



## TURBS

anna1 said:


> Morning!


 Loving the moustache :lol:


----------



## anna1

TERBO said:


> Loving the moustache :lol:


 Lol only just noticed that


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Lol only just noticed that


 would still bang even if you had a full beard 10


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> leg extensions 2x25
> 
> leg press 3x10 and another set of 25 reps , 20 , 15 and 10 with 10 second breaks
> 
> weighted walking lunges 2x20
> 
> goblet squats with body weight squats 2xfailure
> 
> ab work
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 168277


 shoes are a bit dirty Alan, might want want to clean them.


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> shoes are a bit dirty Alan, might want want to clean them.


 You're right Jimmy. Had been walking in the rain . Embarrassing. Will go lick them clean now


----------



## anna1

Good morning

upper day

flat dumbbell press and flyes supersetted 3x12

dumbbell press 6x4

lateral raises supersetted with front raises 3x12

Underhand grip pulldowns 3x12

Rack pulls 3x12

dumbbell rows that I hadn't done in a while 4x8

bench dips supersetted with currrrls 3x12

tricep pressdowns 2x15

pushdowns 2x15

have a great day !


----------



## TURBS

anna1 said:


> upper day


 You've got some great definition going on there, even your traps are popping :thumb


----------



## anna1

TERBO said:


> You've got some great definition going on there, even your traps are popping :thumb


 Aw thanks but not really. Getting a bit fat I think but it's ok .

not too bothered with that now though

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Good morning
> 
> upper day
> 
> flat dumbbell press and flyes supersetted 3x12
> 
> dumbbell press 6x4
> 
> lateral raises supersetted with front raises 3x12
> 
> Underhand grip pulldowns 3x12
> 
> Rack pulls 3x12
> 
> dumbbell rows that I hadn't done in a while 4x8
> 
> bench dips supersetted with currrrls 3x12
> 
> tricep pressdowns 2x15
> 
> pushdowns 2x15
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> View attachment 168325


 no fat there girl, training well and getting it back on track go for it. shoulders and traps looking good.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> no fat there girl, training well and getting it back on track go for it. shoulders and traps looking good.


 Thank you . Feeling much better this week

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Thank you . Feeling much better this week
> 
> x


 goood knew u would we all have wbbles, I am back in full swing too and falling back in love with it. feel the fullness already.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> goood knew u would we all have wbbles, I am back in full swing too and falling back in love with it. feel the fullness already.


 Ah . Maybe you can revive your log too then 

still thinking about competing at some point?


----------



## Old n fat

What's the Friday photo going to be this week Anna ?


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> What's the Friday photo going to be this week Anna ?


 Just me in skanky underwear


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Ah . Maybe you can revive your log too then
> 
> still thinking about competing at some point?


 yeah I will give me a week or two to get back full swing and I think i will get the log going again.

yes still want to compete, going to see how this year goes now the house is done and my business is settling a little. my plan was to do it at 45, I am 43 this year so I could run another 18months of putting some more size on before competing. will I ever do it, I dont know lols I dont think my mid will ever be tight enough as I am blocky and but I will see how it goes.


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> Just me in skanky underwear


 I'm carb depleting and fasting , can you incorporate something high in sugar ??

syrup on the bangers ?

f**k it just get in the shower and rub ice cream all over yourself


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

leg curls , leg extensions supersetted. 1x25,1x15,1x12

leg press 5x12 different foot position

front squats 4x12

hip thrusts 4x12

feeling much better this week , a little stronger

also found a pic from last year , checking my legs a bit , not best comparison pics bit at least I can tell they're not as skinny lol

have a great weekend!

x


----------



## Old n fat

Well . As good as you look I don't see any simple sugars ......

ive got to be honest I feel bit jealous . If Gary asks you for something you do it and the same for Heavy ass weights . Im not sure your talking this online stalker thing very seriously.

You could get round ukm policies by saying " oh look I was eating this post workout ice cream , and dropped it all over my chest and inner legs " attach selfie .

Bada bing bada boom


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> Well . As good as you look I don't see any simple sugars ......
> 
> ive got to be honest I feel bit jealous . If Gary asks you for something you do it and the same for Heavy ass weights . Im not sure your talking this online stalker thing very seriously.
> 
> You could get round ukm policies by saying " oh look I was eating this post workout ice cream , and dropped it all over my chest and inner legs " attach selfie .
> 
> Bada bing bada boom


 I was just running late today

promise I'll cover myself with whipped cream next week lol

x


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> I was just running late today
> 
> promise I'll cover myself with whipped cream next week lol
> 
> x


 Tease ...


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> leg curls , leg extensions supersetted. 1x25,1x15,1x12
> 
> leg press 5x12 different foot position
> 
> front squats 4x12
> 
> hip thrusts 4x12
> 
> feeling much better this week , a little stronger
> 
> also found a pic from last year , checking my legs a bit , not best comparison pics bit at least I can tell they're not as skinny lol
> 
> have a great weekend!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 168375
> 
> 
> View attachment 168377


 definitely a physique change and changing all the time keep it up hun.


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> I was just running late today
> 
> promise I'll cover myself with whipped cream next week lol
> 
> x


 There's still time...it's never too late.... :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> There's still time...it's never too late.... :lol:


 Lol I'll try go suck a popsicle at least for now


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Lol I'll try go suck a *xxxxxx *at least for now


 You know people are going to edit your post now don't you :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> You know people are going to edit your post now don't you :lol:


 Fell for it like an amateur :lol:


----------



## anna1

Good morning!

legs

leg extensions 3x15

seated leg curls 3x15

leg press high foot placement 3x8

romanians 4x12

hip thrust 3x12

abductions 3x25

ab work

random pic lol

have a great day / week !

x

View attachment 168563


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> leg extensions 3x15
> 
> seated leg curls 3x15
> 
> leg press high foot placement 3x8
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> hip thrust 3x12
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> ab work
> 
> random pic lol
> 
> have a great day / week !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 168563


 would eat your s**t 9


----------



## 25434

Heavyassweights said:


> would eat your s**t 9


 Would steal your racer back top as I just shrunk my fave red one in the wash dammit....


----------



## Heavyassweights

Flubs said:


> Would steal your racer back top as I just shrunk my fave red one in the wash dammit....


 Ill send it to you once I take it off her back


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> Would steal your racer back top as I just shrunk my fave red one in the wash dammit....


 Or maybe your back is bigger?

how are you Flubs ?


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> leg extensions 3x15
> 
> seated leg curls 3x15
> 
> leg press high foot placement 3x8
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> hip thrust 3x12
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> ab work
> 
> random pic lol
> 
> have a great day / week !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 168563


 You got a pretty mouth Anna .


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> You got a pretty mouth Anna .


 Thank you honey

I'll fill it with whipped cream this week for you 

x


----------



## 25434

Heavyassweights said:


> Ill send it to you once I take it off her back


 Why thank you... ...


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> Or maybe your back is bigger?
> 
> how are you [Redacted] ?


 My back is a tad wide....harrumph..... but I have small hands? :lol:

I am well thank you. This week I heard I passed a course I studied last year so I feel happy about that. I'm still doing my dance class, and can confirm I.....I.....have the rhythm of a frog who has been cruelly blessed in life by only having one leg. However, I'm enjoying it.....perhaps some of the other people aren't so much........when they have to partner me........I'm guessing....the howls of pain are sad to hear.

Thank you for asking. Wishing you well Anna1. X


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> My back is a tad wide....harrumph..... but I have small hands? :lol:
> 
> I am well thank you. This week I heard I passed a course I studied last year so I feel happy about that. I'm still doing my dance class, and can confirm I.....I.....have the rhythm of a frog who has been cruelly blessed in life by only having one leg. However, I'm enjoying it.....perhaps some of the other people aren't so much........when they have to partner me........I'm guessing....the howls of pain are sad to hear.
> 
> Thank you for asking. Wishing you well Anna1. X


 Oh congratulations for your course Flubs !

lol think you're being too harsh on yourself. Maybe next time have a couple of vodka shots before your dance class and reaaaally loosen up

Not sure it will help with dancing but it will be fun 

x


----------



## Old n fat

Flubs said:


> My back is a tad wide....harrumph..... but I have small hands? :lol:
> 
> I am well thank you. This week I heard I passed a course I studied last year so I feel happy about that. I'm still doing my dance class, and can confirm I.....I.....have the rhythm of a frog who has been cruelly blessed in life by only having one leg. However, I'm enjoying it.....perhaps some of the other people aren't so much........when they have to partner me........I'm guessing....the howls of pain are sad to hear.
> 
> Thank you for asking. Wishing you well Anna1. X


 I noticed those small hands in your previous avatar . I like small hands.


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> Thank you honey
> 
> I'll fill it with whipped cream this week for you
> 
> x


 God I hope so


----------



## anna1

Morning!

upper day

incline bench press 3x12

smith machine shoulder press 4x8

close grip lat pulldowns 2x12

wide grip 2x12

yates rows 3x12

bench dips 4x amrap

tricep pushdowns supersetted with currrrls 3x12

single arm reverse grip pushdowns 2 x failure

core work

have a great day !


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> upper day
> 
> incline bench press 3x12
> 
> smith machine shoulder press 4x8
> 
> close grip lat pulldowns 2x12
> 
> wide grip 2x12
> 
> yates rows 3x12
> 
> bench dips 4x amrap
> 
> tricep pushdowns supersetted with currrrls 3x12
> 
> single arm reverse grip pushdowns 2 x failure
> 
> core work
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> View attachment 168617


 i hope that is unzipped for the photo only as if not there will be a lot of guys dropping weights in that gym !!Lols


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> i hope that is unzipped for the photo only as if not there will be a lot of guys dropping weights in that gym !!Lols


 only looks dramatic from this angle lol

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> only looks dramatic from this angle lol
> 
> x


 At 5'4" isn't that the angle everyone see's you at ? :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> At 5'4" isn't that the angle everyone see's you at ? :lol:


 Ha ! Hadn't thought of that :lol:

i sound very short in inches lol


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Ha ! Hadn't thought of that :lol:
> 
> i sound very short in inches lol


 yeah that's why I am glad we went metric &#8230;.. lols


----------



## Old n fat

Are you only 5.4 . Thats added a dimension to this purving I like . You look very talm in photos, it's those long legs !


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> Are you only 5.4 . Thats added a dimension to this purving I like . You look very talm in photos, it's those long legs !


 If they say so yes I guess 

i'm 1.68 cm


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> If they say so yes I guess
> 
> i'm 1.68 cm


 Yeah, your a miniature , that's even hotter ...,


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> Yeah, your a miniature , that's even hotter ...,


 I thought I was normal so far

now I know how the @AestheticManlet feels 

x


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> I thought I was normal so far
> 
> now I know how the @AestheticManlet feels
> 
> x


 I don't want to molest him though .....


----------



## AestheticManlet

anna1 said:


> I thought I was normal so far
> 
> now I know how the @AestheticManlet feels
> 
> x


 Small women usually have lovely feet x


----------



## Old n fat

AestheticManlet said:


> Small women usually have lovely feet x


 Smaller hands and shollower cervix to


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Legs

leg extensions2x25

leg press low foot placement 4x8

weighted walking lunges 2x20

squats 4x8

ab work

tried those cable crunches standing but I don't know what the deal is with them . Kneeling they feel much more effective

have a great day !

x


----------



## AestheticManlet

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Legs
> 
> leg extensions2x25
> 
> leg press low foot placement 4x8
> 
> weighted walking lunges 2x20
> 
> squats 4x8
> 
> ab work
> 
> tried those cable crunches standing but I don't know what the deal is with them . Kneeling they feel much more effective
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 168701


 Not a bad position that  x


----------



## anna1

AestheticManlet said:


> Not a bad position that  x


 Kneeling is better


----------



## Heavyassweights

AestheticManlet said:


> Not a bad position that  x





anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Legs
> 
> leg extensions2x25
> 
> leg press low foot placement 4x8
> 
> weighted walking lunges 2x20
> 
> squats 4x8
> 
> ab work
> 
> tried those cable crunches standing but I don't know what the deal is with them . Kneeling they feel much more effective
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 168701


 looking good Al


----------



## Mayzini

Heavyassweights said:


> looking good Al





AestheticManlet said:


> Not a bad position that  x


 as much as thats a good looking position, I think the kneeling cable crunches give a better contraction.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> as much as thats a good looking position, I think the kneeling cable crunches give a better contraction.


 Thank you . So I'm not crazy lol

standing crunches just don't feel the same .


----------



## 25434

Like the keks Anna1. I'm just about to get some new ones. Whoop whoop....love buying new trackies.


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> Like the keks Anna1. I'm just about to get some new ones. Whoop whoop....love buying new trackies.


 Can't get enough of them. I would only dress in gym clothes if I could

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

upper

flat bench press /flyes 3x12

standing dumbbell press 6x4

lateral raises supersetted with front raises 3x12

face pulls 3x15

lat pulldowns reverse grip 3x13

rack pulls 3x15

pullovers on cable machine 3x15

bench dips supersetted with currrls 3x12

tricep pushdowns 3x15

have a great day !!!

x

View attachment 168733


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> upper
> 
> flat bench press /flyes 3x12
> 
> standing dumbbell press 6x4
> 
> lateral raises supersetted with front raises 3x12
> 
> face pulls 3x15
> 
> lat pulldowns reverse grip 3x13
> 
> rack pulls 3x15
> 
> pullovers on cable machine 3x15
> 
> bench dips supersetted with currrls 3x12
> 
> tricep pushdowns 3x15
> 
> have a great day !!!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 168733


 Look at them............

Uh hum........

Delts :thumb

Good separation between front and side delts.

Tits are banging too :smoke:


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> upper
> 
> flat bench press /flyes 3x12
> 
> standing dumbbell press 6x4
> 
> lateral raises supersetted with front raises 3x12
> 
> face pulls 3x15
> 
> lat pulldowns reverse grip 3x13
> 
> rack pulls 3x15
> 
> pullovers on cable machine 3x15
> 
> bench dips supersetted with currrls 3x12
> 
> tricep pushdowns 3x15
> 
> have a great day !!!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 168733


 would cover in man milk 9


----------



## Gary29




----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

extensions /seated curls supersetted 1x25 ,1x20,1x15

leg press 5x12 different foot positioning

front squats 3x12

hip thrusts 3x15

abductions 3x25

ab work

x


----------



## anna1

Nothing much to update , basically enjoying my heftiness lol

@Old n fat hope you're happy , broke my fast for you

have a great weekend everyone!

x










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Cypionate

Could have lots of Photoshop fun with that pic :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Could have lots of Photoshop fun with that pic :lol:


 Go crazy then :lol:


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Go crazy then :lol:


 Nah, it would mean staring at close-ups of man sausage for extended lengths of time, and then I'd only be able to post it in the secret forums anyway :lol:


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Go crazy then :lol:





Cypionate said:


> Could have lots of Photoshop fun with that pic :lol:


 Please do it... :thumb


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Please do it... :thumb


 I'll do a chocolate one next week and then @Cypionate can work his magic :lol:


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> I'll do a chocolate one next week and then @Cypionate can work his magic :lol:


 And what do you think I would photoshop that to look like? :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> And what do you think I would photoshop that to look like? :lol:


 Just had a moment of clarity :lol:

hell with is . It's ok lol


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Just had a moment of clarity :lol:
> 
> hell with is . It's ok lol


 Ever seen 2 girls 1 cup? :lol:


----------



## Toranator

Cypionate said:


> Ever seen 2 girls 1 cup? :lol:


 Favourite video.


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Ever seen 2 girls 1 cup? :lol:


 Lol no .

I'll google and I'm sure it's gross


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Lol no .
> 
> I'll google and I'm sure it's gross


 The challenge is to watch it from start to finish without looking away once :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> The challenge is to watch it from start to finish without looking away once :lol:


 Oh damn . Just watched 57 seconds

thanks for that :lol:


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Oh damn . Just watched 57 seconds
> 
> thanks for that :lol:


 Don't mention it :lol:

My old boss got me to watch the full thing, only video that has ever made me feel physically sick lol


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

seated leg curls 3x15

leg extensions 3x15

leg press high foot placement 4x8

my beloved Romanians 4x8

hip thrusts 3x15

abductions 3x25

have a great day / week !

x


----------



## SuperRips

Ohhh yes pleeaazzzeee


----------



## adam28

Bottom half looked like nothing on for a split second . :lol:


----------



## anna1

adam28 said:


> Bottom half looked like nothing on for a split second . :lol:


 Well hello . Long time no see

how you doing ?


----------



## adam28

anna1 said:


> Well hello . Long time no see
> 
> how you doing ?


 Yeah all good, thanks for asking :thumbup1: .

Looking good, cut starting soon?


----------



## anna1

adam28 said:


> Yeah all good, thanks for asking :thumbup1: .
> 
> Looking good, cut starting soon?


 Wasn't sure if I should cut at all this year but by the looks of it , things are starting to get out of hand .

Probably should start mid March


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Wasn't sure if I should cut at all this year but by the looks of it , things are starting to get out of hand .
> 
> Probably should start mid March


 sorry to jump in but if you still looking to add muscle to your legs as discussed before I would advise against a cut just yet. I know you might feel like it but you are likely unless the anavar and GH is back in to lose anything you have gained there as this appears to one of your harder areas to gain. just my two pennies worth, I would continue as you are as you have come back off a decent break and get the training and calories do the work.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> sorry to jump in but if you still looking to add muscle to your legs as discussed before I would advise against a cut just yet. I know you might feel like it but you are likely unless the anavar and GH is back in to lose anything you have gained there as this appears to one of your harder areas to gain. just my two pennies worth, I would continue as you are as you have come back off a decent break and get the training and calories do the work.


 Yes , that was the only reason I wasn't sure if I should diet or not just yet , I wouldn't be giving myself the opportunity to see any growth

really not sure how to go about it , maybe just a quick mini cut later on ?


----------



## TURBS

anna1 said:


> really not sure how to go about it ,


 Keep bulking and get better at photoshop


----------



## anna1

TERBO said:


> Keep bulking and get better at photoshop


 Photoshop won't work on the beach lol

don't care to be ripped, just half decent


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Yes , that was the only reason I wasn't sure if I should diet or not just yet , I wouldn't be giving myself the opportunity to see any growth
> 
> really not sure how to go about it , maybe just a quick mini cut later on ?


 look your in great shape, so dont sweat the cut so soon after getting back consistent. we have never discussed your diet and unless you ask me to I assume you have that side of things under control. if you want to grow then consistency and calories are needed, issues that come with that is that we can get fluffy, but thats part of the sport. I know it particularly hard for women as the pressures on looking a certain way are significant. I would say give it another 6 - 8 weeks and then review then.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> look your in great shape, so dont sweat the cut so soon after getting back consistent. we have never discussed your diet and unless you ask me to I assume you have that side of things under control. if you want to grow then consistency and calories are needed, issues that come with that is that we can get fluffy, but thats part of the sport. I know it particularly hard for women as the pressures on looking a certain way are significant. I would say give it another 6 - 8 weeks and then review then.


 Lol I have nothing under control

all I do is try to stay above maintenance and have enough protein

I'll ask for your advice later on , thank you

yes , I guess it's the best way to go about it . End of April will still give me enough time to lose a bit of fluff anyway by end of June

thank you


----------



## Mayzini

Let's assess st the end of March but from there's we would have three months to play with from ur position could have u ripped in that time it


----------



## AestheticManlet

anna1 said:


> Photoshop won't work on the beach lol
> 
> don't care to be ripped, just half decent


 I could get you shreds in 10 weeks baby x


----------



## anna1

AestheticManlet said:


> I could get you shreds in 10 weeks baby x


 Don't know. I'm scared of your magic potions :lol:


----------



## Henda83

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> seated leg curls 3x15
> 
> leg extensions 3x15
> 
> leg press high foot placement 4x8
> 
> my beloved Romanians 4x8
> 
> hip thrusts 3x15
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> have a great day / week !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 168831


 Scrolling quickly down on a small phone screen got very excited at the right photo in particular till realised pants are being worn

could absolutely not work out effectively at all in the surrounding area while that excercise was being done


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> Scrolling quickly down on a small phone screen got very excited at the right photo in particular till realised pants are being worn
> 
> could absolutely not work out effectively at all in the surrounding area while that excercise was being done


 It's a tricky color, isn't it ?

being very tame recently, very noble of you


----------



## Henda83

anna1 said:


> It's a tricky color, isn't it ?
> 
> being very tame recently, very noble of you


 Haha I am trying to behave and be a more silent and respectful observer of your logbook and keep the thoughts in my head


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> Haha I am trying to behave and be a more silent and respectful observer of your logbook and keep the thoughts in my head


 Well thank you for dropping by anyway

your comments are always funny. Tame or not


----------



## LeeDaLifter

I'd thought I'd see what fuss is about and come n have a look at @anna1 log journal n :-O

Amazing thread @anna1

This thread should be in bible some where.


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1

you know what time it is


----------



## anna1

LeeDaLifter said:


> I'd thought I'd see what fuss is about and come n have a look at @anna1 log journal n :-O
> 
> Amazing thread @anna1
> 
> This thread should be in bible some where.


 Wow Lee !

You can be really nice and eloquent when you want

thank you so much

x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1
> 
> you know what time it is


 Just editing some saucy pics Jimmy

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Just editing some saucy pics Jimmy
> 
> x


 But....but....but it's only Tuesday :lol:


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Barbell press incline bench 3x12

smith machine press 4x8

Lat pullldowns , close grip and wide grip 2x12 each

yates rows 3x10

dumbbell rows 4x8

dips 4 x amrap

tricep pressdowns 2x15

tricep pushdowns / cable curls supersetted 2x12 , one drop set to failure

core work

did some planks , remembered why I hate them lol

not really saucy pics @Cypionate lol

well , adding one stretching that might count as one 

have a great day !

x

View attachment 168907


View attachment 168909


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Barbell press incline bench 3x12
> 
> smith machine press 4x8
> 
> Lat pullldowns , close grip and wide grip 2x12 each
> 
> yates rows 3x10
> 
> dumbbell rows 4x8
> 
> dips 4 x amrap
> 
> tricep pressdowns 2x15
> 
> tricep pushdowns / cable curls supersetted 2x12 , one drop set to failure
> 
> core work
> 
> did some planks , remembered why I have them lol
> 
> not really saucy pics @Cypionate lol
> 
> well , adding one stretching that might count as one
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 168907
> 
> 
> View attachment 168909


 Saucy for mid-week :lol:


----------



## LeeDaLifter

anna1 said:


> Wow Lee !
> 
> You can be really nice and eloquent when you want
> 
> thank you so much
> 
> x


 I'm nice really  just angry all time



anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Barbell press incline bench 3x12
> 
> smith machine press 4x8
> 
> Lat pullldowns , close grip and wide grip 2x12 each
> 
> yates rows 3x10
> 
> dumbbell rows 4x8
> 
> dips 4 x amrap
> 
> tricep pressdowns 2x15
> 
> tricep pushdowns / cable curls supersetted 2x12 , one drop set to failure
> 
> core work
> 
> did some planks , remembered why I hate them lol
> 
> not really saucy pics @Cypionate lol
> 
> well , adding one stretching that might count as one
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 168907
> 
> 
> View attachment 168909


 :jaw:


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

leg extensions 2x25

leg press 2x12 and 3 more sets of 25 ,20 and 15 with 30 sec rep

walking lunges 2x25

goblet squats and body weight squats supersetted, 2x25

ab work

have a great day !

x


----------



## Cypionate

Tri's and delts popping there Anna, looking good


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Tri's and delts popping there Anna, looking good


 Thank you .

Really trying to bring shoulders up a little more . Lets see

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Thank you .
> 
> Really trying to bring shoulders up a little more . Lets see
> 
> x


 It's working, shoulders for me today, gonna add an extra rep to each set now :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> It's working, shoulders for me today, gonna add an extra rep to each set now :lol:


 Lol . Well let's see your pictures later then


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Lol . Well let's see your pictures later then


 Depends who is in the gym, when it's empty I can strike a pose, when there's a load of lads in there, not so much :lol:

Got caught a few weeks ago, empty gym, put my phone on timer in a different place so my pictures weren't of me holding a phone, after a few shots turned around and realised some lass had come in behind me at some point between me setting up the phone and turning my head purple for big pics :lol:


----------



## adam28

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> leg extensions 2x25
> 
> leg press 2x12 and 3 more sets of 25 ,20 and 15 with 30 sec rep
> 
> walking lunges 2x25
> 
> goblet squats and body weight squats supersetted, 2x25
> 
> ab work
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 168981


 Coming along well Anna. Massive difference from that of this log, well done :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

adam28 said:


> Coming along well Anna. Massive difference from that of this log, well done :thumbup1:


 You think so ?

I get disappointed sometimes.

Well I feel a lot stronger than what I did last year, that's for sure


----------



## adam28

anna1 said:


> You think so ?
> 
> I get disappointed sometimes.
> 
> Well I feel a lot stronger than what I did last year, that's for sure


 Yes , big difference. I know how you feel though, always harder to tell when its yourself your looking at.


----------



## anna1

adam28 said:


> Yes , big difference. I know how you feel though, always harder to tell when its yourself your looking at.


 Thank you so much

well , can't complain, despite all the breaks I feel like I'm advancing slowly

after all its just a hobby for me . Should keep that in my head lol


----------



## adam28

anna1 said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> well , can't complain, despite all the breaks I feel like I'm advancing slowly
> 
> after all its just a hobby for me . Should keep that in my head lol


 Hows you back now , after the moving sofas injury?


----------



## anna1

adam28 said:


> Hows you back now , after the moving sofas injury?


 Much better, thank you . Just feels stiff. Have been avoiding deadlifts but I found a good chiro I'll start with next week

he told me no need to avoid anything and I know he's right


----------



## Simon90

Got more size and definition than most of the lads on here lol  looking really good


----------



## anna1

Simon90 said:


> Got more size and definition than most of the lads on here lol  looking really good


 Haha

thank you . Looking great yourself


----------



## Gary29

Simon90 said:


> Got more size and definition than most of the lads on here lol  looking really good


 Bigger vagina than most lads on here too :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Bigger vagina than most lads on here too :thumbup1:


 Aww . Must have had some funky pms so far Gary 

x


----------



## Gary29

anna1 said:


> Aww . Must have had some funky pms so far Gary
> 
> x


 All shapes and sizes Al x


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> All shapes and sizes Al x


 Getting jelly

x


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> leg extensions 2x25
> 
> leg press 2x12 and 3 more sets of 25 ,20 and 15 with 30 sec rep
> 
> walking lunges 2x25
> 
> goblet squats and body weight squats supersetted, 2x25
> 
> ab work
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 168981


 Iesu grist look at them tri's and delts, they're looking really big and full...................

.................. a bit like my nut sack at the moment 

But in all seriousness, looking good anna keep up the good work


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Iesu grist look at them tri's and delts, they're looking really big and full...................
> 
> .................. a bit like my nut sack at the moment
> 
> But in all seriousness, looking good anna keep up the good work


 Haha

still laughing :lol:

thank you

how have you been doing since the accident ?


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Haha
> 
> still laughing :lol:
> 
> thank you
> 
> how have you been doing since the accident ?


 Haha glad it put a smile on your face lol

Slowly getting there thank you. Wrist is still giving me jip but its not as bad has it has been.

How are you? You're looking well, so obviously doing something right. What are your plans for this year then?


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Haha glad it put a smile on your face lol
> 
> Slowly getting there thank you. Wrist is still giving me jip but its not as bad has it has been.
> 
> How are you? You're looking well, so obviously doing something right. What are your plans for this year then?


 Well it was a bad crash. Lucky you got away with just that

all good , thank you . Hope no more stupid injuries and I manage to grow a bit by summer . That's all , no grand plans lol


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Well it was a bad crash. Lucky you got away with just that
> 
> all good , thank you . Hope no more stupid injuries and I manage to grow a bit by summer . That's all , no grand plans lol


 Yeah suppose you're right for a change :lol:

What injury? Must have missed that one, whilst flicking through the vast amounts of borderline pornographic material you post (not that im complaining, keep them coming, the saucier the better)


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Yeah suppose you're right for a change :lol:
> 
> What injury? Must have missed that one, whilst flicking through the vast amounts of borderline pornographic material you post (not that im complaining, keep them coming, the saucier the better)


 Oh just a little lower back injury.

Nothing much but along with the holidays , it kept me away from the gym for around a month

pretty depressing

glad you're enjoying the content lol


----------



## anna1

Upper day

flyes / dumbbell press on incline bench supersetted 3x12

shoulder dumbbell press 6x4

Dumbbell lateral raises and front raises supersetted 3x12

face pulls 2x15

Underhand grip pulldown 3x12 close grip 3x12

rack pulls 3x12 and one to failure

bench dips supersetted with currrrls 3x12

tricep pushdowns single arm 2 to failure

have a great day

x

View attachment 169039


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Oh just a little lower back injury.
> 
> Nothing much but along with the holidays , it kept me away from the gym for around a month
> 
> pretty depressing
> 
> glad you're enjoying the content lol


 Bet that was hard work being kept out the gym, cos you seem to be there every day.

Ye i know that feeling, but its all about slow steady progress to avoid injuries.

Oh yes definetly enjoying it :thumbup1: just a little too much clothing if you ask me :rolleye11: whens it start to get warmer in athens?


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Bet that was hard work being kept out the gym, cos you seem to be there every day.
> 
> Ye i know that feeling, but its all about slow steady progress to avoid injuries.
> 
> Oh yes definetly enjoying it :thumbup1: just a little too much clothing if you ask me :rolleye11: whens it start to get warmer in athens?


 Lol yes . Felt like I was rotting away

still chilly in Athens . This week was nice . After April it will get really pleasant. Hope to start working on a tan then haha


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Lol yes . Felt like I was rotting away
> 
> still chilly in Athens . This week was nice . After April it will get really pleasant. Hope to start working on a tan then haha


 Well take it easy now not re injure yourself.

Nice, well jealous, really cloudy and cold here at the moment, but hopefully its going to be nice the weekend for wales to smash england in the rugby :lol:

It's saucy friday tomorrow, it better be a good 1 :bounce:


----------



## Heavyassweights

in for Alan's banana deepthroat Friday update pics


----------



## SuperRips

Heavyassweights said:


> in for Alan's banana deepthroat Friday update pics


 Naaaahhhh, bust out the cucumber Anna :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

leg extensions / seated leg curls supersetted 1x25 , 1x15 , 1x10

leg press 5x12 different foot positioning

Front squats 4x10

hip thrusts 3x15

abductions 3x25

ab work

so legs feel stronger , not sure if bigger, pants feel a literal tighter though

bit / a lot of fat accumulated in the midsection but I guess I'll have to live with that for now

have a great weekend everyone!

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> leg extensions / seated leg curls supersetted 1x25 , 1x15 , 1x10
> 
> leg press 5x12 different foot positioning
> 
> Front squats 4x10
> 
> hip thrusts 3x15
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> ab work
> 
> so legs feel stronger , not sure if bigger, pants feel a literal tighter though
> 
> bit / a lot of fat accumulated in the midsection but I guess I'll have to live with that for now
> 
> have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 169081


 would love to see you gaped

sorry Al just saying what UKM are thinking


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> would love to see you gaped
> 
> sorry Al just saying what UKM are thinking


 Likewise Jimmy :lol:

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> leg extensions / seated leg curls supersetted 1x25 , 1x15 , 1x10
> 
> leg press 5x12 different foot positioning
> 
> Front squats 4x10
> 
> hip thrusts 3x15
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> ab work
> 
> so legs feel stronger , not sure if bigger, pants feel a literal tighter though
> 
> bit / a lot of fat accumulated in the midsection but I guess I'll have to live with that for now
> 
> have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 169081


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


>


 Wow . What an honor!

baywatch star .

Great job Cyp . Took me a while to notice I was there lol


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Wow . What an honor!
> 
> baywatch star .
> 
> Great job Cyp . Took me a while to notice I was there lol


 You were gonna be holding that red life-float she always carries but I don't have time :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> You were gonna be holding that red life-float she always carries but I don't have time :lol:


 Still great. I look good blonde


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Still great. I look good blonde


 Time to visit the salon? :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Time to visit the salon? :lol:


 Lol no . In real life I'd look like a cheap tramp

no funny comments , ok ? Haha


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Lol no . In real life I'd look like a cheap tramp
> 
> no funny comments , ok ? Haha


 Bet the lads would love it anyway :lol:


----------



## Bobgow

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> leg extensions / seated leg curls supersetted 1x25 , 1x15 , 1x10
> 
> leg press 5x12 different foot positioning
> 
> Front squats 4x10
> 
> hip thrusts 3x15
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> ab work
> 
> so legs feel stronger , not sure if bigger, pants feel a literal tighter though
> 
> bit / a lot of fat accumulated in the midsection but I guess I'll have to live with that for now
> 
> have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 169081


 Thigh gap is brilliant! Nice bit lip shape aswell...


----------



## SCOOB-GUNS

?️‍♀?


----------



## Henda83

SCOOB-GUNS said:


> Looking good Anna keep up the good work , had a brutal session today since not training for a while due to illness hit it pretty hard , New equiptmwnr though pendulum squat an one for the calf's (donkey) hope your all good an have nice weekend beaut x
> View attachment 169171
> 
> 
> repping the almighty Arnold T-shirt


 Posting drunk mate?


----------



## LeeDaLifter

anna1 said:


> Upper day
> 
> flyes / dumbbell press on incline bench supersetted 3x12
> 
> shoulder dumbbell press 6x4
> 
> Dumbbell lateral raises and front raises supersetted 3x12
> 
> face pulls 2x15
> 
> Underhand grip pulldown 3x12 close grip 3x12
> 
> rack pulls 3x12 and one to failure
> 
> bench dips supersetted with currrrls 3x12
> 
> tricep pushdowns single arm 2 to failure
> 
> have a great day
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 169039


 :jaw:



anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> leg extensions / seated leg curls supersetted 1x25 , 1x15 , 1x10
> 
> leg press 5x12 different foot positioning
> 
> Front squats 4x10
> 
> hip thrusts 3x15
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> ab work
> 
> so legs feel stronger , not sure if bigger, pants feel a literal tighter though
> 
> bit / a lot of fat accumulated in the midsection but I guess I'll have to live with that for now
> 
> have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 169081


 :jaw: :jaw:

:smoke:


----------



## anna1

SCOOB-GUNS said:


> Looking good Anna keep up the good work , had a brutal session today since not training for a while due to illness hit it pretty hard , New equiptmwnr though pendulum squat an one for the calf's (donkey) hope your all good an have nice weekend beaut x
> View attachment 169171
> 
> 
> repping the almighty Arnold T-shirt


 Thank you so much

happy to hear you're better and back to training

Great foto ! Looking good


----------



## Henda83

LeeDaLifter said:


> :jaw:
> 
> :jaw: :jaw:
> 
> :smoke:


 Lee imagine proudly strutting into your local with Anna on your arm dressed in her sexy workout attire (assuming you have a local? It's pretty barren round your way)

a man of your status deserves such a fine looking lady on your arm


----------



## LeeDaLifter

Henda83 said:


> Lee imagine proudly strutting into your local with Anna on your arm dressed in her sexy workout attire (assuming you have a local? It's pretty barren round your way)
> 
> a man of your status deserves such a fine looking lady on your arm


 Haha, very barren. Nearest local to me is the CO-OP hahaha

The weather looks turdy outside today

@anna1 is in sunnier hood, its prob 30°C there now!!!

The locals here are not worth hunting, might get deseases on ma willy


----------



## anna1

LeeDaLifter said:


> Haha, very barren. Nearest local to me is the CO-OP hahaha
> 
> The weather looks turdy outside today
> 
> @anna1 is in sunnier hood, its prob 30°C there now!!!
> 
> The locals here are not worth hunting, might get deseases on ma willy


 It's actual cold here today , probably warmer over there

will go up to 18 C though next days so all back to normal


----------



## Henda83

LeeDaLifter said:


> Haha, very barren. Nearest local to me is the CO-OP hahaha
> 
> The weather looks turdy outside today
> 
> @anna1 is in sunnier hood, its prob 30°C there now!!!
> 
> The locals here are not worth hunting, might get deseases on ma willy


 I have little concern over diseases of the tiddler, can I have sex with one of these riddled local lasses in your flat next time I drop summat off?


----------



## LeeDaLifter

Henda83 said:


> I have little concern over diseases of the tiddler, can I have sex with one of these riddled local lasses in your flat next time I drop summat off?


 Bah haha haha, nah. @trey1 might lend me a caravan to put in car park for u. Ain't no diseases allowed in my place.

Bah hate diseases, I ain't Gettin no willy rott no matter what.


----------



## LeeDaLifter

anna1 said:


> It's actual cold here today , probably warmer over there
> 
> will go up to 18 C though next days so all back to normal


 UK is nice today just chilly.

You don't know what cold is. Iv been chin deep in snow on push bike


----------



## trey1

LeeDaLifter said:


> Bah haha haha, nah. @trey1 might lend me a caravan to put in car park for u. Ain't no diseases allowed in my place.
> 
> Bah hate diseases, I ain't Gettin no willy rott no matter what.


 Look at lee all horny in Anna's log lol


----------



## LeeDaLifter

trey1 said:


> Look at lee all horny in Anna's log lol


 Look at @trey1 now gan follow log hahaha


----------



## trey1

LeeDaLifter said:


> Look at @trey1 now gan follow log hahaha


 Pervert


----------



## LeeDaLifter

trey1 said:


> Pervert


 Just ma test boosting


----------



## anna1

Oh damn this is fun

you can drop by and post all you like @LeeDaLifter

when are you starting your log ?


----------



## LeeDaLifter

anna1 said:


> Oh damn this is fun
> 
> you can drop by and post all you like @LeeDaLifter
> 
> when are you starting your log ?


 No one wants to see my log yet, when iv got more lumps n bumps I'll start log


----------



## anna1

LeeDaLifter said:


> No one wants to see my log yet, when iv got more lumps n bumps I'll start log


 At least half the forum will follow your log Lee .

Better if you start early and monitor changes . You'll get great advice that you need now , not later


----------



## Cypionate

LeeDaLifter said:


> No one wants to see my log yet, when iv got more lumps n bumps I'll start log


 Look at my log, I started it when I was skinny fat, good fun to look back at and see your progress from day 1


----------



## TURBS

Cypionate said:


> Look at my log, I started it when I was skinny fat, good fun to look back at and see your progress from day 1


 Yeah you're muscly fat now


----------



## Cypionate

TERBO said:


> Yeah you're muscly fat now


 Meh, 1 out of 2 aint bad :lol:


----------



## LeeDaLifter

Cypionate said:


> Look at my log, I started it when I was skinny fat, good fun to look back at and see your progress from day 1


 Yer I remember the pic, u look beasty now.

I'm ordering MVpre tonight  hope to f*ck it comes fast


----------



## Cypionate

LeeDaLifter said:


> Yer I remember the pic, u look beasty now.
> 
> I'm ordering MVpre tonight  hope to f*ck it comes fast


 You don't need pre-workout :lol: You got enough energy for everyone at the gym already


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

Leg curls 3x15

leg extensions 3x15

leg press 3x12

romanians 3x12

Hip thrusts 3x15

abductions 2x20

some kick backs to wrap it up 2 x 20

ab work

have a great day / week

x

View attachment 169229


----------



## jeffj

Looking great Anna. Following now and trying to follow a few more logs.


----------



## anna1

jeffj said:


> Looking great Anna. Following now and trying to follow a few more logs.


 Thank you

feel free to provide any imput , especially since your girlfriend has been competing


----------



## jeffj

anna1 said:


> Thank you
> 
> feel free to provide any imput , especially since your girlfriend has been competing


 I think she's actually planning on doing the same show as me.


----------



## Huntingground

Looking very shapely Anna, the pics in red are my favourite


----------



## anna1

jeffj said:


> I think she's actually planning on doing the same show as me.


 Best of luck to you both then !


----------



## anna1

Huntingground said:


> Looking very shapely Anna, the pics in red are my favourite


 Haha thank you so much !


----------



## anna1

Morning!

incline bench with barcell 3x12

smith machine shoulder press 4x8

Lateral raises 4x15

Lat pulldown 2x12 ( narrow grip )

2x12 wide grip

yates rows 3x10

dumbbell rows 4x8

dips 4xamrap

tricep pressdowns 2x15

pushdowns supersetted with cable curls 2x15 and one to failure

love how a good workout makes me feel all pumped up

I don't look it , but that's how I feel lol

have a great day !

x


----------



## Mayzini

i feel pumped .... lols good job glad things are going well for you and the arse looks amazing. back also is looking top notch.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> i feel pumped .... lols good job glad things are going well for you and the arse looks amazing. back also is looking top notch.


 Lol . Wrong expression?


----------



## Gary29

Dat ass needs a spanking.


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Dat ass needs a spanking.


 How did you know?


----------



## Gary29

anna1 said:


> How did you know?


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> How did you know?


 2 man job


----------



## anna1

Morning!

leg extensions 2x25

leg press 2x12 and then one set of 25 ,15 ,10 and 5 reps

weighted walking lunges

wrapped up with some squats 2x failure

ab work

have a great day !

x

View attachment 169287


----------



## jeffj

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> leg extensions 2x25
> 
> leg press 2x12 and then one set of 25 ,15 ,10 and 5 reps
> 
> weighted walking lunges
> 
> wrapped up with some squats 2x failure
> 
> ab work
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 169287


 Short and simple yet effective workout. Looking good Anna.


----------



## anna1

jeffj said:


> Short and simple yet effective workout. Looking good Anna.


 Thank you !

yes, I think so . Really feel it every time


----------



## Mayzini

jeffj said:


> Short and simple yet effective workout. Looking good Anna.


 Going well training Hun xx keep it up


----------



## anna1

Thank you @Mayzini

and for taking the time to put this regime together for me


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Thank you @Mayzini
> 
> and for taking the time to put this regime together for me


 no worries hun glad u seem to be enjoying it !


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> no worries hun glad u seem to be enjoying it !


 I am . much shorter workouts that was I used to and I had to get over the intial shock lol but it feels great


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> I am . much shorter workouts that was I used to and I had to get over the intial shock lol but it feels great


 Yeah but that means more wine time Anna which ain't good for your figure so you should revert back to your 'longer' routines and throw in more...actually sod it, you may aswell just post a live stream actually and leave the 'freeze framing' to us gentlemen :thumb


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Yeah but that means more wine time Anna which ain't good for your figure so you should revert back to your 'longer' routines and throw in more...actually sod it, you may aswell just post a live stream actually and leave the 'freeze framing' to us gentlemen :thumb


 Sounds like someone's had a bit of cider as well


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> Sounds like someone's had a bit of cider as well


 Haha don't blame the cider, it's called milf ass


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Haha don't blame the cider, it's called milf ass


 Might start posting videos if you provide feedback on my form

sober :lol:


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> Might start posting videos if you provide feedback on my form
> 
> sober :lol:


 ...feedback, aww hellll yeah , you'll get it within 2 days tops promise...I'll use DHL :whistling: vacuum packed to seal the freshness


----------



## anna1

Morning!

flat bench dumbbell press and flyes supersetted 3x12

standing dumbbell press 6x4

lateral raises +front raises supersetted 3x12

face pulls 2x15

lat pulldowns underhand grip 2x12

wide grip 2x12

rack pulls 4x8

pullovers 3x12

tricep pressdowns 3x15

dips and currrrrls supersetted 2x15 and one to failure

never used to do direct bicep work so now I keep checking if they're growing lol

have a great day !

x


----------



## Cypionate

Looking really good, so many lumps and bumps appearing everywhere and the wingspan of an Eagle :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Looking really good, so many lumps and bumps appearing everywhere and the wingspan of an Eagle :lol:


 Thank you

I just practiced bicep posing a lot lol

someone walked in as well during so no need to feel bad anymore You're not alone


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I just practiced bicep posing a lot lol
> 
> someone walked in as well during so no need to feel bad anymore You're not alone


 Great feeling isn't it :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Great feeling isn't it :lol:


 So freakin' embarrassing

but I've been caught with my leggings down too posing so that was nothing :lol:


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> So freakin' embarrassing
> 
> but I've been caught with my leggings down too *pissing *so that was nothing :lol:


 Fixed? :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Fixed? :lol:


 Haha not Yet !


----------



## Henda83

Arms shoulders and back look massive in that photo (in good way), you appear a lot taller in photos than you are (think you said 5'4"?)


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> Arms shoulders and back look massive in that photo (in good way), you appear a lot taller in photos than you are (think you said 5'4"?)


 I'd rather say 1.68 m because 5.4 sounds short as [email protected] 

thank you , for my frame upper body is better developed I think


----------



## Henda83

anna1 said:


> I'd rather say 1.68 m because 5.4 sounds short as [email protected]
> 
> thank you , for my frame upper body is better developed I think


 Felt a little bit jealous and inadequate when first seen the photo as I look underdeveloped in that pose haha

1.68 isn't a bad height for a lass especially like in your case when good proportions mean you don't look short at all stood alone,

wor lass is 5'3 and very thin but still has somewhat dumpy looking legs like those on a snooker table due to their length


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> Felt a little bit jealous and inadequate when first seen the photo as I look underdeveloped in that pose haha
> 
> 1.68 isn't a bad height for a lass especially like in your case when good proportions mean you don't look short at all stood alone,
> 
> wor lass is 5'3 and very thin but still has somewhat dumpy looking legs like those on a snooker table due to their length


 You look amazing Henda , what are you talking about?

pisses me off that you have that waistline eating 6 bags of chips daily lol

ahh my legs are my weakness too . Growing so slowly


----------



## Henda83

anna1 said:


> You look amazing Henda , what are you talking about?
> 
> pisses me off that you have that waistline eating 6 bags of chips daily lol
> 
> ahh my legs are my weakness too . Growing so slowly


 Thank you for saying that it's very kind of you, i just could never carry of that pose as well as you do I was cursed with the genetic shaped arms that actually look smaller when flexed than relaxed haha.

I'm luck to get away with terrible diet my mate says the same as you he's eating weight watchers soups and cutting out everything bad trying to loose weight and he's still built like a barrel.

Your legs look great and have come on massively in past year


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> Thank you for saying that it's very kind of you, i just could never carry of that pose as well as you do I was cursed with the genetic shaped arms that actually look smaller when flexed than relaxed haha.
> 
> I'm luck to get away with terrible diet my mate says the same as you he's eating weight watchers soups and cutting out everything bad trying to loose weight and he's still built like a barrel.
> 
> Your legs look great and have come on massively in past year


 Wow . Thank you for the pep talk , you've made my day

don't know about your arms

don't think I've seen a photo of you flexing, but I'm sure you're exaggerating lol


----------



## Henda83

anna1 said:


> Wow . Thank you for the pep talk , you've made my day
> 
> don't know about your arms
> 
> don't think I've seen a photo of you flexing, but I'm sure you're exaggerating lol


 Your welcome

I don't have any flexing photos for the reasons I mention above haha


----------



## Gary29

Henda83 said:


> wor lass is 5'3 and very thin but still has somewhat dumpy looking legs like those on a snooker table due to their length


 Pics?


----------



## Henda83

Gary29 said:


> Pics?


 They look like absolute s**t mate, even if I did desire to possess such a photo (I don't) I doubt she'd allow one to be taken


----------



## Gary29

I'm expecting great things today Al, weather has turned to shite here in the UK, doubt you're getting much work done this morning, so you can go all out and give us all something to bring some light and happiness into our lives.......go......


----------



## Cypionate

Gary29 said:


> I'm expecting great things today Al, weather has turned to shite here in the UK, doubt you're getting much work done this morning, so you can go all out and give us all something to bring some light and happiness into our lives.......go......


 I agree, you have to get creative today @anna1, something we have never seen before :lol:


----------



## TURBS

Cypionate said:


> I agree, you have to get creative today @anna1, something we have never seen before :lol:


 Hoping for a thermal nightie and fluffy slippers shot


----------



## Cypionate

TERBO said:


> Hoping for a thermal nightie and fluffy slippers shot


 Driving a forklift :lol:


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Little time today so I did quickly:

leg extensions 3x12

seated leg curls 3x12

romanians 4x8

hip thrusts 3x12

no time to take any special pics today , sorry lol

just feeling gradually stronger

have a great day !

x


----------



## Mayzini

dont put yourself down the pictures is pretty special !! lols


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> dont put yourself down the pictures is pretty special !! lols


 Well , no forklift or fluffy slippers as requested lol


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Well , no forklift or fluffy slippers as requested lol


 no gimmicks needed hun !! have a great weekend ! keep it up training is coming on and the muscle size is definitely filling out.


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Little time today so I did quickly:
> 
> leg extensions 3x12
> 
> seated leg curls 3x12
> 
> romanians 4x8
> 
> hip thrusts 3x12
> 
> no time to take any special pics today , sorry lol
> 
> just feeling gradually stronger
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 169343


 would insert up to elbow / 10


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Little time today so I did quickly:
> 
> leg extensions 3x12
> 
> seated leg curls 3x12
> 
> romanians 4x8
> 
> hip thrusts 3x12
> 
> no time to take any special pics today , sorry lol
> 
> just feeling gradually stronger
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 169343


 You've even waxed your ass for us to, god I love Fridays now 

I thought your was around 5ft10 Anna?

Your legs must be 5ft surely hahaha


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> You've even waxed your ass for us to, god I love Fridays now
> 
> I thought your was around 5ft10 Anna?
> 
> Your legs must be 5ft surely hahaha


 I'm 5. 4 ok ?

Keep rubbing it in


----------



## SuperRips

Now I know you are miniature it turns me on even more so lol.... places I could dangle you from


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Keep rubbing it


 Rubbing what? :lol:


----------



## anna1

Morning!

seated leg curls 3x15

leg extensions 3x15

leg press 3x13

romanians 4x12

hip thrusts 3x15

threw in a few sets of those standing curls as well .

have a great day !

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> seated leg curls 3x15
> 
> leg extensions 3x15
> 
> leg press 3x13
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> hip thrusts 3x15
> 
> threw in a few sets of those standing curls as well .
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 169459


 You suit those leg restraints :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> You suit those leg restraints :lol:


 Don't want to ask what you mean exactly lol


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Don't want to ask what you mean exactly lol


 https://www.bondara.co.uk/ankle-to-wrist-spreader-bar-bondage-restraint

:lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> https://www.bondara.co.uk/ankle-to-wrist-spreader-bar-bondage-restraint
> 
> :lol:


 Omg Cyp !

great accessory for stretching

thanx for that !

:lol:


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Omg Cyp !
> 
> great accessory for stretching
> 
> thanx for that !
> 
> :lol:


 We expect Fridays pics to become a lot more interesting soon..... :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights

Cypionate said:


> You suit those leg restraints :lol:


 i agree

also factor in a nice jewelled butt plug and your good to go


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1 no update?


----------



## SuperRips

Yeah Anna, where's your chocolate log :huh:


----------



## 25434

Cypionate said:


> https://www.bondara.co.uk/ankle-to-wrist-spreader-bar-bondage-restraint
> 
> :lol:


 Omgawwwwd.....whyyyyyyyyyyyy do I google these things....my eyes.....my eyes....


----------



## Mayzini

right who has kidnapped @anna1


----------



## Heavyassweights

Mayzini said:


> right who has kidnapped @anna1


 @hdu shows up and Alan dissapears

suspect


----------



## Mayzini

Heavyassweights said:


> @hdu shows up and Alan dissapears
> 
> suspect


 in my head she is stuck in @Cypionate ankle to wrist spreader but hey you might be on to something


----------



## Cypionate

Mayzini said:


> in my head she is stuck in @Cypionate ankle to wrist spreader but hey you might be on to something


 I'm assuming she is on her way to mine for my birthday, it's the only reasonable explanation :lol:


----------



## Gary29

Her pimp must've been busted, was fun while it lasted though.


----------



## LeeDaLifter

Haha, I think @anna1 has been hurt by a gym machine.

The gym owner seen her in them ankle straps n kept her back for after hours sesh


----------



## SCOOB-GUNS

x


----------



## anna1

Thank you all for the concern , just started a treatment for allergies that had me feeling like a zombie for days

Just a few half arsed workouts this week

Still I felt just fine today , pics just can't capture my beastliness lol

legs look a little more proportinate to rest of my body but that could just be the extra fat on me :lol:

have a great weekend everyone!









View attachment 169675


----------



## Cypionate

Welcome back, you didn't deprive us of our Friday pics


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Welcome back, you didn't deprive us of our Friday pics


 Ha no I couldn't do that

I quit the allergy meds so I could train and update today :lol:


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Thank you all for the concern , just started a treatment for allergies that had me feeling like a zombie for days
> 
> Just a few half arsed workouts this week
> 
> Still I felt just fine today , pics just can't capture my beastliness lol
> 
> legs look a little more proportinate to rest of my body but that could just be the extra fat on me :lol:
> 
> have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 169673
> 
> 
> View attachment 169675


 glad your ok hun, hope to allergies get under control. no what have you done with @Matt6210


----------



## Gary29

Glad your pimp made bail x


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Glad your pimp made bail x


 Ha yes , he's out

sends kisses, hoping you can still make it next Sat

x


----------



## Fadi

anna1 said:


> View attachment 169301


 I've come here to criticise; I've come here to complain, I've come here to put down...

...anyone who criticises, complains about, or puts you down.

Your effort and consistency is exemplary, in addition to injecting some much needed breath of fresh air into UK-M's atmosphere.

I've just come here to say thank you Anna.


----------



## anna1

Fadi said:


> I've come here to criticise; I've come here to complain, I've come here to put down...
> 
> ...anyone who criticises, complains about, or puts you down.
> 
> Your effort and consistency is exemplary, in addition to injecting some much needed breath of fresh air into UK-M's atmosphere.
> 
> I've just come here to say thank you Anna.


 You've always been too kind with me Fadi

your advice has been invaluable and has helped me stay consistent

glad to hear from you and I hope we see more of your posts on the forum

Always interesting to read your contributions

x


----------



## MM84

anna1 said:


> You've always been too kind with me Fadi
> 
> your advice has been invaluable and has helped me stay consistent
> 
> glad to hear from you and I hope we see more of your posts on the forum
> 
> Always interesting to read your contributions
> 
> x


 How about thanking him with a picture of your naked bangers covering nipples with finger.............

now that would show plenty thanks !!!


----------



## anna1

MM84 said:


> How about thanking him with a picture of your naked bangers covering nipples with finger.............
> 
> now that would show plenty thanks !!!


 Pm'd already

thanks for that girlfriend!

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Holiday yesterday so no workout

Worked a bit harder today trying to catch up lol

so , upper

lat pulldowns wide grip 3x12

reverse grip 3x12

rack pulls 5x8

rope pullovers 3x12

press on smith machine 4x8

lateral raises 3x15

face pulls 3x15

tricep pushdowns 3x15

dips 3 to failure supersetted with currrrrls (3x12)

ab work

have a great day !

x


----------



## MM84

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Holiday yesterday so no workout
> 
> Worked a bit harder today trying to catch up lol
> 
> so , upper
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip 3x12
> 
> reverse grip 3x12
> 
> rack pulls 5x8
> 
> rope pullovers 3x12
> 
> press on smith machine 4x8
> 
> lateral raises 3x15
> 
> face pulls 3x15
> 
> tricep pushdowns 3x15
> 
> dips 3 to failure supersetted with currrrrls (3x12)
> 
> ab work
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 169803


 Would tounge punch fart box 10


----------



## anna1

MM84 said:


> Would tounge punch fart box 10


 Always with a kind word 

thank you !


----------



## TURBS

anna1 said:


> Worked a bit harder today trying to catch up lol


 Looking strong :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

TERBO said:


> Looking strong :thumbup1:


 Thank you

not feeling that strong today but eventually caught up

always found that after a few days off I need a couple of good workouts to start feeling like myself again


----------



## anna1

Morning!

leg extensions 3x15

seated leg curls 3x15

leg press 4x8

romanians 4x12

tried the hex bar and did 2x25 just to get a feel for it , really liked it so I think I 'll include it from now on

ab work

have a great day !

x


----------



## CG88

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> leg extensions 3x15
> 
> seated leg curls 3x15
> 
> leg press 4x8
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> tried the hex bar and did 2x25 just to get a feel for it , really liked it so I think I 'll include it from now on
> 
> ab work
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 169861


 Arms and shoulders looking good Anna! You're progressing very well


----------



## anna1

CG88 said:


> Arms and shoulders looking good Anna! You're progressing very well


 Thank you !

Well trying to do my best now till around end of April when I start dieting a bit


----------



## CG88

anna1 said:


> Thank you !
> 
> Well trying to do my best now till around end of April when I start dieting a bit


 You look good!

Im just getting back into it. Been travelling a lot with work so not really had much time to focus on training etc :lol:


----------



## anna1

CG88 said:


> You look good!
> 
> Im just getting back into it. Been travelling a lot with work so not really had much time to focus on training etc :lol:


 Yes , I was going to ask what happened to you

ah I'm sure you still look great , that is if you haven't broken everything at football yet haha


----------



## CG88

anna1 said:


> Yes , I was going to ask what happened to you
> 
> ah I'm sure you still look great , that is if you haven't broken everything at football yet haha


 Haha everything is still working thankfully.

Promotion at work resulted in lots of travel, so training and diet had to be put on the back burner for a bit. Still trained, but just no consistency or structure to it. Diet can only be described as terrible. But it's hard to avoid pizza in Naples :lol:

I'll probs start a new log TBH


----------



## anna1

CG88 said:


> Haha everything is still working thankfully.
> 
> Promotion at work resulted in lots of travel, so training and diet had to be put on the back burner for a bit. Still trained, but just no consistency or structure to it. Diet can only be described as terrible. But it's hard to avoid pizza in Naples :lol:
> 
> I'll probs start a new log TBH


 Ohh Naples ? Nice

very Mediterranean. Amazing food . Yeah , can't diet there lol

Congratulations for your promotion

well , looking forward to your new log then !


----------



## CG88

anna1 said:


> Ohh Naples ? Nice
> 
> very Mediterranean. Amazing food . Yeah , can't diet there lol
> 
> Congratulations for your promotion
> 
> well , looking forward to your new log then !


 New global position so need to visit sites all over the place, couldn't turn it down haha


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> leg extensions 3x15
> 
> seated leg curls 3x15
> 
> leg press 4x8
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> tried the hex bar and did 2x25 just to get a feel for it , really liked it so I think I 'll include it from now on
> 
> ab work
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 169861


 would wear that outfit 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> leg extensions 3x15
> 
> seated leg curls 3x15
> 
> leg press 4x8
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> tried the hex bar and did 2x25 just to get a feel for it , really liked it so I think I 'll include it from now on
> 
> ab work
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 169861


 :thumb

I have it the other way up so I get a better ROM but then I use full size Olympic plates and the diameter of the plates you use are looking small than standard


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> :thumb
> 
> I have it the other way up so I get a better ROM but then I use full size Olympic plates and the diameter of the plates you use are looking small than standard


 Was just trying it out with light weights just to get used to the movement

ha yes I had to use it that way otherwise it felt inconvenient with those plates

I'll try your version too though.

Thank you


----------



## anna1

Morning!

dumbbell press incline bench 3x12

shoulder press on smith machine 4x8

lateral raises 3x15

lateral raises on cable machine 2 x failure

lat pulldowns close grip 2x12

reverse grip 2x12

yates rows 3x8

dumbbell rows 3x8

cable pullovers 2x12

tricep pressdowns 2x15

pushdowns 2x12 supersetted with currrrls

have a great day !

x


----------



## Simon90

Triceps delts and upper back looking thick!


----------



## anna1

Simon90 said:


> Triceps delts and upper back looking thick!


 Thank you

maybe because they're my favorite parts to train who knows lol


----------



## anna1

Good morning

leg extensions 3x15

seated leg curls 3x15

leg press 5x12

romanians 3x12

hip thrusts 3x15

weighted back hyper extensions 2x15

ab work

really bad week , sleep and food were very poor and I only worked out for the sake of working out really

hopefully next one will be better

couldn't take any good pics today , all sucked lol

have a great weekend everyone

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Good morning
> 
> leg extensions 3x15
> 
> seated leg curls 3x15
> 
> leg press 5x12
> 
> romanians 3x12
> 
> hip thrusts 3x15
> 
> weighted back hyper extensions 2x15
> 
> ab work
> 
> really bad week , sleep and food were very poor and I only worked out for the sake of working out really
> 
> hopefully next one will be better
> 
> couldn't take any good pics today , all sucked lol
> 
> have a great weekend everyone
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 169931


 ger your head back in the game madam !


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> ger your head back in the game madam !


 I will , I will just a bad week

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> I will , I will just a bad week
> 
> x


 Fix it with a few bottles of wine tonight (As if you haven't already started :lol: )

Looking good though, your back's looking ripped, promise that was the only part I zoomed in on


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Fix it with a few bottles of wine tonight (As if you haven't already started :lol: )
> 
> Looking good though, your back's looking ripped, promise that was the only part I zoomed in on


 Haha thank you

lol , yes I've already started. How did you know ? 

if I could I'd pass out now and wake up Monday lol


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> I will , I will just a bad week
> 
> x


 hey anything u need or want to share with a bunch of strangers. !! can be very therapeutic you know, !! chin up ! whatever it is!


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> hey anything u need or want to share with a bunch of strangers. !! can be very therapeutic you know, !! chin up ! whatever it is!


 Having a laugh here is therapeutic enough lol

thank you for the pep talk .


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Having a laugh here is therapeutic enough lol
> 
> thank you for the pep talk .


 thats cool hope everything works out hun. not had a great week myself to be honest but all my worries are worthless compared to my client who lost one of their 4 year old twins to cancer this morning ! i know we all have our own crap and what might seem major to us often isnt to others but all of my stuff is nothing compared to that .. so hopefully brush yourself and get back on the horse.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> thats cool hope everything works out hun. not had a great week myself to be honest but all my worries are worthless compared to my client who lost one of their 4 year old twins to cancer this morning ! i know we all have our own crap and what might seem major to us often isnt to others but all of my stuff is nothing compared to that .. so hopefully brush yourself and get back on the horse.


 Oh God . Such tragic news

puts things into perspective I guess . Health is all that matters, you're right . Feel so stupid now worrying about petty things


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Haha thank you
> 
> lol , yes I've already started. How did you know ?
> 
> if I could I'd pass out now and wake up Monday lol


 If you start drinking again as soon as you wake up from passing out, Monday will come round very quickly, trust me :lol:

You may think it is still Saturday though :lol:


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Oh God . Such tragic news
> 
> puts things into perspective I guess . Health is all that matters, you're right . Feel so stupid now worrying about petty things


 didnt mean to belittle yours or anyone else problems just a reality shot that we all need clarity sometimes. I am sure whatever is going on will pass, you have been thru tough times before and come out of the other side sure you will again. chin up glass filled.


----------



## SCOOB-GUNS

Anna think I need buy u this to improve the quality of ur selfies .. https://www.amazon.co.uk/PEMOTech-Compatible-Octopus-Adapter-Control/dp/B018G3EIC8/ref=asc_df_B018G3EIC8/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=311075391090&hvpos=1o3&hvnetw=g&hvrand=15244293316258015735&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1006741&hvtargid=pla-359963924581&psc=1

eirher that or a selfie stick xx

hope u have a better week next week, train insane or remain the same .


----------



## 25434

Hey there, just dropping by to offer a t'internet hug ...sort of.....bad weeks, we all get them at some point...take care Anna1. Hopefully things will pick up for you..


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> Hey there, just dropping by to offer a t'internet hug ...sort of.....bad weeks, we all get them at some point...take care Anna1. Hopefully things will pick up for you..


 Thank you Flubs ! You're always so sweet

True , people go through worse . I'll have to give my head a shake and get back to normality soon 

hope you're well

x


----------



## 6083

anna1 said:


> Oh God . Such tragic news
> 
> puts things into perspective I guess . Health is all that matters, you're right . Feel so stupid now worrying about petty things


 Ive learned even though you can take some solace, comfort in that your problems are not as bad as extreme grief others are facing, ultimately you can't help the way you feel about your issues.

Also I'd recommend having a few days off rather than 'going through the motions' sometimes or do something completely different like a swimming session etc.

Few days off won't affect your physique, if anything it gives your CNS and body a rest.

Just my advices (as arnold used to say)


----------



## anna1

GTT said:


> Ive learned even though you can take some solace, comfort in that your problems are not as bad as extreme grief others are facing, ultimately you can't help the way you feel about your issues.
> 
> Also I'd recommend having a few days off rather than 'going through the motions' sometimes or do something completely different like a swimming session etc.
> 
> Few days off won't affect your physique, if anything it gives your CNS and body a rest.
> 
> Just my advices (as arnold used to say)


 You might be right about trying something different .

Although I do love weights and I find they clear my head . Just haven't been able to focus that much

bit of swimming sounds lovely actually


----------



## SCOOB-GUNS

Chin up Anna everything is ok I love you ? everyone on Uk-m does aswell .. keep training hard an push ur limits , nearly summer that will make everyone feel better xo


----------



## anna1

SCOOB-GUNS said:


> Chin up Anna everything is ok I love you ? everyone on Uk-m does aswell .. keep training hard an push ur limits , nearly summer that will make everyone feel better xo


 Haha thank you so much !

x


----------



## MM84

SCOOB-GUNS said:


> Chin up Anna everything is ok I love you ? everyone on Uk-m does aswell .. keep training hard an push ur limits , nearly summer that will make everyone feel better xo


 100% creeper !!!


----------



## SCOOB-GUNS

MM84 said:


> 100% legend


 Banter doesn't kill anyone pal


----------



## SCOOB-GUNS

anna1 said:


> Haha thank you so much !
> 
> x


 Your be fine in a few days ") x


----------



## MM84

SCOOB-GUNS said:


> Banter doesn't kill anyone pal


 Yeah whatever fritzl .....


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Good morning
> 
> leg extensions 3x15
> 
> seated leg curls 3x15
> 
> leg press 5x12
> 
> romanians 3x12
> 
> hip thrusts 3x15
> 
> weighted back hyper extensions 2x15
> 
> ab work
> 
> really bad week , sleep and food were very poor and I only worked out for the sake of working out really
> 
> hopefully next one will be better
> 
> couldn't take any good pics today , all sucked lol
> 
> have a great weekend everyone
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 169931


 I need to check in here more often.....


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> I need to check in here more often.....


 Thank you for dropping by Jake !


----------



## anna1

Morning

leg extensions supersetted with leg curls 3x15

leg press 4x12

threw in some sumos I hadn't done in a while 3x12

hip thrusts 3x15

ab work

I 'll continue working out daily but I think I'll give this log a break until there's something actually worth reporting or until I start dieting

thank you all for your support so far

have a great day !

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning
> 
> leg extensions supersetted with leg curls 3x15
> 
> leg press 4x12
> 
> threw in some sumos I hadn't done in a while 3x12
> 
> hip thrusts 3x15
> 
> ab work
> 
> I 'll continue working out daily but I think I'll give this log a break until there's something actually worth reporting or until I start dieting
> 
> thank you all for your support so far
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 170041


 oh dear there are tears and hearts breaking all over UKM today... lols

wish you all the best and whatever is going on with you sorts itself out. your log will be missed. dont be a stranger on UKM now !!!!


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> oh dear there are tears and hearts breaking all over UKM today... lols
> 
> wish you all the best and whatever is going on with you sorts itself out. your log will be missed. dont be a stranger on UKM now !!!!


 Thank you May

and for all your help putting this workout regime together for me

I will stick to it till end of April but then I think it's time I started dieting a bit .

Will seek your advice then if you have the time

lol no , I'll always be around


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Thank you May
> 
> and for all your help putting this workout regime together for me
> 
> I will stick to it till end of April but then I think it's time I started dieting a bit .
> 
> Will seek your advice then if you have the time
> 
> lol no , I'll always be around


 no problem give me a shout, I am hitting the cut myself beginning of APril myself so happy to help


----------



## Gary29

Expecting Friday pics in various skimpy swimwear at the pool from now on then.


----------



## SuperRips

Shhhhuuuuddduuupppppp Anna, there is no way you will last few weeks without putting a pic on


----------



## Jakemaguire

Enjoy your break


----------



## 6083

You sure the boyfriend/husband didn't find your log/pics and give you the harsh word lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

For some reason the website decided that I wasnt following you any longer so I have only just caught up on your last week. :cursing:

Sorry to hear your down in the dumps hun. It happens to us all.

My advise would be this; motivation is great but it is also a fickle thing. Don't rely on motivation to train. Train as a matter of habit, yes it requires self discipline and forcing yourself to train when you really don't feel like it and yes there will be tough times but its the consistency that will pay off long term .

X


----------



## Gary29

GTT said:


> You sure the girlfriend/wife didn't find the log/pics and give you the harsh word for catfishing for dick pics lol


 Fixed that for you.


----------



## Mayzini

came in hoping for a friday pick me up from @anna1 sad times


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> came in hoping for a friday pick me up from @anna1 sad times


 Will pick this up again these days

need to start dieting and it's a motivation when I know I have to be updating

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Will pick this up again these days
> 
> need to start dieting and it's a motivation when I know I have to be updating
> 
> x


 Been out for a few weeks myself, lost a load of weight, not self-inflicted this time :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Been out for a few weeks myself, lost a load of weight, not self-inflicted this time :lol:


 Wish I could say the same lol

yes , saw you were sick ? Hope you're better now

i never stopped training, was just in an awful mood , felt unmotivated but surprisingly I felt stronger in some lifts

really need to diet though, have gained 10 kg since September !

Woooooot ?

Surely it's all pure muscle :whistling:


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Wish I could say the same lol
> 
> yes , saw you were sick ? Hope you're better now
> 
> i never stopped training, was just in an awful mood , felt unmotivated but surprisingly I felt stronger in some lifts
> 
> really need to diet though, have gained 10 kg since September !
> 
> Woooooot ?
> 
> Surely it's all pure muscle :whistling:


 Of course it's pure muscle, nothing else it could be, right? :lol:

That's about the same as I've lost, give it back 

Yea I'm ok now thanks, back to stuffing my face, was struggling to get 1000 cals a day in me for about 3 weeks, first day back to the gym yesterday and felt OK but sore today though

Back on Monday to get back into my Mon > Fri routine


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Of course it's pure muscle, nothing else it could be, right? :lol:
> 
> That's about the same as I've lost, give it back
> 
> Yea I'm ok now thanks, back to stuffing my face, was struggling to get 1000 cals a day in me for about 3 weeks, first day back to the gym yesterday and felt OK but sore today though
> 
> Back on Monday to get back into my Mon > Fri routine


 You lost 10kg in less than a month ?

I guess the man flu does really exist 

you'll get your size back in no time , I'm sure . Or you're ready for summer anyway lol


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> You lost 10kg in less than a month ?
> 
> I guess the man flu does really exist
> 
> you'll get your size back in no time , I'm sure . Or you're ready for summer anyway lol


 It was Campylobacter, same bug as food poisoning but I got it by letting my cute little innocent puppy put her paws and mouth all over my face :lol:

Would only wish that on my very worst enemy, not even someone who did curls in the squat rack :lol:

I was considering using this weight loss as a nice kick start to a summer cut but when my tops and jackets started hanging off me I changed my mind lol


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> It was Campylobacter, same bug as food poisoning but I got it by letting my cute little innocent puppy put her paws and mouth all over my face :lol:
> 
> Would only wish that on my very worst enemy, not even someone who did curls in the squat rack :lol:
> 
> I was considering using this weight loss as a nice kick start to a summer cut but when my tops and jackets started hanging off me I changed my mind lol


 Damn I looked it up and it does sound severe

also read that 2/3 of chicken sold at supermarkets in the UK in 2013 had been infected ( irrelevant lol)

just get back to feeling normal and do use it as a kick start for your cut

it's a unique opportunity lol


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Damn I looked it up and it does sound severe
> 
> also read that 2/3 of chicken sold at supermarkets in the UK in 2013 had been infected ( irrelevant lol)
> 
> just get back to feeling normal and do use it as a kick start for your cut
> 
> it's a unique opportunity lol


 Yea wasn't nice, and yep that's why you always make sure your chicken is cooked through and wash hands after touching it 

Well last year when I lost everything thanks to a bender I still didn't have abs, and I was a little skinny thing again, so to be honest cutting is pretty much pointless for me as size has always been my goal and I would have to cut down to such a small size to get rid of that gut, probably from all the drinking and I think that type of fat is very stubborn to get rid of too

Not bothered tbh, would be nice to be ripped but as long as I look good in a shirt I'm happy

When I'm single again I`ll cut :lol:


----------



## anna1

Ok , summer 's right around the corner and I need to start dieting I think.

I hate it so hopefully I'll manage to stick to it lol

have gained 10 kg since September though and midsection is getting out of control so I better start now slowly

not looking to get ripped or anything, will try to continue my workouts with the same intensity and hopefully I'll retain the little muscle I've gained this winter

last year , I did drop to 56 kg but I can't say I was happy with the look ( in pic last July , last day of dieting)


----------



## anna1

So today was legs

Squats 5x8

romanians 4x12

leg press 4x8

leg extensions supersetted with seated leg curls 3x15

deficit reverse lunges I stole from @BestBefore1989 's log ,

4x15 , nice finisher

core work

have a great day /week !


----------



## TURBS

anna1 said:


> So today was legs


 Good to see you back 

Massive difference between the photos... fitness model look to weight lifter look, either way still looking good


----------



## anna1

TERBO said:


> Good to see you back
> 
> Massive difference between the photos... fitness model look to weight lifter look, either way still looking good


 Wow thank you , massive compliment

wouldn't say I look like either, but still appreciate it !

too skinny last year , hoping I'll have a bit more muscle on me by the time I'm done dieting


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> So today was legs
> 
> Squats 5x8
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> leg press 4x8
> 
> leg extensions supersetted with seated leg curls 3x15
> 
> deficit reverse lunges I stole from @BestBefore1989 's log ,
> 
> 4x15 , nice finisher
> 
> core work
> 
> have a great day /week !
> 
> View attachment 170699


 well thats one way to brighten up a rubbish monday morning in the UK. Welcome back hun, I think your looking great. Started the diet phase today myself, like you looking to see what I can retain from what I have gained. good luck and welcome home hun !!! Lols


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> well thats one way to brighten up a rubbish monday morning in the UK. Welcome back hun, I think your looking great. Started the diet phase today myself, like you looking to see what I can retain from what I have gained. good luck and welcome home hun !!! Lols


 Thank you !

Awful day here too . Raining almost non stop

good luck to you as well . Although I don't need luck , just to manage to keep my mouth shut for long enough  .


----------



## Matt6210

anna1 said:


> Thank you !
> 
> Awful day here too . Raining almost non stop
> 
> good luck to you as well . Although I don't need luck , just to manage to keep my mouth shut for long enough  .


 Not just food that you can put in your mouth you know? other things are good to.

no ****


----------



## anna1

Matt6210 said:


> Not just food that you can put in your mouth you know? othe things are good to.
> 
> no ****


 Oh yeah ?

Just need to keep myself busy then


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Thank you !
> 
> Awful day here too . Raining almost non stop
> 
> good luck to you as well . Although I don't need luck , just to manage to keep my mouth shut for long enough  .


 so many jokes to be made about you and your mouth being filled, but I will refrain. hope it goes ok, you know if you need anything just give us a shout.


----------



## anna1

Bit of a short workout today ,

lat pulldowns eode grip 2x12

neutral grip ? Only recently started using it but I like how it allows me to pull more for some reason 2x8

rack pulls 4x8

cable pull overs 4x15

cable curls 2x15

dumbbell curls 2x12

core work

have a great afternoon!


----------



## TURBS

anna1 said:


> Bit of a short workout today ,


 Look at you, all colour coordinated to the equipment :lol:


----------



## anna1

TERBO said:


> Look at you all, colour coordinated to the equipment :lol:


 Haha just noticed that


----------



## jeffj

Looking really good anna. Great shape and got to agree, noticable change between pictures. You're looking great.


----------



## Gary29

Nice of her to let you post up more pictures Al, hope she doesn't catch you for a third time, I think that could be the final straw.


----------



## anna1

jeffj said:


> Looking really good anna. Great shape and got to agree, noticable change between pictures. You're looking great.


 Thank you Jeff ,

you look great as well

loving the Marvel boxers


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Nice of her to let you post up more pictures Al, hope she doesn't catch you for a third time, I think that could be the final straw.


 Yeap , I'm out in the streets if she does lol


----------



## anna1

Had to catch up with what I skipped yesterday so

legs

squats 5x8

goodmornings 4x12

leg press 4x8

leg extensions supersetted with seated leg curls 3x15

abductions 2x25

shoulders

press on smith machine 4x8

incline bench dumbbell press 3x15

lateral raises 3x20

reverse pec deck 3x15

triceps

pressdowns 2x15

pushdowns 2x15

single arm pushdown supersetted with reverse grip 2 to failure

core work

couldn't get any decent pics damn it as I felt really good and stronger though in deficit

anyway , have a great day !

x


----------



## anna1

Morning

back and biceps

lat pulldowns 4x12

seated rows 3x12

rack pulls 4x 12

dumbbell rows 4x8

cable pull overs 3x15

currrrls 3x12

core work

have a great day !

x


----------



## 66983

Anyone else want to post derogatory comments in this thread will be dealt with!

This is just not acceptable.

@MM84 has just been given a short vacation.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Its Friday @anna1 and UKM need their fix x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> Its Friday @anna1 and UKM need their fix x


 Morning Jimmy !


----------



## anna1

Little time today so

shoulders

press on smith machine 5x8

incline bench with dumbbells 4x15

lateral raises 4x20

face pulls 3x15

triceps

pressdowns 3x15

pushdowns 3x15

single arm alternating grips 2xfailure

core work

have lost 1,4 kilos so far . Well first days are easier

I still have a long way to go lol

would say another 4-5 kilos to look half decent but I'll take it as it goes

have an amazing weekend everyone!

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning Jimmy !


 Morning Alan !


----------



## Gary29

In light of recent events......

Would wine and dine tenderly and go for a long walk /10


----------



## Cypionate

Fridays are good again :thumb


----------



## Heavyassweights

Cypionate said:


> Fridays are good again :thumb


 i agree mate.

all these people yearning for gape and other disgusting things should stay out this thread.


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 5x8

romanians 4x12

hip thrusts 3x15

leg extensions supersetted with seated leg curls 3x15

abductions 3x25

core work

have a great day / week !


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x8
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> hip thrusts 3x15
> 
> leg extensions supersetted with seated leg curls 3x15
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> core work
> 
> have a great day / week !
> 
> View attachment 170925


 I thought you were showing one of your BDSM pictures for a mo then..... lols


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> I thought you were showing one of your BDSM pictures for a mo then..... lols


 Lol they do feel like torture those barbell hip thrusts


----------



## Cypionate

Looking great in all of your recent pics Anna, dedication really shows :thumb


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Looking great in all of your recent pics Anna, dedication really shows :thumb


 Thank you so much Cyp !

hope you're feeling better?


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Thank you so much Cyp !
> 
> hope you're feeling better?


 Shoulders still sore but rest of me is good thanks 

About to go on a bike ride, cardio...... :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Shoulders still sore but rest of me is good thanks
> 
> About to go on a bike ride, cardio...... :lol:


 Oooo

are you wearing shorts?


----------



## Gary29

Alan catfishing more and more provocative pictures to try to get more people banned :thumb :lol:


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Alan catfishing more and more provocative pictures to try to get more people banned :thumb :lol:


 I've been trying but you're still here

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Oooo
> 
> are you wearing shorts?


 In the North East UK, I wear 17 pairs of trousers and carry a portable heater :lol:

But just for your imagination, yes shorts, very tight ones


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> In the North East UK, I wear 17 pairs of trousers and carry a portable heater :lol:
> 
> But just for your imagination, yes shorts, very tight ones


 Portable heater?

naughty

cheers for that . Will be an interesting evening


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Portable heater?
> 
> naughty
> 
> cheers for that . Will be an interesting evening


 Portable heater stops me looking like mini mouse in the trouser department :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Portable heater stops me looking like mini mouse in the trouser department :lol:


 No worries

summer's just around the corner and you'll look like you've just hit puberty again


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> No worries
> 
> summer's just around the corner and you'll look like you've just hit puberty again


 I`ll have to master the squeaky voice then :lol:

Or take me for a tour of Greece, no-one will doubt me for a second, tight shorts or not :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> I`ll have to master the squeaky voice then :lol:
> 
> Or take me for a tour of Greece, no-one will doubt me for a second, tight shorts or not :lol:


 They will doubt you with tight shorts on walking around Athens

or you'll get a huge crowd following you


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> They will doubt you with tight shorts on walking around Athens
> 
> or you'll get a huge crowd following you


 Hot chick, tight shorts, either rich or well endowed :lol:


----------



## Gary29

anna1 said:


> I've been trying but you're still here
> 
> x


 I'm too much of a gentleman to say derogatory things on the internet x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

back

lat pulldowns wide grip 2x12

neutral grip 2x12

seated rows 3x12

dumbbell rows 3x8

rack pulls 3x12

shoulders

press on smith machine 5 x8

lateral raises 2x20

lateral raises on cable machine 2 x failure

face pulls 2x15

triceps

pressdowns 2x15

push 2x15

single arm reverse grip 2 to failure

currrrrrrrls 3x15

core work

have a great one !

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> back
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip 2x12
> 
> neutral grip 2x12
> 
> seated rows 3x12
> 
> dumbbell rows 3x8
> 
> rack pulls 3x12
> 
> shoulders
> 
> press on smith machine 5 x8
> 
> lateral raises 2x20
> 
> lateral raises on cable machine 2 x failure
> 
> face pulls 2x15
> 
> triceps
> 
> pressdowns 2x15
> 
> push 2x15
> 
> single arm reverse grip 2 to failure
> 
> currrrrrrrls 3x15
> 
> core work
> 
> have a great one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 170945


----------



## anna1

Thank you @Mayzini !

starting to shed a bit of lard I think lol

legs

squats 5x8

romanians 4x12

leg press 5x8

leg extensions supersetted with seated curls 3x15

abductions 3x30

tried those standing leg curls but they don't feel right. Have to work on them 4x15

core work

not phone friendly since yesterday this forum , bit pf a pain to read and post

have a great day !

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Thank you @Mayzini !
> 
> starting to shed a bit of lard I think lol
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x8
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> leg press 5x8
> 
> leg extensions supersetted with seated curls 3x15
> 
> abductions 3x30
> 
> tried those standing leg curls but they don't feel right. Have to work on them 4x15
> 
> core work
> 
> not phone friendly since yesterday this forum , bit pf a pain to read and post
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 170987


 oh my not sure if its the tren kicking but .... that behind ..... looking peachy hun lol have a great day glad to see u have a bit of your mojo back


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> oh my not sure if its the tren kicking but .... that behind ..... looking peachy hun lol have a great day glad to see u have a bit of your mojo back


 Thank you so much

oh yes ! You started dieting already. Maybe you can revive your log now .

have a lovely day as well !

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> oh yes ! You started dieting already. Maybe you can revive your log now .
> 
> have a lovely day as well !
> 
> x


 yes I am in diet now and will look to put the log back in motion I think


----------



## anna1

Morning!

lat pulls downs reverse grip and neutral grip 2x12 each

rack pulls 4x8

dumbbell rows 3x8

cable pull overs 3x12

shoulder press on smith machine 4x8

incline bench dumbbell press 3x15

lateral raises 2x20

lateral raises on cable 2xfailure

rear delts on cable machine 3x15

tricep pressdown 3x15

pushdown 3x15

single arm reverse grip 2 x failure

currrrrrrrls 3x15

core work

have a great day !

x


----------



## Gary29

She's got some great delts on her Al, fair play son.


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> She's got some great delts on her Al, fair play son.


 Lol thank you Gary !

x


----------



## 25434

Delts looking good in this pic Anna.

Happy Easter by the way, a week early I know but whilst I remember. X


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> Delts looking good in this pic Anna.
> 
> Happy Easter by the way, a week early I know but whilst I remember. X


 Thank you Flubs !

hope you have a lovely Easter

Yes , ours is a week later . Hope we get a heatwave and I get my first swims . Definitely going to the beach anyway

Warmest wishes for your family over here ( and over there ) as well !

x


----------



## anna1

Morning

legs

squats 5x15

romanians 4x12

leg press 4x12

leg extensions supersetted with leg curls 3x15

abductions 3x30

core work

haven't dropped much , only 800 gr but I know it's my fault

feeling a little leaner and harder though, strength hasn't gone down at all

have a wonderful weekend!

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x15
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> leg press 4x12
> 
> leg extensions supersetted with leg curls 3x15
> 
> abductions 3x30
> 
> core work
> 
> haven't dropped much , only 800 gr but I know it's my fault
> 
> feeling a little leaner and harder though, strength hasn't gone down at all
> 
> have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 171027


 Think you look great hun have a great weekend hope it's a hot one for u


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> Think you look great hun have a great weekend hope it's a hot one for u


 Thank you !

Hope you have a lovely Easter !


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Morning
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x15
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> leg press 4x12
> 
> leg extensions supersetted with leg curls 3x15
> 
> abductions 3x30
> 
> core work
> 
> haven't dropped much , only 800 gr but I know it's my fault
> 
> feeling a little leaner and harder though, strength hasn't gone down at all
> 
> have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 171027


 Nothing to be ashamed of, 99% better shape than most women out there


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Nothing to be ashamed of, 99% better shape than most women out there


 Oh ! Thank you so much !

hope you enjoy your Easter !


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Oh ! Thank you so much !
> 
> hope you enjoy your Easter !


 Same to you, get those eggs rolling down the hills :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Same to you, get those eggs rolling down the hills :lol:


 Ours is next weekend, but all we do is eat here lol

you have some nice traditions there .


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Ours is next weekend, but all we do is eat here lol
> 
> you have some nice traditions there .


 And some nasty ones, the kids who's eggs don't break are all still painted nicely so they put them on top of the fireplace...... after a couple weeks, phfeeeewww :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> And some nasty ones, the kids who's eggs don't break are all still painted nicely so they put them on top of the fireplace...... after a couple weeks, phfeeeewww :lol:


 True , that sounds like disgusting lol

we fast for a week traditionally and then we have huge feasts where we're left with lamb leftovers for weeks .


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> True , that sounds like disgusting lol
> 
> we fast for a week traditionally and then we have huge feasts where we're left with lamb leftovers for weeks .


 Think I'd prefer the lamb :lol:

Can you roll the lambs down the hill too?


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Think I'd prefer the lamb :lol:
> 
> Can you roll the lambs down the hill too?


 No ! That would be abuse

we just eat them


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> No ! That would be abuse
> 
> we just eat them


 Could eat them at the bottom, just sit waiting with a knife and fork :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cypionate said:


> And some nasty ones, the kids who's eggs don't break are all still painted nicely so they put them on top of the fireplace...... after a couple weeks, phfeeeewww :lol:


 where in the uk are you? where I am we only paint an egg after you blow it so its nothing but shell and does not smell.


----------



## Cypionate

BestBefore1989 said:


> where in the uk are you? where I am we only paint an egg after you blow it so its nothing but shell and does not smell.


 North East mate, we don'y even boil thm, fkin crayons and rolls them :lol:


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 5x8

romanians 4x12

goodmornings 4x12

leg press 4x8

leg extensions supersetted with seated leg curls 3x15

kick backs on cable machine 3x30

core work

have a great day / week !


----------



## anna1

Morning!

back

lat pulldowns reverse grip 3x12

neutral grip 3x12

rack pulls 4x8

dumbbell rows 4x8

single arm lat pulldown 2xfailure

arms

tricep pressdowns 3x15

pushdowns 3x15

single arm reverse grip 2x20

dips 2xfailure supersetted with currrrls

core work

have a great day !

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x15
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> leg press 4x12
> 
> leg extensions supersetted with leg curls 3x15
> 
> abductions 3x30
> 
> core work
> 
> haven't dropped much , only 800 gr but I know it's my fault
> 
> feeling a little leaner and harder though, strength hasn't gone down at all
> 
> have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 171027


 gym quiet that day?

looking good as always Al x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> gym quiet that day?
> 
> looking good as always Al x


 Thank you Jimmy

yes , it's a small room they use for crossfit or sth and I had it to myself that day

was going to take a few funky pics working out but too afraid someone would barge in lol x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Thank you Jimmy
> 
> yes , it's a small room they use for crossfit or sth and I had it to myself that day
> 
> was going to take a few funky pics working out but too afraid someone would barge in lol x


 ukm would appreciate a few funky workout pics, ill look forward to them on Friday!! x


----------



## anna1

Morning

leg extensions + le curls 3x20

leg press 4x12

romanians 4x12

stiff legged dumbbell deadlifts 4x12

kick backs 2x20

abductions 3x25

core work

have a good one !

x


----------



## anna1

Morning

busy day today so just a quick back and arms workout

deadlifts 5x5

tbar rows 4x8

lat pulldowns wide grip and reverse grip 4x12

cable pullovers 2x15

tricep pressdowns 2x15

pushdowns 3x15

single arm reverse grip 2 xfailure

curls 4x15

have a great day !

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

gym packed today , last day before Easter so I managed

legs

extensions and leg curl 3x20

leg press 5x15

romanians 4x12

abductions 3x20

shoulders

ohp on smith 5x8

arnold presses 3x13

lateral raises 3x20

laterals on cable 2xfailure

reverse pec deck 2x15

face pulls 2x15

core work

all done so quick it felt like cardio

have dropped 3 kg so far , midsection is tighter so happy , primo is treating me good so don't feel weaker at all

couldn't take any decent pics so you 'll have to take my word for it ha !

back Wed or Thursday after the break

have an amazing weekend!

x


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BestBefore1989

Happy Easter.

don't eat all the chocolate eggs at once.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Happy Easter.
> 
> don't eat all the chocolate eggs at once.


 Thank you

I don't have a sweet tooth but I'll surely kill everything else


----------



## adam28

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> gym packed today , last day before Easter so I managed
> 
> legs
> 
> extensions and leg curl 3x20
> 
> leg press 5x15
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> abductions 3x20
> 
> shoulders
> 
> ohp on smith 5x8
> 
> arnold presses 3x13
> 
> lateral raises 3x20
> 
> laterals on cable 2xfailure
> 
> reverse pec deck 2x15
> 
> face pulls 2x15
> 
> core work
> 
> all done so quick it felt like cardio
> 
> have dropped 3 kg so far , midsection is tighter so happy , primo is treating me good so don't feel weaker at all
> 
> couldn't take any decent pics so you 'll have to take my word for it ha !
> 
> back Wed or Thursday after the break
> 
> have an amazing weekend!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 171243


 Nice Bush :thumbup1:


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> gym packed today , last day before Easter so I managed
> 
> legs
> 
> extensions and leg curl 3x20
> 
> leg press 5x15
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> abductions 3x20
> 
> shoulders
> 
> ohp on smith 5x8
> 
> arnold presses 3x13
> 
> lateral raises 3x20
> 
> laterals on cable 2xfailure
> 
> reverse pec deck 2x15
> 
> face pulls 2x15
> 
> core work
> 
> all done so quick it felt like cardio
> 
> have dropped 3 kg so far , midsection is tighter so happy , primo is treating me good so don't feel weaker at all
> 
> couldn't take any decent pics so you 'll have to take my word for it ha !
> 
> back Wed or Thursday after the break
> 
> have an amazing weekend!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 171243


 Wit woo :wub:


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Wit woo :wub:


 What's that ? Welsh ?


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> gym packed today , last day before Easter so I managed
> 
> legs
> 
> extensions and leg curl 3x20
> 
> leg press 5x15
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> abductions 3x20
> 
> shoulders
> 
> ohp on smith 5x8
> 
> arnold presses 3x13
> 
> lateral raises 3x20
> 
> laterals on cable 2xfailure
> 
> reverse pec deck 2x15
> 
> face pulls 2x15
> 
> core work
> 
> all done so quick it felt like cardio
> 
> have dropped 3 kg so far , midsection is tighter so happy , primo is treating me good so don't feel weaker at all
> 
> couldn't take any decent pics so you 'll have to take my word for it ha !
> 
> back Wed or Thursday after the break
> 
> have an amazing weekend!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 171243


 hun fun hun, I could do a lot with what you hun ! an awful lot ! lol


----------



## Jaling

You're looking great. What are your plans from here?


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> hun fun hun, I could do a lot with what you hun ! an awful lot ! lol


 Thank you May

just a few days off with family. Weather is getting hotter finally so I'll be enjoying the beach hopefully

x


----------



## anna1

Jaling said:


> You're looking great. What are your plans from here?


 Thank you

keep cutting till I'm satisfied. Nothing extreme though . I'm 63 kg now , I think I'll need to drop to around 59 .

then try to maintain throughout summer .


----------



## Henda83

Wow, that's hot as f**k.


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> Wow, that's hot as f**k.


 Thank you !

Thought the tropical background looked nice


----------



## Henda83

anna1 said:


> Thank you !
> 
> Thought the tropical background looked nice


 There could have been a pile of s**t in the background and that photo would still be the best thing I seen in a while.


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> There could have been a pile of s**t in the background and that photo would still be the best thing I seen in a while.


 

Amazing compliment Henda , thank you so much !


----------



## Pancake'

Accurate.

Hi Anna. :wub: :lol:


----------



## anna1

Pancake' said:


> Accurate.
> 
> Hi Anna. :wub: :lol:


 Lol hi !

which movie is that?

Edit that : doh ! Looks hilarious. Will look it up now


----------



## Pancake'

anna1 said:


> Lol hi !
> 
> which movie is that?
> 
> Edit that : doh ! Looks hilarious. Will look it up now


 Bring it round if you like lol.

Friday it's called, seriously you haven't seen them? I'm disappointed. the trilogy is 10/10 imo.


----------



## anna1

Pancake' said:


> Bring it round if you like lol.
> 
> Friday it's called, seriously you haven't seen them? I'm disappointed. the trilogy is 10/10 imo.


 It's a trilogy?

No , never watched it

oh I think I found it

friday

next friday

friday after following friday ? :lol:


----------



## SuperRips

knackered, tired, worn out, lethargic, ran over, flatterned and burnt, I hate my job...

Only just had a catch up on your journal Anna... :thumbup1: looking like you tightening up well so far, can defo see a difference since The last time I was lurking 3/4 wks ago.


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> knackered, tired, worn out, lethargic, ran over, flatterned and burnt, I hate my job...
> 
> Only just had a catch up on your journal Anna... :thumbup1: looking like you tightening up well so far, can defo see a difference since The last time I was lurking 3/4 wks ago.


 Get on the cider and go wild riding your lawn mower

sooner or later that red head next door will pop out . That will cheer you up :lol:

thank you for dropping by x


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> Get on the cider and go wild riding your lawn mower
> 
> sooner or later that red head next door will pop out . That will cheer you up :lol:
> 
> thank you for dropping by x


 The only red head nextdoor is the family pet 

....and I have fake grass :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights

post up a holiday selfie Al x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> post up a holiday selfie Al x


 Getting pretty hot here Jimmy

hope it lasts

x


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Getting pretty hot here Jimmy
> 
> hope it lasts
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 171337


 nice

now one of the front Al x


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1 do as your told


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 do as your told


 Best I can do with sun in my eyes lol

sorry Jimmy , will try harder tomorrow


----------



## Heavyassweights

Wednesday beach selfie required Alan x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> Wednesday beach selfie required Alan x


 No beach today Jimmy unfortunately

back to gym tomorrow x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 5x8

leg press 4x12

romanians 4x12

threw in a few sets with dumbbells as well

leg extensions + seated leg curls 4x15

abductions 2x30

bit of core work

have a great day !

x


----------



## adam28

anna1 said:


> No beach today Jimmy unfortunately
> 
> back to gym tomorrow x


 You dont go topless on the beach? You like white bits? :lol:


----------



## anna1

adam28 said:


> You dont go topless on the beach? You like white bits? :lol:


 I do those in the sunbeds lol


----------



## adam28

anna1 said:


> I do those in the sunbeds lol


 Booooring


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> What's that ? Welsh ?


 No lol.

Just think of it as words for when you whistle at someone that's sexy. Wit woo :rolleye11:


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> No lol.
> 
> Just think of it as words for when you whistle at someone that's sexy. Wit woo :rolleye11:


 Haha thank you

thought so but I had to make sure . You have some funny expressions there


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Haha thank you
> 
> thought so but I had to make sure . You have some funny expressions there


 What you trying to say then missy, that us welsh are weird or what??

Looks fab where you are mind, im well jelous :angry:


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> What you trying to say then missy, that us welsh are weird or what??
> 
> Looks fab where you are mind, im well jelous :angry:


 Only joking. I have Welsh friends. Lovely people ( well the ones I know , not you :lol: )

thank you , we had some really lovely weather recently, almost feels like summer already


----------



## anna1

Morning!

upper body today ,

lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip 3x12

rack pulls 3x8

seated rows 2x12

dumbbell rows 3x8

cable pullovers 2x15

incline bench dumbbell press 3x15

arnold presses 3x15

lateral raises 3x20

lateral raises on cable 2 x failure

tricep pressdown 2x15

pushdowns 2x15

single arm reverse grip 2xfailure

currrrls 3x12

ab work

haven't dropped any real weight , just about400 gr lol but it's expected

have added 25 T3 and I will up it to 50 daily next week

also gh which I never should have discontinued

I know I can lose on my own but I want to see how T3 will affect me

despite the lack of weight loss , measurements get smaller

have a wonderful weekend!

x


----------



## Toranator

Looking great Anna. Ready for that cut now then adding the T3 in. Lots of volume! When I see your volume I question my own volume haha.

Just added T3 in myself. Really helps. I've gone straight to 50 though. Down from 193 to 184 so far. Feels much better and a more comfortable weight for my short ass (5ft9) gonna keep going see how lean I can get!


----------



## Gary29

Fancy a walk?


----------



## AncientOldBloke

@anna1

Looking great!

tell us something - I counted 12 exercises above.

How long does 12 exercises take to do?

I do four in the morning and four in the evening. That's 45 mins per session.


----------



## MarkyMark

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> upper body today ,
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip 3x12
> 
> rack pulls 3x8
> 
> seated rows 2x12
> 
> dumbbell rows 3x8
> 
> cable pullovers 2x15
> 
> incline bench dumbbell press 3x15
> 
> arnold presses 3x15
> 
> lateral raises 3x20
> 
> lateral raises on cable 2 x failure
> 
> tricep pressdown 2x15
> 
> pushdowns 2x15
> 
> single arm reverse grip 2xfailure
> 
> currrrls 3x12
> 
> ab work
> 
> haven't dropped any real weight , just about400 gr lol but it's expected
> 
> have added 25 T3 and I will up it to 50 daily next week
> 
> also gh which I never should have discontinued
> 
> I know I can lose on my own but I want to see how T3 will affect me
> 
> despite the lack of weight loss , measurements get smaller
> 
> have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 171485


 Cut.. Lose weight... Why?


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Looking great Anna. Ready for that cut now then adding the T3 in. Lots of volume! When I see your volume I question my own volume haha.
> 
> Just added T3 in myself. Really helps. I've gone straight to 50 though. Down from 193 to 184 so far. Feels much better and a more comfortable weight for my short ass (5ft9) gonna keep going see how lean I can get!


 Had never tried T3 before so I thought I'd take it easy

25 felt fine , bit hot and sweaty lol

keep us posted on how you're doing with the weight loss

Same here , I thought I was happy where I was but losing made me feel much more comfortable as well


----------



## anna1

AncientOldBloke said:


> @anna1
> 
> Looking great!
> 
> tell us something - I counted 12 exercises above.
> 
> How long does 12 exercises take to do?
> 
> I do four in the morning and four in the evening. That's 45 mins per session.


 Thank you !

today I got lazy in the beginning so I dragged it on a little longer 1 hour 15 mins in total

Really small breaks max 30 seconds

x


----------



## anna1

MarkyMark said:


> Cut.. Lose weight... Why?


 I don't know, just experimenting I guess .

Plus I felt a little heavy at 68 kg . It was a bit too much for me and the heaviest I've ever been


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Fancy a walk?


 Sure Gary , where are you taking me hun ?


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> upper body today ,
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip 3x12
> 
> rack pulls 3x8
> 
> seated rows 2x12
> 
> dumbbell rows 3x8
> 
> cable pullovers 2x15
> 
> incline bench dumbbell press 3x15
> 
> arnold presses 3x15
> 
> lateral raises 3x20
> 
> lateral raises on cable 2 x failure
> 
> tricep pressdown 2x15
> 
> pushdowns 2x15
> 
> single arm reverse grip 2xfailure
> 
> currrrls 3x12
> 
> ab work
> 
> haven't dropped any real weight , just about400 gr lol but it's expected
> 
> have added 25 T3 and I will up it to 50 daily next week
> 
> also gh which I never should have discontinued
> 
> I know I can lose on my own but I want to see how T3 will affect me
> 
> despite the lack of weight loss , measurements get smaller
> 
> have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 171485


 personally think you look great hun,  good luck with experimenting though.


----------



## AncientOldBloke

anna1 said:


> Thank you !
> 
> today I got lazy in the beginning so I dragged it on a little longer 1 hour 15 mins in total
> 
> Really small breaks max 30 seconds
> 
> x


 Well it's working! Keep at it!


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> personally think you look great hun, good luck with experimenting though.


 Thank you , I just wanted to see my abs for once if possible lol

will try to drop a few more kilos and if I feel uncomfortable I'll just leave it at that


----------



## Toranator

AncientOldBloke said:


> @anna1
> 
> Looking great!
> 
> tell us something - I counted 12 exercises above.
> 
> How long does 12 exercises take to do?
> 
> I do four in the morning and four in the evening. That's 45 mins per session.


 Take me a while too to do all that, today just did 4 for chest. Was enough.


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Had never tried T3 before so I thought I'd take it easy
> 
> 25 felt fine , bit hot and sweaty lol
> 
> keep us posted on how you're doing with the weight loss
> 
> Same here , I thought I was happy where I was but losing made me feel much more comfortable as well


 Will do! I'm hot and sweaty in 12 degrees normally anyway so can't tell if much difference in that respect lol. Don't cope well in heat.

Yeah just keep going til you're happy!


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Toranator said:


> Take me a while too to do all that, today just did 4 for chest. Was enough.


 45.mins is the sweet spot for intensity for me. Can do another 45 mins a few hours later.

Hat off to Anna for these 1 hour sessions.


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Thank you , I just wanted to see my abs for once if possible lol
> 
> will try to drop a few more kilos and if I feel uncomfortable I'll just leave it at that


 they are coming in hun, wont be long.


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Only joking. I have Welsh friends. Lovely people ( well the ones I know , not you :lol: )
> 
> thank you , we had some really lovely weather recently, almost feels like summer already


 Yes we are indeed.

Oh and there's me thinking we were friends, now I'm disappointed, you've just spoilt my friday lol



anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> upper body today ,
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip 3x12
> 
> rack pulls 3x8
> 
> seated rows 2x12
> 
> dumbbell rows 3x8
> 
> cable pullovers 2x15
> 
> incline bench dumbbell press 3x15
> 
> arnold presses 3x15
> 
> lateral raises 3x20
> 
> lateral raises on cable 2 x failure
> 
> tricep pressdown 2x15
> 
> pushdowns 2x15
> 
> single arm reverse grip 2xfailure
> 
> currrrls 3x12
> 
> ab work
> 
> haven't dropped any real weight , just about400 gr lol but it's expected
> 
> have added 25 T3 and I will up it to 50 daily next week
> 
> also gh which I never should have discontinued
> 
> I know I can lose on my own but I want to see how T3 will affect me
> 
> despite the lack of weight loss , measurements get smaller
> 
> have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 171485


 Looking very good there anna, i must say.

Keep up the good work :beer1:


----------



## anna1

Morning

legs

squats 5x8

romanians 4x12

leg press 4x12

kick backs on cable machine 3x15

leg extensions supersetted with seated leg curls 3x15

abductions 3x30 and half sets in between

core work

starting to feel really hot , was a bit sluggish today and sweating buckets lol

Maybe I should start having a preworkout light snack

have a great day / week


----------



## anna1

Morning

pretty crappy mood today , think I'm coming down with something

nevertheless a nice workout. Felt strong

lat pulldowns reverse grip , wide grip 3x13

seated cable rows 3x12

single arm seated rows 3x12

dumbbell rows 4x8

rack pulls 3x12

shoulders

press on smith machine 5x8

dumbbell incline bench 3x15

lateral raises 3x20

lateral raises on cable machine 2xfailure

face pulls 2x15

bent over raises 3x15

shall do arms tomorrow

started shaking now though so I'll go hit the sunbeds and take my supps . Pretty sure I'll feel right as rain tomorrow

have a great day

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Morning
> 
> pretty crappy mood today , think I'm coming down with something
> 
> nevertheless a nice workout. Felt strong


 Hope your feeling better Hun.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hope your feeling better Hun.


 Thank you ! Much better today

just a light cold / flu I think it was


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 5x12

romanians 4x12

leg press 4x8

hip thrusts 3x15 amd half rep sets at the end of each one . Thought I'd get a butt cramp lol that really burned

leg extensions 4x15

leg curls 4x15

abductions 3x30 and equal half rep sets

triceps

pressdowns 3x15

pushdowns 3x15

single arm reverse grip 3xfailure supersetted with currrrls

core work

have a great day !

x


----------



## anna1

Morning

back

deadlifts 5x5

lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip 3x12

Seated cable rows 3x12

dumbbell rows 4x8

cable pullovers 2x15

shoulders

arnold presses 3x15

lateral raises 3x20

lateral raises on cable machine 2xfailure

face pulls 3x15

bent over raises 3x15

core work

nice workout. Felt really good today and I love back days

have a great day !

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning
> 
> back
> 
> deadlifts 5x5
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip 3x12
> 
> Seated cable rows 3x12
> 
> dumbbell rows 4x8
> 
> cable pullovers 2x15
> 
> shoulders
> 
> arnold presses 3x15
> 
> lateral raises 3x20
> 
> lateral raises on cable machine 2xfailure
> 
> face pulls 3x15
> 
> bent over raises 3x15
> 
> core work
> 
> nice workout. Felt really good today and I love back days
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 171633


 looking awesome hun x


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> looking awesome hun x


 Thank you !

still a little bloated but I'm hoping the summer heat and a bit extra cardio in the afternoon will help with that


----------



## Bobgow

anna1 said:


> Morning
> 
> back
> 
> deadlifts 5x5
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip 3x12
> 
> Seated cable rows 3x12
> 
> dumbbell rows 4x8
> 
> cable pullovers 2x15
> 
> shoulders
> 
> arnold presses 3x15
> 
> lateral raises 3x20
> 
> lateral raises on cable machine 2xfailure
> 
> face pulls 3x15
> 
> bent over raises 3x15
> 
> core work
> 
> nice workout. Felt really good today and I love back days
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 171633


 Check that ass! Looking super hot.


----------



## anna1

Bobgow said:


> Check that ass! Looking super hot.


 Thank you !

feeling pretty hot there too . Sweating buckets lol


----------



## Toranator

How's the T3 treating you? I'm melting away here, waist down 1 inch in like 8 days. Flying down. Obviously diet is helping a lot but definitely getting extra off the t3.


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> How's the T3 treating you? I'm melting away here, waist down 1 inch in like 8 days. Flying down. Obviously diet is helping a lot but definitely getting extra off the t3.


 Was afraid I would look flat , lose muscle etc in the beginning but I think alongside with primo it's working fine .

Getting stronger instead of weaker

Feeling hot most of the time , sweating a lot

waistline has been reduced significantly. Still have way to go but I have had no adverse effects from it just yet . Taking 50 daily

how much are you using?


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Was afraid I would look flat , lose muscle etc in the beginning but I think alongside with primo it's working fine .
> 
> Getting stronger instead of weaker
> 
> Feeling hot most of the time , sweating a lot
> 
> waistline has been reduced significantly. Still have way to go but I have had no adverse effects from it just yet . Taking 50 daily
> 
> how much are you using?


 Just 50 also.

And yeah weirdly me too, down in weight but got another rep bench press just now.

Bizarre, last cut only ever done one before went about it the totally wrong way... Lost so much strength, definitely doing it the right way this time. Last cut was definitely a learning curve. Lost so much too quick. Slow and steady this time trying to eat as much as I can whilst losing weight still. However it's still melting off me. Enjoying this cut, no cravings or anything like last time.


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Just 50 also.
> 
> And yeah weirdly me too, down in weight but got another rep bench press just now.
> 
> Bizarre, last cut only ever done one before went about it the totally wrong way... Lost so much strength, definitely doing it the right way this time. Last cut was definitely a learning curve. Lost so much too quick. Slow and steady this time trying to eat as much as I can whilst losing weight still. However it's still melting off me. Enjoying this cut, no cravings or anything like last time.


 I don't see major weight fluctuations either but changes in measurements which is all that matters to me

yeah , don't feel like forgetting what my name is and dragging myself around all day

have also added yohimbine preworkout. I like it . Maybe that's what's perking me up lol


----------



## anna1

Morning

legs

squats 3x12

leg press 3x12

romanians 4x12

hip thrusts 3x15 and sets of 30 half reps after each set

leg extensions 3x15

seated leg curls 3x15

abductions 3x25 and equal half rep sets

another half a kilo down .

No abs yet lol

have a wonderful weekend!

x


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Gary29

I'll buy that thong off you? Provided you wore it to train in?


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> I'll buy that thong off you? Provided you wore it to train in?


 Provided you wear it to train too , you can have it for free x


----------



## Gary29

anna1 said:


> Provided you wear it to train too , you can have it for free x


 I only want to sniff them.


----------



## darren.1987

what's your preferred weight loss addition that you feel helps you more? t3 or clen or yohimbine?

I know it comes down to calorie deficit but you hear people saying a certain compound didn't do much for them etc.

looking good in photos :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

darren.1987 said:


> what's your preferred weight loss addition that you feel helps you more? t3 or clen or yohimbine?
> 
> I know it comes down to calorie deficit but you hear people saying a certain compound didn't do much for them etc.
> 
> looking good in photos :thumbup1:


 Clen I hated for all the side effects.I have seen people losing weight fast on it though .

yohimbine I take as a preworkout and it gives me a nice little buzz at 20 mg plus it suppresses my appetite till early afternoon

T3 is too soon to tell really . I feel it has helped a bit so far . Have to wait a bit more to tell

My favorite would be ECA I think and I might go back to it . Kills my appetite plus I'm full of energy , but I don't like to use it for long periods

growth also helps me stay leaner even when I stray a bit with calories

I don't use it for fat loss mainly though , I like the overall feeling of wellbeing it gives me . I sleep deeply , recover better etc

thank you ! Looking good yourself !


----------



## AestheticManlet

T3 is superior to clen in every sense imo. Although it doesn't agree with some like @swole troll but for me it's the best weight lost addition to a diet when stalling.

Looking well good too, ukms milf.

:thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

AestheticManlet said:


> T3 is superior to clen in every sense imo. Although it doesn't agree with some like @swole troll but for me it's the best weight lost addition to a diet when stalling.
> 
> Looking well good too, ukms milf.
> 
> :thumbup1:


 I believe you , I just have to wait it out a bit . Can't expect too much in a couple of weeks , although I'm dropping weight without actually trying too hard

haha thank you Ross x


----------



## swole troll

anna1 said:


> I believe you , I just have to wait it out a bit . Can't expect too much in a couple of weeks , although I'm dropping weight without actually trying too hard
> 
> haha thank you Ross x


 Use both not only for increased metabolic rate by each compound alone but also for a synergistic effect meaning you can use less of both to greater effect of just using either one at a higher dose


----------



## swole troll

AestheticManlet said:


> T3 is superior to clen in every sense imo. Although it doesn't agree with some like @swole troll but for me it's the best weight lost addition to a diet when stalling.
> 
> Looking well good too, ukms milf.
> 
> :thumbup1:


 Yeah it's just not for me

Can see the appeal in those it works for but it's just too muscle catabolic for me

Perhaps not directly so but it makes me so flat, weak and lethargic that I simply cannot retain muscle as well as if I wasn't using it and was stronger and able to perform more reps


----------



## anna1

swole troll said:


> Use both not only for increased metabolic rate by each compound alone but also for a synergistic effect meaning you can use less of both to greater effect of just using either one at a higher dose


 Staying away from clen . I just can't handle it . Eca and yohimbine are fine though .


----------



## Bobgow

anna1 said:


> Morning
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 3x12
> 
> leg press 3x12
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> hip thrusts 3x15 and sets of 30 half reps after each set
> 
> leg extensions 3x15
> 
> seated leg curls 3x15
> 
> abductions 3x25 and equal half rep sets
> 
> another half a kilo down .
> 
> No abs yet lol
> 
> have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 171671


 You certainly know how to raise the test levels....Jesus!


----------



## anna1

Bobgow said:


> You certainly know how to raise the test levels....Jesus!


 You're full of lovely compliments

Thank you Bob !


----------



## swole troll

anna1 said:


> Staying away from clen . I just can't handle it . Eca and yohimbine are fine though .


 T3 will still have a synergistic effect with ECA as its still a beta 2 agonist

i personally dont touch T3 even on cycle! so thats something worth baring in mind if you do plan on taking it 
low dose and see how you react

i cant stand the stuff, literally just flushed 50 odd tabs of the stuff down the toilet last week


----------



## anna1

swole troll said:


> T3 will still have a synergistic effect with ECA as its still a beta 2 agonist
> 
> i personally dont touch T3 even on cycle! so thats something worth baring in mind if you do plan on taking it
> low dose and see how you react
> 
> i cant stand the stuff, literally just flushed 50 odd tabs of the stuff down the toilet last week


 I guess everyone is different

I have started it already. I don't feel anything negative so far , quite the contrary . Taking a bit of primo as well for the first time . I feel awesome actually


----------



## anna1

Morning

legs

squats 5x12

leg press 4x12

romanians 4x12

walking lunges 3x20

leg extensions supersetted with seated leg curls 3x15

abductions 3x30 with equal half rep sets for some extra burrrrn

core work

have a wonderful week !

x


----------



## Toranator

Bobgow said:


> You certainly know how to raise the test levels....Jesus!


 Natty test boost this thread hahha


----------



## Matt6210

anna1 said:


> I guess everyone is different
> 
> I have started it already. I don't feel anything negative so far , quite the contrary . Taking a bit of primo as well for the first time . I feel awesome actually


 How much primo you running Anna?


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x12
> 
> leg press 4x12
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> walking lunges 3x20
> 
> leg extensions supersetted with seated leg curls 3x15
> 
> abductions 3x30 with equal half rep sets for some extra burrrrn
> 
> core work
> 
> have a wonderful week !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 171751


 would date 8


----------



## anna1

Matt6210 said:


> How much primo you running Anna?


 Just 50 mg weekly. Splitting it into 2 doses

really tempted to raise it a bit


----------



## Matt6210

anna1 said:


> Just 50 mg weekly. Splitting it into 2 doses
> 
> really tempted to raise it a bit


 Who told you such a low dose?

Not that I know anything about women's steroid doses lol!

surely minimum like 150 - 200mg


----------



## Matt6210

Heavyassweights said:


> would date 8


 Estrogen little high mate?


----------



## anna1

Matt6210 said:


> Who told you such a low dose?
> 
> Not that I know anything about women's steroid doses lol!
> 
> surely minimum like 150 - 200mg


 Well , spoke to various people and I would generally use 1/10 of what a man needs to get some effects

200 is massive. You're a bit hardcore lol

only playing it safe as I've never used it before .Would go up to 100 mg maybe , but for now even at this low dose it works fine and I have minimum side effects

next time I'll run it with anavar


----------



## Matt6210

anna1 said:


> Well , spoke to various people and I would generally use 1/10 of what a man needs to get some effects
> 
> 200 is massive. You're a bit hardcore lol
> 
> only playing it safe as I've never used it before .Would go up to 100 mg maybe , but for now even at this low dose it works fine and I have minimum side effects
> 
> next time I'll run it with anavar


 How blokes dose steroids varies massively, so don't know how useful the 1/10 of what a man uses rule would be.

like I say don't know anything about it, best off speaking to women who have run primo, but I wouldn't of thought 200mg of primo on its own would be a massive dose.

is there anything about women's doses on the trained by jp site or what he's done on YouTube, expect his misses will probably use primo, could be helpful.


----------



## anna1

Matt6210 said:


> How blokes dose steroids varies massively, so don't know how useful the 1/10 of what a man uses rule would be.
> 
> like I say don't know anything about it, best off speaking to women who have run primo, but I wouldn't of thought 200mg of primo on its own would be a massive dose.
> 
> is there anything about women's doses on the trained by jp site or what he's done on YouTube, expect his misses will probably use primo, could be helpful.


 True , people can run different doses . I was referring to the lowest dose that can offer any benefits

never been on the trained by jp site

I do know a few trainers and athletes so I just asked for advice and went with the most conservative protocol suggested .

Only running it now as I was afraid that T3 might waste away the maybe 1 kg of muscle I might have gained this year


----------



## Pancake'

Skip to 7:00 this ifbb pro briefly discusses women using primo.


----------



## anna1

Pancake' said:


> Skip to 7:00 this ifbb pro briefly discusses women using primo.


 I have to agree with him

It's a strong compound . I feel it at 50 mg weekly . Wouldn't venture much higher than that , but everyone's goals are different

I have had no severe side effects at that dosage so happy so far


----------



## anna1

Morning!

back

lat pulldowns wide grip 3x12

reverse grip 3x13

single arm 3x13

yates rows 3x12

rack pulls 3x8

cable pullovers 2x15

shoulders

press on smith machine 5x8

lateral raises 3x20

lateral raises on cable 2xfailure

face pulls 3x15

tricep pushdowns 3x15

single arm reverse grip 3xfailure supersetted with currrrls

have a great day !

x


----------



## anna1

Morning

legs

squats 5x8

leg press 4x8

romanians 4x12

hip thrusts 3x15 and sets of 30 half reps after each set

kick backs on cable machine 2x25

leg extensions + seated leg curls 4x15

abductions 3x25 and equal half rep sets

core work

When I used to wear those leggings there was so much fat hanging around the waist . Now there's significantly less fat hanging, so happy lol

have a great day

x


----------



## Frandeman

Matt6210 said:


> Who told you such a low dose?
> 
> Not that I know anything about women's steroid doses lol!
> 
> surely minimum like 150 - 200mg


 For a woman ?

Lol

50 more than enough

It's her first time


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Morning
> 
> When I used to wear those leggings there was so much fat hanging around the waist . Now there's significantly less fat hanging, so happy lol
> 
> have a great day
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 171809


 




:lol:


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol:


 Haha . Thanks for that . Will come in handy the way things are going


----------



## anna1

Morning

little time today , so just back and biceps

lat pullfown wide grip , reverse grip 2x12 each

seated rows 3x12

single arm lat pulldowns 3x12

dumbbell rows 4x8

cable pullovers 3x12

currrrrrls 4x12 supersetted with cable crunches and hanging leg raises

have a good one !

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning
> 
> little time today , so just back and biceps
> 
> lat pullfown wide grip , reverse grip 2x12 each
> 
> seated rows 3x12
> 
> single arm lat pulldowns 3x12
> 
> dumbbell rows 4x8
> 
> cable pullovers 3x12
> 
> currrrrrls 4x12 supersetted with cable crunches and hanging leg raises
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 171839


 Nice look going on hun and great looking back work out not over complicated lot of people could learn from these types of workouts rather than over complicated stuff


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> Morning
> 
> little time today , so just back and biceps
> 
> lat pullfown wide grip , reverse grip 2x12 each
> 
> seated rows 3x12
> 
> single arm lat pulldowns 3x12
> 
> dumbbell rows 4x8
> 
> cable pullovers 3x12
> 
> currrrrrls 4x12 supersetted with cable crunches and hanging leg raises
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 171839


 mmmmm see-through..........so much better than naked :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> Nice look going on hun and great looking back work out not over complicated lot of people could learn from these types of workouts rather than over complicated stuff


 Thank you .

Felt good . I would have added deadlifts or rack pulls normally but was running out of time

how could I complicate it ? To me weights are pretty straightforward. Just add reps or weights over time

 could be wrong, but I feel it works for me

x


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> mmmmm see-through..........so much better than naked :thumbup1:


 Haha thank you . Getting too hot here , can't stand thicker fabrics anymore

x


----------



## 25434

Morning, can safely say I've never had any slack of any kind around my waistbands  :lol:

and see through workout leggings would send the men in my gym running for the sick buckets.....prolly with me following! :lol: :lol: ..

Have a a good day missis. Looking good................ffs! Oop! Did I type that out loud perchance? :sneaky2: ...Hurr hurr


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> Morning, can safely say I've never had any slack of any kind around my waistbands  :lol:
> 
> and see through workout leggings would send the men in my gym running for the sick buckets.....prolly with me following! :lol: :lol: ..
> 
> Have a a good day missis. Looking good................ffs! Oop! Did I type that out loud perchance? :sneaky2: ...Hurr hurr


 Hello Flubs

Men would line up if you did you showed up with see through leggings you little fox 

thank you so much !

how are you ? How's your dancing going?


----------



## 25434

Dancing going ok despite my best efforts to maim most of the people there with my rhythmic prowess :lol: . Thank you for asking.


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Thank you .
> 
> Felt good . I would have added deadlifts or rack pulls normally but was running out of time
> 
> how could I complicate it ? To me weights are pretty straightforward. Just add reps or weights over time
> 
> could be wrong, but I feel it works for me
> 
> x


 bang on hun, however over the Uk u see girls and guys doing all sorts of weird exercises. Everygirl is just working their arses wantingthe bubble butt, I see guys doing shrugs when they haven't lifted a weight before. simple compound movements with a few accessories. lovely


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1 where are the Friday update pics?

15mins to produce something extra special or else x


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> bang on hun, however over the Uk u see girls and guys doing all sorts of weird exercises. Everygirl is just working their arses wantingthe bubble butt, I see guys doing shrugs when they haven't lifted a weight before. simple compound movements with a few accessories. lovely


 Lol @ shrugs

every guy does shrugs even if it's not shoulder day , or even if they never do shoulders it's funny

I have tried some crazy exercises I've seen online as well but at the end of the day it's down to the basics . If you want to look good / feel strong , you need to work your compounds. Everything else is just for fun and so you can work a bit more on detail . Can't work on detail if you don't have the basics right

x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 where are the Friday update pics?
> 
> 15mins to produce something extra special or else x


 Sorry I'm late Master, getting on it  x


----------



## anna1

So today I did what I skipped yesterday

shoulders

press on smith machine 4x8

incline bench dumbbell press 4x12

arnold press 4x8

lateral raises 3x15

lateral raises on cable machine 2 x failure

face pulls 3x15

triceps

pressdowns 3x15

pushdowns 3x15

single arm reverse grip 3x15

dips 2 x failure

core work

have lost 6 kilos so far , still have some way to go . I guess it's true what they say , whatever you think you need to lose, multiply by two lol

have a great weekend!

x


----------



## TURBS

anna1 said:


> have lost 6 kilos so far , still have some way to go . I guess it's true what they say , whatever you think you need to lose, multiply by two lol


 Looking good :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

TERBO said:


> Looking good :thumbup1:


 Thank you .

Just trying to trim down my waistline , not really bothered with anything else , but I guess it will be the last thing to go  x


----------



## Heavyassweights

would cuddle hard 10


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Sorry I'm late Master, getting on it  x


 you'd never get off it


----------



## Pancake'




----------



## Gary29

Would aggressively smash with great fury.......

many plates at our wedding.


----------



## Bobgow

anna1 said:


> So today I did what I skipped yesterday
> 
> shoulders
> 
> press on smith machine 4x8
> 
> incline bench dumbbell press 4x12
> 
> arnold press 4x8
> 
> lateral raises 3x15
> 
> lateral raises on cable machine 2 x failure
> 
> face pulls 3x15
> 
> triceps
> 
> pressdowns 3x15
> 
> pushdowns 3x15
> 
> single arm reverse grip 3x15
> 
> dips 2 x failure
> 
> core work
> 
> have lost 6 kilos so far , still have some way to go . I guess it's true what they say , whatever you think you need to lose, multiply by two lol
> 
> have a great weekend!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 171861


 Tremendous!...would burn a few thousand calories no problem.


----------



## anna1

Bobgow said:


> Tremendous!...would burn a few thousand calories no problem.


 Haha . Thank you . I need a few thousand calories burned off lol x


----------



## SimpleLimit

anna1 said:


> View attachment 171839


 Would jump into a swimming pool full of syringes used by heroin addicts just to be able to lick that seat after that ass been sitting on it


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> View attachment 171861


 Love a good view of the swipe from behind especially when its pumped :thumb


----------



## anna1

SimpleLimit said:


> Would jump into a swimming pool full of syringes used by heroin addicts just to be able to lick that seat after that ass been sitting on it


 Lol

long time no see Simple. Hope you're well x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 4x12

leg press 4x8

romanians 4x12 supersetted with standing leg curls ( that hurt lol )

kick backs 3x25

leg extensions 4x15

abductions 3x30 and equal half rep sets

core work

have a great day / week !

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 4x12
> 
> leg press 4x8
> 
> romanians 4x12 supersetted with standing leg curls ( that hurt lol )
> 
> kick backs 3x25
> 
> leg extensions 4x15
> 
> abductions 3x30 and equal half rep sets
> 
> core work
> 
> have a great day / week !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 171943


 would get caught staring if I trained at the same gym for sure .. inbetween sets day dreaming of course.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> would get caught staring if I trained at the same gym for sure .. inbetween sets day dreaming of course.


 Haha . Thank you May . Not much to see though, I'm just a sweaty mess there lol x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 4x12
> 
> leg press 4x8
> 
> romanians 4x12 supersetted with standing leg curls ( that hurt lol )
> 
> kick backs 3x25
> 
> leg extensions 4x15
> 
> abductions 3x30 and equal half rep sets
> 
> core work
> 
> have a great day / week !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 171943


 ass getting smaller x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> ass getting smaller x


 Yes , unfortunately lol x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Yes , unfortunately lol x


 post up a proper bent over pic so we can confirm

thanks

x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> post up a proper bent over pic so we can confirm
> 
> thanks
> 
> x


 Still got it Jimmy  x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Still got it Jimmy  x
> 
> View attachment 171949


 always got it

i can confirm the ass is still adequate size x


----------



## JLawson90

anna1 said:


> Still got it Jimmy  x
> 
> View attachment 171949


 sweet baby jesus.. I'd chop it off and throw it at you just so you'd touch it


----------



## anna1

JLawson90 said:


> sweet baby jesus.. I'd chop it off and throw it at you just so you'd touch it


 Haha . That was pretty original. Still laughing  . Thank you x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Haha . Thank you May . Not much to see though, I'm just a sweaty mess there lol x


 sweaty mess sounds hot hun !! lols


----------



## Bobgow

anna1 said:


> Still got it Jimmy  x
> 
> View attachment 171949


 Still got it alright! It's about time you treat us to one on all 4,s...we know you really really want to ?


----------



## anna1

Bobgow said:


> Still got it alright! It's about time you treat us to one on all 4,s...we know you really really want to ?


 As it's very unlikely I have abs by Friday, I 'll try to distract attention from my diet failure then lol


----------



## anna1

Morning

back + bis

lat pulldowns reverse grip 3x12

single arm pulldowns 3x12

seated cable rows 2x12

rack pulls 4x8

dumbbell rows 4x8

currrrrls 3x15

core work

think I had a bit too much to drink yesterday, was dragging myself today . Not a bad workout athough I felt unmotivated and flat / bloated

Anyways , have a great day !

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning
> 
> back + bis
> 
> lat pulldowns reverse grip 3x12
> 
> single arm pulldowns 3x12
> 
> seated cable rows 2x12
> 
> rack pulls 4x8
> 
> dumbbell rows 4x8
> 
> currrrrls 3x15
> 
> core work
> 
> think I had a bit too much to drink yesterday, was dragging myself today . Not a bad workout athough I felt unmotivated and flat / bloated
> 
> Anyways , have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 171965


 yeah you look really rough !! lol


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> yeah you look really rough !! lol


 Bit scary huh ? Was so tired and sweating by the end I could barely lift my arms lol . Need a power nap x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Bit scary huh ? Was so tired and sweating by the end I could barely lift my arms lol . Need a power nap x


 heavy night partying then hun !!! lol training on a hang over is never good. Hope you had a good night lo !


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> heavy night partying then hun !!! lol training on a hang over is never good. Hope you had a good night lo !


 No , just a family celebration but the wine hit me too hard lol

thank you , had a nice time


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> No , just a family celebration but the wine hit me too hard lol
> 
> thank you , had a nice time


 would drink a pint of your sweat 10


----------



## MarkyMark

Don't think there is much point cutting your face out if its for the reason you don't want to be recognised :lol:

As anyone who knows you in person would definitely know its you.

On another note your progress and dedication is amazing. Pound for pound your propably one of the strongest on this forum!


----------



## anna1

MarkyMark said:


> Don't think there is much point cutting your face out if its for the reason you don't want to be recognised :lol:
> 
> As anyone who knows you in person would definitely know its you.
> 
> On another note your progress and dedication is amazing. Pound for pound your propably one of the strongest on this forum!


 Wow thank you ! Really appreciate the comments

on a separate note , what do you mean those who know me recognize me ?

Who are you ?

Is your real name Rolanda ?

Freaking me out :cool2:


----------



## MarkyMark

anna1 said:


> Wow thank you ! Really appreciate the comments
> 
> on a separate note , what do you mean those who know me recognize me ?
> 
> Who are you ?
> 
> Is your real name Rolanda ?
> 
> Freaking me out :cool2:


 No I'm not Rolanda and I assure you I'm also not a sex offender. Sorry if I freaked you out.

What I am trying to say is if you are only going to cut out half your face like in that pic... Don't bother... because anyone who knows you in real life and happens to stumble across this thread will know it's you anyhow :thumb


----------



## anna1

MarkyMark said:


> No I'm not Rolanda and I assure you I'm also not a sex offender. Sorry if I freaked you out.
> 
> What I am trying to say is if you are only going to cut out half your face like in that pic... Don't bother... because anyone who knows you in real life and happens to stumble across this thread will know it's you anyhow :thumb


 Only kidding

that's why I post on a foreign forum , less chances of anyone knowing me

although I'm pretty infamous :cool2: x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 4x8

romanians 4x12

leg press 4x8

hip thrusts 4x15 and mid rep sets of 30

standing leg curls 4x15

leg extensions 4x20

core work

have a great day !

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 4x8
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> leg press 4x8
> 
> hip thrusts 4x15 and mid rep sets of 30
> 
> standing leg curls 4x15
> 
> leg extensions 4x20
> 
> core work
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 172015


 would pay 6euro to see you naked


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> would pay 6euro to see you naked


 Likewise Jimmy x


----------



## MarkyMark

Heavyassweights said:


> would pay 6euro to see you naked


 You really are a tit!


----------



## Heavyassweights

MarkyMark said:


> want to see my old dears tit?


 go for it mate


----------



## anna1

Morning!

upper day

lat pulldowns reverse grip 3x12

seated cable rows 3x12

single arm pulldowns 4x12

yates rows 4x8

pullovers 4x8

standing press on smith machine 4x8

arnold presses 2x15

lateral raises 4x15

bent over rows 3x15

tricep pressdowns 2x15

pushdowns 3x15

single arm reverse grip 2xfailure

currrrrlz 4x15

core work have a great day !

x


----------



## anna1

Morning !

legs

squats 5x8

romanians 4x12

hip thrusts 4x15 and equal half rep sets

leg press 4 x8

standing leg curls 3x15

leg extensions 3x15

abductions 3x25 and equal half rep sets

core work

have lost another half a kilo , midsection is significant tighter .

Some days I do feel weaker but generally strength has been maintained

have a lovely weekend!

x


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mayzini

looking fab as always hun and with this tren in me .... very difficult right now to keep it clean !! lol


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> looking fab as always hun and with this tren in me .... very difficult right now to keep it clean !! lol


 Thank you May , lol love how you torment yourself with tren this time of the year x


----------



## Bobgow

anna1 said:


> Morning !
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x8
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> hip thrusts 4x15 and equal half rep sets
> 
> leg press 4 x8
> 
> standing leg curls 3x15
> 
> leg extensions 3x15
> 
> abductions 3x25 and equal half rep sets
> 
> core work
> 
> have lost another half a kilo , midsection is significant tighter .
> 
> Some days I do feel weaker but generally strength has been maintained
> 
> have a lovely weekend!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 172069


 Wouldn't mind feeling first hand how tight your mid section is!


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Thank you May , lol love how you torment yourself with tren this time of the year x


 ha ha tren just when it gets to british summertime and ladies start wearing less is the best kinda torment !!!


----------



## JLawson90

Bobgow said:


> Wouldn't mind feeling first hand how tight your mid section is!


 it's not the mid section I was thinking about feeling haha


----------



## Heavyassweights

JLawson90 said:


> it's not the mid section I was thinking about feeling haha


 total disrespect


----------



## JLawson90

Heavyassweights said:


> total disrespect


 not at all, she knows it's all friendly banter .. I've seen more erotic **** comments on this forum than anything aimed at the women haha


----------



## 25434

Hey there, you do look good Anna1.

stoppit now.....sooooo annoying


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> Hey there, you do look good Anna1.
> 
> stoppit now.....sooooo annoying


 Thank you so much Flubs !

I read you're enjoying your weekend

have fun girl !

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Legs

practiced sumos that I hadn't done in a while 5x5 and a few more random sets

hip thrusts 4x15 followed by half rep sets of 30

leg press 4x8

standing leg curls 3x15

abductions 3 x 20 and equal half rep sets

core work

have a wonderful day / week !

x


----------



## philippeb

sure seeing improment.
Delt/Tri seperation is showing. :thumb


----------



## anna1

philippeb said:


> sure seeing improment.
> Delt/Tri seperation is showing. :thumb


 Would show more if I weren't such a pig lol

made a giant prawn spaghetti yesterday and I must have had 3 portions to myself

this diet is not going well

will have to start shooting up tren soon


----------



## interloper393

Nice progress 

I'm moving on to the 5x5 and diet went to s**t yesterday as well haha


----------



## anna1

interloper393 said:


> Nice progress
> 
> I'm moving on to the 5x5 and diet went to s**t yesterday as well haha


 Haha dieting is the hardest bit for me . Shall have to live on chicken and cucumbers for the rest of the week now x


----------



## interloper393

Erm 10 fajitas and half a vienetta lol.. think I hit my 1700 daily cals ( and then some) in 1 meal ???


----------



## anna1

interloper393 said:


> Erm 10 fajitas and half a vienetta lol.. think I hit my 1700 daily cals ( and then some) in 1 meal ???


 The trick I think is not to get started. Once you touch that dirty food there's no stopping lol

you're on 1700 daily ? No wonder you're starving.


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1 where did my comment go?


----------



## interloper393

anna1 said:


> The trick I think is not to get started. Once you touch that dirty food there's no stopping lol
> 
> you're on 1700 daily ? No wonder you're starving.


 Yeah I'm on a cut.. well meant to be haha.. 2100 cals maintenance .. been on 1700 cals for 4 weeks now.. only slipped twice ?


----------



## anna1

interloper393 said:


> Yeah I'm on a cut.. well meant to be haha.. 2100 cals maintenance .. been on 1700 cals for 4 weeks now.. only slipped twice ?


 Good for you , I slip up every other day haha

just went through the rest of your log and wanted to ask why you're cutting? I'm not a pro but in your shoes and getting back to weights after so long, I think I'd be eating at slightly above maintenance and looking to get stronger. Thought that's what all guys wanted lol


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 where did my comment go?


 Too damn naughty as always Jimmy


----------



## interloper393

anna1 said:


> Good for you , I slip up every other day haha
> 
> just went through the rest of your log and wanted to ask why you're cutting? I'm not a pro but in your shoes and getting back to weights after so long, I think I'd be eating at slightly above maintenance and looking to get stronger. Thought that's what all guys wanted lol


 Before I stopped training I was around 11 stone with about 12% bf..

I do alot of mountain biking (or I did lol) I preserve to have a nice shape but be strong and slim, hence the cut.. iv put on over a stone so I was wanting to cit down then bulk cleaning and maintain what I had before, I'm not looking to be huge.


----------



## anna1

interloper393 said:


> Before I stopped training I was around 11 stone with about 12% bf..
> 
> I do alot of mountain biking (or I did lol) I preserve to have a nice shape but be strong and slim, hence the cut.. iv put on over a stone so I was wanting to cit down then bulk cleaning and maintain what I had before, I'm not looking to be huge.
> 
> View attachment 172203


 Well you're not that far from that image . Plus I think you mentioned hypertrophy workouts which got me consfused I guess .

I still think you'll look great by Xmas the latest if you work hard starting now and at a slight surplus . You won't get too big , but that's just my view


----------



## interloper393

anna1 said:


> Well you're not that far from that image . Plus I think you mentioned hypertrophy workouts which got me consfused I guess .
> 
> I still think you'll look great by Xmas the latest if you work hard starting now and at a slight surplus . You won't get too big , but that's just my view


 Lol yeah I'm just hitting a full body workout but I'm about to change back to 5x5 which I was on in the pic... run that for another 4 weeks I think and I should have lost a good bit of fat then I can up the cals again..

Your looking great in the pics.. we all have bad days but as long as you stay focused you'll get where you want to be


----------



## anna1

interloper393 said:


> Lol yeah I'm just hitting a full body workout but I'm about to change back to 5x5 which I was on in the pic... run that for another 4 weeks I think and I should have lost a good bit of fat then I can up the cals again..
> 
> Your looking great in the pics.. we all have bad days but as long as you stay focused you'll get where you want to be


 Lol , sorry. Can't help myself. I urge every man I know to bulk and lift heavier

thank you so much . Yes , not so worried . I'm not competing. Just experimenting with myself


----------



## interloper393

anna1 said:


> Lol , sorry. Can't help myself. I urge every man I know to bulk and lift heavier
> 
> thank you so much . Yes , not so worried . I'm not competing. Just experimenting with myself


 It's. . Cool.. I'll be strong just not huge lol


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Lol , sorry. Can't help myself. I urge every man I know to bulk and lift heavier
> 
> thank you so much . Yes , not so worried . I'm not competing. Just *experimenting with myself *


 sexually?


----------



## anna1

Morning!

upper day

back

latpulldowns wide grip , reverse grip 2x12

seated cable rows 3x12

rack pulls 4x8

dumbbell rows 4x8

cable pullovers 3x15

shoulders

press on smith machine 4x8

arnold presses 3x15

lateral raises 4x15

lateral raises on cable machine 2xfailure

rear deltz on incline bench ( don't know you call that lol ) 2x15 and 2 x failure

triceps pressdowns 3x15

pushdowns 3x15

single arm alternating grips 2xfailure

curlllllzzz 4x15

core work

have a great day !

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 4x12

romanians 4x12

good mornings 4x8

leg press 4x12 and 2 more to failure

standing leg curls 3x15

leg extensions 3x15 and one to failure

abductions 3x25 and sets of 30 half reps

core work

very hot day today , sweating it off

have a good one !

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 4x12
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> good mornings 4x8
> 
> leg press 4x12 and 2 more to failure
> 
> standing leg curls 3x15
> 
> leg extensions 3x15 and one to failure
> 
> abductions 3x25 and sets of 30 half reps
> 
> core work
> 
> very hot day today , sweating it off
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 172235


 hot hun is all I can say, very lara croft !! lol high waisted shorts I see lol


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> hot hun is all I can say, very lara croft !! lol high waisted shorts I see lol


 Haha yes . That thread made me dig them out .

Thank you May x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

latpulldowns wide grip 3x8

reverse grip 3x8

seated cable rows 3x8

rack pulls 3x8

dumbbell rows 3x8

cable pullovers 2x15

incline bench press on machine 3x12

arnold presses 3x15

lateral raises 3x15

lateral raises on cable machine 2 x failure

tricep pressdowns 2x15

pushdowns 3x15

single arm reverse grip 2 x failure

overhead extensions 3x15

currrrlzzz 4x15

core work

have a great day !

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

Squats 5x8

romanians 4x8

leg press 4x8

hip thrusts 3x15 with 30 half rep sets

leg extensions supersetted with seated curls3x20

abductions 3x25 with equal half rep sets

core work

don't know , at this point I just feel skinny and flat . Have dropped 7 kilos so far but can't say I'm happy with the way I look right now

have a wonderful weekend!

x


----------



## JLawson90

anna1 said:


> don't know , at this point I just feel skinny and flat . Have dropped 7 kilos so far but can't say I'm happy with the way I look right now


 you should be, you look great! .. your commitment puts me to shame as well haha


----------



## anna1

JLawson90 said:


> you should be, you look great! .. your commitment puts me to shame as well haha


 Lol thank you

don't know , I always feel I look like crap when dieting.

Another 3 kilos to lose . Hope things improve x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> Squats 5x8
> 
> romanians 4x8
> 
> leg press 4x8
> 
> hip thrusts 3x15 with 30 half rep sets
> 
> leg extensions supersetted with seated curls3x20
> 
> abductions 3x25 with equal half rep sets
> 
> core work
> 
> don't know , at this point I just feel skinny and flat . Have dropped 7 kilos so far but can't say I'm happy with the way I look right now
> 
> have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 172309


 it looks beautiful in the second picture, where are you?

lol

x


----------



## anna1

It's my cottage @Heavyassweights

pretty isnt it ?  x


----------



## Popeye66

Terrific physique

who takes your photos?


----------



## anna1

Popeye66 said:


> Terrific physique
> 
> who takes your photos?


 Thank you so much

I take videos and then pick photos x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> It's my cottage @Heavyassweights
> 
> pretty isnt it ?  x
> 
> wonder if I could take your length


 hmmmm bit forward but possibly


----------



## anna1

Vincey said:


> Being stronger than you were previously is only gonna help with putting more muscle on but you know that already.
> 
> Is the diet strict or not too strict?
> 
> I had a quick look at your previous posts from last year and you looked absolutely brilliant and you are not too far away from looking like that again from what I can see.
> 
> :thumb


 Thank you

I tend to cheat a lot lol . I just like food too much . So I've given myself till mid July to see how I cope . Think I will be fine by then .


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I just like food.


 Me too......I.......i........think I may need to work a liittle harder but........

View attachment 172323


:lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1 no update today?

punishment required


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 no update today?
> 
> punishment required


 Be lenient Sir lol

bit sick today Jimmy. Couldn't even walk to the gym

hopefully I'll be fine tomorrow x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Be lenient Sir lol
> 
> bit sick today Jimmy. Couldn't even walk to the gym
> 
> hopefully I'll be fine tomorrow x


 Hope you feel better soon Hun.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hope you feel better soon Hun.


 Thank you !

already feeling better

self medicating is fun !  x


----------



## superpube

anna1 said:


> Thank you !
> 
> already feeling better
> 
> self flagellation is fun !  x


 Slow down on the wine dude


----------



## anna1

Morning!

bit of a crap workout , just did basics today

lat pulldowns reverse grip 3x12

rack pulls 4x8

dumbbell rows 4x8

pullovers 4x15

ohp on smith machine 4x8

arnold press 3x15

lateral raises 4x15

tricep pushdowns 4x15

single arm reverse grip 2 x failure

currrrrrlllzz 5x15

have a great day !

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 4x8

bulgarian splits 3x12

leg press 4x8

leg extensions + leg curls 3x15

Weighted back hyperextensions 2xfailure

not the best of workouts, still feel weak , might take tomorrow off . Don't know

I keep checking my legs lol , they have gotten stronger. Growth hasn't been outstanding but at least they 're not the twigs they used to be

have a great day !

x


----------



## AestheticManlet

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 4x8
> 
> bulgarian splits 3x12
> 
> leg press 4x8
> 
> leg extensions + leg curls 3x15
> 
> Weighted back hyperextensions 2xfailure
> 
> not the best of workouts, still feel weak , might take tomorrow off . Don't know
> 
> I keep checking my legs lol , they have gotten stronger. Growth hasn't been outstanding but at least they 're not the twigs they used to be
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 172417


 Definitely coming up.

Bigger than most lads on ukm :thumb


----------



## anna1

AestheticManlet said:


> Definitely coming up.
> 
> Bigger than most lads on ukm :thumb


 Lol wouldn't go that far , but thank you !


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 4x8
> 
> bulgarian splits 3x12
> 
> leg press 4x8
> 
> leg extensions + leg curls 3x15
> 
> Weighted back hyperextensions 2xfailure
> 
> not the best of workouts, still feel weak , might take tomorrow off . Don't know
> 
> I keep checking my legs lol , they have gotten stronger. Growth hasn't been outstanding but at least they 're not the twigs they used to be
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 172417


 niiiiiiiiiiiiice

lets see from the rear Alan?


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> niiiiiiiiiiiiice
> 
> lets see from the rear Alan?


 You can't really see leg development though 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AestheticManlet

anna1 said:


> You can't really see leg development though
> 
> View attachment 172419


 Almost on par with mine.


----------



## Gary29

Your missus/hostage is banging Al, fair play.


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Your missus/hostage is banging Al, fair play.


 Thanx Gary  x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> You can't really see leg development though
> 
> View attachment 172419


 miss that ass lol


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> You can't really see leg development though
> 
> View attachment 172419


 one last pic on all 4s ass facing the camera, legs wide so ass opens slightly

i think ukm deserve it


----------



## Henda83

anna1 said:


> You can't really see leg development though
> 
> View attachment 172419


 Jesus fu**ing Christ that's hot as f**k, why did I have to look at this at work with no bathroom facilities.....


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1 do as your told


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 do as your told


 Not drunk enough yet Jimmy  x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Not drunk enough yet Jimmy  x


 well drink quicker

waiting


----------



## JLawson90

Heavyassweights said:


> well drink quicker
> 
> waiting


 can we start a gofundme to get Anna drunk?


----------



## Cypionate

JLawson90 said:


> can we start a gofundme to get Anna drunk?


 No need, @anna1 is always drunk :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights

Cypionate said:


> No need, @anna1 is always drinking spunk :lol:


 i bet


----------



## jake87

I'm gonna have to start clicking on secret mode before reading this thread


----------



## anna1

jake87 said:


> I'm gonna have to start clicking on secret mode before reading this thread


 Why?


----------



## anna1

Morning!

back and bis

low row 4x8

seated cable rows 3x12

lat pulldowns reverse grip 3x12

yates rows 4x8

pullovers wide grip 3x12

hammer curls 3x12

concentration curls 3x12

not feeling 100% yet so I skipped shoulders and triceps

have a great day !


----------



## interloper393

Keep up the good work


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> back and bis
> 
> low row 4x8
> 
> seated cable rows 3x12
> 
> lat pulldowns reverse grip 3x12
> 
> yates rows 4x8
> 
> pullovers wide grip 3x12
> 
> hammer curls 3x12
> 
> concentration curls 3x12
> 
> not feeling 100% yet so I skipped shoulders and triceps
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> View attachment 172455


 Still not feeling great then anna? Have you considered taking a couple days off from the gym to recoup, might do the world of good.

Still looking great none the less :thumb


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Still not feeling great then anna? Have you considered taking a couple days off from the gym to recoup, might do the world of good.
> 
> Still looking great none the less :thumb


 Thank you !

only took a day off stupidly . Feeling better but I'm out of breath easily

and I don't want to take allergy pills as they make me drowsy . Considered clen but it drives me crazy lol

It's ok . Almost over now x


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Thank you !
> 
> only took a day off stupidly . Feeling better but I'm out of breath easily
> 
> and I don't want to take allergy pills as they make me drowsy . Considered clen but it drives me crazy lol
> 
> It's ok . Almost over now x


 Your welcome.

I had it a few weeks ago, would not shift, finally gave in and rested up for about 8 days i think, done me a whole world of good, came back raring to go again.

I like crazy, get some clen down you :lol:


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Your welcome.
> 
> I had it a few weeks ago, would not shift, finally gave in and rested up for about 8 days i think, done me a whole world of good, came back raring to go again.
> 
> I like crazy, get some clen down you :lol:


 Haha no clen is not for me

I shake so much I can't even walk down the stairs lol


----------



## interloper393

Clen not for me either.. 3 days onit and hated those 3 days lol.. jittery and shakey, felt uneasy walking or training..


----------



## anna1

interloper393 said:


> Clen not for me either.. 3 days onit and hated those 3 days lol.. jittery and shakey, felt uneasy walking or training..


 Found that it gives me anxiety as well .

I liked yohimbine and Eca much more


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Haha no clen is not for me
> 
> I shake so much I can't even walk down the stairs lol


 I just liked the sound of crazy anna :lol:

Just dont walk them then, make a bobsleigh run down.

Ah i dont mind it to certain extent, 80mcg is my limit though. I have some dnp that ill be sampling soon.


----------



## interloper393

anna1 said:


> Found that it gives me anxiety as well .
> 
> I liked yohimbine and Eca much more


 What's the best ecs stack? I used to use one that was great but no longer avaliable


----------



## anna1

interloper393 said:


> What's the best ecs stack? I used to use one that was great but no longer avaliable


 You mean labs ?


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> I just liked the sound of crazy anna :lol:
> 
> Just dont walk them then, make a bobsleigh run down.
> 
> Ah i dont mind it to certain extent, 80mcg is my limit though. I have some dnp that ill be sampling soon.


 Not sure if I'd ever touch dnp

I know a lot of people vouch for it but I've heard a lot of crazy stories

a friend in Puerto Rico had to stay in a bath tub with ice cubes over night lol

but then again he was stupid


----------



## interloper393

anna1 said:


> You mean labs ?


 Is there a labs that do one or are people just buying the 3 ingredients and doing their own stack?


----------



## anna1

interloper393 said:


> Is there a labs that do one or are people just buying the 3 ingredients and doing their own stack?


 Haven't used any uk products other than excel pharma eca that was pretty good and consistent dosages

don't think it's available anymore though, so maybe someone else can chime in ?

Just effedrine is awesome for a short while . No need for eca . I have to be careful with the dosage though or it gives me horrible vertigos

I once took too much , wasn't pleasant lol


----------



## SimpleLimit

anna1 said:


> You can't really see leg development though
> 
> View attachment 172419


 Forgive me padre for the despicable things that are occupying my mind right now


----------



## Heavyassweights

SimpleLimit said:


> Forgive me padre for the despicable things that are occupying my mind right now


 are you thinking what an odd looking shelf too?


----------



## anna1

Morning!

bit of legs

squats 4x8

goodmornings 4x12

romanians 4x12

leg press 4x8

standing leg curls 3x15

single leg extensions 3x20

Surprisingly I did lose another half a kilo this week although I didn't really care about dieting. Just kept everything to moderation

i feel like I'm shrinking but since workouts and diet haven't been exactly on point I don't feel any progress has been made

have a great weekend everyone!

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> bit of legs
> 
> squats 4x8
> 
> goodmornings 4x12
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> leg press 4x8
> 
> standing leg curls 3x15
> 
> single leg extensions 3x20
> 
> Surprisingly I did lose another half a kilo this week although I didn't really care about dieting. Just kept everything to moderation
> 
> i feel like I'm shrinking but since workouts and diet haven't been exactly on point I don't feel any progress has been made
> 
> have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 172487


 back and rear delts are looking awesome anna so don't be disheartened ,, u don't need me to comment on the hips and arse as many will ... but they are more than on point ...


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> back and rear delts are looking awesome anna so don't be disheartened ,, u don't need me to comment on the hips and arse as many will ... but they are more than on point ...


 Thank you May as always

just feeling tired right now

also lowering T3 from 50 mcg to 25 as I think it might have been too much for me and may have contributed to all this

on a more positive note , someone asked me today if I compete which cheered me up

he was clueless to what competitions really entail but still it was encouraging lol x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Thank you May as always
> 
> just feeling tired right now
> 
> also lowering T3 from 50 mcg to 25 as I think it might have been too much for me and may have contributed to all this
> 
> on a more positive note , someone asked me today if I compete which cheered me up
> 
> he was clueless to what competitions really entail but still it was encouraging lol x


 you could easily compete bikini level now, in the current condition and dropping a bit more fat off would allow you to even compete at a higher level IMO you have everything that is needed.

as to T3 for me, I have had to drop it, I feel like s**t on it this time round at 50mg a day. might try 25mg from Monday myself


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> you could easily compete bikini level now, in the current condition and dropping a bit more fat off would allow you to even compete at a higher level IMO you have everything that is needed.
> 
> as to T3 for me, I have had to drop it, I feel like s**t on it this time round at 50mg a day. might try 25mg from Monday myself


 Yes , I was feeling great until I raised it . Didn't notice it until about a week to 10 days later

it's all trial and error I suppose. Now I know my limits at least


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Yes , I was feeling great until I raised it . Didn't notice it until about a week to 10 days later
> 
> it's all trial and error I suppose. Now I know my limits at least


 that's al part and a parcel of this, Take me and Tren for example last yeah I pushed it up high and fell of a cliff mentally, when I has always felt great. I swore off it, I have used it this time around at low dose, alongside low dose Test and low dose Mast and I feel great.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> that's al part and a parcel of this, Take me and Tren for example last yeah I pushed it up high and fell of a cliff mentally, when I has always felt great. I swore off it, I have used it this time around at low dose, alongside low dose Test and low dose Mast and I feel great.


 Haha yeah I remember that time lol

what dosage were you running?


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Haha yeah I remember that time lol
> 
> what dosage were you running?


 when it was high, pushed up to as high as 900mg of Tren with 700 mg of test stupid doses would not go that high again totally didn't get any more from it, in fact grown on a lot less.

now 200 test, 300 tren, 350 mast and is all good right now. my cut has been thrown a bit by a busy period with work but food and training has still be good dropped around 10kilos so far.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> when it was high, pushed up to as high as 900mg of Tren with 700 mg of test stupid doses would not go that high again totally didn't get any more from it, in fact grown on a lot less.
> 
> now 200 test, 300 tren, 350 mast and is all good right now. my cut has been thrown a bit by a busy period with work but food and training has still be good dropped around 10kilos so far.


 10 kg ? Great work May !

Ready for Ibiza again :thumb


----------



## superpube

anna1 said:


> Haha no sobriety is not for me
> 
> I shake so much I can't even walk down the stairs lol


 No stairs in the kitchen miss


----------



## anna1

superpube said:


> No stairs in the kitchen miss


 Haha no Sir

plus is I don't need no blenders to make shakes on clen


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> 10 kg ? Great work May !
> 
> Ready for Ibiza again :thumb


 ha ha Ibiza and Marbella are firmly off this year !! going to prep over the summer and see what I have muscle mass wise and to see if I can do it mentally any more, then decide on competing next year in the masters over 40's category, I went to a show last month and I wasn't put off by any of the competition so I wouldn't win but I would look an idiot either.


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> bit of legs
> 
> squats 4x8
> 
> goodmornings 4x12
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> leg press 4x8
> 
> standing leg curls 3x15
> 
> single leg extensions 3x20
> 
> Surprisingly I did lose another half a kilo this week although I didn't really care about dieting. Just kept everything to moderation
> 
> i feel like I'm shrinking but since workouts and diet haven't been exactly on point I don't feel any progress has been made
> 
> have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 172487


 easily handle dp 10

x


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> ha ha Ibiza and Marbella are firmly off this year !! going to prep over the summer and see what I have muscle mass wise and to see if I can do it mentally any more, then decide on competing next year in the masters over 40's category, I went to a show last month and I wasn't put off by any of the competition so I wouldn't win but I would look an idiot either.


 I was going to ask of you were still thinking about it.

big decision . I would never set foot on stage . Best of luck with your preparation!


----------



## Tag

Haven't read the whole thing (75 pages!), but from last few pages things are looking good!

I would say a lot of female gym goers are aiming in a similar direction to where you're at - can be easy to lose sight of things and over-criticise yourself too much

You're definitely in a lot better shape than most people I see at the gym, male or female


----------



## anna1

Tag said:


> Haven't read the whole thing (75 pages!), but from last few pages things are looking good!
> 
> I would say a lot of female gym goers are aiming in a similar direction to where you're at - can be easy to lose sight of things and over-criticise yourself too much
> 
> You're definitely in a lot better shape than most people I see at the gym, male or female


 Thank you so much Tag

Yeah , shouldn't be complaining. I do this for fun . I did expect more things this year but oh well . I'm getting stronger and slowly progressing. That's all that matters x


----------



## PSevens2017

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> bit of legs
> 
> squats 4x8
> 
> goodmornings 4x12
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> leg press 4x8
> 
> standing leg curls 3x15
> 
> single leg extensions 3x20
> 
> Surprisingly I did lose another half a kilo this week although I didn't really care about dieting. Just kept everything to moderation
> 
> i feel like I'm shrinking but since workouts and diet haven't been exactly on point I don't feel any progress has been made
> 
> have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 172487


 Back and shoulders are looking great, Anna. Hard work paying off :thumb


----------



## anna1

PSevens2017 said:


> Back and shoulders are looking great, Anna. Hard work paying off :thumb


 Thank you !

I hate that I had to diet lol but everything looks a little better now x


----------



## anna1

Goodmorning!

legs

squats 4x8

landmine squats 3x12

romanians 4x12

leg press 3x10

hipthrusts 3x10 and equal half rep sets of 15

single leg extensions 3x15

abductions 2x25 and equal half rep sets

weighted back hyperextensions 3x15

cable crunches 3x25

have a great day ! x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Goodmorning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 4x8
> 
> landmine squats 3x12
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> leg press 3x10
> 
> hipthrusts 3x10 and equal half rep sets of 15
> 
> single leg extensions 3x15
> 
> abductions 2x25 and equal half rep sets
> 
> weighted back hyperextensions 3x15
> 
> cable crunches 3x25
> 
> have a great day ! x
> 
> View attachment 172557


 would drink out your shoe 9


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> would drink out your shoe 9


 What would you drink out of my shoe baby ?


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Not sure if I'd ever touch dnp
> 
> I know a lot of people vouch for it but I've heard a lot of crazy stories
> 
> a friend in Puerto Rico had to stay in a bath tub with ice cubes over night lol
> 
> but then again he was stupid


 Sorry anna, didn't get a notification that you replied.

Ye i was exactly the same, but i suppose curiosity got the better of me. It won't be anything stupid, just 1-200mg daily and that's it.

Ye the weather they get in Puerto rico probably isn't the most ideal when taking dnp..... we won't have that problem here in wales :lol:


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Sorry anna, didn't get a notification that you replied.
> 
> Ye i was exactly the same, but i suppose curiosity got the better of me. It won't be anything stupid, just 1-200mg daily and that's it.
> 
> Ye the weather they get in Puerto rico probably isn't the most ideal when taking dnp..... we won't have that problem here in wales :lol:


 No worries!

well that was years ago and maybe people didn't know that much about dnp back then

haha yeah . Less chances of you guys boiling up there lol


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> No worries!
> 
> well that was years ago and maybe people didn't know that much about dnp back then
> 
> haha yeah . Less chances of you guys boiling up there lol


 Maybe the case, certainly isn't too be taken lightly.

So are we fully recovered from your cold now?


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Maybe the case, certainly isn't too be taken lightly.
> 
> So are we fully recovered from your cold now?


 Much better, thank you

still have symptoms and I was told to check for allergies . Will have to find time for that


----------



## 25434

Hope u feel better soon. Colds....humph....common but makes you feel really plop.


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> Hope u feel better soon. Colds....humph....common but makes you feel really plop.


 Thank you !! Yes , it certainly does

what pisses me off is that I haven't been sick in years and now I get this in the summer? Weird lol

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

back

lat pulldowns reverse grip 3x12

seated cable rows 3x12

low row 3x12

dumbbell rows 4x8

cable pullovers 3x12

shoulders

incline bench dumbbell press 3x12

ohp on smith machine 4x8

arnold presses 3x12

lateral raises 3x20

lateral raises on cable machine 2x failure

face pulls 3x15

arms

tricep pressdowns 2x15

pushdowns 3x15

single arm reverse grip 2x failure

french press 3x15

currrrrrls 4x15

cable crunches 2x25

have a great day ! x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> What would you drink out of my shoe baby ?


 what you offering?


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> what you offering?


 My electrolytes... warm too


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> My electrolytes... warm too


 your electrolytes looked suspect but im game Alan


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legz

squats 5x8

romanians 4x12

hipthrusts 3x15 and equal half rep sets

reverse lunges 3x15

leg press 4x8

standing leg curls 4x15

extensions 4x15

abductions 3x25 and equal half rep sets

weighted back hyperextensions 2x15

cable crunches 2x25

have a great day ! x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legz
> 
> squats 5x8
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> hipthrusts 3x15 and equal half rep sets
> 
> reverse lunges 3x15
> 
> leg press 4x8
> 
> standing leg curls 4x15
> 
> extensions 4x15
> 
> abductions 3x25 and equal half rep sets
> 
> weighted back hyperextensions 2x15
> 
> cable crunches 2x25
> 
> have a great day ! x
> 
> View attachment 172575


 got a sweat on hun !! lol


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> got a sweat on hun !! lol


 Lol yes . It's getting really hot here

I like sweating at the gym though. Makes me drink more water x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Lol yes . It's getting really hot here
> 
> I like sweating at the gym though. Makes me drink more water x


 I am sure lots of us like you sweating at the gym also !!! lol

yeah I guess it gets almost unbearable in the summer months, I trained in gran canaria a few years back, the place had no Air con and it was 30 plus outside so more than that inside it was so hot it was like lifting in a sauna ! must be even worse there as the heat pushed 40's most summers.


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legz
> 
> squats 5x8
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> hipthrusts 3x15 and equal half rep sets
> 
> reverse lunges 3x15
> 
> leg press 4x8
> 
> standing leg curls 4x15
> 
> extensions 4x15
> 
> abductions 3x25 and equal half rep sets
> 
> weighted back hyperextensions 2x15
> 
> cable crunches 2x25
> 
> have a great day ! x
> 
> View attachment 172575


 would drink your sweat 10


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> I am sure lots of us like you sweating at the gym also !!! lol
> 
> yeah I guess it gets almost unbearable in the summer months, I trained in gran canaria a few years back, the place had no Air con and it was 30 plus outside so more than that inside it was so hot it was like lifting in a sauna ! must be even worse there as the heat pushed 40's most summers.


 Haha thank you

well it's now 30 +

towards end of June and till mid August temperatures are as high as 40 -43 C usually. Well, at least in Athens

I love it when I have time to spend some time on the beach , but for the people that have to work downtown it's unbearable to even walk around. Let alone train x


----------



## anna1

Morning !

back and biceps

lat pulldowns reverse grip 3x12

seated cable rows 3x12

low rows 3x12

rack pulls 4x10

pullovers 4x8

currrrrls 4x15

and since I was alone I curled at the power rack too # yolo lol

cable crunches 3x25

have a great day ! x


----------



## jeffj

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> bit of legs
> 
> squats 4x8
> 
> goodmornings 4x12
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> leg press 4x8
> 
> standing leg curls 3x15
> 
> single leg extensions 3x20
> 
> Surprisingly I did lose another half a kilo this week although I didn't really care about dieting. Just kept everything to moderation
> 
> i feel like I'm shrinking but since workouts and diet haven't been exactly on point I don't feel any progress has been made
> 
> have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 172487


 Oh my.. :whistling:


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning !
> 
> back and biceps
> 
> lat pulldowns reverse grip 3x12
> 
> seated cable rows 3x12
> 
> low rows 3x12
> 
> rack pulls 4x10
> 
> pullovers 4x8
> 
> currrrrls 4x15
> 
> and since I was alone I curled at the power rack too # yolo lol
> 
> cable crunches 3x25
> 
> have a great day ! x
> 
> View attachment 172595


 Right we are no longer friends firstly those shorts are too short not to send a pic front he back and secondly curling in the power rack.... I knew you were a bad girl but that's just a disgrace ...


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> Right we are no longer friends firstly those shorts are too short not to send a pic front he back and secondly curling in the power rack.... I knew you were a bad girl but that's just a disgrace ...


 Haha . The floor was empty so I thought I could sin 

don't have a back pic from today but that one from the other day might do to make amends ? Lol


----------



## JLawson90

anna1 said:


> Haha . The floor was empty so I thought I could sin
> 
> don't have a back pic from today but that one from the other day might do to make amends ? Lol
> 
> View attachment 172597


 all is forgiven !


----------



## anna1

JLawson90 said:


> all is forgiven !


 Aw , thank you Mr Lawson  x


----------



## Bobgow

anna1 said:


> Morning !
> 
> back and biceps
> 
> lat pulldowns reverse grip 3x12
> 
> seated cable rows 3x12
> 
> low rows 3x12
> 
> rack pulls 4x10
> 
> pullovers 4x8
> 
> currrrrls 4x15
> 
> and since I was alone I curled at the power rack too # yolo lol
> 
> cable crunches 3x25
> 
> have a great day ! x
> 
> View attachment 172595


 Looking tip top Anna....as usual!


----------



## shauny13

anna1 said:


> Haha . The floor was empty so I thought I could sin
> 
> don't have a back pic from today but that one from the other day might do to make amends ? Lol
> 
> View attachment 172597


 Magnificent! :thumb


----------



## anna1

Bobgow said:


> Looking tip top Anna....as usual!


 Oh , not really but thank you Bob ! x


----------



## anna1

shauny13 said:


> Magnificent! :thumb


 Haha thank you

it's just a naughty angle  x


----------



## SuperRips

More side boob required :whistling: ....


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Haha . The floor was empty so I thought I could sin
> 
> don't have a back pic from today but that one from the other day might do to make amends ? Lol
> 
> View attachment 172597


 blimey nearly spat my coffee out &#8230;. looking amazing &#8230;. love the crease which isn't as tanned &#8230;. very very hot and now I feel like a perv ! lol do you take pictures of yourself from all angles !! every session are you running some sort of fantasy sex line !!! lol


----------



## Sasnak

I rarely venture into your log Anna as I'm a married man and all that and all these pics of you. I just showed the last one to the wife and she says she has no objections to me looking and could see why I would so I might visit more often now


----------



## JLawson90

Sasnak said:


> I rarely venture into your log Anna as I'm a married man and all that and all these pics of you. I just showed the last one to the wife and she says she has no objections to me looking and could see why I would so I might visit more often now


 that's a good wife!


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> blimey nearly spat my coffee out &#8230;. looking amazing &#8230;. love the crease which isn't as tanned &#8230;. very very hot and now I feel like a perv ! lol do you take pictures of yourself from all angles !! every session are you running some sort of fantasy sex line !!! lol


 Haha thank you

I just take a few nice pics every session

I do this to feel and look good so why not keep some memorabilia as I progress a bit lol

and I post them so often because I still get comments from women who are afraid weights will make them look too muscular and manly when it's clearly not the case

x


----------



## anna1

Sasnak said:


> I rarely venture into your log Anna as I'm a married man and all that and all these pics of you. I just showed the last one to the wife and she says she has no objections to me looking and could see why I would so I might visit more often now


 Thank you for dropping by Sassy

Give your wife my regards and best wishes and I hope she has fully recovered from her recent adventure

also , I'd love to show you guys streets in Greece that are actually decent since you like to visit so often

promise to be fully dressed  x


----------



## Sasnak

anna1 said:


> I'd love to show you guys streets in Greece that are actually decent


 I'd certainly get in touch if we come your way.

She is fine thanks. Tamoxifen can be a bit of a chore but not much you can do about it. We've an appointment soon with the surgeon who is going to make her other breast the same size as the one she had cancer in as she prefers the smaller one.


----------



## anna1

Sasnak said:


> I'd certainly get in touch if we come your way.
> 
> She is fine thanks. Tamoxifen can be a bit of a chore but not much you can do about it. We've an appointment soon with the surgeon who is going to make her other breast the same size as the one she had cancer in as she prefers the smaller one.


 That would be lovely, would be happy to meet you guys and show you around a bit

oh , hope it all goes well . I'm certain it will as the worse is over now x


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> More side boob required :whistling: ....


 Will post something nice for you tomorrow Super  x


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> Will post something nice for you tomorrow Super  x


 Day off work for me then lol


----------



## Heavyassweights

in4picofaanna1slidinginacucumber


----------



## SuperRips

Heavyassweights said:


> in4picofaanna1slidinginacucumber sideways


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 5x5

romanians 4x12

hipthrusts 4x15 and equal half rep sets

single leg extensions 3x20

standing leg curls 3x20

abductions 3x25 amd equal half rep sets

Weighted back hyperextensions 3x15

cable crunches 2x25

I am now at 60 kilos down from 68 kg

have dropped T3 completely and I feel better. Not sure if it's a coincidence

have cheated a lot again this week , have to admit I like food too much and I 'm weak lol

have a great weekend!

x


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## anna1

And this one is for my friend @UK2USA

hope this makes you smile and I'm sending you my warmest wishes x


----------



## JLawson90

anna1 said:


> And this one is for my friend @UK2USA
> 
> hope this makes you smile and I'm sending you my warmest wishes x
> 
> View attachment 172619


 have you ever considered another line of work :whistling:


----------



## anna1

JLawson90 said:


> have you ever considered another line of work :whistling:


 Lol yeah , sometimes I think that real estate can be interesting too


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> And this one is for my friend @UK2USA
> 
> hope this makes you smile and I'm sending you my warmest wishes x
> 
> View attachment 172619


 wonder where that cherry had been first


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> wonder where that cherry had been first


 Wherever it was , you know I'm not choosey  x


----------



## Tag

Legs are looking good!

Lot of volume in your workouts - have you found that lower weights/higher reps work better for them?


----------



## anna1

Tag said:


> Legs are looking good!
> 
> Lot of volume in your workouts - have you found that lower weights/higher reps work better for them?


 Thank you !

I enjoy high volume , yes .

on compound movements I go as heavy as I can but I haven't been looking to smash any pb's or anything. Just gradual progression either in reps or weights .

Higher reps on shoulders ( apart from ohp ) and isolation movements in general works better for me . I see there is progression and I have stayed injury free

Plus I aim to work everything twice a week


----------



## SuperRips

....and she's only gone and forgot


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> ....and she's only gone and forgot


 What ? Thought that was a good angle . No ?


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> What ? Thought that was a good angle . No ?


 Nice angle but there seems to be an arm in the way


----------



## UK2USA

anna1 said:


> And this one is for my friend @UK2USA
> 
> hope this makes you smile and I'm sending you my warmest wishes x
> 
> View attachment 172619


 As beautiful as I remembered, thank you @anna1

Oh yeah, and thanks for the pics you sent to my email address.....and of course I won't share them


----------



## Tag

anna1 said:


> Thank you !
> 
> I enjoy high volume , yes .
> 
> on compound movements I go as heavy as I can but I haven't been looking to smash any pb's or anything. Just gradual progression either in reps or weights .
> 
> Higher reps on shoulders ( apart from ohp ) and isolation movements in general works better for me . I see there is progression and I have stayed injury free
> 
> Plus I aim to work everything twice a week


 Fair enough, it's clearly working so why muck with it

Think I'll add in some volume down the line 

Yeah, hitting everything twice a week is opitmal I've found. Once a week and you're sitting bored lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

Its unlike you to not post a training update every weekday. Hope your OK and just busy.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Its unlike you to not post a training update every weekday. Hope your OK and just busy.


 Thank you B !

yes , everything is great

long weekend here so I left for a couple of days

hope you're well x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

back

lat pulldowns reverse grip 3x12

seated cable rows 3x12

rack pulls 4x8

seal rows 3x8 ( shouldn't have left this one out for so long , will alternate with dumbbell rows )

pullovers 3x12

shoulders

incline bench dumbbell press 4x15

ohp on smith machine 4x8

arnold presses 3x12

lateral raises 3x15

lateral raises on cable machine 2xfailure

arms

tricep pressdowns 3x15

pushdowns 3x15

single arm reverse grip 2xfailure

currrrrrls 4x15

cable crunches 3x25

have a great day !

x


----------



## JLawson90

apart from the obvious nice sight within this picture, can also see some nice delt separation coming in there!


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> back
> 
> lat pulldowns reverse grip 3x12
> 
> seated cable rows 3x12
> 
> rack pulls 4x8
> 
> seal rows 3x8 ( shouldn't have left this one out for so long , will alternate with dumbbell rows )
> 
> pullovers 3x12
> 
> shoulders
> 
> incline bench dumbbell press 4x15
> 
> ohp on smith machine 4x8
> 
> arnold presses 3x12
> 
> lateral raises 3x15
> 
> lateral raises on cable machine 2xfailure
> 
> arms
> 
> tricep pressdowns 3x15
> 
> pushdowns 3x15
> 
> single arm reverse grip 2xfailure
> 
> currrrrrls 4x15
> 
> cable crunches 3x25
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 172669


 would water those flowers 10


----------



## anna1

JLawson90 said:


> apart from the obvious nice sight within this picture, can also see some nice delt separation coming in there!


 Thank you !

Hopefully I'll start seeing some separation elsewhere too lol x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> would water those flowers 10


 That must be the sweetest thing you 've ever told me lol

thank you Jimmy ! x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Thank you !
> 
> Hopefully I'll start seeing some separation elsewhere too lol x


 legs... bum cheeks.... sorry couldn't resist !! lol


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> legs... bum cheeks.... sorry couldn't resist !! lol


 Haha that's ok . That's what I was thinking a well lol

Don't see it happening soon though


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Haha that's ok . That's what I was thinking a well lol
> 
> Don't see it happening soon though


 really I would doubt your hard up on offers hun !


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> really I would doubt your hard up on offers hun !


 Oh damn . Just realized what you meant :lol:


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Oh damn . Just realized what you meant :lol:


 ha ha !!!, I don't know what you mean ........... honest lol I meant definition in your legs and glutes, not sure what you mean, take your mind out of the gutter....


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> ha ha !!!, I don't know what you mean ........... honest lol I meant definition in your legs and glutes, not sure what you mean, take your mind out of the gutter....


 Walked into that one like a rookie lol


----------



## Heavyassweights

Tick tock Alan has a c0ck

update pics Al?


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> Tick tock Alan has a c0ck
> 
> update pics Al?


 Lol you're crazy


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 5x8

goodmornings 5x8

romanians 4x12

hip thrusts 4x15 and equal half rep sets

leg press 4x8

standing leg curls 4x15

Single leg extensions 3x20

abductions 3x25 and equal half rep sets

weighted back hyperextensions 2x15

have been working hamstrings so hard , they're much stronger but they don't seem to be growing damn it !

Have a great day ! x


----------



## Gary29

anna1 said:


> View attachment 172687


----------



## Henda83

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x8
> 
> goodmornings 5x8
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> hip thrusts 4x15 and equal half rep sets
> 
> leg press 4x8
> 
> standing leg curls 4x15
> 
> Single leg extensions 3x20
> 
> abductions 3x25 and equal half rep sets
> 
> weighted back hyperextensions 2x15
> 
> have been working hamstrings so hard , they're much stronger but they don't seem to be growing damn it !
> 
> Have a great day ! x
> 
> View attachment 172687


 Truly magnificent photo, only wish the ass and hams were as sweaty as the back but it's still perfect !.Today turned out great this photo topped it off thanks for posting this anna


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> Truly magnificent photo, only wish the ass and hams were as sweaty as the back but it's still perfect !.Today turned out great this photo topped it off thanks for posting this anna


 Thank you so much . Glad this cheered you up . They were sweaty lol

what else happened? Good day at work ?

you win the lottery?

had your first portion of veggies ever and decided you loved it ?


----------



## Henda83

anna1 said:


> Thank you so much . Glad this cheered you up . They were sweaty lol
> 
> what else happened? Good day at work ?
> 
> you win the lottery?
> 
> had your first portion of veggies ever and decided you loved it ?


 Day started dreadful after half an hour standing in the rain trying to turn the key in my van door lock to no avail had to break into it by popping the side window out with its seal enough to reach in and unlock it from inside








but other than that nothing majorly good just those little things that make us happy finished a job that's dragged on for the last month and customer paid in cash, labourer bought my dinner, picked my daughter up from my mams after work and my mam had baked me some corned beef squares for tea, found out favourite radio station gold radio is now available locally and can listen to it at work then came in and lay on the couch and seen your latest photo all those little things added up to a great day after a shitty start.


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> Day started dreadful after half an hour standing in the rain trying to turn the key in my van door lock to no avail had to break into it by popping the side window out with its seal enough to reach in and unlock it from inside
> View attachment 172695
> 
> 
> but other than that nothing majorly good just those little things that make us happy finished a job that's dragged on for the last month and customer paid in cash, labourer bought my dinner, picked my daughter up from my mams after work and my mam had baked me some corned beef squares for tea, found out favourite radio station gold radio is now available locally and can listen to it at work then came in and lay on the couch and seen your latest photo all those little things added up to a great day after a shitty start.


 As that's a lovely way of putting it Henda , thank you

your van door look like @LeeDaLifter tried his kung fu moves on it 

sorry about that x


----------



## Henda83

No probs you deserve the recognition for putting up this log I go days or more without posting but always check here daily. Really Wish the missus would take up serious training haha

Haha big Lee would have put the whole door through, wonder what he's currently up to ?

No need for sorry it was easily fixed new lock and key arrives Friday


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> No probs you deserve the recognition for putting up this log I go days or more without posting but always check here daily. Really Wish the missus would take up serious training haha
> 
> Haha big Lee would have put the whole door through, wonder what he's currently up to ?
> 
> No need for sorry it was easily fixed new lock and key arrives Friday


 Glad you fixed it so fast

I think Lee has been harassing people elsewhere with his prework gainz


----------



## Henda83

anna1 said:


> Glad you fixed it so fast
> 
> I think Lee has been harassing people elsewhere with his prework gainz


 He was on here for a while hidden under a new name he would message every so often just checked he hasn't logged in on that account for a while.


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> He was on here for a while hidden under a new name he would message every so often just checked he hasn't logged in on that account for a while.


 He messaged you ?

Aw , bet he wants you to go back with more goodies haha


----------



## Henda83

anna1 said:


> He messaged you ?
> 
> Aw , bet he wants you to go back with more goodies haha


 Haha he didn't ask that but I'm sure it would have come up he just chatted about various things and strangely tried to sell me a fire extinguisher for a tenner haha he seems a good lad at heart


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> Haha he didn't ask that but I'm sure it would have come up he just chatted about various things and strangely tried to sell me a fire extinguisher for a tenner haha he seems a good lad at heart


 A fire extinguisher? Haha I miss Lee


----------



## anna1

Morning!

back

deadlifts 5x8

tbar rows 4x8

lat pulldowns reverse grip 3x12

low row 3x12

shoulders

ohp on smith machine 4x8

incline bench dumbbell press 4x12

lateral raises 4x15

face pulls 3x15

arms

tricep pressdown 3x15

pushdowns 3x15

single arm reverse grip 2xfailure

hammer curls 4x15

have a great day !! x


----------



## CG88

Henda83 said:


> Haha he didn't ask that but I'm sure it would have come up he just chatted about various things and strangely tried to sell me a fire extinguisher for a tenner haha he seems a good lad at heart





anna1 said:


> A fire extinguisher? Haha I miss Lee


 Lee was on bodybuildingmuscleandfitness for a bit but lost the plot, sure in the end he got locked up for driving his push bike hed fitted an engine to through his local asda, they members there then told him he wasn't welcome anymore :lol:

Ps looking good @anna1 :whistling:


----------



## Sasnak

anna1 said:


> Haha I miss Lee


 You can catch up with him over at t-muscle:

https://www.tmuscle.co.uk/threads/ldl-journey-of-gainz-pree-and-fridge-fighting.33533/

https://www.tmuscle.co.uk/members/leedalifter.15732/


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> back
> 
> deadlifts 5x8
> 
> tbar rows 4x8
> 
> lat pulldowns reverse grip 3x12
> 
> low row 3x12
> 
> shoulders
> 
> ohp on smith machine 4x8
> 
> incline bench dumbbell press 4x12
> 
> lateral raises 4x15
> 
> face pulls 3x15
> 
> arms
> 
> tricep pressdown 3x15
> 
> pushdowns 3x15
> 
> single arm reverse grip 2xfailure
> 
> hammer curls 4x15
> 
> have a great day !! x
> 
> View attachment 172701


 Ffffiiiitttttt!

You are starting to carve up real well Anna :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

CG88 said:


> Lee was on bodybuildingmuscleandfitness for a bit but lost the plot, sure in the end he got locked up for driving his push bike hed fitted an engine to through his local asda, they members there then told him he wasn't welcome anymore :lol:
> 
> Ps looking good @anna1 :whistling:


 Lol that kid is always in trouble

funny thing os that many of his posts were so well written and intelligent , like there two different people in his head

or he's trolling everyone lol

thank you honey ! x


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Ffffiiiitttttt!
> 
> You are starting to carve up real well Anna :thumbup1:


 Haha thank you so much Super !

I dropped the t3 and ate and drank like a pig . Swole up and panicked so I've been starving these days lol

kilos go up and down so easily it's crazy . Feeling much better though. 50 mcg of T3 was too much for me . Felt awful x


----------



## CG88

anna1 said:


> Lol that kid is always in trouble
> 
> funny thing os that many of his posts were so well written and intelligent , like there two different people in his head
> 
> or he's trolling everyone lol
> 
> thank you honey ! x


 Haha he was liked there at first, people tried to help him and were nice. By the time he got banned they were all slagging him off telling him to leave. Sure he got addicted to pre workout aswell haha x


----------



## anna1

CG88 said:


> Haha he was liked there at first, people tried to help him and were nice. By the time he got banned they were all slagging him off telling him to leave. Sure he got addicted to pre workout aswell haha x


 Oh yeah , I read some of his preeeee threads


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 5x5

romanians 4x12

hipthrusts 3x15 snd equal half rep sets

leg press 4x8

single leg extensions 4x20

seated leg curls 4x20

abductions 3x25 and equal half rep sets

Weighted back hyperextensions 3x15

cable crunches 2x25

Have been feeling much much better since I dropped the t3 , but weight has been fluctuating this week

since there's no progress in the diet bit , just a random picture lol

have a great weekend! x


----------



## JLawson90

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x5
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> hipthrusts 3x15 snd equal half rep sets
> 
> leg press 4x8
> 
> single leg extensions 4x20
> 
> seated leg curls 4x20
> 
> abductions 3x25 and equal half rep sets
> 
> Weighted back hyperextensions 3x15
> 
> cable crunches 2x25
> 
> Have been feeling much much better since I dropped the t3 , but weight has been fluctuating this week
> 
> since there's no progress in the diet bit , just a random picture lol
> 
> have a great weekend! x
> 
> View attachment 172721


 back soon, just off to break every chair in existence so when you get tired you have to sit on my face


----------



## anna1

JLawson90 said:


> back soon, just off to break every chair in existence so when you get tired you have to sit on my face


 Lol you find the funniest things to say Mr Lawson. Thank you x


----------



## D4V33

JLawson90 said:


> back soon, just off to break every chair in existence so when you get tired you have to sit on my face


 We'll all have to sit on your face :lol:


----------



## JLawson90

D4V33 said:


> We'll all have to sit on your face :lol:


 f**k, oversight on my part haha


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 5x5

romanians 4x12

split squats 3x12

hipthrusts 3x12 and equal half rep sets

leg press 3x12

single leg extensions 3x20

abductions 3x25 and equal half rep sets

weighted back hyperextensions 3x15

cable crunches 2x25

have a great day / week ! x


----------



## Matt2

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x5
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> split squats 3x12
> 
> hipthrusts 3x12 and equal half rep sets
> 
> leg press 3x12
> 
> single leg extensions 3x20
> 
> abductions 3x25 and equal half rep sets
> 
> weighted back hyperextensions 3x15
> 
> cable crunches 2x25
> 
> have a great day / week ! x
> 
> View attachment 172799


 Do you ever wear the same outfit to the gym twice?!


----------



## anna1

Matt2 said:


> Do you ever wear the same outfit to the gym twice?!


 Yes , but I usually let a few weeks pass in between lol


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Yes , but I usually let a few weeks pass in between lol


 don't lie she is selling used sweaty gym wear on the internet .... that's how she funds this life....... I am on to @anna1


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> Yes , but I usually let a few weeks pass in between lol


 Good morning Anna1. What make are they please? I really like them. Naturally I'm 5'2 just, and a size fat, so there may not be a pair suitable for me but............


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> don't lie she is selling used sweaty gym wear on the internet .... that's how she funds this life....... I am on to @anna1


 Lol I wish I could get rid of everything and renew my wardrobe for the next season

might be worth trying  x


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> Good morning Anna1. What make are they please? I really like them. Naturally I'm 5'2 just, and a size fat, so there may not be a pair suitable for me but............


 They're very comfy and very cheap

bought them from a greek site

if you like them Flubs I 'll get you the set and ship it to you . No problem at all

will pm the site if you like ?

Oh but it will all be Greek to you


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Lol I wish I could get rid of everything and renew my wardrobe for the next season
> 
> might be worth trying  x


 trust me there would be a fetish market for this... I know someone who sells her underwear after training etc... makes a decent return on it. run a poll on here bet you would be surprised how many takers you would have ! lol

wish I could do it, but no one is buying sweaty boxers off, mid 40's bearded, tattooed oafs! lol


----------



## interloper393

Lol!


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> They're very comfy and very cheap
> 
> bought them from a greek site
> 
> if you like them [Redacted] I 'll get you the set and ship it to you . No problem at all
> 
> will pm the site if you like ?
> 
> Oh but it will all be Greek to you


 That's very kind of you Anna1 to offer but it's ok. I'm gonna google later when I get home....and.....the Greek site wldnt be a problem...lol. Getting trackers to fit my short legs is :lol: :lol:

Thank you fir your kind offer. You do wear some great outfits.


----------



## 25434

Thanks for the heads up Anna1. Very kind of you to take the trouble. I'm going in!! Lol..x


----------



## Pancake'




----------



## anna1

Morning!

back

lat pulldowns reverse grip 3x12

seated cable rows 3x12

low row 3x12

rack pulls 4x8

cable pull overs 3x15

shoulders

ohp on smith machine 4x8

incline bench dumbbell press 3x15

arnold presses 3x12

lateral raises 3x15

rear delt fly 3x15

arms

tricep pressdowns 3x15

pushdowns 3x15

dips that I rarely do and I suck at them lol 3x12

currrrls 3x15

cable crunches 2x25

have a great day !

x


----------



## AestheticManlet

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> back
> 
> lat pulldowns reverse grip 3x12
> 
> seated cable rows 3x12
> 
> low row 3x12
> 
> rack pulls 4x8
> 
> cable pull overs 3x15
> 
> shoulders
> 
> ohp on smith machine 4x8
> 
> incline bench dumbbell press 3x15
> 
> arnold presses 3x12
> 
> lateral raises 3x15
> 
> rear delt fly 3x15
> 
> arms
> 
> tricep pressdowns 3x15
> 
> pushdowns 3x15
> 
> dips that I rarely do and I suck at them lol 3x12
> 
> currrrls 3x15
> 
> cable crunches 2x25
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 172833


 How fvck do you manage 15 exercises in a session in a decent rep range? My limit is around 5 pushing 6 and I'm totally done :lol:


----------



## anna1

AestheticManlet said:


> How fvck do you manage 15 exercises in a session in a decent rep range? My limit is around 5 pushing 6 and I'm totally done :lol:


 Lol I don't know . Maybe it's a matter of getting used to it . I always enjoyed high volume

Now with the heat I have started dragging myself a bit though 

I wanted to work everything twice a week and legs three . That split worked so far but maybe I'll have to consider a different approach for next season x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Lol I don't know . Maybe it's a matter of getting used to it . I always enjoyed high volume
> 
> Now with the heat I have started dragging myself a bit though
> 
> I wanted to work everything twice a week and legs three . That split worked so far but maybe I'll have to consider a different approach for next season x


 I refrain from critiquing peoples set ups as it can come across rude, and as you say if that's how you like to train then great. I would add that you need to be careful on goal dependent. My concern with the volume you are putting in, actual building muscle maybe difficult due to the sheer volume and caloric deficit and CNS damage caused. good for keeping you lean but not necessarily for growth. one of the big issues, I believe and many others do that many lifters have, they think long high volume training is good because its taxing. IS it more taxing on them muscles or a sweaty cardio work out. We are not training for cardio benefits if we are looking to grow we are looking to break down tissue and enable growth.

Ihad this conversation with a young guy at the gym last night, who initially asked advice on AAS, but I went on to ask about his training and diet before discussing, he was naturally tall skinny lean guy, he was doing high volume with drop sets etc etc, and he had built some muscle and was lean but he said he wasn't progressing in strength or size and was considering AAS. he then went through his diet. He had taken his calories from an online tracker site, and was eating around 3000 calories which was ok macros were ok, but this guy clearly had a great metabolism. I said if I wanted to get size on him I would up that to 4k and decrease the volume of training and concentrate on heavy compound lifting.

any way waffling, Bodybuilding is about what works for individual bodies, some of us need high volume, especially on a cut to help with caloric expenditure and there is little muscle to be added at that time. more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x8
> 
> goodmornings 5x8
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> hip thrusts 4x15 and equal half rep sets
> 
> leg press 4x8
> 
> standing leg curls 4x15
> 
> Single leg extensions 3x20
> 
> abductions 3x25 and equal half rep sets
> 
> weighted back hyperextensions 2x15
> 
> have been working hamstrings so hard , they're much stronger but they don't seem to be growing damn it !
> 
> Have a great day ! x
> 
> View attachment 172687


 I can almost taste your farter in this pic .


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> I refrain from critiquing peoples set ups as it can come across rude, and as you say if that's how you like to train then great. I would add that you need to be careful on goal dependent. My concern with the volume you are putting in, actual building muscle maybe difficult due to the sheer volume and caloric deficit and CNS damage caused. good for keeping you lean but not necessarily for growth. one of the big issues, I believe and many others do that many lifters have, they think long high volume training is good because its taxing. IS it more taxing on them muscles or a sweaty cardio work out. We are not training for cardio benefits if we are looking to grow we are looking to break down tissue and enable growth.
> 
> Ihad this conversation with a young guy at the gym last night, who initially asked advice on AAS, but I went on to ask about his training and diet before discussing, he was naturally tall skinny lean guy, he was doing high volume with drop sets etc etc, and he had built some muscle and was lean but he said he wasn't progressing in strength or size and was considering AAS. he then went through his diet. He had taken his calories from an online tracker site, and was eating around 3000 calories which was ok macros were ok, but this guy clearly had a great metabolism. I said if I wanted to get size on him I would up that to 4k and decrease the volume of training and concentrate on heavy compound lifting.
> 
> any way waffling, Bodybuilding is about what works for individual bodies, some of us need high volume, especially on a cut to help with caloric expenditure and there is little muscle to be added at that time. more than one way to skin a cat.


 Not rude at all , you know I value your opinion.

Right now and while trying to maintain whatever I have gained and keeping a reasonable weight, I found this a nice way to achieve both .

I will have to rethink everything come autumn if I want to put a little more size on weaker points I suppose x


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> I can almost taste your farter in this pic .


 Hey ! Welcome back ! Where have you been ? x


----------



## Tag

AestheticManlet said:


> How fvck do you manage 15 exercises in a session in a decent rep range? My limit is around 5 pushing 6 and I'm totally done :lol:


 Have to agree with this tbf, I get DOMs just reading the workouts :lol:

But as I said before in here, it's clearly working so no need to muck with it @anna1 

Unless you feel fatigued, then maybe drop some volume a bit lol


----------



## Old n fat

anna1 said:


> Hey ! Welcome back ! Where have you been ? x


 I was getting bullied so had a break !

your looking well .


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Not rude at all , you know I value your opinion.
> 
> Right now and while trying to maintain whatever I have gained and keeping a reasonable weight, I found this a nice way to achieve both .
> 
> I will have to rethink everything come autumn if I want to put a little more size on weaker points I suppose x


 I think high volume is ideal for what your doing then hun, and also if you enjoy that style then you will stay consistent.

cutting your training back messes with the mind, my previous coach cut me to three training days a week at one point, and I couldn't not get my head round it after years of training 5 or 6. however my body reacted as he said I wasn't getting enough rest ... we forget when looking to grow rest is when the growing is done not during the gym time


----------



## anna1

Tag said:


> Have to agree with this tbf, I get DOMs just reading the workouts :lol:
> 
> But as I said before in here, it's clearly working so no need to muck with it @anna1
> 
> Unless you feel fatigued, then maybe drop some volume a bit lol


 Like I said I really enjoy it and I leave the gym feeling satisfied and having given it my best

I think it's a matter of adaptation. I work with minimum breaks and it only takes me an hour tops

I read a few days ago , don't remember in which thread , another member's routine that also did a lot of volume @FelonE

Actually his was massive lol

don't know if he still works that way and I haven't seen him around but it obviously worked for him cause he looked great . Hope he sees this and chimes in

I don't feel fatigued at all .Tired after every workout, yes . Everyone has their down days but mine are mainly caused by other factors lol

family / work issues / bad hair days etc haha

x


----------



## anna1

Old n fat said:


> I was getting bullied so had a break !
> 
> your looking well .


 Haha you weren't getting bullied . You take things said here too personally.

Thank you honey x


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> I think high volume is ideal for what your doing then hun, and also if you enjoy that style then you will stay consistent.
> 
> cutting your training back messes with the mind, my previous coach cut me to three training days a week at one point, and I couldn't not get my head round it after years of training 5 or 6. however my body reacted as he said I wasn't getting enough rest ... we forget when looking to grow rest is when the growing is done not during the gym time


 You're probably right there , I would feel almost guilty if I cut anything back , either from training frequency or volume lol

just need to convince myself

we're also on different levels May . I'm still getting newbie gains


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> You're probably right there , I would feel almost guilty if I cut anything back , either from training frequency or volume lol
> 
> just need to convince myself
> 
> we're also on different levels May . I'm still getting newbie gains


 Uh-huh ur putting those old heads in here to shame. As to levels I am not sure it matters I think effective training for specific goal is what we need to concentrate on and tailor our training and diet needs around that. I spent years wasting my time do high rep work, I tried 50 reps stuff. Yes it gets ur lean and contributes to body composition but it doesn't allow for growth in the long term, as you can't eat enough to keep up with the expenditure.

God I am boring but at least I am passionate about the sport I guess and love training there is never complete correct answer as humans we are all different and what works for one doesn't for another.


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 5x8

romanians 4x12

split squats 3x12

standing leg curls 4x15

single leg extensions 3x15

abductions 3x25

weighted back hyperextensions 3x12

threw in some dumbbell romanians in the end lol 4x15

have a good day !

x


----------



## Gary29

Think we need a shot directly from behind squatting wearing that, just so we can check your glutes are engaged?


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Think we need a shot directly from behind squatting wearing that, just so we can check your glutes are engaged?


 I have one squatting, just for you Gary


----------



## Gary29

anna1 said:


> I have one squatting, just for you Gary


 Much appreciated Alan, cheers


----------



## SuperRips

Both exits wide open aswell :beer:


----------



## anna1

Morning

back

lat pulldowns reverse grip 3x12

low row 3x12

rack pulls 4x8

dumbbell rows 4x8

cable pullovers 3x12

that lat pulldown on cable machine that I don't know what's it called lol 3x12

ohp on smith machine 4x8

incline bench dumbbell press 3x12

lateral raises 3x15

lateral raises on cable 2xfailure

face pulls 3x15

dips 3x10

tricep pushdowns 3x15

single arm reverse grip 3xfailure

cable curls 3x12

cable crunches 3x25

done ! Lol

have a great day ! x


----------



## jay1985

looking ripped girl


----------



## anna1

jay1985 said:


> looking ripped girl


 Thank you . Upper body drops fat much faster . Everything else is an issue :whistling:


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning
> 
> back
> 
> lat pulldowns reverse grip 3x12
> 
> low row 3x12
> 
> rack pulls 4x8
> 
> dumbbell rows 4x8
> 
> cable pullovers 3x12
> 
> that lat pulldown on cable machine that I don't know what's it called lol 3x12
> 
> ohp on smith machine 4x8
> 
> incline bench dumbbell press 3x12
> 
> lateral raises 3x15
> 
> lateral raises on cable 2xfailure
> 
> face pulls 3x15
> 
> dips 3x10
> 
> tricep pushdowns 3x15
> 
> single arm reverse grip 3xfailure
> 
> cable curls 3x12
> 
> cable crunches 3x25
> 
> done ! Lol
> 
> have a great day ! x
> 
> View attachment 172917


 nice pic Al but Fridays are meant to be special so UKM will give you 15mins to make up for your error x


----------



## SuperRips

Heavyassweights said:


> nice pic Al but Fridays are meant to be special so UKM will give you 15mins to make up for your error x


 Do we have 2 fridays this week then?


----------



## Heavyassweights

SuperRips said:


> Do we have 2 fridays this week then?


 dont spoil it, Al doesn't know


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> dont spoil it, Al doesn't know


 Haha you actually had me there for a minute

ok one more x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Haha you actually had me there for a minute
> 
> ok one more x
> 
> View attachment 172919


 would fill twice and make you finish your workout

xx


----------



## jay1985

this lady is fire


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 4x8

romanians 4x12

leg press 4x12

single leg extensions 3x15

abductions 3x25

Not a good day today , was dragging myself

well weight has been fluctuating since I dropped the t3 , so I had dropped 8 kg in total , then put on 3,5 in a week lol

now dropped 2,5 and I seem to have stabilized at 61 kg

not sure I want to lose more though and I have to admit dieting it too hard in the summer

I go out for a coffee and I end up ordering seafood haha

well nothing else special to report

have a great weekend! x


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JLawson90

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 4x8
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> leg press 4x12
> 
> single leg extensions 3x15
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> Not a good day today , was dragging myself
> 
> well weight has been fluctuating since I dropped the t3 , so I had dropped 8 kg in total , then put on 3,5 in a week lol
> 
> now dropped 2,5 and I seem to have stabilized at 61 kg
> 
> not sure I want to lose more though and I have to admit dieting it too hard in the summer
> 
> I go out for a coffee and I end up ordering seafood haha
> 
> well nothing else special to report
> 
> have a great weekend! x
> 
> View attachment 172937


 same picture but with your arms up next please :whistling:


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 4x8
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> leg press 4x12
> 
> single leg extensions 3x15
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> Not a good day today , was dragging myself
> 
> well weight has been fluctuating since I dropped the t3 , so I had dropped 8 kg in total , then put on 3,5 in a week lol
> 
> now dropped 2,5 and I seem to have stabilized at 61 kg
> 
> not sure I want to lose more though and I have to admit dieting it too hard in the summer
> 
> I go out for a coffee and I end up ordering seafood haha
> 
> well nothing else special to report
> 
> have a great weekend! x
> 
> View attachment 172937


 nice belt but you seem to have forgot the trousers or dress .... if you need a hand getting dressed or undressed in future you know who to call.... lol have a great weekend.

T3 makes you flat and when you dropped it you probably filled back out a mixture of glycogen and water, you have then settled from there. It was a successful cut from what I see pictures wise and scale wise so you should be pleased.

stay stable over the summer now, keep consistent with training which I know you are. Then decide on the next move to grow more, I know you wanted to add leg size I would add to the decent shoulder structure you have to make a decent triangle, but your body your goals.


----------



## anna1

Thank you @Mayzini ,

yes , I looked flat and right after dropping it I did bloat up do fast . That lasted a couple of weeks though and I have to admit I diet was not exactly on point lol

I could look better, may try losing another couple of kilos

for sure May , I won't struggle to only add to legs next season . You're right , shoulders are seriously lacking as well x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Thank you @Mayzini ,
> 
> yes , I looked flat and right after dropping it I did bloat up do fast . That lasted a couple of weeks though and I have to admit I diet was not exactly on point lol
> 
> I could look better, may try losing another couple of kilos
> 
> for sure May , I won't struggle to only add to legs next season . You're right , shoulders are seriously lacking as well x


 firstly I don't think your shoulders are lacking, I meant you have an excellent structure to build on shoulders wise, and I think with your tight waist and long leg structure, you would make a good shape, I know you don't want to compete but I still believe shoulder to hip ration would be great, fill out the lat as well and you pretty much there. I nean you could competein bikini class now and do really well IMO not that I am fan personally. I would add your rear delt development has been good and from the back, your upper back is really well structured now. Guess I am looking from a competitive look and I know that's not for everyone.


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 4x8
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> leg press 4x12
> 
> single leg extensions 3x15
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> Not a good day today , was dragging myself
> 
> well weight has been fluctuating since I dropped the t3 , so I had dropped 8 kg in total , then put on 3,5 in a week lol
> 
> now dropped 2,5 and I seem to have stabilized at 61 kg
> 
> not sure I want to lose more though and I have to admit dieting it too hard in the summer
> 
> I go out for a coffee and I end up ordering seafood haha
> 
> well nothing else special to report
> 
> have a great weekend! x
> 
> View attachment 172937


 Alan i think you should post a pic topless with just jam/choc spread or similar covering your nipples?

i think the ukm team deserve it

now Anna


----------



## Heavyassweights

chop chop @anna1


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> firstly I don't think your shoulders are lacking, I meant you have an excellent structure to build on shoulders wise, and I think with your tight waist and long leg structure, you would make a good shape, I know you don't want to compete but I still believe shoulder to hip ration would be great, fill out the lat as well and you pretty much there. I nean you could competein bikini class now and do really well IMO not that I am fan personally. I would add your rear delt development has been good and from the back, your upper back is really well structured now. Guess I am looking from a competitive look and I know that's not for everyone.


 I understand what you mean .

Next season I do want to look like I can complete without setting a foot on stage

hope I manage . Dieting is my weak point lol


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> Alan i think you should post a pic topless with just jam/choc spread or similar covering your nipples?
> 
> i think the ukm team deserve it
> 
> now Anna


 I did have some chocolate off of them Jimmy 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> I did have some chocolate off of them Jimmy
> 
> View attachment 172943


 now cover those nipples sluut


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> now cover those nipples sluut


 Takes one to know one , right Jimmy? 

I'll make a whipped cream special next time . Promise x


----------



## The-Real-Deal

anna1 said:


> I have one squatting, just for you Gary
> 
> View attachment 172899


 Nice and deep, I like it deep


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 4x8
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> leg press 4x12
> 
> single leg extensions 3x15
> 
> abductions 3x25
> 
> Not a good day today , was dragging myself
> 
> well weight has been fluctuating since I dropped the t3 , so I had dropped 8 kg in total , then put on 3,5 in a week lol
> 
> now dropped 2,5 and I seem to have stabilized at 61 kg
> 
> not sure I want to lose more though and I have to admit dieting it too hard in the summer
> 
> I go out for a coffee and I end up ordering seafood haha
> 
> well nothing else special to report
> 
> have a great weekend! x
> 
> View attachment 172937


 Jesus christ @anna1 :jaw:


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Its Friday !!!! Wheres the soft porn? @anna1????

I just look in on this thread for the crack


----------



## anna1

The-Real-Deal said:


> Its Friday !!!! Wheres the soft porn? @anna1????
> 
> I just look in on this thread for the crack


 They're progress pics Steve :whistling:

Didn't think I'd be able to log back in so no recent pics . Shall resume next week x


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> They're progress pics Steve :whistling:
> 
> Didn't think I'd be able to log back in so no recent pics . Shall resume next week x


 I reckon you've fell off the wagon and piled on 40lbs


----------



## The-Real-Deal

anna1 said:


> They're progress pics Steve :whistling:
> 
> Didn't think I'd be able to log back in so no recent pics . Shall resume next week x


 Noooooo ...... Must frap..... lol

Go on post up a quickie ...


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> I reckon you've fell off the wagon and piled on 40lbs


 Haha . I did put on 3 kilos lol

dieting is not for me x


----------



## anna1

The-Real-Deal said:


> Noooooo ...... Must frap..... lol
> 
> Go on post up a quickie ...


 Lol

ok Steve . Most recent one I have x


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## The-Real-Deal

anna1 said:


> Lol
> 
> ok Steve . Most recent one I have x
> 
> View attachment 173037


 I just love UK-M @anna1 and the powers of the interwebs, where else can you ask a fit beautiful woman to post up such images from a far distant land and bosh its there . Fantastic stuff Anna :thumb

you're a star. I was expecting to see you in slippers an open dressing gown and matching underwear. You can still make my dream come true if you wished.

Looking good x


----------



## anna1

The-Real-Deal said:


> I just love UK-M @anna1 and the powers of the interwebs, where else can you ask a fit beautiful woman to post up such images from a far distant land and bosh its there . Fantastic stuff Anna :thumb
> 
> you're a star. I was expecting to see you in slippers an open dressing gown and matching underwear. You can still make my dream come true if you wished.
> 
> Looking good x


 Haha thank you so much Steve

shall do my best to get a nice pic for you next week x


----------



## The-Real-Deal

anna1 said:


> Haha thank you so much Steve
> 
> shall do my best to get a nice pic for you* next week* x


 the world could end tomorrow ... !

In my head that's how you would sit around the house so thought it would be doable at short notice. work with me Anna you know you want to...


----------



## SuperRips

Right that's it stevo, I'm telling Kelly


----------



## The-Real-Deal

SuperRips said:


> Right that's it stevo, I'm telling Kelly


 I'm married not gay .....


----------



## superpube

The-Real-Deal said:


> I'm sooooooo gay .....


----------



## jeffj

You're looking great Anna. Giving all us pervs something to check out Haha. Strictly professional of course :whistling:


----------



## anna1

jeffj said:


> You're looking great Anna. Giving all us pervs something to check out Haha. Strictly professional of course :whistling:


 Haha of course !

Thank you for dropping by Jeff

looks like your preparation is going well . Looking great yourself x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 5x8

romanians 5x12

hip thrusts 4x15 and equal half rep sets

leg press 4x10

leg curls 4x15

single leg extensions 4x15

abductions 3x25 and equal half rep sets

weighted back hyperextensions 3x15

cable curls 2x25

have a great day /week!x


----------



## JLawson90

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 5x8
> 
> romanians 5x12
> 
> hip thrusts 4x15 and equal half rep sets
> 
> leg press 4x10
> 
> leg curls 4x15
> 
> single leg extensions 4x15
> 
> abductions 3x25 and equal half rep sets
> 
> weighted back hyperextensions 3x15
> 
> cable curls 2x25
> 
> have a great day /week!x
> 
> View attachment 173087


 ah, how I've missed your updates lately! .. although looks like you may need someone to come and hold the glutes and hips steady so you can really focus on the hamstring here, I volunteer myself :whistling:


----------



## anna1

JLawson90 said:


> ah, how I've missed your updates lately! .. although looks like you may need someone to come and hold the glutes and hips steady so you can really focus on the hamstring here, I volunteer myself :whistling:


 Had to stay up or plates would touch as I lowered my foot , but there might have been a " slight " cheating there :whistling:

thank you for the offer Mr Lawson


----------



## anna1

Morning!

upper

lat pulldowns wide grip 2x12

reverse grip 2x12

seated cable rows 3x12

seal rows 4x8

cable pullovers 3x12

incline bench dumbbell press 3x12

arnold presses 3x12

lateral raises 3x15

lateral raise on cable 2xfailure

face pulls 3x15

tricep pressdowns 2x15

pushdowns 3x15

single arm reverse grip 2xfailure

cable curls 2x12

hammer currrrls 3x15

cable crunches 2x25

have a great day ! x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 4x8

split squats 5x12

leg press 4x8 , one drop set of 20

hip thrusts 3x15 and equal half rep sets

single leg extensions 3x20

abductions 3x25 and equal half rep sets

back hyperextensions 3x15

cable crunches 2x25

have a great day ! x


----------



## interloper393

Your doing great ?


----------



## anna1

interloper393 said:


> Your doing great ?


 Thank you !

Heat has worn me out a bit , but I'm hanging in there ha x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

lat pulldowns 2x12, reverse grip 2x12

seated cable rows 2x12

rack pulls 5x8

seal rows 4x8

cable pullovers 3x12

shoulder press on smith machine

no weights , front and behind the neck supersetted 3x30

incline bench dumbbell press 3x12

lateral raises 4x12

bent over raises 3x12

tricep pressdowns 3x15

pushdowns 2x15

pushdowns with parallel bar ( had never tried before , really liked it )

4x15 supersetted with currrrls

have a great day ! x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

split squats 5x12

romanians 4x12

hip thrusts 4x15 and equal half rep sets

leg press 4x8

single leg extensions 3x20

abductions 3x25 and equal half rep sets

weighted back hyperextensions 2x15

cable crunches 2x25

weight is stuck now at 61 kg but honestly I can't be bothered thinking about it anymore lol

have a great weekend! x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> split squats 5x12
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> hip thrusts 4x15 and equal half rep sets
> 
> leg press 4x8
> 
> single leg extensions 3x20
> 
> abductions 3x25 and equal half rep sets
> 
> weighted back hyperextensions 2x15
> 
> cable crunches 2x25
> 
> weight is stuck now at 61 kg but honestly I can't be bothered thinking about it anymore lol
> 
> have a great weekend! x
> 
> View attachment 173183


 looking great hun xx even got the key hole thigh gap going on in full effect ! legs are coming in definition wise if this pick is recent. back looks great, abs too I would say next time a double bicep shot but as your forgot your bra ... lols


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> looking great hun xx even got the key hole thigh gap going on in full effect ! legs are coming in definition wise if this pick is recent. back looks great, abs too I would say next time a double bicep shot but as your forgot your bra ... lols


 Never really knew men actually notice that thigh gap to tell you the truth .

Abs ? they're there somewhere lol

yes , took those pictures earlier .

Haha , ok . I will take naughtier pics next time

thank you so much as always for the pep talk ! x


----------



## SuperRips

The thigh gap is a good resting place for us men Anna


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> The thigh gap is a good resting place for us men Anna


 Never thought about that way lol

I thought you were into the more " cushiony" type


----------



## PSevens2017

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> split squats 5x12
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> hip thrusts 4x15 and equal half rep sets
> 
> leg press 4x8
> 
> single leg extensions 3x20
> 
> abductions 3x25 and equal half rep sets
> 
> weighted back hyperextensions 2x15
> 
> cable crunches 2x25
> 
> weight is stuck now at 61 kg but honestly I can't be bothered thinking about it anymore lol
> 
> have a great weekend! x
> 
> View attachment 173183


 Back's looking great, Anna. Love a good female back. Hard work still paying off :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

PSevens2017 said:


> Back's looking great, Anna. Love a good female back. Hard work still paying off :thumbup1:


 Me too . I do admire women with a well developed upper body .

Thank you ! I love back days x


----------



## PSevens2017

anna1 said:


> Me too . I do admire women with a well developed upper body .
> 
> Thank you ! I love back days x


 Welcome. I love back days too. I always include grip strength/endurance when doing back.


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Never really knew men actually notice that thigh gap to tell you the truth .
> 
> Abs ? they're there somewhere lol
> 
> yes , took those pictures earlier .
> 
> Haha , ok . I will take naughtier pics next time
> 
> thank you so much as always for the pep talk ! x


 trust me hun, thigh gap is the one of sexiest things on a woman in my opinion, instant cartoon style wolf whistling eyes out on stalks style.

I was joking on the bicep shot hun, whislt I am guy and I of course love a picture of a half naked woman, I am honestly giving you an appraisal of where I see you going.

of course ill enjoy perving all the same... lol


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> Never thought about that way lol
> 
> I thought you were into the more " cushiony" type


 :huh: are you referring that I'm into big things lol ??......guess it all depends what part of the 'cushiony' I'm touching :lol:


----------



## anna1

PSevens2017 said:


> Welcome. I love back days too. I always include grip strength/endurance when doing back.


 I never do . I should probably. My wrists hurt when I cuuuurl ha

I find grip gets better anyway as I increase weights though


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> trust me hun, thigh gap is the one of sexiest things on a woman in my opinion, instant cartoon style wolf whistling eyes out on stalks style.
> 
> I was joking on the bicep shot hun, whislt I am guy and I of course love a picture of a half naked woman, I am honestly giving you an appraisal of where I see you going.
> 
> of course ill enjoy perving all the same... lol


 Haha I can visualize the picture :lol:


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> :huh: are you referring that I'm into big things lol ??......guess it all depends what part of the 'cushiony' I'm touching :lol:


 Haha yes , I thought you liked hefty girls


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> Haha yes , I thought you liked hefty girls


  nooooo waaayyyy.... I know you defo getting me mixed up with someone else on here lol

I'm not into 'big stinkeys' Anna, I don't like that much heat :thumb


----------



## Toranator

Looking great, how's the training going overall? Getting stronger? Looking it!

I've been back loving it again last few weeks, last few months with injuries it's been a bit depressing feel like wheels just been turning but upped it all now, really focused again which is good.


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Looking great, how's the training going overall? Getting stronger? Looking it!
> 
> I've been back loving it again last few weeks, last few months with injuries it's been a bit depressing feel like wheels just been turning but upped it all now, really focused again which is good.


 Hey . Good to hear you're feeling better. Legs ok ?

Training is great , I always enjoy it but lately all I think about is leaving

it's getting too hot here , so this will be the last week . I think I need a break anyway. Will just swim a lot from now on . And eat lol


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

single leg extensions 3x20

seated leg curls 3x20

leg press 3x8

split squats 5x12

romanians 4x12

hipthrusts 3x15 and equal half rep sets

kick backs 3x12

abductions 3x25 and equal half rep sets

weighted back hyperextensions 2x15

threw in that move in the end to try it . What a [email protected] exercise lol . Don't think I was doing it right anyway

Have a great day / week ! x


----------



## jeffj

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> split squats 5x12
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> hip thrusts 4x15 and equal half rep sets
> 
> leg press 4x8
> 
> single leg extensions 3x20
> 
> abductions 3x25 and equal half rep sets
> 
> weighted back hyperextensions 2x15
> 
> cable crunches 2x25
> 
> weight is stuck now at 61 kg but honestly I can't be bothered thinking about it anymore lol
> 
> have a great weekend! x
> 
> View attachment 173183


 Looking really good anna. Back detail too tho :thumb


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Upper

lat pulldowns reverse grip 3x12

seated cable rows 3x12

rack pulls 4x8

seal rows 4x8

cable pullovers 3x12

shoulder press on smith machine front and rear supersetted 3x20

incline bench dumbbell press 3x12

lateral raises 3x15

lateral raises on cable 2xfailure

face pulls 3x15

tricep pressdowns 3x15

pushdowns 3x15

single arm reverse grip 2xfailure

currrrrrrls 4x12

cable crunches 2x25

it's a wrap ! Have a great day ! x


----------



## JLawson90

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Upper
> 
> lat pulldowns reverse grip 3x12
> 
> seated cable rows 3x12
> 
> rack pulls 4x8
> 
> seal rows 4x8
> 
> cable pullovers 3x12
> 
> shoulder press on smith machine front and rear supersetted 3x20
> 
> incline bench dumbbell press 3x12
> 
> lateral raises 3x15
> 
> lateral raises on cable 2xfailure
> 
> face pulls 3x15
> 
> tricep pressdowns 3x15
> 
> pushdowns 3x15
> 
> single arm reverse grip 2xfailure
> 
> currrrrrrls 4x12
> 
> cable crunches 2x25
> 
> it's a wrap ! Have a great day ! x
> 
> View attachment 173267


 you know some days you just wish you were a gym towel


----------



## Henda83

Great arms in the curl photo and sexy arousing gym attire


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> Great arms in the curl photo and sexy arousing gym attire


 Lol . Thank you Henda. Never used to work biceps but now I love it

plus it's a cool move . I get now why men are obsessed with them  x


----------



## interloper393

I must be the only guy who hates working biceps , triceps however is another story

Great progress  id be happy with those shoulders haha


----------



## anna1

interloper393 said:


> I must be the only guy who hates working biceps , triceps however is another story
> 
> Great progress  id be happy with those shoulders haha


 Didn't use to enjoy it either. Tricep I love

lol thank you. They're just pumped there . x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

split squats 4x12

romanians 4x12

hipthrusts 4x15 and 20 half rep sets after each set

leg press 4x8

walking lunges 2x20

abductions 3x25 and equal half rep sets

back hyperextensions 3x15

have a lovely day ! x


----------



## interloper393

anna1 said:


> Didn't use to enjoy it either. Tricep I love
> 
> lol thank you. They're just pumped there . x


 Nothing better than a good pump :')


----------



## anna1

Bit of a busy day today , so just a quick back workout

Lat pulldowns 3x12

rack pulls 4x8

dumbbell rows 4x8

pullovers 4x11

and a random pic lol

have a great afternoon! x


----------



## stanlystud

anna1 said:


> Bit of a busy day today , so just a quick back workout
> 
> Lat pulldowns 3x12
> 
> rack pulls 4x8
> 
> dumbbell rows 4x8
> 
> pullovers 4x11
> 
> and a random pic lol
> 
> have a great afternoon! x
> 
> View attachment 173291


 mmm...i love white, looks so good on your brown skin baby .


----------



## TURBS

anna1 said:


> and a random pic lol


 I've got that Friday feeling :lol:


----------



## jeffj

anna1 said:


> Bit of a busy day today , so just a quick back workout
> 
> Lat pulldowns 3x12
> 
> rack pulls 4x8
> 
> dumbbell rows 4x8
> 
> pullovers 4x11
> 
> and a random pic lol
> 
> have a great afternoon! x
> 
> View attachment 173291


 Love the random pic attached to the workout :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## anna1

jeffj said:


> Love the random pic attached to the workout :whistling: :tongue:


 Haha thank you . You know I find plain texts boring lol


----------



## anna1

Sooo

last workout of the season today

upper day , bit of everything lol

weight is stuck at 61 kg . Not that I'be dieted that hard ha . I'm happy where I am though


----------



## anna1

Progress pics so far from where I've started . Nothing crazy , but it's progress

I would like to thank you all for the love and support for another season

help from everyone has been tremendous. Like I had the best team of PTs on my back xxx


----------



## anna1

Cheeky pic as promised for @Mayzini haha

thank you so much for all your advice honey. Hope you have a lovely summer x


----------



## anna1

And I couldn't find white panties Stud , got pink ones though, hope we're good lol

lots of love to everyone! Have a beautiful summer! xxxxxxx


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## stanlystud

anna1 said:


> And I couldn't find white panties Stud , got pink ones though, hope we're good lol
> 
> lots of love to everyone! Have a beautiful summer! xxxxxxx
> 
> View attachment 173335


 Mmmm... Nice baby doll


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Cheeky pic as promised for @Mayzini haha
> 
> thank you so much for all your advice honey. Hope you have a lovely summer x
> 
> View attachment 173333


 ha ha thanks hun, you going away then hun ?? sounds it by the tone of the post. if so have a great time catch up when your back,

looking great keep up some training as it would be a shame to waste it.

miss u already .... lol


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> ha ha thanks hun, you going away then hun ?? sounds it by the tone of the post. if so have a great time catch up when your back,
> 
> looking great keep up some training as it would be a shame to waste it.
> 
> miss u already .... lol


 Yes , leaving for a while next week . Not everything 's defined yet . Will start with a small island first

I'll be around though . Of course I'll get back to training. I'm only getting started ha

Thank you again for everything x


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> Cheeky pic as promised for @Mayzini haha
> 
> thank you so much for all your advice honey. Hope you have a lovely summer x
> 
> View attachment 173333


 Ffoooooooooorrrrrrrkin'ell


----------



## JLawson90

man I'm gunna miss you haha


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Ffoooooooooorrrrrrrkin'ell


 Thank you Super ! Hope you find the time to get some rest and straighten your back x


----------



## anna1

JLawson90 said:


> man I'm gunna miss you haha


 I'll miss training . Nahh . I'll be fine for a while haha

x


----------



## JLawson90

anna1 said:


> I'll miss training . Nahh . I'll be fine for a while haha
> 
> x


 feel free to keep me up to date with pictures anyway, you know where my inbox is haha


----------



## anna1

JLawson90 said:


> feel free to keep me up to date with pictures anyway, you know where my inbox is haha


 Haha will do x


----------



## anna1

One more thing I wanted to add that might be of some use to anyone who's interested in cycles for women

so from my limited experience:

Anavar : 10 mg daily is sweet , any strength increase expect to see after week 4 . Didn't actually lose weight on it , but looked " tighter "

anything over than that dose drove me crazy . Anxiety, headaches etc

only run it up to 8 weeks at a time now , but since I experienced no side effects from it , I shall run for longer next time

primo : tried both injectable and tabs , injectable I felt was superior

also run it for 8 weeks @ 50 mg weekly split into 2 doses (Monday an Thursday)

much faster strength increase, slightly stonger side effects as well though , most prominent of which were much much lighter periods

Also , some shoulder pimples that was the worst bit lol

clen : i hate it lol , never touching it again , but everyone's different

T3 : tampered with dosages . Was feeling good at 25 mcg , decided to up it to 50 mcg , deeply regretted it . I got lethargic, flat , felt and looked awful

will try it again , but will not venture up to higher dosages

Yohimbine: love it as a preworkout. Gives me a nice little buzz @ 10mg.

Only downside : I sweat like crazy ha

overall best feelgood cycle so far from me : 10 mg anavar , 2 ius of gh every other day

Hope this will be of help to someone

looking forward to next season and playing around some more haha

x


----------



## 25434

Hey there Anna1,

Wishing for you a good break.









x


----------



## 25434

Ps. My advice based on my own training:

single malts are are better than blends.

black, purple and red gummy bears are better than green, yellow and orange ones.

Leg pressing 360 with a hangover is not advised and grappling with a 6 foot male over whose bench it is usually ends in a bad way :lol:


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> Hey there Anna1,
> 
> Wishing for you a good break.
> 
> 
> View attachment 155111
> 
> 
> x


 Haha thank you . How did you know I plan to stay drunk throughout?

Break is not starting well though, we just had an earthquake in Athens lol


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> Haha thank you . How did you know I plan to stay drunk throughout?
> 
> Break is not starting well though, we just had an earthquake in Athens lol


 Ha ha. Yes, the earthquake was far enough away to cause a tremor luckily, no casualties. Some of my fam have an apartment in Athens so they let me know. They are all off to the islands for the summer too. Humph..... supposed to going across later but depends on work.

Have a glass or two for me. Cheers/ yamas x


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> Ha ha. Yes, the earthquake was far enough away to cause a tremor luckily, no casualties. Some of my fam have an apartment in Athens so they let me know. They are all off to the islands for the summer too. Humph..... supposed to going across later but depends on work.
> 
> Have a glass or two for me. Cheers/ yamas x


 Yes , nothing but a good scare . Hope that's it .

Oh enjoy your holidays too Flubs . If you are in Greece and have time give me a shout

lol I'll have a bottle or two for you . Yamas  x


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> Yes , nothing but a good scare . Hope that's it .
> 
> Oh enjoy your holidays too [Redacted] . If you are in Greece and have time give me a shout
> 
> lol I'll have a bottle or two for you . Yamas  x


 Will do x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Yes , leaving for a while next week . Not everything 's defined yet . Will start with a small island first
> 
> I'll be around though . Of course I'll get back to training. I'm only getting started ha
> 
> Thank you again for everything x


 well I am not jealous.... I need your lifestyle.... lol enjoy hun don't be a stranger and catch up soon.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> well I am not jealous.... I need your lifestyle.... lol enjoy hun don't be a stranger and catch up soon.


 It's just standard practice for people living in Athens to dissapear during the summer months . It's just unbearable here

on a separate note , we've already had 3 earthquakes in an hour . Hope this subsides. Getting scary now ha


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> It's just standard practice for people living in Athens to dissapear during the summer months . It's just unbearable here
> 
> on a separate note , we've already had 3 earthquakes in an hour . Hope this subsides. Getting scary now ha


 yes just saw that on the news, hope your ok, if your indoors make sure your somewhere safe.


----------



## Mayzini

Flubs said:


> Ps. My advice based on my own training:
> 
> single malts are are better than blends.
> 
> black, purple and red gummy bears are better than green, yellow and orange ones.
> 
> Leg pressing 360 with a hangover is not advised and grappling with a 6 foot male over whose bench it is usually ends in a bad way :lol:


 sorry about that flubs !!! lol ( the grappling)


----------



## 25434

Mayzini said:


> sorry about that [Redacted] !!! lol ( the grappling)


 :lol: I'm not even kidding, I sat on the floor and wrapped my chubby bod round the bench and didn't let go :lol: ..... can't have bench pinching going on, even if I am the size of a hobbit. Hurrr hurrr.


----------



## Smitch

anna1 said:


> It's just standard practice for people living in Athens to dissapear during the summer months . It's just unbearable here
> 
> on a separate note , we've already had 3 earthquakes in an hour . Hope this subsides. Getting scary now ha


 How hot does it get?


----------



## anna1

Smitch said:


> How hot does it get?


 We've been good so far at around 35C . It did reach 40-42 C a few weeks ago though , which is the usual for July


----------



## stanlystud

anna1 said:


> We've been good so far at around 35C . It did reach 40-42 C a few weeks ago though , which is the usual for July


 just go naked baby


----------



## anna1

stanlystud said:


> just go naked baby


 Haha wish I could


----------



## Smitch

anna1 said:


> We've been good so far at around 35C . It did reach 40-42 C a few weeks ago though , which is the usual for July


 Same as in Melbourne, we just get on with it and don't moan though :lol:


----------



## anna1

Smitch said:


> Same as in Melbourne, we just get on with it and don't moan though :lol:


 Greeks moan about everything lol

i think Melbourne is the city with the second biggest Greek population after Athens . You have plenty of Greek diners around?


----------



## Smitch

anna1 said:


> Greeks moan about everything lol
> 
> i think Melbourne is the city with the second biggest Greek population after Athens . You have plenty of Greek diners around?


 It's very multicultural, we have every type of restaurant everywhere!

There's loads of Lebanese round my way, lots of Indians too.


----------



## anna1

Smitch said:


> It's very multicultural, we have every type of restaurant everywhere!
> 
> There's loads of Lebanese round my way, lots of Indians too.


 A friend was telling me that Greeks have been selling their spots to the Chinese a lot . Would be weird having Chinese souvlaki lol


----------



## Smitch

anna1 said:


> A friend was telling me that Greeks have been selling their spots to the Chinese a lot . Would be weird having Chinese souvlaki lol


 We have a local Souvlaki place which has just changed hands, new owners are awful!

Had some halloumi fries which were dreadful, not going back.


----------



## anna1

Smitch said:


> We have a local Souvlaki place which has just changed hands, new owners are awful!
> 
> Had some halloumi fries which were dreadful, not going back.


 Sounds chinese lol


----------



## Smitch

anna1 said:


> Sounds chinese lol


 :lol:


----------



## stanlystud

arabs are scum


----------



## jeffj

anna1 said:


> And I couldn't find white panties Stud , got pink ones though, hope we're good lol
> 
> lots of love to everyone! Have a beautiful summer! xxxxxxx
> 
> View attachment 173335


----------



## SimpleLimit

anna1 said:


> Cheeky pic as promised for @Mayzini haha
> 
> thank you so much for all your advice honey. Hope you have a lovely summer x
> 
> View attachment 173333


 Sweet baby jesus...

Dick could actually cut a diamond right now...


----------



## Bobgow

anna1 said:


> Cheeky pic as promised for @Mayzini haha
> 
> thank you so much for all your advice honey. Hope you have a lovely summer x
> 
> View attachment 173333


 Holy sh*t makes ukm worth looking at!


----------



## Henda83

For f**ks sake man I hate this time of year. hurry back please


----------



## anna1

SimpleLimit said:


> Sweet baby jesus...
> 
> Dick could actually cut a diamond right now...


 Haha . Hope you're well Simple x


----------



## anna1

Bobgow said:


> Holy sh*t makes ukm worth looking at!


 Thank you for your lovely comments all year Bob ! x


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> For f**ks sake man I hate this time of year. hurry back please


 I'll be around Henda . Will post pics every once in a while . Will keep me motivated not to eat like a pig  x


----------



## Henda83

anna1 said:


> I'll be around Henda . Will post pics every once in a while . Will keep me motivated not to eat like a pig  x


 Good news summer is saved !


----------



## PSevens2017

anna1 said:


> Haha . Hope you're well Simple x


 When you return he'll be re-named as "Diamondcuttah'


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1 i feel we need a pic of some kind

im thinking on all 4's facing away, tiny thong with lips visible

you have until 10:30am

xx


----------



## JLawson90

that's a great idea .. I'm having Anna withdrawal symptoms


----------



## Gary29

https://www.wateraid.org/uk/


----------



## jake87

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 i feel we need a pic of some kind
> 
> im thinking on all 4's facing away, tiny thong with lips visible
> 
> you have until 10:30am
> 
> xx


 Disgusting. Post reported to @sparky @lorian @tinytom


----------



## Heavyassweights

jake87 said:


> Disgusting. Post reported to @sparky @lorian @tinytom


 @HDU


----------



## 18557

:whistling:


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1

i miss you


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1
> 
> i miss you


 I miss you too , you little perv  x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1
> 
> i miss you


 Oiled up my butt a little extra for you babe  x


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JLawson90

anna1 said:


> Oiled up my butt a little extra for you babe  x
> 
> View attachment 173819


 oh f**k sake .. I reckon it's gunna take atleast 4 or 5 tugs to get this one off my mind


----------



## Henda83

Awesome photo, tan looks great also, hope your enjoying your hols


----------



## 18557

anna1 said:


> Oiled up my butt a little extra for you babe  x
> 
> View attachment 173819


 On my life I wouldn't let that out of bed till the neighbours complained about the smell


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> Awesome photo, tan looks great also, hope your enjoying your hols


 I am , thank you . Quiet place where I am . Just eating and sunbathing. Exactly what I needed x


----------



## Endomorph84

anna1 said:


> Oiled up my butt a little extra for you babe  x
> 
> View attachment 173819


 Its great to see you're ass.

*Edit:*

I mean back, it is great to see that you are back!


----------



## nWo

When are you starting a thread in the Adult Lounge section anyway :whistling:


----------



## anna1

Endomorph84 said:


> Its great to see you're ass.
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> I mean back, it is great to see that you are back!


 Haha thank you

glad to see you're all well x


----------



## anna1

nWo said:


> When are you starting a thread in the Adult Lounge section anyway :whistling:


 And what should the topic be Dr ?


----------



## nWo

anna1 said:


> And what should the topic be Dr ?


 Same log, even less clothes :thumb


----------



## MM84

nWo said:


> Dropping a log with even less clothes on :thumb


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> And what should the topic be Dr ?


 "Inside Anna"


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Oiled up my butt a little extra for you babe  x
> 
> View attachment 173819


 ok so its a great picture Alan but i feel you could have spiced it up a little, perhaps opened the legs, arched the back, bent the knees etc

as you are one of us we shall give you another chance to post up a suitable picture

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1 still waiting x


----------



## Henda83

f**k I bet that tastes divine


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 still waiting x


 On family vacation and can't be taking saucy pics lol

instead a pic of my view right now x


----------



## JLawson90

not bad, you're still a better view than that though


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1 lets see a little ass, get the motivation up for Monday

topless with index finger tips covering nipples would be great

NOW


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 lets see a little ass, get the motivation up for Monday
> 
> topless with index finger tips covering nipples would be great
> 
> NOW


 Ok Jimmy, if it's motivational , I can't say no  x


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1

would let you ring out your bikini bottoms into my mouth 10


----------



## Henda83

anna1 said:


> Ok Jimmy, if it's motivational , I can't say no  x
> 
> View attachment 173997


 Wow !

Currently in the process of replacing every family photo in the house with this picture


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> Wow !
> 
> Currently in the process of replacing every family photo in the house with this picture


 Haha thank you . Shall be expecting a sexier pic posted from yourself as well  x


----------



## 18557

Tenner says I'd look better hanging out out of that than any of you thirsty f**kers


----------



## Henda83

anna1 said:


> Haha thank you . Shall be expecting a sexier pic posted from yourself as well  x


 Haha ok please post me those exact bikini bottoms unwashed and I'll post up a series of sexy yet tasteful photographs of me masturbating intensely in various positions while wearing them on my face


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> Haha ok please post me those exact bikini bottoms unwashed and I'll post up a series of sexy yet tasteful photographs of me masturbating intensely in various positions while wearing them on my face


 Haha that would be epic . It's a deal  x


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1 hope your staying hydrated in the heat lol

its a new day so ukm deserve a new pic?

cheers Al

x


----------



## mihawk_swkraths

anna1 said:


> Ok Jimmy, if it's motivational , I can't say no  x
> 
> View attachment 173997


 Aouch!! the left part is like a half moon either the other one if you combine them both you got a fool moon!!!
so skilled btw in the middle does the light coming from down there?!!!


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Ok Jimmy, if it's motivational , I can't say no  x
> 
> View attachment 173997


 ....................................


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> ....................................


 Hope you're well Jake .

What are you up to these days? x


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1 no Friday tan update?

sort it out Alan

xx


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 no Friday tan update?
> 
> sort it out Alan
> 
> xx


 Too lazy papacito , I forgot. Shall make it up to you xxx


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Too lazy papacito , I forgot. Shall make it up to you xxx
> 
> View attachment 174113


 i know you will

nice headphones xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Too lazy papacito , I forgot. Shall make it up to you xxx
> 
> View attachment 174113


 you know your getting old when you look at that picture and what you notice is that the beach is shingle not sand !


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> you know your getting old when you look at that picture and what you notice is that the beach is shingle not sand !


 Lol! And I was thinking she'd better off tying up her hair in the heat :lol: :lol: ....


----------



## 18557

I was just thinking about motor boating


----------



## superpube

BestBefore1989 said:


> you know your getting old when you look at that picture and what you notice is that the beach is shingle not sand !


 What beach


----------



## BestBefore1989

rbduk said:


> I was just thinking about motor boating


 I had to google that to understand


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> I had to google that to understand


 Glad you said that , I thought he was really talking about boats 

@rbduk you dirty bugger lol


----------



## imsoldbro

Do you have abs. Can we see them. Please?


----------



## imsoldbro

I would like a full body frontal nude with your hands covering your nipples and vagina


----------



## anna1

imsoldbro said:


> Do you have abs. Can we see them. Please?


 No , I dont have visible abs . Don't think I have abs at all or I've never seen them anyway


----------



## anna1

imsoldbro said:


> I would like a full body frontal nude with your hands covering your nipples and vagina


 Would you now ?


----------



## JLawson90

imsoldbro said:


> I would like a full body frontal nude with your hands covering your nipples and vagina


 this isnt babestation, get to the back of the line


----------



## imsoldbro

anna1 said:


> Would you now ?


 Yes please


----------



## imsoldbro

Is it coming?

You can dedicate it to someone else


----------



## mihawk_swkraths

imsoldbro said:


> Is it coming?
> 
> You can dedicate it to someone else


 i understand you mate! you're in a hurry cause u're ready to explode hahahahahahhahahah


----------



## anna1

imsoldbro said:


> Is it coming?
> 
> You can dedicate it to someone else


 No , that's just for you x


----------



## imsoldbro

Thanks but that's not what i asked for at all

I said:

"full body frontal nude with your hands covering your nipples and vagina"


----------



## hmgs

Ah, It's becoming clear now - he can't talk/type at the same time as eating...

The women he knows aren't feeders - they just want him to shut up :whistling:


----------



## imsoldbro

hmgs said:


> Ah, It's becoming clear now - he can't talk/type at the same time as eating...
> 
> The women he knows aren't feeders - they just want him to shut up :whistling:


 Why can't i talk, I said one thing, she gave another


----------



## MarkyMark

anna1 said:


> No , that's just for you x
> 
> View attachment 174259


 Well done Anna good effort there! Don't log in often anymore but did just to post this message! Looking good.

Now can I get a picture with my name on it? :thumb

I'm not fussy, damanding or ungrateful like others on here!


----------



## JLawson90

everyone is gunna be lining for personalised annagrams now!


----------



## anna1

MarkyMark said:


> Well done Anna good effort there! Don't log in often anymore but did just to post this message! Looking good.
> 
> Now can I get a picture with my name on it? :thumb
> 
> I'm not fussy, damanding or ungrateful like others on here!


 Well I'm honored Marky .

I promise I will post something nice . You've always had nothing but positive comments for me x


----------



## Bobgow

anna1 said:


> No , that's just for you x
> 
> View attachment 174259


 I thinks this confirms my suspicion that them babies are enhanced??

Too drawer as usual Anna!


----------



## 18557

anna1 said:


> No , that's just for you x
> 
> View attachment 174259


 Gills....


----------



## anna1

Bobgow said:


> I thinks this confirms my suspicion that them babies are enhanced??
> 
> Too drawer as usual Anna!


 Funny you should say that . I was thinking I should get me a nice big set for one of my following birthdays. What do you think? x


----------



## anna1

rbduk said:


> Gills....


 I have to google everything you say lol . Couldn't find that


----------



## 18557

anna1 said:


> I have to google everything you say lol . Couldn't find that


 It was in reference to my comment the other day on your bum pic, and me needing to grow gills to get amongst it


----------



## Bobgow

anna1 said:


> Funny you should say that . I was thinking I should get me a nice big set for one of my following birthdays. What do you think? x


 I think they look perfect the way they are! But can't really tell when they are hidden away....so flesh shot and I will give you my honest expert opinion!


----------



## 18557

Bobgow said:


> I think they look perfect the way they are! But can't really tell when they are hidden away....so flesh shot and I will give you my honest expert opinion!


 Tassels will do, burlesque style , non Pervy of course


----------



## MarkyMark

anna1 said:


> Well I'm honored Marky .
> 
> I promise I will post something nice . You've always had nothing but positive comments for me x


 Thanks Anna! Look forward to it.

No need to be honored you run the best log on UKM hands down!


----------



## imsoldbro

So... just a no to my request?

Lame. I guess I'm too fat to make them.


----------



## 18557

imsoldbro said:


> So... just a no to my request?
> 
> Lame. I guess I'm too fat to make them.


 Ask again when you get your gear.


----------



## Heavyassweights

rbduk said:


> Tassels will do, burlesque style , non Pervy of course


 I don't echo this comment

lets see them covered in spunk and spit


----------



## anna1

imsoldbro said:


> So... just a no to my request?
> 
> Lame. I guess I'm too fat to make them.


 Lol I'm not a hotline  I promise I'll post something closer to your request x


----------



## imsoldbro

anna1 said:


> Lol I'm not a hotline  I promise I'll post something closer to your request x


 Still waiting...


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Hope you're well Jake .
> 
> What are you up to these days? x


 Same old, still plugging away in the gym quietly been struggling with the night shift life though feel tired all the time I've just not been sleeping enough but I'm working on fixing it. You're clearly still very well I have no words for that booty pic x


----------



## Gary29

imsoldbro said:


> So... just a no to my request?
> 
> Lame. I guess I'm too fat to make them.


 Pipe down fatty


----------



## Henda83

imsoldbro said:


> So... just a no to my request?
> 
> Lame.* I guess I'm too fat to make them*.


 Anna in the past has expressed her preference for the bulked look over cut but only to a certain extent and the cut off for photo requests is 45% body fat and over


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> Anna in the past has expressed her preference for the bulked look over cut but only to a certain extent and the cut off for photo requests is 45% body fat and over


 Haha jokes aside , no cheat meals for a week and I'll post your pic @imsoldbro . I'll be checking your log lol x


----------



## anna1

In the meantime I owe a tanning progress one to @Heavyassweights


----------



## anna1

And one to @MarkyMark who's always sweet x


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> Same old, still plugging away in the gym quietly been struggling with the night shift life though feel tired all the time I've just not been sleeping enough but I'm working on fixing it. You're clearly still very well I have no words for that booty pic x


 Ah don't know how you deal with the lack of sleep . That alone would break me lol

Thank you Jake , not doing much right now , just maintaining weight. Will be back in a couple of weeks x


----------



## imsoldbro

anna1 said:


> Haha jokes aside , no cheat meals for a week and I'll post your pic @imsoldbro . I'll be checking your log lol x


 DEAL!


----------



## imsoldbro

Posted up my second daily meal in log


----------



## imsoldbro

So by being a fatass with a good but slightly abrasive personality, i will well earn the best damn pic ever posted in this log.

*satisfied*


----------



## MarkyMark

anna1 said:


> And one to @MarkyMark who's always sweet x
> 
> View attachment 174393


 amazing! dont leave UKM - ever!


----------



## interloper393

Best thread on the internet ?


----------



## Pancake'

The thirst is strong.


----------



## 18557

Pancake' said:


> The thirst is strong.


 Test does make you thirsty


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1

UKM need to see your current condition

x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1
> 
> UKM need to see your current condition
> 
> x


 I'm a work in progress for now sweetheart

trying to grow and I have put on 8 kilos in 3 weeks lol

if I don't get the results I want this year I'll just chop my legs off 

now let's see yours x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> I'm a work in progress for now sweetheart
> 
> trying to grow and I have put on 8 kilos in 3 weeks lol
> 
> if I don't get the results I want this year I'll just chop my legs off
> 
> now let's see yours x
> 
> View attachment 176287


 welcome back hun xx looking good by way


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> I'm a work in progress for now sweetheart
> 
> trying to grow and I have put on 8 kilos in 3 weeks lol
> 
> if I don't get the results I want this year I'll just chop my legs off
> 
> now let's see yours x
> 
> View attachment 176287


 yummmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> welcome back hun xx looking good by way


 Thank you . Can't say I feel good aesthetically , I feel like a whale lol , but hoping this will pay off x


----------



## MarkyMark

All men love curves that move, not ones that feel like rocks! IMO dont aim to lose to much :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

MarkyMark said:


> All men love curves that move, not ones that feel like rocks! IMO dont aim to lose to much :thumbup1:


 No , I aim to build decent legs , big glutes and a wider back . Don't care if I have a bit of leftover fat in the end , I only care about symmetry x


----------



## Conscript

Wow Anna you look really good....nice and juicy ha 

Good luck going forwards, all the best.


----------



## anna1

Conscript said:


> Wow Anna you look really good....nice and juicy ha
> 
> Good luck going forwards, all the best.


 I just feel fat lol but I enjoy getting slowly stronger.

Hopefully I'll get the results I want by summer x


----------



## Conscript

anna1 said:


> I just feel fat lol but I enjoy getting slowly stronger.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get the results I want by summer x


 You're not that, so don't even say it. 

Stronger is good. You're going in the right direction for sure. Gainz 

And I'm sure you will get the results you want by the summer. Kin smash it hun :thumb x


----------



## anna1

Conscript said:


> You're not that, so don't even say it.
> 
> Stronger is good. You're going in the right direction for sure. Gainz
> 
> And I'm sure you will get the results you want by the summer. Kin smash it hun :thumb x


 Sure hope so , or I'll hang my head in shame and never diet again haha x


----------



## philippeb

anna1 said:


> I'm a work in progress for now sweetheart
> 
> trying to grow and I have put on 8 kilos in 3 weeks lol
> 
> if I don't get the results I want this year I'll just chop my legs off
> 
> now let's see yours x
> 
> View attachment 176287


 Looking good !

Can deffo see some improvements over last years form!


----------



## SuperRips

That ass just needs a good thrashing FACT :thumb


----------



## anna1

philippeb said:


> Looking good !
> 
> Can deffo see some improvements over last years form!


 Thank you .

Aw not really, have only been back to it for about 3 weeks now .

First week was excruciating. Could not walk properly or stand up off a chair without help haha

everything hurt but legs was something else lol

what I do see though, is that it's easier to get back to it after a break as years go by . Feeling good now , hoping I'll manage to grow a bit by April x


----------



## philippeb

anna1 said:


> Thank you .
> 
> Aw not really, have only been back to it for about 3 weeks now .
> 
> First week was excruciating. Could not walk properly or stand up off a chair without help haha
> 
> everything hurt but legs was something else lol
> 
> what I do see though, is that it's easier to get back to it after a break as years go by . Feeling good now , hoping I'll manage to grow a bit by April x


 well, might be the angle then, or we have different opinions of improvements  
Nevertheless, i think it looks great!

Besides, some time off can really improve your condition.

I stopped working out 4 years ago, took a break for 2 years and got back into it.
In less than 2 years i have surpassed my last form wich took me arund 6 years to archive!


----------



## anna1

philippeb said:


> well, might be the angle then, or we have different opinions of improvements
> Nevertheless, i think it looks great!
> 
> Besides, some time off can really improve your condition.
> 
> I stopped working out 4 years ago, took a break for 2 years and got back into it.
> In less than 2 years i have surpassed my last form wich took me arund 6 years to archive!


 Well , yes . Overall I'm surprised at how quickly I picked up the pace . My upper body and especially arms didn't even feel like I ever stopped

legs were just sore but only two weeks in I shift what I did before I stopped and they feel thicker ( it's also all the fat lol )

thank you , I do think a break is beneficial every once in a while

I see you look great too . New tattoos also ha x


----------



## philippeb

anna1 said:


> Well , yes . Overall I'm surprised at how quickly I picked up the pace . My upper body and especially arms didn't even feel like I ever stopped
> 
> legs were just sore but only two weeks in I shift what I did before I stopped and they feel thicker ( it's also all the fat lol )
> 
> thank you , I do think a break is beneficial every once in a while
> 
> I see you look great too . New tattoos also ha x


 Well, IMO arms, waist and thighs looks great.
Back is kinda hard to get a good view at.

You should defo do a real posing pic with neutral angle!
If you dare 

Besides, women shouldent get a shredded, unless they are going to compete.
No man ever wanted a thin stick to look at 

I don't wanna go all technical, but you actually develop some "muscle cells" that stays forever in your body.
Its called muscle nuclei.

Yea, i have been lucky with life the past few years, more free time, more cash, so i am tatting my body as fast as i can endure it, new pieces evry month :thumb 
But jesus, it feels like it takes forever to fill the body :huh: :huh:


----------



## anna1

philippeb said:


> Well, IMO arms, waist and thighs looks great.
> Back is kinda hard to get a good view at.
> 
> You should defo do a real posing pic with neutral angle!
> If you dare
> 
> Besides, women shouldent get a shredded, unless they are going to compete.
> No man ever wanted a thin stick to look at
> 
> I don't wanna go all technical, but you actually develop some "muscle cells" that stays forever in your body.
> Its called muscle nuclei.
> 
> Yea, i have been lucky with life the past few years, more free time, more cash, so i am tatting my body as fast as i can endure it, new pieces evry month :thumb
> But jesus, it feels like it takes forever to fill the body :huh: :huh:


 Well thank God for that nuclei , otherwise I'd be starting from zero every September lol

haha no neutral pictures till I'm ready . I don't mind keeping some fat on me , I'll try to lose some of the fluff after April , that's all . I don't like being skinny either

You're filling your whole body with tats ? Can't imagine how many hours that would take


----------



## philippeb

anna1 said:


> Well thank God for that nuclei , otherwise I'd be starting from zero every September lol
> 
> haha no neutral pictures till I'm ready . I don't mind keeping some fat on me , I'll try to lose some of the fluff after April , that's all . I don't like being skinny either
> 
> You're filling your whole body with tats ? Can't imagine how many hours that would take


 Ive just been to the Dansih Nationals this weekend.
We've actually got some new classes that emphasises more feminine BF.
The wellness class has become something big here, also the new Model Figure class comming up next year (or whatever its called  )
So more fluff to the women :thumb

Well .. i think its been something like 110-130hours so far.
Expecting somewhat 400 hours?

You know, no neck, hands and face tats, in a suit people dont even know im tatted :whistling:

People dont do this much in UK? its kinda commong in DK


----------



## anna1

philippeb said:


> Ive just been to the Dansih Nationals this weekend.
> We've actually got some new classes that emphasises more feminine BF.
> The wellness class has become something big here, also the new Model Figure class comming up next year (or whatever its called  )
> So more fluff to the women :thumb
> 
> Well .. i think its been something like 110-130hours so far.
> Expecting somewhat 400 hours?
> 
> You know, no neck, hands and face tats, in a suit people dont even know im tatted :whistling:
> 
> People dont do this much in UK? its kinda commong in DK


 Categories with more fluff ? Sounds like my kind of thing haha . I will look it up

I have no idea about tats in the UK . I assume it's very common there

I'm Greek. People do get tattooed here but not so much


----------



## philippeb

anna1 said:


> Categories with more fluff ? Sounds like my kind of thing haha . I will look it up
> 
> I have no idea about tats in the UK . I assume it's very common there
> 
> I'm Greek. People do get tattooed here but not so much


 Yup.
I know some judges, they pretty much bet that the new categories will be more about wellness for the females.
100% you could fit in the wellness class.

Greece? Never been there yet.
I was in Croatia this summer, nobody is tatted there :lol: i got asked 7 times or so if i where an army guy.
People almost dident belive me when i told them i was an engineering student :lol: :lol: i guess i dont look the nerdy part in the southern countries.

I dont see a lot of greek bodybuilders come to think about it?


----------



## anna1

philippeb said:


> Yup.
> I know some judges, they pretty much bet that the new categories will be more about wellness for the females.
> 100% you could fit in the wellness class.
> 
> Greece? Never been there yet.
> I was in Croatia this summer, nobody is tatted there :lol: i got asked 7 times or so if i where an army guy.
> People almost dident belive me when i told them i was an engineering student :lol: :lol: i guess i dont look the nerdy part in the southern countries.
> 
> I dont see a lot of greek bodybuilders come to think about it?


 I just checked them out .some impressive ladies in those categories

yes , big tats are not common here , but we're not put off by them or anything

There are plenty of Greek bodybuilders but amongst general population people don't take weight lifting very seriously

much less common for women . I often get told off and I'm just your average gym goer lol


----------



## philippeb

anna1 said:


> I just checked them out .some impressive ladies in those categories
> 
> yes , big tats are not common here , but we're not put off by them or anything
> 
> There are plenty of Greek bodybuilders but amongst general population people don't take weight lifting very seriously
> 
> much less common for women . I often get told off and I'm just your average gym goer lol


 Wow, its funny how much difference there is in the world.
In DK we are having a lot of girls doing cycles and heavy dosing of fatburners, people barely mention if a girl is on AAS here.
I'm actually sick of all girls in DK looking like skinny bikini girls.
The newcommers leauge is filled with people every year here.. female category takes most of the time in our fitness competetions so far.

While a have a personal Greece expert at hand, i was considering going to Greece for new years eve, is it a good place to go out, eat and being social on holidays?
In DK, most people only do private parties, and stay at home mentality.
I was condiering trying out Greece this time :thumb


----------



## anna1

philippeb said:


> Wow, its funny how much difference there is in the world.
> In DK we are having a lot of girls doing cycles and heavy dosing of fatburners, people barely mention if a girl is on AAS here.
> I'm actually sick of all girls in DK looking like skinny bikini girls.
> The newcommers leauge is filled with people every year here.. female category takes most of the time in our fitness competetions so far.
> 
> While a have a personal Greece expert at hand, i was considering going to Greece for new years eve, is it a good place to go out, eat and being social on holidays?
> In DK, most people only do private parties, and stay at home mentality.
> I was condiering trying out Greece this time :thumb


 You would think Greeks are more comfortable with steroid use lol but they're not

especially women would not talk about it

yes , the skinny fad is not for me either. I used to be incredibly skinny and now looking back I don't understand what I found appealing in it

I'd say Greeks are pretty sociable , yes . New Year's is definitely a time of the year when most people would go out ( probably after midnight) . But people generally go out very late , mainly after a very late dinner.


----------



## 72670

anna1 said:


> I'm a work in progress for now sweetheart
> 
> trying to grow and I have put on 8 kilos in 3 weeks lol
> 
> if I don't get the results I want this year I'll just chop my legs off
> 
> now let's see yours x
> 
> View attachment 176287


 :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal

anna1 said:


> I'm a work in progress for now sweetheart
> 
> trying to grow and I have put on 8 kilos in 3 weeks lol
> 
> if I don't get the results I want this year I'll just chop my legs off
> 
> now let's see yours x
> 
> View attachment 176287


 :thumbup1: Would hold hands


----------



## anna1

The-Real-Deal said:


> :thumbup1: Would hold hands


 Oh , thank you Steve ! How are you?


----------



## The-Real-Deal

anna1 said:


> Oh , thank you Steve ! How are you?


 I'm fine chick, just plodding through life and still lifting for reps n sets, big n strong as ever. Youre looking good chick hope life's treating you well.

:thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

The-Real-Deal said:


> I'm fine chick, just plodding through life and still lifting for reps n sets, big n strong as ever. Youre looking good chick hope life's treating you well.
> 
> :thumbup1:


 Glad to hear that .

All good , just working on my reps and sets haha x


----------



## BLUE(UK)

The-Real-Deal said:


> :thumbup1: Would hold hands


 But would you do the city walk? :tongue:


----------



## The-Real-Deal

BLUE(UK) said:


> But would you do the city walk? :tongue:


 Nah not the city.. A nice quiet country stroll.


----------



## philippeb

anna1 said:


> You would think Greeks are more comfortable with steroid use lol but they're not
> 
> especially women would not talk about it
> 
> yes , the skinny fad is not for me either. I used to be incredibly skinny and now looking back I don't understand what I found appealing in it
> 
> I'd say Greeks are pretty sociable , yes . New Year's is definitely a time of the year when most people would go out ( probably after midnight) . But people generally go out very late , mainly after a very late dinner.


 funny, its mostly nordic countries, UK and US that agrees with big men.

Well, might give it a go for new year to visit Greece.
I would literally die if i had to stay in DK for a holiday like that.


----------



## anna1

philippeb said:


> funny, its mostly nordic countries, UK and US that agrees with big men.
> 
> Well, might give it a go for new year to visit Greece.
> I would literally die if i had to stay in DK for a holiday like that.


 Oh no , we don't mind big men at all haha

just sitting here with my brother who's recently separated ( hope he stays that way lol )

if you come over I'll just hand you over to him . He's the party animal of the family. Hope you survive it


----------



## anna1

Thought since I'm here to update this log

doing upper lower for now and trying to get stronger. Progressing ok , have put on a lot of weight but I don't mind so much

today's workout was

lat pulldowns 4x12

seated cable rows 3x12

deadlifts 5x5

yates rows 3x12

pullovers 3x13

presses on smith machine 4x8

lateral raises 4x15

press on a machine that I don't know what it's called lol 3x12

scarecrows 3x12

tricep pressdowns 3x15

pushdowns 3x15

single arm reverse grip 2xfailure

currrrrrls 3x12

cable crunches went as heavy as I could 3x15

sweating so much it's ridiculous x


----------



## PSevens2017

anna1 said:


> Thought since I'm here to update this log
> 
> doing upper lower for now and trying to get stronger. Progressing ok , have put on a lot of weight but I don't mind so much
> 
> today's workout was
> 
> lat pulldowns 4x12
> 
> seated cable rows 3x12
> 
> deadlifts 5x5
> 
> yates rows 3x12
> 
> pullovers 3x13
> 
> presses on smith machine 4x8
> 
> lateral raises 4x15
> 
> press on a machine that I don't know what it's called lol 3x12
> 
> scarecrows 3x12
> 
> tricep pressdowns 3x15
> 
> pushdowns 3x15
> 
> single arm reverse grip 2xfailure
> 
> currrrrrls 3x12
> 
> cable crunches went as heavy as I could 3x15
> 
> sweating so much it's ridiculous x
> 
> View attachment 176643


 You'll be feeling that workout tomorrow, Anna. Do you usually hit that many sets for each w/out or have you just decided to punish yourself today?


----------



## anna1

PSevens2017 said:


> You'll be feeling that workout tomorrow, Anna. Do you usually hit that many sets for each w/out or have you just decided to punish yourself today?


 That's less that what I usually do . Was feeling sluggish

I feel every workout. Everything 's stiff . Actually considering yoga lol


----------



## PSevens2017

anna1 said:


> That's less that what I usually do . Was feeling sluggish
> 
> I feel every workout. Everything 's stiff . Actually considering yoga lol


 Yoga's great. Definitely a good supplement to weights.


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Thought since I'm here to update this log
> 
> doing upper lower for now and trying to get stronger. Progressing ok , have put on a lot of weight but I don't mind so much
> 
> today's workout was
> 
> lat pulldowns 4x12
> 
> seated cable rows 3x12
> 
> deadlifts 5x5
> 
> yates rows 3x12
> 
> pullovers 3x13
> 
> presses on smith machine 4x8
> 
> lateral raises 4x15
> 
> press on a machine that I don't know what it's called lol 3x12
> 
> scarecrows 3x12
> 
> tricep pressdowns 3x15
> 
> pushdowns 3x15
> 
> single arm reverse grip 2xfailure
> 
> currrrrrls 3x12
> 
> cable crunches went as heavy as I could 3x15
> 
> sweating so much it's ridiculous x
> 
> View attachment 176643


 saved


----------



## anna1

PSevens2017 said:


> Yoga's great. Definitely a good supplement to weights.


 Starting to think that . Watched that little twink's class this morning. Looks like a total sl"t . Should be fun x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> saved


 Aw thanks. Swear it was sweat . Didn't piss myself ( not a lot ) :lol: x


----------



## Mayzini

are we back to having Friday treats @anna1 brighten up a guys grey morning


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> are we back to having Friday treats @anna1 brighten up a guys grey morning


 Wasnt going to . I feel fat lol

but for you of course x

hoping this will pay off . Feel like I'm progressing much faster than previous years . ( not apparent in this pic  )


----------



## PSevens2017

anna1 said:


> Wasnt going to . I feel fat lol
> 
> but for you of course x
> 
> hoping this will pay off . Feel like I'm progressing much faster than previous years . ( not apparent in this pic  )
> 
> View attachment 176699


 Are you quite tall, Anna?


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Wasnt going to . I feel fat lol
> 
> but for you of course x
> 
> hoping this will pay off . Feel like I'm progressing much faster than previous years . ( not apparent in this pic  )
> 
> View attachment 176699


 of that's fat you !wanna see this wobble mess lol


----------



## anna1

PSevens2017 said:


> Are you quite tall, Anna?


 No, I'm a short ass


----------



## JLawson90

anna1 said:


> Wasnt going to . I feel fat lol
> 
> but for you of course x
> 
> hoping this will pay off . Feel like I'm progressing much faster than previous years . ( not apparent in this pic  )
> 
> View attachment 176699


 :jaw:


----------



## superpube

anna1 said:


> Wasnt going to . I feel fat lol
> 
> but for you of course x
> 
> hoping this will pay off . Feel like I'm progressing much faster than previous years . ( not apparent in this pic  )
> 
> View attachment 176699


 would no ****


----------



## anna1

superpube said:


> would no ****


 Would too . Full ****  x


----------



## Ct1998

:thumb


----------



## 25434

Welcome back to training Anna1. I just ordered some new trackie bottoms...wheeeeeeee.......... that's my major purchase of the year done with, lol...may splash on a t shirt too today, yup! I'm a girl on the edge, :lol: . Have a great weekend.


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> Welcome back to training Anna1. I just ordered some new trackie bottoms...wheeeeeeee.......... that's my major purchase of the year done with, lol...may splash on a t shirt too today, yup! I'm a girl on the edge, :lol: . Have a great weekend.


 Thank you Flubs

haha haven't bought anything in a while but now that you mentioned it I did find this cheeky site with ridiculous prices . Will have to take a look at what's new lol

have a great weekend girlfriend. Hope weather is good enough for a stroll on the beach x


----------



## Henda83

anna1 said:


> Wasnt going to . I feel fat lol
> 
> but for you of course x
> 
> hoping this will pay off . Feel like I'm progressing much faster than previous years . ( not apparent in this pic  )
> 
> View attachment 176699


 Beautiful

would eat that ass like a filthy tramp eating his first hot meal in a month


----------



## anna1

So , a bit over a month back in .

Really happy with how I feel . Eating tonnes lol . Have gained 8,5 kilos so far  really enjoying my food . If 3 of those are muscle by summer I'd be ecstatic ha

still doing upper lower ,

today was upper:

lat pulldowns 3x12

seated cable rows 3x12

rack pulls 4x8

yates rows 3x12

pullovers 3x12

ohp 3x8

arnold presses 3x12

lateral raises 3x15

reverse flies 3x12

tricep pressdowns 3x15

pushdowns 3x15

currrrrrls 3x12 supersetted with cable crunches 3x25

feeling good x


----------



## JLawson90

I swear one day someone is gunna find me at a computer, in a position of no dignity, dead through heart attack with your log open!


----------



## TURBS

anna1 said:


> So , a bit over a month back in .


 Good to hear you're back at it... sure you'll smash your goals


----------



## anna1

JLawson90 said:


> I swear one day someone is gunna find me at a computer, in a position of no dignity, dead through heart attack with your log open!


 Haha thank you so much . Not nearly that good yet . Good luck with your competition! x


----------



## anna1

TERBO said:


> Good to hear you're back at it... sure you'll smash your goals


 Thank you , not as aesthetically pleasing right now , but I feel good . Just want to grow a bit . We'll see x


----------



## Henda83

anna1 said:


> Haha thank you so much . *Not nearly that good yet* . Good luck with your competition! x


 Haha modesty is a very admirable trait but not sure you realise just how good shape you are in, easily top 1% of all women of any age, maybe it's different over there but can walk down the street here and see 50 women and perhaps 2 will be in reasonable shape but nothing like the gym fit shape displayed in this log.


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> Haha modesty is a very admirable trait but not sure you realise just how good shape you are in, easily top 1% of all women of any age, maybe it's different over there but can walk down the street here and see 50 women and perhaps 2 will be in reasonable shape but nothing like the gym fit shape displayed in this log.


 Wow thank you !really means a lot

will not compare myself to people that let go . I have certain aspirations and will pursue them . Like everyone here . Plus I'm enjoying the process and I really like weight training. Clears my head haha


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> So , a bit over a month back in .
> 
> Really happy with how I feel . Eating tonnes lol . Have gained 8,5 kilos so far  really enjoying my food . If 3 of those are muscle by summer I'd be ecstatic ha
> 
> still doing upper lower ,
> 
> today was upper:
> 
> lat pulldowns 3x12
> 
> seated cable rows 3x12
> 
> rack pulls 4x8
> 
> yates rows 3x12
> 
> pullovers 3x12
> 
> ohp 3x8
> 
> arnold presses 3x12
> 
> lateral raises 3x15
> 
> reverse flies 3x12
> 
> tricep pressdowns 3x15
> 
> pushdowns 3x15
> 
> currrrrrls 3x12 supersetted with cable crunches 3x25
> 
> feeling good x
> 
> View attachment 176861
> 
> 
> View attachment 176863


 looking good and strong and muscle bellies are coming along . lovely hun lovely have a good day


----------



## Mayzini

are we getting a Friday treat as well...

if you couldn't tell I am back on blast and 800 test and 600 deca and 400 Mast is sending the libido a bit rapey !! lol


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> are we getting a Friday treat as well...
> 
> if you couldn't tell I am back on blast and 800 test and 600 deca and 400 Mast is sending the libido a bit rapey !! lol


 Haha yes I can tell

legs done for today . Don't have any special pics .

Promise I'll get something freakier for next week x


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> looking good and strong and muscle bellies are coming along . lovely hun lovely have a good day


 Thank you honey . Things picked up much faster this year . I guess muscle memory is really a thing . Second week I was where I had left off . I really want to bring up my shoulders this year so I 'll have to work twice as hard on them . Alternating high reps with heavier days , see how it works . What do you think?


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Haha yes I can tell
> 
> legs done for today . Don't have any special pics .
> 
> Promise I'll get something freakier for next week x
> 
> View attachment 176899


 that more than does lols.


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Thank you honey . Things picked up much faster this year . I guess muscle memory is really a thing . Second week I was where I had left off . I really want to bring up my shoulders this year so I 'll have to work twice as hard on them . Alternating high reps with heavier days , see how it works . What do you think?


 yeah give it a run, its a proven formula.

I am running higher volume for my arms and legs as I feel they are my lagging parts. but just hit a major blast bigger than I have done in recent times in terms of Drug protocol. So will be interesting to see if the offseason produces some decent size, ended up falling off my cut over the summer due to life stress sitting at 105KG at the moment, abs just about surviving but I am not sure I am bothered my the mega six pack anymore I find women aren't generally that bothered by it, yes tummy flat and maybe the top one or two abs but not he hold mega low body fat thing. so gonna bang on some size get fuffy a hell and then cut come feb time.

good luck hun glad to have you back on here.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> yeah give it a run, its a proven formula.
> 
> I am running higher volume for my arms and legs as I feel they are my lagging parts. but just hit a major blast bigger than I have done in recent times in terms of Drug protocol. So will be interesting to see if the offseason produces some decent size, ended up falling off my cut over the summer due to life stress sitting at 105KG at the moment, abs just about surviving but I am not sure I am bothered my the mega six pack anymore I find women aren't generally that bothered by it, yes tummy flat and maybe the top one or two abs but not he hold mega low body fat thing. so gonna bang on some size get fuffy a hell and then cut come feb time.
> 
> good luck hun glad to have you back on here.


 105 kg with a glimpse of abs ? Oh , you're a hefty daddy lol

seems it's going well for you

Well , ok if you say so I will insist with high volume. Shoulders really need a lot of work . ( not that everything else doesn't haha ) x


----------



## PSevens2017

anna1 said:


> So , a bit over a month back in .
> 
> Really happy with how I feel . Eating tonnes lol . Have gained 8,5 kilos so far  really enjoying my food . If 3 of those are muscle by summer I'd be ecstatic ha
> 
> still doing upper lower ,
> 
> today was upper:
> 
> lat pulldowns 3x12
> 
> seated cable rows 3x12
> 
> rack pulls 4x8
> 
> yates rows 3x12
> 
> pullovers 3x12
> 
> ohp 3x8
> 
> arnold presses 3x12
> 
> lateral raises 3x15
> 
> reverse flies 3x12
> 
> tricep pressdowns 3x15
> 
> pushdowns 3x15
> 
> currrrrrls 3x12 supersetted with cable crunches 3x25
> 
> feeling good x
> 
> View attachment 176861
> 
> 
> View attachment 176863


 Back & posterior shoulders are looking great, Anna. Nice and strong :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

PSevens2017 said:


> Back & posterior shoulders are looking great, Anna. Nice and strong :thumbup1:


 They pick up the fastest.

wish hamstrings did the same God damn it !


----------



## Jay500

I would literally suck the farts from your arse


----------



## Conscript

Looking good Anna, biting good


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Looking real good Anna, and you just back to training wow, it must be those Greeks genes, had a peak last couple of pages and you look yummy, ehm stunning


----------



## anna1

IronJohnDoe said:


> Looking real good Anna, and you just back to training wow, it must be those Greeks genes, had a peak last couple of pages and you look yummy, ehm stunning


 Thank you !

haha , us Mediterraneans do have good genes , don't we ?


----------



## IronJohnDoe

anna1 said:


> Thank you !
> 
> haha , us Mediterraneans do have good genes , don't we ?


 Yes indeed and some people are always jealous, but how can we blame them


----------



## MFM

anna1 said:


> Oiled up my butt a little extra for you babe  x
> 
> View attachment 173819


 Ládamenos kolos. Aijajajai.

I thought you were 50 something the whole time for some reason? Lol


----------



## JLawson90

MFM said:


> Ládamenos kolos. Aijajajai.
> 
> I thought you were 50 something the whole time for some reason? Lol


 what gave you that impression? haha .. and 50 or not, I'd tongue punch her fart box


----------



## anna1

MFM said:


> Ládamenos kolos. Aijajajai.
> 
> I thought you were 50 something the whole time for some reason? Lol


 Lol your Greek is getting better

I'm 44


----------



## MFM

anna1 said:


> Lol your Greek is getting better
> 
> I'm 44


 Unfortunately it's not getting better in the sense that I will ever be able to hold a normal conversation. :lol:

I was going to say you look nowhere near 50(or 44), but since your face is obscured in every pic, you might look like this. Lol


----------



## anna1

MFM said:


> Unfortunately it's not getting better in the sense that I will ever be able to hold a normal conversation. :lol:
> 
> I was going to say you look nowhere near 50(or 44), but since your face is obscured in every pic, you might look like this. Lol
> 
> View attachment 177101


 No need to have serious conversations with Greeks lol

haha that's close enough


----------



## anna1

Did upper today

lat pulldowns reverse grip 3x12

seated rows 3x12

rack pulls 4x8

dumbbell rows 4x8

pullovers 3x12

shoulder presses on smith machine 4x8

arnold presses 3x13

lateral raises 3x15

face pulls 3x12

tricep pressdowns 2x15

pushdowns 3x15

reverse grip single arm pushdowns 2 xfailure

3 x12 currrrrls

3x15 crunches

sorry , blurry pic

I think there's something wrong with my shoulders lol . Should I do more rear delts ?

x


----------



## Henda83

Can you do press behind neck without shoulder pain? That movement really blew up that area and the side delt for me but they are one of those movements that some people can do without injury and others can't.


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> Can you do press behind neck without shoulder pain? That movement really blew up that area and the side delt for me but they are one of those movements that some people can do without injury and others can't.


 I only do those at warm up

3x20 sets .10 reps front ,10 behind the neck . Really like it but haven't tried with added weight recently, mainly because I have read so much about injuries

will give it a go , thank you


----------



## Henda83

anna1 said:


> I only do those at warm up
> 
> 3x20 sets .10 reps front ,10 behind the neck . Really like it but haven't tried with added weight recently, mainly because I have read so much about injuries
> 
> will give it a go , thank you


 I was the same I avoided them like the plague for years due to the widespread belief that they will certainly injure everyone who does them, just be careful and go easy at first test how your shoulders feel. For me at least no delt excercise comes close.

please don't take this as me thinking I'm qualified enough to tell you how to train just sharing something that worked well for me


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> I was the same I avoided them like the plague for years due to the widespread belief that they will certainly injure everyone who does them, just be careful and go easy at first test how your shoulders feel. For me at least no delt excercise comes close.
> 
> please don't take this as me thinking I'm qualified enough to tell you how to train just sharing something that worked well for me


 You're much more qualified than me lol

it does feel great to be honest. Anything behind the neck gets bad rep . I don't see a lot of people doing behind the neck lat pulldowns either now that I think about it .


----------



## Conscript

Nice hair Anna


----------



## anna1

Conscript said:


> Nice hair Anna


 Lol I deserved that. Shitty pic ha


----------



## Conscript

anna1 said:


> Lol I deserved that. Shitty pic ha


 I'm being honest, wasn't a dig. Stop putting yourself down! x

Why what lovely long dark hair you have Anna :wub: :devil2: :bounce:


----------



## Mayzini

its Friday its raining in the UK ray of sunshine from Greece needed. .....


----------



## anna1

Conscript said:


> I'm being honest, wasn't a dig. Stop putting yourself down! x
> 
> Why what lovely long dark hair you have Anna :wub: :devil2: :bounce:


 Aw thank you sweetheart!

since it's freaky Friday here's another crappy pic for you lol


----------



## anna1

And I owe one to @JLawson90 too

sorry it's not a superproduction lol


----------



## anna1

Generally I'm pretty happy with progress, feeling stronger.

I think I should start controlling weight ar some point. I have hit 70 kg which is an all time high for me , but I'll think about it towards the end of the month

have a great weekend!


----------



## Henda83

Holy f**k that's awesomely hot.


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Generally I'm pretty happy with progress, feeling stronger.
> 
> I think I should start controlling weight ar some point. I have hit 70 kg which is an all time high for me , but I'll think about it towards the end of the month
> 
> have a great weekend!


 looking fab and hot as hell as always.


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Aw thank you sweetheart!
> 
> since it's freaky Friday here's another crappy pic for you lol
> 
> View attachment 177165


 I could do and awful lot with youinthis @anna1 .......


----------



## Conscript

anna1 said:


> Aw thank you sweetheart!
> 
> since it's freaky Friday here's another crappy pic for you lol
> 
> View attachment 177165


 Yummy yummy. I would feast on you  like a vampire ha x


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> I could do and awful lot with youinthis @anna1 .......


 Haha I'll bet . Had promised I would take a couple of naughty pics x


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> Holy f**k that's awesomely hot.


 Oh thank you honey !

tried your behind the neck presses today . I can feel already I'll be sore all weekend x


----------



## Gary29

anna1 said:


> Aw thank you sweetheart!
> 
> since it's freaky Friday here's another crappy pic for you lol
> 
> View attachment 177165


 Meh....I think it would look better on @Jamiewilliamsss


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Haha I'll bet . Had promised I would take a couple of naughty pics x


 you didn't disappoint hun... lot of us over hormoned guys will be feeling a little hot and flustered today as a result, is it really perverted that I would like to help you train deadlifts, bent over rows etc with you dressed in that.... lols I am obsessed clearly with something.


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Meh....I think it would look better on @Jamiewilliamsss


 Agreed lol . Would like to wait until after the 17th though


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> you didn't disappoint hun... lot of us over hormoned guys will be feeling a little hot and flustered today as a result, is it really perverted that I would like to help you train deadlifts, bent over rows etc with you dressed in that.... lols I am obsessed clearly with something.


 Lol thank you . Really hope this isn't your last blast. Cycles make you funnier x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Lol thank you . Really hope this isn't your last blast. Cycles make you funnier x


 Errrr thanks I think lol ?


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> Errrr thanks I think lol ?


 Meant it in a good way . As in more ( viciously) cheerful haha x


----------



## Vinny

anna1 said:


> Aw thank you sweetheart!
> 
> since it's freaky Friday here's another crappy pic for you lol
> 
> View attachment 177165


 Haapppyyy Friday!!


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Meant it in a good way . As in more ( viciously) cheerful haha x


 oooh sweet talker !!! never been called cheerful before, little alone viciously .... lol !!

you had me at your sweaty grey leggings the other day .. now your whispering sweet nothings.. whatever next ... lols


----------



## anna1

Vinny said:


> Haapppyyy Friday!!


 Haha

how are you ? Long time no see


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> oooh sweet talker !!! never been called cheerful before, little alone viciously .... lol !!
> 
> you had me at your sweaty grey leggings the other day .. now your whispering sweet nothings.. whatever next ... lols


 Ha I actually regretted posting that pic . I must look like a sweaty gypsie at the gym . But if you like it more grey leggings it is lol


----------



## Vinny

anna1 said:


> Haha
> 
> how are you ? Long time no see


 Good thank you, but been on too much, Took a step back for a while because of work commitments.

How have you been? Still looking great.


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Ha I actually regretted posting that pic . I must look like a sweaty gypsie at the gym . But if you like it more grey leggings it is lol


 dunno I found it very erotic but I am a little weird... lol


----------



## anna1

Vinny said:


> Good thank you, but been on too much, Took a step back for a while because of work commitments.
> 
> How have you been? Still looking great.


 Yes , I noticed. Hope all is well

everything good here , still enjoying training. Trying to bring it up a notch


----------



## Gary29

This thread:


----------



## 18557

Gary29 said:


> This thread:


 most blokes @ this thread:


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> This thread:


 Being grumpy again Gary ? Everyone 's just being helpful x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Being grumpy again Gary ? Everyone 's just being helpful x


 sod all these picturs of animals where my sweaty gym pics lol!!! happy to be a BEAST DRINKING FROM THE WATERHOLE BY THE WAY ! LOL


----------



## superpube

anna1 said:


> Being grumpy again Gary ? Everyone 's just being helpful x


 He's on his heriod bless his cotton socks


----------



## Mayzini

no update to the log in a week @anna1 note like you when your not travelling, hope everything is ok hun ??

are you blessing the ukm crew with a Friday update -- to brighten a frosty 2 degrees here in the UK


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> no update to the log in a week @anna1 note like you when your not travelling, hope everything is ok hun ??
> 
> are you blessing the ukm crew with a Friday update -- to brighten a frosty 2 degrees here in the UK


 All good May , thank you

just busy running around.

Lol , blessing 

I still workout 5 days a week

today was upper

lat pulldowns 3x12

seated cable rows 3x12

rack pulls 1x15 @ 80 kg , [email protected] 90 kg , 4x5 @ 100 kg

dumbbell rows 3x8

cable pullovers 3x12

press on smith machine 2x30 ( alternating front and behind the neck to warm up , 3 more working sets 3x12

incline bench dumbbell press 3x15

lateral raises 3x15

face pulls 3x15

tricep pressdowns 2x15

pushdowns 3x15

kick backs supersetted with currrls 3x15

cable crunches 3x15

don't have any cool pics today , but I do feel a lot stronger. 70 kg today and all time high for me lol

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> All good May , thank you
> 
> just busy running around.
> 
> Lol , blessing
> 
> I still workout 5 days a week
> 
> today was upper
> 
> lat pulldowns 3x12
> 
> seated cable rows 3x12
> 
> rack pulls 1x15 @ 80 kg , [email protected] 90 kg , 4x5 @ 100 kg
> 
> dumbbell rows 3x8
> 
> cable pullovers 3x12
> 
> press in smith machine 2x30 ( alternating front and behind the neck to warm up , 3 more working sets 3x12
> 
> incline bench dumbbell press 3x15
> 
> lateral raises 3x15
> 
> face pulls 3x15
> 
> tricep pressdowns 2x15
> 
> pushdowns 3x15
> 
> kick backs supersetted with currrls 3x15
> 
> cable crunches 3x15
> 
> don't have any cool pics today , but I do feel a lot stronger. 70 kg today and all time high for me lol
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 177425


 Hi hhn never one to disappoint lol, IMO dont focus on the scale as I think your looking great in recent pics definitely filling out in the right places. looking strong Rack pulls at 100kg are decent hun really decent,.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> Hi hhn never one to disappoint lol, IMO dont focus on the scale as I think your looking great in recent pics definitely filling out in the right places. looking strong Rack pulls at 100kg are decent hun really decent,.


 Thank you , I think I can definitely do more , but I' rather keep reps at a decent range

I did do pushdowns at 140 lb today though and kickbacks with 18kg which I hadn't done before.

I think I just have to be a bit more daring with the weights x


----------



## Henda83

This brightened up the most what I think I'd the most miserable Friday in existence (weather related not personal) also I'd drag my little shrunken shrivelled balls through ten miles of broken glass to be that table


----------



## Jay500

anna1 said:


> All good May , thank you
> 
> just busy running around.
> 
> Lol , blessing
> 
> I still workout 5 days a week
> 
> today was upper
> 
> lat pulldowns 3x12
> 
> seated cable rows 3x12
> 
> rack pulls 1x15 @ 80 kg , [email protected] 90 kg , 4x5 @ 100 kg
> 
> dumbbell rows 3x8
> 
> cable pullovers 3x12
> 
> press in smith machine 2x30 ( alternating front and behind the neck to warm up , 3 more working sets 3x12
> 
> incline bench dumbbell press 3x15
> 
> lateral raises 3x15
> 
> face pulls 3x15
> 
> tricep pressdowns 2x15
> 
> pushdowns 3x15
> 
> kick backs supersetted with currrls 3x15
> 
> cable crunches 3x15
> 
> don't have any cool pics today , but I do feel a lot stronger. 70 kg today and all time high for me lol
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 177425


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> This brightened up the most what I think I'd the most miserable Friday in existence (weather related not personal) also I'd drag my little shrunken shrivelled balls through ten miles of broken glass to be that table


 Haha have told you before you're wasting your comedy talents

here's one more for you since the weather there is so shitty x


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Djibril

The weather in my country is completely fine but i can agree with the above fellas.. Thats a piece of art


----------



## anna1

Djibril said:


> The weather in my country is completely fine but i can agree with the above fellas.. Thats a piece of art


 We're in the same country, I believe you lol

Thank you honey x


----------



## Henda83

anna1 said:


> Haha have told you before you're wasting your comedy talents
> 
> here's one more for you since the weather there is so shitty x
> 
> View attachment 177431


 Amazing thank you for posting


----------



## IronJohnDoe

This thread really make me want to visit Greece :lol:


----------



## anna1

IronJohnDoe said:


> This thread really make me want to visit Greece :lol:


 Haha thanx . Well Greek ladies are very much like your Spanish chicas , so you'll like it I think


----------



## IronJohnDoe

anna1 said:


> Haha thanx . Well Greek ladies are very much like your Spanish chicas , so you'll like it I think


 I already like what I see, you represent Greek ladies very well :thumb


----------



## G-man99

IronJohnDoe said:


> I already like what I see, you represent Greek ladies very well :thumb


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1 get your ass in here and post a pic

now slave x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 get your ass in here and post a pic
> 
> now slave x


 Lol slut 

I only have a grainy pic from today , sorry

was upper day , felt strong x


----------



## PSevens2017

anna1 said:


> Lol slut
> 
> I only have a grainy pic from today , sorry
> 
> was upper day , felt strong x
> 
> View attachment 177533


 Shoulders/upper back looking great, Anna :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

PSevens2017 said:


> Shoulders/upper back looking great, Anna :thumbup1:


 Thank you . Happy with progress

now that I look at it again that's a pretty crappy pic lol

will try and get something better next time x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Lol slut
> 
> I only have a grainy pic from today , sorry
> 
> was upper day , felt strong x
> 
> View attachment 177533


 you know my like for sweaty gym were !!!!!! lol


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> you know my like for sweaty gym were !!!!!! lol


 Haha yes . It was a hot day today

grey leggings tomorrow lol x


----------



## PSevens2017

anna1 said:


> Haha yes . It was a hot day today
> 
> grey leggings tomorrow lol x


 INNNNNNN for grey leggings x


----------



## SuperRips

INNNNNNN for no leggings :whistling:


----------



## Quackerz

anna1 said:


> Lol slut
> 
> I only have a grainy pic from today , sorry
> 
> was upper day , felt strong x
> 
> View attachment 177533


 That's the same sports bra I've got. You go girlfren.


----------



## anna1

Quackerz said:


> That's the same sports bra I've got. You go girlfren.


 Yeah but hot pink looked so much better on you

jelly :angry:


----------



## Quackerz

anna1 said:


> Yeah but hot pink looked so much better on you
> 
> jelly :angry:


 Should see me in spandex.


----------



## anna1

Quackerz said:


> Should see me in spandex.


 Oh yeaaaaahh :smoke:


----------



## Heavyassweights

PSevens2017 said:


> INNNNNNN for grey leggings x


 piss soaked

@anna1


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> piss soaked
> 
> @anna1


 Just did legs baby

I'm wet all over :cool2: x


----------



## anna1

Forgot to say what I did lol

squats 5x8

romanians 4x10

hip thrusts 4x10 and 15 half reps at the end of every set

leg press 3x8 and one more for 20

leg extensions/ leg curls supersetted 3x15

abductions 3x25 and 25 half reps at the end of every set

weighted back hyperextensions 3x15

cable crunches 3x20

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Just did legs baby
> 
> I'm wet all over :cool2: x
> 
> View attachment 177555


 OMG


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> OMG


 Hey May , how are you ? x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Hey May , how are you ? x


 all good hun xx

blast is going well, but actually lost weight this week but that's the run of it.. put some extra carbs in so hat should do the trick.

obviously the pictures weren't sweaty enough for me hun but I am weird ! so ill let you off !!! lols


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> all good hun xx
> 
> blast is going well, but actually lost weight this week but that's the run of it.. put some extra carbs in so hat should do the trick.
> 
> obviously the pictures weren't sweaty enough for me hun but I am weird ! so ill let you off !!! lols


 Believe me I was drenched, just bad lighting

yes just saw your log

nevertheless , you look like you're putting on weight. A kilo difference for you I suppose is nothing x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Believe me I was drenched, just bad lighting
> 
> yes just saw your log
> 
> nevertheless , you look like you're putting on weight. A kilo difference for you I suppose is nothing x


 yea a kilo here and there isn't a big deal and with the amount of gear going in water shifts big time. However should be increasing so more cals go in .. I am going in the right direction I freak about the mid section blowing outwards but its inevitable ..


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> yea a kilo here and there isn't a big deal and with the amount of gear going in water shifts big time. However should be increasing so more cals go in .. I am going in the right direction I freak about the mid section blowing outwards but its inevitable ..


 Midsection is my concern too lol

was thinking a quick cut but no , I'll persist for a couple more months x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Midsection is my concern too lol
> 
> was thinking a quick cut but no , I'll persist for a couple more months x


 its always the issue but you have to stay strong. I want to hit a cut now for say 4 weeks but will leave it and push up over the Christmas period and then review January maybe hitting a mini cut early jan and then push on final 6 weeks of the blast on the rebound off that. but we will see.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

anna1 said:


> Just did legs baby
> 
> I'm wet all over :cool2: x
> 
> View attachment 177555


 Wow just wow


----------



## anna1

IronJohnDoe said:


> Wow just wow


 You smooth talker , you


----------



## IronJohnDoe

anna1 said:


> You smooth talker , you


 In person I give my best  :lol:


----------



## JLawson90

fu**ing hell Anna.. your best yet I think


----------



## anna1

JLawson90 said:


> fu**ing hell Anna.. your best yet I think


 Oh thank you!

did upper today and weighted myself, just went over 70 kg . Was 61 in August. Maybe I should just take it easy now lol but I like eating what I want , plus I feel stronger and it gets addictive ha


----------



## JLawson90

anna1 said:


> Oh thank you!
> 
> did upper today and weighted myself, just went over 70 kg . Was 61 in August. Maybe I should just take it easy now lol but I like eating what I want , plus I feel stronger and it gets addictive ha


 dont take any notice of the scales! haha


----------



## anna1

JLawson90 said:


> dont take any notice of the scales! haha


 Lol no . It's fine I'm just curious

It actually amazes me as I used to be that skinny I had dropped down to 46 kg at a point. Now I'm 24 kg heavier. Wow


----------



## Fattynomore

anna1 said:


> Lol no . It's fine I'm just curious
> 
> It actually amazes me as I used to be that skinny I had dropped down to 46 kg at a point. Now I'm 24 kg heavier. Wow


 Looking good anna1, keep doing what your doing.


----------



## anna1

Fattynomore said:


> Looking good anna1, keep doing what your doing.


 Thank you , enjoying all the food so far  x


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1 where is my Friday pic?

camel toe on show required


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 where is my Friday pic?
> 
> camel toe on show required


 Sorry daddy , I forgot

glute workout went really well though x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Sorry daddy , I forgot
> 
> glute workout went really well though x
> 
> View attachment 177641


 lets see the front

now xx


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> lets see the front
> 
> now xx


 K x


----------



## Vinny

Suddenly feel like I need a cold shower...


----------



## anna1

Vinny said:


> Suddenly feel like I need a cold shower...


 Oh those pics are not that good but thank you x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> K x
> 
> View attachment 177643


 nice necklace xx


----------



## Vinny

anna1 said:


> Oh those pics are not that good but thank you x


 I would strongly disagree.


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Oh those pics are not that good but thank you x


 id definitely spot for you ...


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> id definitely spot for you ...


 One at a time May  x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> One at a time May  x


 spoilsport .... lol


----------



## Fattynomore

anna1 said:


> Oh those pics are not that good but thank you x


 Says you.


----------



## anna1

Fattynomore said:


> Says you.


 Haha no , I mean it . Next time I'lll take pics that actually show any progress x


----------



## Fattynomore

anna1 said:


> Haha no , I mean it . Next time I'lll take pics that actually show any progress x


 Dont be daft Anna you've made tons of progress. :thumb up for the pictures too.


----------



## Endomorph84

anna1 said:


> Sorry daddy , I forgot
> 
> glute workout went really well though x
> 
> View attachment 177641


 Ay caramba!!


----------



## anna1

Endomorph84 said:


> Ay caramba!!


 Ay ay ay  x


----------



## IronJohnDoe

anna1 said:


> Oh those pics are not that good but thank you x


 I strongly disagree


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1

you know its time xx


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1
> 
> you know its time xx


 Don't have new pics today , I did come across this one from last spring , hope I'm left with more muscle after I'm done dieting x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Don't have new pics today , I did come across this one from last spring , hope I'm left with more muscle after I'm done dieting x
> 
> View attachment 177693


 the chair looks familiar x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> the chair looks familiar x


 Overused , yes  x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Don't have new pics today , I did come across this one from last spring , hope I'm left with more muscle after I'm done dieting x
> 
> View attachment 177693


 I know times are tough for you greeks, but get a hair dryer and some new underwear or swimwear all this stuff seems to have holes in it.. hun drying your hair over a lamp .. is firstly dangerous fire risk and secondly will do your neck no end of problems, thirdly you arse will sweat on that chair and become a very slippery hazard....


----------



## JLawson90

what he means is.. just take it off, and can he lick the chair clean when you're done


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> I know times are tough for you greeks, but get a hair dryer and some new underwear or swimwear all this stuff seems to have holes in it.. hun drying your hair over a lamp .. is firstly dangerous fire risk and secondly will do your neck no end of problems, thirdly you arse will sweat on that chair and become a very slippery hazard....


 Should become a risk analyst or something, thank you for looking out for me  x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Should become a risk analyst or something, thank you for looking out for me  x


 Hey that's what us white knights are here for ! Lol now put some clothes on ?. (Note self up the test !)


----------



## IronJohnDoe

anna1 said:


> Don't have new pics today , I did come across this one from last spring , hope I'm left with more muscle after I'm done dieting x
> 
> View attachment 177693


 Even the guy seated next to me in the metro was staring at my phone lol.

Beautiful, like always.


----------



## anna1

IronJohnDoe said:


> Even the guy seated next to me in the metro was staring at my phone lol.
> 
> Beautiful, like always.


 Haha that's hilarious

thank you so much honey

hoping I'll look better next summer x


----------



## anna1

Upper today and happy as I felt good and added a bit of weight to almost everything

lat pulldowns wide grip 2x12

reverse grip 2x12

seated cable rows 3x12

rack pulls 4x8 and 2x5 @105 kg , happy with that as it was more comfortable than I expected

seal rows 3x8

dumbbell rows 3x8

ohp on smith machine 5x8

arnold presses 3x12

lateral raises 4x15

that crossover in the pic I never remember what it's called lol 3x15

tricep pressdowns 3x15

pushdowns 3x15

kickbacks supersetted with currrrrls 3x12

have a good one ! x


----------



## Simon90

anna1 said:


> Don't have new pics today , I did come across this one from last spring , hope I'm left with more muscle after I'm done dieting x
> 
> View attachment 177693


 Deffo have put more size on from last year, are you wanting to compete or?


----------



## anna1

Simon90 said:


> Deffo have put more size on from last year, are you wanting to compete or?


 Yes , I think so . Jackets don't fit anymore

No, no aspirations to compete . Only doing this for fun x


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> Yes , I think so . Jackets don't fit anymore
> 
> No, no aspirations to compete . *Only doing this for fun x*


 ..the pics or the training


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> ..the pics or the training


 Haha the training though feedback is more fun I have to admit


----------



## IronJohnDoe

anna1 said:


> Haha that's hilarious
> 
> thank you so much honey
> 
> hoping I'll look better next summer x


 Hoping I'll come to visit next summer :whistling:


----------



## anna1

IronJohnDoe said:


> Hoping I'll come to visit next summer :whistling:


 Always welcome, but the way you're going I bet you'll be reengaged and have moved to Alaska by next summer


----------



## Simon90

anna1 said:


> Yes , I think so . Jackets don't fit anymore
> 
> No, no aspirations to compete . Only doing this for fun x


 It's a good feeling when you outgrow your clothes :lol: :thumb


----------



## IronJohnDoe

anna1 said:


> Always welcome, but the way you're going I bet you'll be reengaged and have moved to Alaska by next summer


 Nah, fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me.

I've finally learnt my lesson


----------



## unclezillion

IronJohnDoe said:


> Nah, fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me.
> 
> I've finally learnt my lesson


 chopped your willy off?


----------



## IronJohnDoe

unclezillion said:


> chopped your willy off?


 Nope, just got married, divorced and nearly got married again (different woman)


----------



## unclezillion

IronJohnDoe said:


> Nope, just got married, divorced and nearly got married again (different woman)


 have willy = will want to put it places = will probably find someone you like and go with it = my willy decides my life


----------



## Endomorph84

Ermmmm, its Friday!!!

Hewoooo


----------



## anna1

Endomorph84 said:


> Ermmmm, its Friday!!!
> 
> Hewoooo


 too sick to train past couple of days , bulking is going well though lol x


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Gary29




----------



## PSevens2017

anna1 said:


> too sick to train past couple of days , bulking is going well though lol x
> 
> View attachment 177795


 Sickness does wonders for your glutes, Anna. WOW. Gorgeous!!


----------



## SuperRips

Anna Kardashian :huh:

That's what I like to see, a nice handful of pud


----------



## Simon90

Forgot a front lat spread where is the rear glute spread :whistling:


----------



## nWo

Just had 10 pages of catching up to do. Time well spent on a fine older lady :thumb


----------



## Sasnak

nWo said:


> on a fine older lady


 Cheeky cvnt. Mid forties like me. We're not old yet you know!


----------



## nWo

Sasnak said:


> Cheeky cvnt. Mid forties like me. We're not old yet you know!


 Reading that post back, it came of a lot worse than I meant it to :lol:


----------



## anna1

nWo said:


> Reading that post back, it came of a lot worse than I meant it to :lol:


 Not at all lol

thank you for taking the time to go through my log honey x


----------



## IronJohnDoe

anna1 said:


> too sick to train past couple of days , bulking is going well though lol x
> 
> View attachment 177795


 Oh my god


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1 we all need a Tuesday update pic

also I have you down as a swallower, can you confirm?

x


----------



## SimpleLimit

anna1 said:


> View attachment 177795


 Dear lord...


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 we all need a Tuesday update pic
> 
> also I have you down as a swallower, can you confirm?
> 
> x


 Missing half the fun otherwise, isn't that right baby ? 

did upper today , trying to bring those shoulders up . Getting a little better x


----------



## anna1

SimpleLimit said:


> Dear lord...


 How are you Simple?


----------



## SimpleLimit

anna1 said:


> How are you Simple?


 How can anyone say they are not absolutley fcking great after seeing that ass


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Missing half the fun otherwise, isn't that right baby ?
> 
> did upper today , trying to bring those shoulders up . Getting a little better x
> 
> View attachment 177859


 starting to look strong there hun,,, the width is coming in and the lats. The Var is doing its job..


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> starting to look strong there hun,,, the width is coming in and the lats. The Var is doing its job..


 Thank you honey

hoping that when / if I lose some of the fat some muscle will be left lol x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Thank you honey
> 
> hoping that when / if I lose some of the fat some muscle will be left lol x


 you will have there is a great foundation being built there.


----------



## Cronus

good


----------



## anna1

Cronus said:


> good


 Thanx lol


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1 where is the Friday update pic?

dont make me come back over and sort you out

x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 where is the Friday update pic?
> 
> dont make me come back over and sort you out
> 
> x


 Sorry Master busy day . A quickie for you x


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## M73

anna1 said:


> Sorry Master busy day . A quickie for you x
> 
> View attachment 177903


 Hubba hubba sweet baby Jesus and the orphans, dat one dam fine booty !!!


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Sorry Master busy day . A quickie for you x
> 
> View attachment 177903


 good girl x


----------



## anna1

Morning

upper day

lat pulldowns wide grip 2x12

reverse grip 2x12

seated cable rows 3x12

rack pulls 3x10 and 3x4 @116 kg

very happy , haven't done this before , I think I can pull 120 next week though

dumbbell rows 3x8

pullovers 3x10

shoulder press on smith machine

2x20 warmup and 4x8

lateral raises 2x15 and 2 more to failure

face pulls 3x15

tricep pressdowns 2x15

pushdowns 3x15

kick backs supersetted with currrrrls 3x15

feeling so hench I could be NattyStevo 

have a good one ! x


----------



## Gary29

Your hostage is fit Al


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Your hostage is fit Al


 Thank you Gary , ungagged her for a min and she says hi x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats - managed 72 kg 2seys of 3 for the first time , hoping to reach 80 for New Year's

Romanians 4x12

hip thrusts 100 reps in total , 200 half reps at 100kg ( that burnt lol )

leg press pushed 5 plates a side 2x8 also , pb followed by 2x25 at half weight

leg extensions supersetted with seated leg press 3x15

abductions 3x30 followed with equal half reps

weighted back hyperextensions 3x15

despite my efforts legs are still scrawny lol

have a good one! x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats - managed 72 kg 2seys of 3 for the first time , hoping to reach 80 for New Year's
> 
> Romanians 4x12
> 
> hip thrusts 100 reps in total , 200 half reps at 100kg ( that burnt lol )
> 
> leg press pushed 5 plates a side 2x8 also , pb followed by 2x25 at half weight
> 
> leg extensions supersetted with seated leg press 3x15
> 
> abductions 3x30 followed with equal half reps
> 
> weighted back hyperextensions 3x15
> 
> despite my efforts legs are still scrawny lol
> 
> have a good one! x
> 
> View attachment 177993


 10


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> 10


 Aw , thank you sweetheart x


----------



## anna1

Morning

upper

lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip , 2x12 each

seated cable rows 3x12

rack pulls 3x15 and 2 @121 kg , pb there . No crazy numbers lol

dumbbell rows 3x8

pullovers 3x12

shoulder press on smith machine 5x8

arnold presses 3x12

lateral raises 4x15

rear flies 3x15

tricep pressdowns 3x15

pushdowns 3x15

kickbacks supersetted with curls 3x15

single arm reverse grip pushdown 2 x failure

cable curls 3 x failure

have a good one ! x


----------



## Gary29

C'mon Al, time to wake up the hostage and dress her up in some skimpy undercrackers for the lads?


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> C'mon Al, time to wake up the hostage and dress her up in some skimpy undercrackers for the lads?


 True , true

Legs today , really good session

and I hope everyone 's already got their Christmas tree up ! x


----------



## Gary29

f**k it, I hope you are a bloke.

My heart skipped a beat, seriously.

PS: You're welcome lads.


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> f**k it, I hope you are a bloke.
> 
> My heart skipped a beat, seriously.
> 
> PS: You're welcome lads.


 Oh Gary , that's the nicest thing you've said to me :redface: x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> True , true
> 
> Legs today , really good session
> 
> and I hope everyone 's already got their Christmas tree up ! x
> 
> View attachment 178029


 lets see the front my little slave x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> lets see the front my little slave x


 Did save a front one for you the other day x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Did save a front one for you the other day x
> 
> View attachment 178031


 very naughty


----------



## IronJohnDoe

anna1 said:


> True , true
> 
> Legs today , really good session
> 
> and I hope everyone 's already got their Christmas tree up ! x
> 
> View attachment 178029





anna1 said:


> Did save a front one for you the other day x
> 
> View attachment 178031


 This journal never disappoints.

I'll ask Santa to bring me Anna as a Christmas present :lol:


----------



## anna1

IronJohnDoe said:


> This journal never disappoints.
> 
> I'll ask Santa to bring me Anna as a Christmas present :lol:


 Aw thank you honey

hope you're well?


----------



## IronJohnDoe

anna1 said:


> Aw thank you honey
> 
> hope you're well?


 Yes, finally getting to know Madrid as a local with all the perks that comes with it, rebuilding my social and dating life and work is going great too so no complaints.

I'd ask you how are you doing but it seems that you doing great already


----------



## anna1

IronJohnDoe said:


> Yes, finally getting to know Madrid as a local with all the perks that comes with it, rebuilding my social and dating life and work is going great too so no complaints.
> 
> I'd ask you are you doing but it seems that you doing great already


 All calm and steady on my side

glad you're doing well

the Spanish are lovely people and very open though, so easy for an sociable guy like you to meet new people I suppose


----------



## IronJohnDoe

anna1 said:


> All calm and steady on my side
> 
> glad you're doing well
> 
> the Spanish are lovely people and very open though, so easy for an sociable guy like you to meet new people I suppose


 True that, Spanish people are generally very sociable but they are also a close knit as most of them are locals that grown up there anyways.

I always end up having a few local friends and many expats, work helps on the sociable aspect too as there are commercial teams from like 20 countries in there.

Definitely looking forward for the massive christmas party that will be in two weeks


----------



## anna1

IronJohnDoe said:


> True that, Spanish people are generally very sociable but they are also a close knit as most of them are locals that grown up there anyways.
> 
> I always end up having a few local friends and many expats, work helps on the sociable aspect too as there are commercial teams from like 20 countries in there.
> 
> Definitely looking forward for the massive christmas party that will be in two weeks


 Oh fiesta time !

Let the sangria rollll


----------



## jeffj

You're looking amazing Anna


----------



## anna1

jeffj said:


> You're looking amazing Anna


 Thank you Jeff , I see you're still holding a great shape yourself

hope everything's calmed down a bit for you know x


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1 its going to take something special to top your last pic but I think you can do it.

You have one hour, don't let me down x


----------



## Redsy

anna1 said:


> Did save a front one for you the other day x
> 
> View attachment 178031


 Twit twoooo. Very tidy and compact......small as a mouse's ear :thumb


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 its going to take something special to top your last pic but I think you can do it.
> 
> You have one hour, don't let me down x


 Really had to suck it in for this one( my stomach)

quick leg workout today

squats 4x10

romanians 4x12

hipthrusts 3x15 and 20 half reps after each set

leg press 4x8

single leg extensions 4 x failure

abductions 4xfailure

weighted back hyperextensions 2x failure

x


----------



## anna1

Redsy said:


> Twit twoooo. Very tidy and compact......small as a mouse's ear :thumb


 Haha for those who still think I have a [email protected]  x


----------



## TURBS

anna1 said:


> quick leg workout today


 Doing legs on a sofa whilst wearing that... surprised your gym isn't packed :lol:


----------



## Redsy

anna1 said:


> Haha for those who still think I have a [email protected]  x


 Haha....I can confirm no [email protected] a very nice mouse's ear. However, will need similar weekly photos for continued confirmation.


----------



## anna1

Morning!

upper day

lat pulldowns wide grip and reverse grip 2x12 each

seated cable rows 4x8

dumbbell rows 4x8

pullovers 3x15

shoulder press on smith machine 2x30 for warm up and 4x8

tried with 10 kg a side and managed 2x5

incline bench dumbbell press 3x15

lateral raises 4x15

bentover raises 3x15

tricep pressdowns 3x15

pushdowns 3x15

curls and kickbacks supersetted 3x15

single arm reverse grip pushdowns 2xfailure

feeling really good today

have a good one ! x


----------



## SuperRips

If only them leggings were alot lighter and from primark


----------



## SuperRips

Redsy said:


> Haha....I can confirm no [email protected] a very nice *mouse's ear*. However, will need similar weekly photos for continued confirmation.


 Prefer a soggy cornflake


----------



## Redsy

SuperRips said:


> Prefer a soggy cornflake


 Suppose its better than a badly put together kebab


----------



## SuperRips

Redsy said:


> Suppose its better than a badly put together kebab


 @anna1 come on then let's see of it's a cornflake or kebab :thumb

We'll have a cornflake friday snap and Saturdays kebab please


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> @anna1 come on then let's see of it's a cornflake or kebab :thumb
> 
> We'll have a cornflake friday snap and Saturdays kebab please


 Something 's telling me most would go for the meat  x


----------



## anna1

Morning

legs

squats 5x8

romanians 4x12

hipthrusts 4x15 and equal half reps

single leg extensions 4x20 and 1 x failure

seated leg curls 4x15

abductions 3x30 and equal half reps

weighted back hyperextensions 2x20

this was a great week , felt stronger. Legs still look like twigs lol

have a great weekend! x


----------



## TURBS

anna1 said:


> this was a great week , felt stronger. Legs still look like twigs lol


 No they don't lol... you're definitely looking bigger all over :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

TERBO said:


> No they don't lol... you're definitely looking bigger all over :thumbup1:


 Thank you :redface:

but quads are growing soooo slowly

will do more high rep work on them from now on , see if it helps x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Did save a front one for you the other day x
> 
> View attachment 178031


 Anna my little slave it Tuesday and its time for another pic like the one above, get it done

x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> Anna my little slave it Tuesday and its time for another pic like the one above, get it done
> 
> x


 x


----------



## SuperRips

Horny bitch


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Horny bitch


 You tell him Super


----------



## Researchingtehfuture

Vikentialimenas !!!


----------



## anna1

Researchingtehfuture said:


> Vikentialimenas !!!


 Yeap , couldn't agree more :thumb


----------



## Researchingtehfuture

anna1 said:


> Yeap , couldn't agree more :thumb


 are you vikentia?


----------



## anna1

Researchingtehfuture said:


> are you vikentia?


 Lol no , but thank you . She's hot x


----------



## Researchingtehfuture

anna1 said:


> Lol no , but thank you . She's hot x


 im 100% sure that you are vikentia !! x_x


----------



## anna1

Researchingtehfuture said:


> im 100% sure that you are vikentia !! x_x


 My ass alone is two Vikentias right now  x


----------



## Researchingtehfuture

anna1 said:


> My ass alone is two Vikentias right now  x


 so that means 2 super hotties xD check msgs


----------



## nWo

Start a thread in Adult Lounge already ya tease :lol:


----------



## PSevens2017

Researchingtehfuture said:


> im 100% sure that you are vikentia !! x_x


 Think you spelt 'the' incorrectly fella. In your username :thumbup1:


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> x
> 
> View attachment 178231


 would wear that outfit 10 x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> would wear that outfit 10 x


 You'd look hot too x


----------



## Simon90

anna1 said:


> x
> 
> View attachment 178231


 My Forearms have never looked so pumped :whistling:


----------



## anna1

Morning!

upper

Lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip 2x12 each

seated cable rows 3x8

rackpulls 4x12

dumbbell rows 4x8

cable pullovers 3x12

shoulder press on smith 4x8

incline bench dumbbell press 3x15

lateral raises 5x15

facepulls 3x12

tricep pressdowns 3x15

pushdowns 3 x15

single arm reverse grip 2x failure

currrrrls 4x15

cable crunches 3x20

Have a good one ! x


----------



## PSevens2017

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> upper
> 
> Lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip 2x12 each
> 
> seated cable rows 3x8
> 
> rackpulls 4x12
> 
> dumbbell rows 4x8
> 
> cable pullovers 3x12
> 
> shoulder press on smith 4x8
> 
> incline bench dumbbell press 3x15
> 
> lateral raises 5x15
> 
> facepulls 3x12
> 
> tricep pressdowns 3x15
> 
> pushdowns 3 x15
> 
> single arm reverse grip 2x failure
> 
> currrrrls 4x15
> 
> cable crunches 3x20
> 
> Have a good one ! x
> 
> View attachment 178297


 Looking great, Anna! :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

PSevens2017 said:


> Looking great, Anna! :thumbup1:


 Thank you sweetie x


----------



## Fadi

anna1 said:


> *legs *
> 
> squats 5x8


 Hello Anna,

I hope you're well and in high spirit (for bit of a change).

If you allow me to come in for just a moment, I'd like to suggest few tweaks to you that I know would serve your purpose well.

What is my purpose Fadi? To acquire some sick (and thick) set of buttocks, coupled with some thick ass legs. Would I be on the right track with that, lovely lady?

If you agree, here's my recommendations:



anna1 said:


> squats 5x8


 Let's change those 5 sets and 40 reps total, into ...

1. Squats: 2x20

You've still got your 40 reps, but what a difference this massive change would bring!

You will be using *all* your body's energy systems in this, the most brutally shocking method ever devised by lifters we call the 20 rep squat set.

We're always using our three energy systems, however the ratio differs and the intensity differs ... this 20 reps would take all way up to the next level where only the few would dare to tread ... I see you as one of those few, so ...








 

Ok Anna, usually I would say, pick a weight you can manage for 15 reps, and do 20 reps with it. However since I'm after some initial success, I'd ask you to pick a weight that you can just do 20 reps with ... then after some rest (no less than 4 minutes), you perform your second set. What this does now, is it'll give you a marker//a target to shoot for, by increasing the weight on your next workout, until you get to that stage where the weight you pick, would be good for about/between 10-15, but you drag it to 20, with some rest-paused reps (because you'll be forced to, and that's quite normal, because your breathing will become almost unbearable!). This occurs due to fatigue in the stabiliser muscles, and the fact that you're running intensely in the Aerobic Respiratory zone.

As I'm sure you know Anna, bodybuilding is a three way mechanism, one of which relies on muscle metabolic waste, a la 20 rep squats, and perhaps that's why many bodybuilders (I was one), add a tremendous amount of leg size once they inject some insane 20 rep squats into their routine.

Moving on ...



anna1 said:


> romanians 4x12


 Romanians remain as is.



anna1 said:


> hipthrusts 4x15 and equal half reps
> 
> single leg extensions 4x20 and 1 x failure
> 
> seated leg curls 4x15
> 
> abductions 3x30 and equal half reps


 I'd kiss hug and say goodbye to the above, because if after the 2 sets of 20 reps squats, and some Romanian deadlifts to boot, you still have energy to spare, I'd much rather see you indulge with a 3rd set on the squat, and perhaps one more Romanian.

Why Fadi won't I lose muscle this way? No Anna, but I assure you you'll gain plenty more opportunity this way by increasing your ability to recover, and this to me means a better chance for more muscle gains. Doing more and more would only eat away into your much needed recovery, and please trust me, a beast that is a 20 rep set of squats, demands time and deserves the respect in order to give you back for the effort you've put in ... nothing is free in this life, and it's only fair that you get the leg size that I know you want so much to have, when you apply the proper effort during those 20 reps, that will pay you back accordingly if you but only recover by eating resting and chilling.



anna1 said:


> Legs still look like twigs lol


 That's why I've come here Anna.

I'm nearly done writing an article on what I consider to be one of the best methods to add some size to your butt and legs ... coming soon.

BTW, you may alternate these 20 rep sets with your other 8 rep sets. So if you train legs twice per week, on one occasion you go for what I'm suggesting to you here, and in your second workout (or vice-versa), you do your 8 rep sets.

Might look like this:

Monday: 5x8

Thursday: 2x20

Look after yourself and thank you for reading.


----------



## anna1

Thank you for taking the time @Fadi

I have to admit that it would be challenging for me to drop the variety I'm doing out of fear that it would be a setback but I do value your opinion and experience so I will try this regime starting tomorrow x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

squats 3x 20

romanians 4x12

Abductions 3x failure

have to admit it was pretty taxing and had to drag myself home after lol

someone suggested I do a mini cut right after the holidays, not sure , I may go ahead with it as somedays I do think weight gain has gotten out of hand ha

have a wonderful weekend!x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 3x 20
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> Abductions 3x failure
> 
> have to admit it was pretty taxing and had to drag myself home after lol
> 
> someone suggested I do a mini cut right after the holidays, not sure , I may go ahead with it as somedays I do think weight gain has gotten out of hand ha
> 
> have a wonderful weekend!x
> 
> View attachment 178321


 now post a pic with the same underwear in your mouth

xmas treat for the ukm boys

now Anna, do as your told


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> now post a pic with the same underwear in your mouth
> 
> xmas treat for the ukm boys
> 
> now Anna, do as your told


 I would if I had yours my little slut x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 3x 20
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> Abductions 3x failure
> 
> have to admit it was pretty taxing and had to drag myself home after lol
> 
> someone suggested I do a mini cut right after the holidays, not sure , I may go ahead with it as somedays I do think weight gain has gotten out of hand ha
> 
> have a wonderful weekend!x
> 
> View attachment 178321


 sorry definitely no bite marks yet ... and I mean yet...


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> I would if I had yours my little slut x


 tut tut Anna, you know what happens if you don't do as i say lol

x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> tut tut Anna, you know what happens if you don't do as i say lol
> 
> x


 Ok , ok sorry Master x


----------



## TURBS

anna1 said:


> legs
> 
> squats 3x 20
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> Abductions 3x failure
> 
> have to admit it was pretty taxing and had to drag myself home after lol


 Good to see the new routine, hope it brings even better results for you


----------



## anna1

TERBO said:


> Good to see the new routine, hope it brings even better results for you


 Boy that was hard lol x


----------



## Fattynomore

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> squats 3x 20
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> Abductions 3x failure
> 
> have to admit it was pretty taxing and had to drag myself home after lol
> 
> someone suggested I do a mini cut right after the holidays, not sure , I may go ahead with it as somedays I do think weight gain has gotten out of hand ha
> 
> have a wonderful weekend!x
> 
> View attachment 178321


 Mini cut no chance, that is one fine rump right there :thumb


----------



## anna1

Fattynomore said:


> Mini cut no chance, that is one fine rump right there :thumb


 Lol thank you

Still have time to staff my face in for a few more days

mini cut is not saving me anyway haha

I'll just lower cals and add primo just to experiment for a few weeks x


----------



## anna1

Bit of whatever workout today ,

legs

squats 3x 20

romanians 4x12

hipthrusts 4x 20 and equal half rep sets

abductions 3x failure

Smith machine ohp 5 x 8

lateral raises 4 x 15

bent over raises 5x 12

have a good one ! x


----------



## SuperRips

^^is that it :huh: .....no christmas 'anna' cracker......


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> ^^is that it :huh: .....no christmas 'anna' cracker......


 Merry Xmas Super ! x


----------



## SuperRips

:thumb


----------



## anna1

Last workout of the year today,

lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip 3x12 each

seated cable row 3x12 and 1x 8 a little heavier

rack pulls 4x 10

yates rows 4x12

cable pullovers 3x12

ohp on smith machine 4x8

Incline bench dumbbell press 3x15

lateral raises 4x15

bent over raises 3x15

tricep pressdowns 2x15

pushdowns 3x15

single arm reverse grip 2xfailure

curls supersetted with kickbacks 3x15

overall a good year , have reached 73kg ( very heavy for me lol )

feel stronger and bigger

my best wishes to all of you for an amazing 2020

may it bring you and your loved ones health , luck , love and prosperity xxx


----------



## Endomorph84

anna1 said:


> Last workout of the year today,
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip 3x12 each
> 
> seated cable row 3x12 and 1x 8 a little heavier
> 
> rack pulls 4x 10
> 
> yates rows 4x12
> 
> cable pullovers 3x12
> 
> ohp on smith machine 4x8
> 
> Incline bench dumbbell press 3x15
> 
> lateral raises 4x15
> 
> bent over raises 3x15
> 
> tricep pressdowns 2x15
> 
> pushdowns 3x15
> 
> single arm reverse grip 2xfailure
> 
> curls supersetted with kickbacks 3x15
> 
> overall a good year , have reached 73kg ( very heavy for me lol )
> 
> feel stronger and bigger
> 
> my best wishes to all of you for an amazing 2020
> 
> may it bring you and your loved ones health , luck , love and prosperity xxx
> 
> View attachment 178525


 Ohhhh pretty momma!

Merry frickin Christmas and a happy new year!


----------



## anna1

Endomorph84 said:


> Ohhhh pretty momma!
> 
> Merry frickin Christmas and a happy new year!


 Thank you Endo ! Enjoy yourself tonight! :beer:


----------



## Eddias

Great to see your still lifting and posting, you should do a then and now picture set as you have come so far with your development

Good luck in 2020 onwards and upwards to smashing more goals


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> Great to see your still lifting and posting, you should do a then and now picture set as you have come so far with your development
> 
> Good luck in 2020 onwards and upwards to smashing more goals


 Thank you Eddias , good to hear from you again

i don't plan on stopping lifting any time soon ha

yes , I should actually, been a while

my best wishes for the New Year ! x


----------



## Cronus

Thank you x


----------



## Gary29

anna1 said:


> Last workout of the year today,
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip , reverse grip 3x12 each
> 
> seated cable row 3x12 and 1x 8 a little heavier
> 
> rack pulls 4x 10
> 
> yates rows 4x12
> 
> cable pullovers 3x12
> 
> ohp on smith machine 4x8
> 
> Incline bench dumbbell press 3x15
> 
> lateral raises 4x15
> 
> bent over raises 3x15
> 
> tricep pressdowns 2x15
> 
> pushdowns 3x15
> 
> single arm reverse grip 2xfailure
> 
> curls supersetted with kickbacks 3x15
> 
> overall a good year , have reached 73kg ( very heavy for me lol )
> 
> feel stronger and bigger
> 
> my best wishes to all of you for an amazing 2020
> 
> may it bring you and your loved ones health , luck , love and prosperity xxx
> 
> View attachment 178525


 Daddy is HUNGRY


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Daddy is HUNGRY


 Morning and happy 2020 Gary x


----------



## SuperRips

Anna hows my 2020 calendar coming on??


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Anna hows my 2020 calendar coming on??


 Happy 2020 Super ! x


----------



## Bobgow

anna1 said:


> Happy 2020 Super ! x
> 
> View attachment 178569


 You need to bend over further so we can comment on your thigh gap progress ?


----------



## anna1

Bobgow said:


> You need to bend over further so we can comment on your thigh gap progress ?


 No progress, I promise

it's getting smaller actually  x


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1

where are you Anna?

You know you have to come back with a decent pic to make up for your lack if updates.

now


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1
> 
> where are you Anna?
> 
> You know you have to come back with a decent pic to make up for your lack if updates.
> 
> now


 How's my little perv ? 
not much to report honey, just working every day trying to grow for the moment. Main focus on legs x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> How's my little perv ?
> not much to report honey, just working every day trying to grow for the moment. Main focus on legs x
> 
> View attachment 178869


 now take it off x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> now take it off x


 Haha lazy day at work Jimmy ?


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Haha lazy day at work Jimmy ?


 always busy you know that ha

now do as your told x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> always busy you know that ha
> 
> now do as your told x


 I know my little busy bee 

ok one more x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> I know my little busy bee
> 
> ok one more x
> 
> View attachment 178871


 You got a license for that thing? :lol:


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> How's my little perv ?
> not much to report honey, just working every day trying to grow for the moment. Main focus on legs x
> 
> View attachment 178869


 Dinner?


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> I know my little busy bee
> 
> ok one more x
> 
> View attachment 178871


 gorgeous

hows the weather? hope your staying hydrated lol

x


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> Dinner?


 Yes , pretty casual lol


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> gorgeous
> 
> hows the weather? hope your staying hydrated lol
> 
> x


 Thank you x

bit chilly here

no t really, I have to be reminded


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Thank you x
> 
> bit chilly here
> 
> no t really, I have to be reminded


 Well I'm reminding you, fill a big glass and don't spill a drop. You'll feel much better. X


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1 where you at?

x


----------



## The-Real-Deal

:thumbup1:


----------



## JLawson90

sorry lads .. I'll release her soon


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1 get that arse of yours in here now


----------



## Sasnak

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 get that arse of yours in here now


 Anna is busy atm Heavy but here's one she sent me earlier to keep you entertained for now x


----------



## SuperRips

Must be on one of them long walks....


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 get that arse of yours in here now


 Yes Sir 

not doing much honey , just working on growing everything

how are you ? x


----------



## SuperRips

Jeeeez Anna, dont be going obese on us will ya


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Jeeeez Anna, dont be going obese on us will ya


 Lol will start dieting soon don't worry babe x


----------



## Ekcabe

f**k me how have I only came across this thread now ?


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1 my little slave

post up a pic for me x


----------



## SuperRips

Yeeeaaaahhh come on Anna, I'm fcukin starving  ...


----------



## SuperRips

I wanna see some frenchies....the more see through the better :thumb


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 my little slave
> 
> post up a pic for me x


 Upper done today my little man whore

feeling really good apart from the fact that everything 's sore now

x


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> I wanna see some frenchies....the more see through the better :thumb


 What's that Super ?


----------



## G-man99

anna1 said:


> Upper done today my little man whore
> 
> feeling really good apart from the fact that everything 's sore now
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 179563


 Looking good Anna


----------



## anna1

G-man99 said:


> Looking good Anna


 Thank you G !

what are you doing now ? Cutting?


----------



## G-man99

anna1 said:


> Thank you G !
> 
> what are you doing now ? Cutting?


 Maintaining for a while, new training PPL routine to keep me interested.

Booked a holiday for May so will hit a lean bulk then drop a few fat lbs


----------



## anna1

G-man99 said:


> Maintaining for a while, new training PPL routine to keep me interested.
> 
> Booked a holiday for May so will hit a lean bulk then drop a few fat lbs


 Oh post some pics when you're ready

you're one of the few people that look amazing year round x


----------



## G-man99

anna1 said:


> Oh post some pics when you're ready
> 
> you're one of the few people that look amazing year round x


 Thank you :wub:

I'll post one up when I'm warm weather ready :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

G-man99 said:


> Thank you :wub:
> 
> I'll post one up when I'm warm weather ready :thumbup1:


 Haha great , can't wait x


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> What's that Super ?


 French knickers Anna :whistling:


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> French knickers Anna :whistling:


 I'll see what I dig up for you Super  X


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> I'll see what I dig up for you Super  X


 Thhhaaaaats the spirit :drool:


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1 its camel toe Thursday my little slave, please don't disappoint xx


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 its camel toe Thursday my little slave, please don't disappoint xx


 Didn't know that , sorry  x


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Thhhaaaaats the spirit :drool:


 Is that a daisy Super?


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Didn't know that , sorry  x
> 
> View attachment 179713


 would destroy 10


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> would destroy 10


 Lol thank you Jimmy

how are you?


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Lol thank you Jimmy
> 
> how are you?


 im good Anna, very busy as you know and keeping out of trouble lol

your looking great x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> im good Anna, very busy as you know and keeping out of trouble lol
> 
> your looking great x


 Haha hard to believe that

thank you so much honey x


----------



## Vinny

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 its camel toe Thursday my little slave, please don't disappoint xx


 Thursday? Lol.


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> Is that a daisy Super?
> 
> View attachment 179715


 Now we're talking Anna :thumb


----------



## Heavyassweights

Vinny said:


> Thursday? Lol.


 im living in the future Vinny


----------



## MarkyMark

does side boob Sunday exist?


----------



## anna1

MarkyMark said:


> does side boob Sunday exist?


 Haha no idea

Guess so


----------



## TURBS

anna1 said:


> Guess so


 Fanny Friday tomorrow


----------



## Cronus

Your ass compliments those panties x


----------



## SuperRips

TERBO said:


> Bare Fanny Friday tomorrow


----------



## SuperRips

MarkyMark said:


> does side boob everyday exist?


----------



## G-man99

TERBO said:


> Fanny Flaps Friday tomorrow


 Happy valentine's Day boys!!!


----------



## Toranator

Still looking good, I see you're bulking! Thicc.

Hope you're well.


----------



## Ekcabe

anna1 said:


> Didn't know that , sorry  x
> 
> View attachment 179713


 Do you have pet insurance? Because I'm about to smash that pussy haha


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Still looking good, I see you're bulking! Thicc.
> 
> Hope you're well.


 All well , thank you

how are you? Recovered from injuries?

yes , still trying to put some size on , will have to start dieting soon  not looking forward to it lol x


----------



## Toranator

@anna1

Yeah getting there. Knee is better, just been playing football actually and back squatting hack squatting 220kg now, getting there so it's just lower back is the issue now, so can't do deadlifts/bent over rows everything else is pretty good but working with physio to work around it and strengthen, mainly an issue if I'm just sat on sofa being lazy or stood up for too long... Fine balance lol.... Sorry to bore, you did ask though :whistling:

Looking good seems to be working like I said thicc. Diet life isn't fun is it haha.

Bulking myself too, up 7lbs so far I'll probably keep going til start of April and then cut down. So hopefully another 5-7lbs or so to gain. Don't wanna go too heavy again, felt sluggish before.


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> @anna1
> 
> Yeah getting there. Knee is better, just been playing football actually and back squatting hack squatting 220kg now, getting there so it's just lower back is the issue now, so can't do deadlifts/bent over rows everything else is pretty good but working with physio to work around it and strengthen, mainly an issue if I'm just sat on sofa being lazy or stood up for too long... Fine balance lol.... Sorry to bore, you did ask though :whistling:
> 
> Looking good seems to be working like I said thicc. Diet life isn't fun is it haha.
> 
> Bulking myself too, up 7lbs so far I'll probably keep going til start of April and then cut down. So hopefully another 5-7lbs or so to gain. Don't wanna go too heavy again, felt sluggish before.


 Wow , sorry to hear injuries persist

seems like you can't do any sport without problems lol

haha no , diet is no fun and not looking forward to it at all  x


----------



## Ekcabe

Hey Anna it's we want to see your side boob Wednesday


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Wow , sorry to hear injuries persist
> 
> seems like you can't do any sport without problems lol
> 
> haha no , diet is no fun and not looking forward to it at all  x


 Honestly it's pathetic... I'm 29 not 60.but apparently my body doesn't know that haha.

Haha well it's part of the parcel ain't it... Take the rough with the smooth x


----------



## shazzer2406

anna1 said:


> Is that a daisy Super?
> 
> View attachment 179715


 Wow, love the confidence


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Honestly it's pathetic... I'm 29 not 60.but apparently my body doesn't know that haha.
> 
> Haha well it's part of the parcel ain't it... Take the rough with the smooth x


 Truth is you're always injured for some reason

maybe you're pushing yourself too much ? x


----------



## anna1

shazzer2406 said:


> Wow, love the confidence


 Just a bit of fun hun

hope you don't mind x


----------



## shazzer2406

anna1 said:


> Just a bit of fun hun
> 
> hope you don't mind x


 Absolutely not you look fantastic, it's nice to have a bit of appreciation sometimes  x


----------



## anna1

shazzer2406 said:


> Absolutely not you look fantastic, it's nice to have a bit of appreciation sometimes  x


 It sure is

Thank you honey x


----------



## Jakemaguire

Anna when are you starting a only fans


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> Anna when are you starting a only fans


 Once I diet down a bit and start looking presentable again in bikinis  x


----------



## Ekcabe

anna1 said:


> Once I diet down a bit and start looking presentable again in bikinis  x


 f**k that Anna. Get that going the now you are 100% worth the money


----------



## anna1

Ekcabe said:


> f**k that Anna. Get that going the now you are 100% worth the money


 Lol thank you

not my thing though , I do enjoy how weights help me build a better physique and I thought I might share my experience x


----------



## Seppuku71

anna1 said:


> View attachment 179251


 @anna1 you'd be perfect for a bukkake party. Lets make it real for you, you know that's what you were hoping for....xx


----------



## anna1

Seppuku71 said:


> @anna1 you'd be perfect for a bukkake party. Lets make it real for you, you know that's what you were hoping for....xx


 Easy for me to get everything I'm hoping for hun x


----------



## Seppuku71

anna1 said:


> Easy for me to get everything I'm hoping for hun x


 Just remember, yolo.....xx


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1 its tit Tuesday so picture required. Fingers covering nipples only,

Don't make me wait slave.


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1 tut tut


----------



## Seppuku71

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 its tit Tuesday so picture required. Fingers covering nipples only,
> 
> Don't make me wait slave.


 Anna's pm'd me, asked me to upload your photo request for her (she's forgot how to do it, typical woman!)


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 tut tut


 Sorry Master, best I can do x


----------



## anna1

Seppuku71 said:


> Anna's pm'd me, asked me to upload your photo request for her (she's forgot how to do it, typical woman!)
> 
> View attachment 180405


 Haha close enough


----------



## Seppuku71

anna1 said:


> Sorry Master, best I can do x
> 
> View attachment 180421


 I reckon..........your best feature might actually be your face. But we'll probably never find out....


----------



## Cronus

Seppuku71 said:


> I reckon..........your best feature might actually be your face. But we'll probably never find out....


 I was going to say the same about you sexy boi


----------



## Mayzini

Seppuku71 said:


> I reckon..........your best feature might actually be your face. But we'll probably never find out....


 she is proper rough when you see her face it will ruin all these other pictures for you!!! ..... ( sorry anna, you are gorgeous really whole package !! ) hope you are well.


----------



## Vinny




----------



## Endomorph84

Seppuku71 said:


> But we'll probably never find out....


 If only you knew mate. Hes gawjus!


----------



## Seppuku71

If she looks like this, she'll be perfect. Hard to tell from the camera angle though -


----------



## Ekcabe

anna1 said:


> Sorry Master, best I can do x
> 
> View attachment 180421


 Hey Anna I've been f**ked with covid for the last two weeks. Any chance you can post a new picture to leave me breathless like covid?


----------



## anna1

Ekcabe said:


> Hey Anna I've been f**ked with covid for the last two weeks. Any chance you can post a new picture to leave me breathless like covid?


 You've been actually sick ? 
hope you're getting better


----------



## Ekcabe

anna1 said:


> You've been actually sick ?
> hope you're getting better


 Yeah I tested positive for it. Was attacked at work and I ended up getting covid from someone spitting on me


----------



## anna1

Ekcabe said:


> Yeah I tested positive for it. Was attacked at work and I ended up getting covid from someone spitting on me


 What the hell ? 
was it a fight over toilet paper?


----------



## Ekcabe

anna1 said:


> What the hell ?
> was it a fight over toilet paper?


 Na chemists tried to skip the queue. Caused a massive argument. Starting trying to smash the windows. We got called. Kicked off from there


----------



## IronJohnDoe

anna1 said:


> I know my little busy bee
> 
> ok one more x
> 
> View attachment 178871


 Oh my lord... I been away for months and I go back obviously starting from where I left and honestly if this did not give me a heart attack then nothing ever will.

Anna the light even during dark times.

Such ass make me romantic really :lol:

Hope you well, I honestly didn't read all old pages that I missed, just mainly went through the pictures :lol: that's my favourite.


----------



## anna1

IronJohnDoe said:


> Oh my lord... I been away for months and I go back obviously starting from where I left and honestly if this did not give me a heart attack then nothing ever will.
> 
> Anna the light even during dark times.
> 
> Such ass make me romantic really :lol:
> 
> Hope you well, I honestly didn't read all old pages that I missed, just mainly went through the pictures :lol: that's my favourite.


 

thank you and welcome back

hope you're well and safe in Spain x


----------



## IronJohnDoe

anna1 said:


> thank you and welcome back
> 
> hope you're well and safe in Spain x


 Safe and bored, but all good thanks.

Can't wait that they'll reopen the borders as I'm ready to move (again, yep :lol: )

This time wanna go to live in Brussels.

In these days I'm dusting off my French and trying to learn some Dutch in case I decide to move even further to the Netherlands


----------



## The-Real-Deal

anna1 said:


> Is that a daisy Super?
> 
> View attachment 179715


 Absolute cracking fart box @anna1 This thread just gets better n better :thumbup1: Keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

The-Real-Deal said:


> Absolute cracking fart box @anna1 This thread just gets better n better :thumbup1: Keep up the good work :thumbup1:


 Thank you Steve , glad to hear you're doing well x


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Yeah same old, same old... Just plodding on as usual


----------



## SwoleTip

anna1 said:


> Sorry Master, best I can do x
> 
> View attachment 180421


----------



## AnimalLifter

SwoleTip said:


>


 Bro - Shes a 'Trap' &#8230; 

ur in bro - Traps'Ahoy Captain Swole'th


----------



## SwoleTip

AnimalLifter said:


> Bro - Shes a 'Trap' &#8230;
> 
> ur in bro - Traps'Ahoy Captain Swole'th


 That's not a cock bro, just a very large clit


----------



## AnimalLifter

SwoleTip said:


> That's not a cock bro, just a very large clit


 Im going to swim to her beach


----------



## FelonE1

Haha what's going on Anna


----------



## SwoleTip

In 4 more pics


----------



## Heavyassweights

where is Anna

her and nattystevo were my two faves

@The-Real-Deal


----------



## Heavyassweights

@Frandeman

have you heard from your walking buddy Anna? send her a txt and see if she is ok x


----------



## Frandeman

Heavyassweights said:


> @Frandeman
> 
> have you heard from your walking buddy Anna? send her a txt and see if she is ok x


 Shes good bro

Probably tired of all of you :rolleye11:

Talked to her last week when i got here

Im in brasil now eating ass every night

:thumb


----------



## Youdontknowme

Frandeman said:


> Shes good bro
> 
> Probably tired of all of you :rolleye11:
> 
> Talked to her last week when i got here
> 
> Im in brasil now eating ass every night
> 
> :thumb


 Too much thirst on here now, or they've f**ked off to forums where people talking about lifting heavy s**t rather than what the worlds governments are gonna do next and shagging trannies . Look back a good few years and was some decent lifting birds on here.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Frandeman said:


> Shes good bro
> 
> Probably tired of all of you :rolleye11:
> 
> Talked to her last week when i got here
> 
> Im in brasil now eating ass every night
> 
> :thumb


 Remember your mum doesn't count.

Cheers mate.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

@anna1

How you doing... you still training n posting on here chicken? x


----------



## mrwright

Youdontknowme said:


> Too much thirst on here now, or they've f**ked off to forums where people talking about lifting heavy s**t rather than what the worlds governments are gonna do next and shagging trannies . Look back a good few years and was some decent lifting birds on here.


 What about when people talk about what the trannies in government lift heavy?


----------



## KETONES

Cor! Hot stuff!


----------



## Cronus

Hey @anna1 it was good seeing you last night, hope we catch up for some more fun again soon x


----------



## Heavyassweights

@Frandeman what's the latest with Anna?


----------



## Frandeman

Heavyassweights said:


> @Frandeman what's the latest with Anna?


She asked how to use bitcoin


----------



## Heavyassweights

Frandeman said:


> She asked how to use bitcoin


Tell her to drop by and say hello


----------



## PSevens2017

Heavyassweights said:


> Tell her to drop by and say hello


Knew you’d return. Seen gen con section? Some of your deviant magic would be appreciated..


----------



## Frandeman

Heavyassweights said:


> Tell her to drop by and say hello


She gets too many dick pictures bro 
Shes more into walking


----------



## SwoleTip

She’ll be back, they always come back


----------

